# knitting tea party 22 march '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 March 13

There is a big shining object in the sky  I think it is the sun  its been awhile since I have seen it  now if it would bring some warm weather. I did have the door open a little while  if the air had been still it would have been warmer  but with the wind blowing it felt a little cool. But had it open enough to blow off the stink and get some fresh air into the house.

Im going to start this off with a recipe for breakfast  although we have been known to have pancakes and sausage for dinner along with some applesauce  yummy  applesauce on pancakes and waffles  dont knock it till you try it, thats homemade applesauce you see. We also like chicken gravy on waffles  oh so good,

Multigrain Pancakes

½ cup all purpose flour
½ cup whole wheat flour
½ cup quick cooking oats
2 tablespoons yellow cornmeal
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
1 cup milk  2% - fat free  whole  your choice
¼ cup plain fat free yogurt
1 tablespoon vegetable oil  I would probably use olive oil
1 egg

Combine first seven ingredients  stir well.

Combine remaining ingredients  stir well. Add to flour mixture stirring until smooth,

Pour in 1/4th cup dosages (couldnt think of another word) onto nonstick hot griddle. I think we all know how to cook pancakes so I wont elaborate here.

One could also top them with the rest of the plain yogurt with a little granola.

Breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out  something about bacon and eggs served to you  I dont know  I just enjoy them a lot. And if you are camping  the smell of bacon and eggs in the air automatically makes of ravenous. I love the word ravenous,

The children are home now for the next nine days. Should be interesting and loud. Think I will stick to my place.

I am going to see if I can get Alexis (I will pay her) to wash on wax the front of my kitchen cupboards. They could really use it and I know I cant do it. Anytime I have to have my arms out in front of me doing something  like washing off the cupboards  I tire almost immediately  there is just no strength there, it was one reason why sweeping was so difficult. Im not sure it will happen  I may well end up having to do it myself  in stages. But it needs done,

I love guacamole  you can eat it on so many things from chicken to just plain crackers. This recipe is worth 2 points.

Classic Guacamole

1 medium ripe avocado, peeled and pitted
2 tablespoons red onion
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro chopped
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
¼ teaspoon hot pepper sauce
¼ tsp salt  or to taste

Mash avocado  add remaining ingredients and stir to combine.

And finally  since it is easter week  and the beginning of spring  I thought these cupcakes would be a good desert  or just something nice to snack on. I just thought these sounded fun.

Margarita cupcakes

Yield: 12 cupcakes
1/4 C lime juice 
1 1/2 tsp lime zest (1 lime) 
1 C plain or vanilla soy milk (Regular 2% milk would also work.) 
1/4 C vegetable oil 
2 tsp tequila 
1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
1 C sugar 
1 1/3 C all purpose flour 
1/4 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp salt

In a large bowl, mix together lime juice, lime zest, soy milk, oil, tequila, vanilla and sugar. 
In a small bowl, mix together flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt. 
Add the dry ingredients to the lime mixture and stir until just combined. 
Divide evenly among 12 cupcake liners. 
Bake at 350 F for 20-24 minutes, until a tester comes out clean and the cupcakes spring back when lightly pressed.

Margarita Frosting Recipe

You may also consider cutting this recipe in half. I ended up with a lot more than I needed.
1/4 C butter or nonhydrogenated shortening, melted 
1 tbsp heavy whipping cream or soymilk 
3 tbsp lime juice 
1 tbsp tequila 
2+ C confectioners sugar 
Coarse colored sugar and salt for rims 
Umbrella toppers (optional)

Cream together butter/nonhydrogenated shortening (depending on whether you want the frosting vegan or not), heavy whipping cream or soymilk, lime juice, tequila, and confectioners sugar. 
Add in more sugar as needed to make the frosting smooth and spreadable. 
Spread the frosting on the cupcakes. 
Combine colored sugar and salt in a small bowl. 
Roll the edge of each cupcake in the sugar/salt mixture. 
Top with umbrellas

Read more: http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2007/05/margarita-cupcakes-can-cupcake-be.html#ixzz1rySHVnPt

And now I should try and catch up before the beginning of the new tea party.

Sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, sounds so tasty and wholesome!!! the pancakes are gonna get made at mine!!! I would likely use a raisin pudding for toppers on it or even blueberry syrup! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 22 February 13
> 
> There is a big shining object in the sky  I think it is the sun  its been awhile since I have seen it  now if it would bring some warm weather. I did have the door open a little while  if the air had been still it would have been warmer  but with the wind blowing it felt a little cool. But had it open enough to blow off the stink and get some fresh air into the house.
> 
> ...


My goodness Sam, is it that time already- it used to be around 11am here- but at the moment it is happening at 10 am! great sounding recipes!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, we enjoy breakfast for supper on winter nights--the kids call it brupper. LOL And I put peanut butter on my pancakes, though I can see applesauce, too.

I hope to get a pic of the new walking stick soon here--looking forward to the workshop tomorrow and all the new ideas. 

Meanwhile, knitting the sunflower shawl, crocheting on the poncho, and started another pair of mitts last night...that doesn't include the projects in the basket waiting, either...I may not be the queen of WIPs, but I think I could qualify as a princess! :roll:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, we enjoy breakfast for supper on winter nights--the kids call it brupper. LOL And I put peanut butter on my pancakes, though I can see applesauce, too.
> 
> I hope to get a pic of the new walking stick soon here--looking forward to the workshop tomorrow and all the new ideas.
> 
> Meanwhile, knitting the sunflower shawl, crocheting on the poncho, and started another pair of mitts last night...that doesn't include the projects in the basket waiting, either...I may not be the queen of WIPs, but I think I could qualify as a princess! :roll:


Definitely, Sorlenna; you qualify as a member of the WIP Realm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, we enjoy breakfast for supper on winter nights--the kids call it brupper. LOL And I put peanut butter on my pancakes, though I can see applesauce, too.
> 
> I hope to get a pic of the new walking stick soon here--looking forward to the workshop tomorrow and all the new ideas.
> 
> Meanwhile, knitting the sunflower shawl, crocheting on the poncho, and started another pair of mitts last night...that doesn't include the projects in the basket waiting, either...I may not be the queen of WIPs, but I think I could qualify as a princess! :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!

Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

I am so ready for the tea party. Channel 4 is saying we are to have storm Sunday night here in Ohio. I love all the recipes. Breakfast is my favorite meal when eating out.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam we have a balanced menu this week...Yum! 

Gwenie great pictures. 

Kathy love the pitcher and goblets.

I still have about 5 pages on last week to catch up on but thought I would pop in for a quick second and then get back to work. See you all later!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE those purple iris    

Have to share that dear son and daughter-in-law are trying to get pregnant. Dear son had a teddy bear that was his constant companion and it was so sad when "bear" got lost. I got a wild hair today to look around on the internet and think I found a suitable replacement, to give to dear son's baby, whenever it comes...it is made by "Melissa & Doug" and his name is Little Tucker. I'm hoping dear son will see a little resemblance and smile


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


Just beautiful!!! :thumbup:

Now I have to go back and find all the things I missed on the last KTP. Was gone most of today, then needed quite a nap to recover from being so busy lately, not used to this...but fun for sure. All good things.  Tonight the first performance of my grandson, 10, in a musical and I pray, pray, pray all goes well. He knows no fear or stage fright, so he will be fine probably, but this is the first time with a huge audience. I will probably go to all 3 performances if the weather cooperates. Don't like driving at night but anything for the grandchildren. I just can't wait to see some of the new things posted to do with firing and painting in the last KTP pages.

Did you ever find the icord cowl with the rose and if so could you post the link. If you already did I may find it on my catch-up. I'll be heading out soon so perhaps this is going to be impossible.  :roll:

I just joined Julie's workshop. I want to do every single one of the workshops and will. That is the wonderful thing, Designer has it worked so they will always be there for us to do even after the workshop has closed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* Once again, attention all KTPer!* Please read the following in interested in coming to the July Knit-a-palooza at Sam's.
In order to be fair, I a*m asking that only folks [c=red] seriously[/c] anticipating this visit respond to this request. Please send me a PM indicating which weekend dates you would prefer. I know some folks have said it didn't matter but I ask that you PLEASE indicate a preference. I also ask that I receive this PM by the end of the day, Wednesday April 3rd. This way I can tally up the choices and give this information to Sam and it can be posted in the new KPT postings on April 5th. (Hope that's okay Sam.) For verification purposes I will keep a list saying who has voted for which date. 
So...here are the stepsonly those really really planning/hoping to attend)
1. Consider the dates: July 12-15 july or July 19-22 
2. Send a PM to Gweniepooh (Gwen Settle) by April 3rd
indicating your preference (must choose one please)
3. In your PM please put your KP name and if you'd like your given name. 
Next...once a date is selected I will then start checking with hotel/motels in the area and see if we can obtain
1. a discount if we all stay at the same place
2. inquire as to the cost (if any) of having a small conference room to knit in . (depending on how many of us there ends up being there)

Sam has stated that he is planning of having a large tent set up that we can sit under at his place to knit. That being the case everyone might want to consider bringing a lawn chair/blanket...you know something to sit upon.
Once we get these details set I'll also check into our visiting the LYS Sam goes to as a group (you never know what gifts/discounts you may get going as a group) I know when I let my LYS know that a group of us that do yarn crawls would be visiting they surprised me with a $20 thank you credit!. Additionally, Sam and I will toss around some ideas about perhaps going somewhere as a group for lunch or dinner. 
Okay, I think that is about all for right now. I really hope this all comes together. I will post this message several times in case you miss it and as a reminder to vote for a date. 
Oh, one more thing...I know there will be folks that want to come but for various reasons won't be able to attend. Know that I along with others I'm sure will have their laptop with them and will keep you up to date with the event. IF possible I'll also be connected via skype so we can share in real time. 
Thank you for taking the time to read and consider this event.
Gweniepooh/Gwen*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> LOVE those purple iris
> 
> Have to share that dear son and daughter-in-law are trying to get pregnant. Dear son had a teddy bear that was his constant companion and it was so sad when "bear" got lost. I got a wild hair today to look around on the internet and think I found a suitable replacement, to give to dear son's baby, whenever it comes...it is made by "Melissa & Doug" and his name is Little Tucker. I'm hoping dear son will see the resemblance and smile


Wow, great find!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> LOVE those purple iris
> 
> Have to share that dear son and daughter-in-law are trying to get pregnant. Dear son had a teddy bear that was his constant companion and it was so sad when "bear" got lost. I got a wild hair today to look around on the internet and think I found a suitable replacement, to give to dear son's baby, whenever it comes...it is made by "Melissa & Doug" and his name is Little Tucker. I'm hoping dear son will see the resemblance and smile


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, Thank you for the recipes. I really love guacamole and don't even need anything to eat it with. :lol: :lol: :lol: I can just eat it alone, but I'm going to pick up some avocados tonight make some guacamole and pretend I am in New Mexico or Mexico and warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it. 

Yuckl has decided he MUST sit right on my lap between me and the computer to wash himself. Oy. At least he hasn't eaten any yarn lately!

DD has an errand she needs to run and I think is waiting for me--she has yet to drive alone--so I'll be back shortly, I hope. I am now entertaining the notion of brupper tonight!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love a set like that. It is great. You've done a marvelous job with shading/details. I'm not familiar with that method and will be checking it out.



gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FranVan I don't remember meeting you and welcoming you. If you are new than a HUGE welcome to the KTP. Would love to see some of your projects. As you can tell we share a LOT of things here.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would love a set like that. It is great. You've done a marvelous job with shading/details. I'm not familiar with that method and will be checking it out.
> 
> It is very easy Gwen...even for me  Half the brush in one color, other half in the highlighting color, paint on the chiseled end (which one depends on if you want highlight more dominate or not)...no going back over anything to add highlights...all done in one step.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that the "enamel paint" used (easy to find at Michael's...big E on the lid...the size of the 2 oz. acrylic paints) is that it is NOT food-safe so any decorating on glasses has to be done below lip level. I never got good enough to paint on glass plates...have to do it on the bottom of the plate so it shows through that way through the plate. The steps are the same but are reversed...too hard for my pea-brain to wrap my head around :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


Beautiful work I do that to also etching. Love painting glass is that free hand?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Augh. I spoke too soon. I just caught Yuckl eating the yarn going to my mitt...his middle name is now "Yarn-Eater." But he has good taste--it is nice yarn!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting
> ...


Yes, it was free hand...sort of. I drew circles on paper, for the placement of the flowers and size. Then I taped the paper to the inside of the pitcher/glasses. Sometimes I get going and I have trouble keeping simetry and size so I figured a little "cheat sheet" was in order


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


HO Gweniepooh, you have put me in flower heaven, and your mighty Cat wow, this is where I like to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just looked Dewberry up and will be checking out her books at the library and craft stores. Really cool. Bet that method would work well if I paint the gourds.

Sorlenna I thought the same thing...Yikes...snakes! Do think that maybe the way the pergola wraps the deck that perhaps I could surround part of the deck area with them. Certainly won't begin until I can be outside in warm weather but can easily store the gourds . The gourds are so light weight and feel quite papery even.



gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > How I would love a set like that. It is great. You've done a marvelous job with shading/details. I'm not familiar with that method and will be checking it out.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just looked Dewberry up and will be checking out her books at the library and craft stores. Really cool. Bet that method would work well if I paint the gourds.
> 
> Absolutely, Gwen. You can use regular acrylic paint for that and regular brushes too. The brushes for glass are softer but don't worry, you can buy the Donna Dewberry brushes in sets of 3 or 4 (or even as singles). The light green ones are for glass. The dark green ones are for acrylic. The black ones are used for her latest line of dimensional paints.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 22 March 13
> 
> There is a big shining object in the sky  I think it is the sun  its been awhile since I have seen it  now if it would bring some warm weather. I did have the door open a little while  if the air had been still it would have been warmer  but with the wind blowing it felt a little cool. But had it open enough to blow off the stink and get some fresh air into the house.
> 
> ...


The pancakes will go nicely for brunch with the grandsons that will be watching F1 with me. Ben's breakfast Pizza will be served during practice and qualifying. Margarita cupcakes are sure to be a hit with all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty gottastch -

sam



gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing the great pictures gwen - love the cats.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna I thought the same thing...Yikes...snakes! Do think that maybe the way the pergola wraps the deck that perhaps I could surround part of the deck area with them. Certainly won't begin until I can be outside in warm weather but can easily store the gourds . The gourds are so light weight and feel quite papery even.


You could always tie them at both ends so they don't swing loose, too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


That is not cheating, LOL many do that to get the work even. I love it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Feel like I've been to an art gallery. So many lovely pieces.
Also love the purple iris. There are so many beautiful colors of iris...may have to plant some this year. When we moved into this house the former owners had a clump as a foundation planting next to the house, and it was one of the few flowers I have encountered that I did not like, so I eventually removed them. They were sort of a dull brownish color....I think chosen to complement the orangey brick of the house...but with limited sunny spots, I decided to be ruthless and get rid of them. Think now I would like some purple/blue iris.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


wonderful pictures Gwen!! Sometime when you come over for a visit maybe we should venture to the Gourd House, they have everything gourd there!! Is fun to see what all can be done with them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kathy. i still have my original teddy bear - he's close to seventy years old.

sam



gottastch said:


> LOVE those purple iris
> 
> Have to share that dear son and daughter-in-law are trying to get pregnant. Dear son had a teddy bear that was his constant companion and it was so sad when "bear" got lost. I got a wild hair today to look around on the internet and think I found a suitable replacement, to give to dear son's baby, whenever it comes...it is made by "Melissa & Doug" and his name is Little Tucker. I'm hoping dear son will see a little resemblance and smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwenie - don't feel bad - i missed her also - hope she posts again so i can welcome her.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> FranVan I don't remember meeting you and welcoming you. If you are new than a HUGE welcome to the KTP. Would love to see some of your projects. As you can tell we share a LOT of things here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam wonderful recipes, maybe I can get Daniel to help make the cupcakes tomorrow!! I know he'll love the pancake recipe also. I don't make them unless he is home, have no idea why but just isn't right without one of the boys waiting at the table!! 
Have had a busy day, now I'm ready to relax in the recliner. Have made pizzas for our dinner, D's will be ready for when he arrives probably around 8 this evening. 
I feel good that I kept up with the past week's posts and am close to the beginning of this new week!! A major accomplishment for me lately,  Hope that I won't be too far behind with Daniel's visit this weekend. 
Wishing Spring like temps for those who are like me FREEZING, LOL.. I really thought the weather would be warmer in Georgia! 
Cooler temps for those on the opposite side of our world, wish we could send some of this rain along to you!!
Meanwhile, take care my friends, be safe in all that you do!! 
Keeping you surrounded with Loves, Hugs and Prayers always,
Marianne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love that!Just let me know when and I'll be on my way!



Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the sound of the Margarita Cupcakes (serve along with guacamole???) (nah!), all the lovely Iris, the adorable cats, etc., etc. Very thankful the spirals were gourds and not snakes since I am not on friendly terms with snakes!!! EEK. The cupcakes would be winners along with my Irish Cream Liqueur brownies (which were a big hit on St. Patrick's Day)! I think that spring flowers are some of the most beautiful flowers in the world. I blocked the white cardigan (Matador style) sweater and am still knitting the cable that gets sewn onto it. Also, finished a baby sweater which I have to sew together. We had such a beautiful day here on Wednesday and now it is about 50 degrees and very raw. It's always a challenge trying to figure out how to dress each morning. Do hope everyone has a pleasant weekend and lots of knitting fun as part of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I think I will jump over and say good morning. I need to go out so will read it when i get home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!

And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


Thanks so much for the pictures, especially of the iris. My mother used to have a 4 ft wide swath of them all along the side of her yard...ab0ut 1/4 acre. They were the exra large ones of various colors....she had some beautiful lavender ones, white with purple. Of course, the yellow ones and some that were yellow with brownish petals. They were truly beautiful. When she had to go into the nursing home and someone else moved into the house, they cut all of them down. Daffodils bloomed there before the irises. She lived in that house for almost 50 yrs and her yard was her pride. It was so sad when she wasn't able to do her flower gardening. 
Your iris flowers brought back bitter-sweet memories.
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful artwork! Sam, your recipes sound wonderful! Now, I'm hungry.

DD gave me a book that showed alternate firing methods. The one that would probably be best for me is using a 50 gallon metal can. It would be the one with the least requirements. It also talked about different colors using chemical reactions. Very interesting, but probably a little too difficult for me. I have only used kilns.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sam, the recipes look great. I can't wait to make the guacamole and those cupcakes! Yum. Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


Love the walking sticks. Those are cool says Blake.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..

I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81brighteyes - could we have a recipe for the irish cream liquer brownies - sounds so good.

your sweaters sound lovely - would you post a picture of them.

wowzer - i really sound demanding don't i.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Love the sound of the Margarita Cupcakes (serve along with guacamole???) (nah!), all the lovely Iris, the adorable cats, etc., etc. Very thankful the spirals were gourds and not snakes since I am not on friendly terms with snakes!!! EEK. The cupcakes would be winners along with my Irish Cream Liqueur brownies (which were a big hit on St. Patrick's Day)! I think that spring flowers are some of the most beautiful flowers in the world. I blocked the white cardigan (Matador style) sweater and am still knitting the cable that gets sewn onto it. Also, finished a baby sweater which I have to sew together. We had such a beautiful day here on Wednesday and now it is about 50 degrees and very raw. It's always a challenge trying to figure out how to dress each morning. Do hope everyone has a pleasant weekend and lots of knitting fun as part of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren your GSs are very handsome youngsters. Ah but I wish my hot tub was working.

Off to work on fish hat...boy I am suddenly so tired. Will hit the sack soon probably. Man, and it's only 7:34.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great walking sticks sorlenna - i gather the "big guy on the wall" is not real.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good looking grandsons caren

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover the cowl is so cozy looking. And is that you? If so it is so good to put a face to a name; and quite a lovely face too! Again, love the cowl and would wear it proudly now cause we are so cold for spring! Mother Nature...it's suppose to be warmer than this in Georgia!!!

quote=Pup lover]Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..

I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love cowl - lovlier model.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Augh. I spoke too soon. I just caught Yuckl eating the yarn going to my mitt...his middle name is now "Yarn-Eater." But he has good taste--it is nice yarn!


hahaha, Yuckl knows good eye-candy when he sees it!!!! so tempting, must just touch it ::::> POUNCE!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren your GSs are very handsome youngsters. Ah but I wish my hot tub was working.
> 
> Off to work on fish hat...boy I am suddenly so tired. Will hit the sack soon probably. Man, and it's only 7:34.


Thank you. I read this to them and Aidan said he is weird not handsome. The hot tub is their favorite past time when here during the winter months.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


What a lovely cowl, it looks very warm.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Gwenie, yes that is me modeling. We often do breakfast for supper also, the pancake/waffles sound yummy and will make them Sunday when the boys are all here. I like putting low sugar strawberry or apricot jam on mine, heat in microwave a little and pour over, yummy!! I also have avocados that I need to use will add onion n cilantro to shopping list. We did not get that done today do will have to get DS3 to go with me tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good looking grandsons caren
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you.  These three are my food tasters, while Elishia's boys are my helpers in the kitchen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the walking sticks. Those are cool says Blake.


Thank you, and thank you, Blake. 



thewren said:


> great walking sticks sorlenna - i gather the "big guy on the wall" is not real.
> 
> sam


I wish he were real! Yes, I have lizards all over the place. Whenever I see a new kind, I just have to add to my collection.



5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, Yuckl knows good eye-candy when he sees it!!!! so tempting, must just touch it ::::> POUNCE!!!!


You have summed him up perfectly!

PupLover, great to see your lovely face! I hope you are doing well and sending healing thoughts always.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday! Got a loss out of B'ham last night to Houston. Delivered this morning worth another scheduled to pickup at 5. That one called as it was going to be truck load sized. So, looks like a weekend in TX. Went from 14° in Chicago, to 38°in AL to 81° here. Winter to summer in three days! It is cooling down some now. Maybe try to find a LYS after doing laundry tomorrow. Went to H.E.B. for some fresh veggies and fruits for the weekend. They had a fish fry outside so bought a plate. Lunch and dinner all in one. Also bought a small Mexican shrimp cocktail and a sushi roll. It was all good. Have a ripe avocado for tomorrow with my salad.
--Lovely photos on last week's TP of the pottery and glass. You ladies do fantastic work. 
--Angora1, I posted a response to your post. PM me with your town and when I get up there, I will let you know. We take things to Buffalo, Albany, and other places in NY. My DS lives not to far from Albany, near Springfield, MA.
--Pancakes with Greek yogurt. Have to limit myself to two. Isn't guac a food group? Lots of cilantro and lime.
--Bought a new crochet hook at LYS in Nashville and had it with some yarn and now can't find it. Did the van eat it? Hopefully not lost forever.
--Sam and Gwenie, what do you think about including a swap box with our meeting? Yarn and such from our stashes and limit of say $10 for other things? Or a yarn swap?
--Hope this finds everyone well or on the mend. Shirley, scars will fade. Think of them as your badge of courage. PupLover, healing and warm thoughts coming your way. 
--Julie, I want to do your shawl but still haven't got to the second cable lesson. How many WIPs is it legally to have? LOL.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


Love them- wouldn't it be fantastic if my yucca ends up a bit like your yucca- I don't know that I would copy the lizard idea- have not thought that far ahead!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, forgot about the walking sticks. They are nice. Love lizards.
Will post some pics later. Need to see if they transfered to my tablet.
Later, all.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


I think I have seen this lively bunch on video! good looking crew!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> ...


Amazing how long the blooms a lasting. Still looking lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Friday! Got a loss out of B'ham last night to Houston. Delivered this morning worth another scheduled to pickup at 5. That one called as it was going to be truck load sized. So, looks like a weekend in TX. Went from 14° in Chicago, to 38°in AL to 81° here. Winter to summer in three days! It is cooling down some now. Maybe try to find a LYS after doing laundry tomorrow. Went to H.E.B. for some fresh veggies and fruits for the weekend. They had a fish fry outside so bought a plate. Lunch and dinner all in one. Also bought a small Mexican shrimp cocktail and a sushi roll. It was all good. Have a ripe avocado for tomorrow with my salad.
> --Lovely photos on last week's TP of the pottery and glass. You ladies do fantastic work.
> --Angora1, I posted a response to your post. PM me with your town and when I get up there, I will let you know. We take things to Buffalo, Albany, and other places in NY. My DS lives not to far from Albany, near Springfield, MA.
> --Pancakes with Greek yogurt. Have to limit myself to two. Isn't guac a food group? Lots of cilantro and lime.
> ...


My goodness that is some difference in climate!!!!
The beauty of Designer's workshops is that even though they may get locked- they are accessible- and I would be happy to PM you, if you are doing the Travelling Vine when that happens (if you are doing it a bit later in the year!)


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.
> 
> Sorienna...dittos...first thought was snakes. Now how do you create something with those buggers. Why not paint to look like snakes. :roll: :roll: Hang in fruit trees to keep birds away from the fruit when almost ripe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.
> ...


Yes I believe you Might have. They are very roudy tonight trying to get everything out at once. Might not even get to sleep before f1 practice starts. They have all assured me they will still be awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


good looking person wearing a smart cowl,,,warm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

still looking pretty fantastic myfanwy - i am also anxious to see what kind of a walking stick you get out of it. i'm curious - how are you going to get to it?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I love pancakes, multigrain just makes it better, er, healthier. lol... Margarita anything works for me. 
We are supposed to get a storm coming through here tonight, but I'll believe it when I see it. Just been knitting on my Dead Fish Hat, I'm loving this. I really want to start Julies Workshop too but that will be next week I think. Need to check and see what I have for yarn. I have so many pages again to get caught up from last week, but I'm going to give it a go. 
I need to go check on dinner and finish getting caught up on tonights TP then back to last weeks. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - if you have some posts you could twine them around one of the posts.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is why I am waiting to see if the yucca survives into next year. if it does I may just decide to cut it out- after all it has given me the five babies- and I don't want a total thicket- but I may just have to get my garden bin back from Greenfingers (the company that hires them out). There will be an awful lot of sharp leaves- and my compost bins are very close to full already.
So I am playing a waiting game with this one!



thewren said:


> still looking pretty fantastic myfanwy - i am also anxious to see what kind of a walking stick you get out of it. i'm curious - how are you going to get to it?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

What a grt solution for gourds. Ive come to the end of posts. The weather here today is quite warm although the floor remains cold for my feet. I"ve been all morning catching up on the tea party. May you soon appear as you want to be, Shirley as these scars are your badge of courage and will soon fade. Keep the scar tissue supple.
Many use Vit E capsules to help. I personally use a sol of phenyl, alcohol, water and glycerin although I would be reluctant to use it close to the eye. Love all the expressions of desire for spring. I used to line my entire]
yard with hyasinth and iris's of many colors as well as jonquels. It always seemed ashame that they only bloomed one time per season as *I could have loved them all year around. Now my yard is nothing but native grass. With the continuing draught and the expense of watering I can't put them in physically or financially. Sweet peas are also one of my favorites and went in summer and fall. At least six feet of them which kept all the vases in the neighborhood filled. The lovely shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I love pancakes, multigrain just makes it better, er, healthier. lol... Margarita anything works for me.
> We are supposed to get a storm coming through here tonight, but I'll believe it when I see it. Just been knitting on my Dead Fish Hat, I'm loving this. I really want to start Julies Workshop too but that will be next week I think. Need to check and see what I have for yarn. I have so many pages again to get caught up from last week, but I'm going to give it a go.
> I need to go check on dinner and finish getting caught up on tonights TP then back to last weeks.
> Hugs


Yes it is next Thursday! I just located Wyoming on the map, this morning- no wonder it took such a long trek from Texas!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just checked our weather apparently we have a winter storm watch for Sunday into Monday up to 6inches of snow possible! At this late date it won't last long and we need the moisture we are still very dry from last summer. Will have to figure out something warm and comforting to fix.

Thank you all for the compliments on the cowl. It is a very soft easy yarn to work with,though it does have a perfume smell that I don't care for. It is Sensations Angel hair from JoAnns that i got on sale a couple weeks ago. Bought 6 skeins 3 diff colors and they all smell. May try setting the others outside before I work with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That sounds like a wise idea - sorry did not compliment you on your cowl- an oversight- lovely to see you too! I have been rather busy today keeping up with all the questions coming on the workshop trailer!!!! Hope you get a good night's rest- God Bless!



Pup lover said:


> Just checked our weather apparently we have a winter storm watch for Sunday into Monday up to 6inches of snow possible! At this late date it won't last long and we need the moisture we are still very dry from last summer. Will have to figure out something warm and comforting to fix.
> 
> Thank you all for the compliments on the cowl. It is a very soft easy yarn to work with,though it does have a perfume smell that I don't care for. It is Sensations Angel hair from JoAnns that i got on sale a couple weeks ago. Bought 6 skeins 3 diff colors and they all smell. May try setting the others outside before I work with them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No worries Julie! Glad that you have lots participating in your workshop. I want to do it but won't be till after i can concentrate better. That's the good thing about them always being available. It's the same with Darowils fish hat, maybe in a couple weeks when I have hopefully a somewhat routine in place. Hope you get a hood nights sleep also. Loved hearing from you the other day, brightened my week considerably!



Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like a wise idea - sorry did not compliment you on your cowl- an oversight- lovely to see you too! I have been rather busy today keeping up with all the questions coming on the workshop trailer!!!! Hope you get a good night's rest- God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have quite a way to go to bed time!!! it is 2 pm here! But thanks for the thought!



Pup lover said:


> No worries Julie! Glad that you have lots participating in your workshop. I want to do it but won't be till after i can concentrate better. That's the good thing about them always being available. It's the same with Darowils fish hat, maybe in a couple weeks when I have hopefully a somewhat routine in place. Hope you get a hood nights sleep also. Loved hearing from you the other day, brightened my week considerably!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love them- wouldn't it be fantastic if my yucca ends up a bit like your yucca- I don't know that I would copy the lizard idea- have not thought that far ahead!


It looks as if yours is well on its way! If it's taken 7 years to bloom, I doubt very much that it will die off after blooming. If you find you can't reach the stick after the thing is dry and hardened, use some kind of crook to reach up and snag it; pulling it over far enough should snap it off, and you'll want to trim it anyway. As for the babies, I would probably take them out and leave the mama plant if you want blooms again sooner rather than later (if it's not causing any trouble--now it's bloomed, it likely will not get much bigger around)--we'll have to wait and see what the plant looks like come spring once more, I suspect.



Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have odd bits of leather for the hand grip at least- we have brown and green gecko lizards that you would be entranced by as well as our pre-historic Tuatara- normally only seen in reptile houses now!



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Love them- wouldn't it be fantastic if my yucca ends up a bit like your yucca- I don't know that I would copy the lizard idea- have not thought that far ahead!
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are mighty good looking grandsons -they will be real heartbreakers.

I love all the examples of so many talented people. I tried glass painting-not a pretty sight. I 'm afraid knitting is my only talent

Pup Lover- your cowl is very pretty-love the color and it looks very warm. It doesn't sound as though winter is ready to be over yet.

Searching for yarn for Julie's workshop. It will occur as we are getting ready to return to Wisconsin but I'll do what I can and catch up as needs be.

Love pancakes anytime. My favorite topping is thawed frozen raspberries AND real maple syrup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is the beauty of Designer's workshops, Diva, they are not KAL's and you know how to contact me if it does get locked before you have finished your project!



purl2diva said:


> Those are mighty good looking grandsons -they will be real heartbreakers.
> 
> I love all the examples of so many talented people. I tried glass painting-not a pretty sight. I 'm afraid knitting is my only talent
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to hear from you, FranVan. Where is Lancaster, OH? 

We are in the NE section of Ohio. Come back often; you're always welcome at Sam's table at all hours of the day or night. There's usually someone awake around here from some place in the world.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great minds thinking alike...already got that in the works...just haven't announced it yet. Before announcing any other plans we are trying to get the date firmed down first. I PROMISE we will be doing something like a swap and hopefully a few other things. 

You be safe on the road. Looking foward to meeting you!



kehinkle said:


> Friday! Got a loss out of B'ham last night to Houston. Delivered this morning worth another scheduled to pickup at 5. That one called as it was going to be truck load sized. So, looks like a weekend in TX. Went from 14° in Chicago, to 38°in AL to 81° here. Winter to summer in three days! It is cooling down some now. Maybe try to find a LYS after doing laundry tomorrow. Went to H.E.B. for some fresh veggies and fruits for the weekend. They had a fish fry outside so bought a plate. Lunch and dinner all in one. Also bought a small Mexican shrimp cocktail and a sushi roll. It was all good. Have a ripe avocado for tomorrow with my salad.
> --Lovely photos on last week's TP of the pottery and glass. You ladies do fantastic work.
> --Angora1, I posted a response to your post. PM me with your town and when I get up there, I will let you know. We take things to Buffalo, Albany, and other places in NY. My DS lives not to far from Albany, near Springfield, MA.
> --Pancakes with Greek yogurt. Have to limit myself to two. Isn't guac a food group? Lots of cilantro and lime.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pics, I hope


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Intresting idea Ezenby. We do have apple trees and a lone pear tree.



Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wouldn't work Sam...the are hard...break very easily; no bending. 


thewren said:


> gwen - if you have some posts you could twine them around one of the posts.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


What clever ideas for keeping your circs and other notions! Love your cables, they are such fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

very cool notebook cover.



kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


curious to know the dimensions of the note book- v. good idea!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


Like that color, beautiful work.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


Very nice, love the art work on them. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> ...


Awesome . Still beautiful .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Isn't nature wonderful!



Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, what weight yarn and needle size did you use on your wingspan? I'm checking my stash for it and Julie's scarf. I have no clue what I will get! I also love the Dreambird shawl. But I think I'll try the wingspan first as they seem to have the same principle.

Precious grand sons!
Cool walking sticks!
Love the cowl!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have to go, 11:00pm, want to get some knitting in, had a good day thank you for getting me through it. Be blessed, healing and peace to all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! I so enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures! The Aurora ones are beautiful and the beautiful gourds! The flowers are gorgeous made me want Spring!! I think we're supposed to get a storm Sunday. We already have 5 inches on the ground! I hope this weather ends soon! 
this week I'm going to be busy working on the attic, it will be quite a project! I still have to figure out a plan for sorting things.
Our little goat is growing and doing pretty well. He will have his front legs splinted so they grow straight and he doesn't walk on the inside of his little hooves.
It's been beautiful outside this evening! the sky is clear and the stars are out, the moon is making shadows of the trees in the yard. 
I'll check in later and try to keep up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pics Gwen, love the flowers, can't wait until we can get the yard halfway in order, it had been let go for far too long before we bought it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


Those are gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


Gorgeous!! The cowl and you. Lovely picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cow Julie! That plant is huge, gorgeous but huge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ezenby, I love your new Avatar, is that lovely lady yourself?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow Julie! That plant is huge, gorgeous but huge.


Apparently, if I have the species correct, they can grow to 30 ft! In ideal situations!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and everyone, I love pancakes, multigrain just makes it better, er, healthier. lol... Margarita anything works for me.
> ...


lol, that and a DH that thought taking part of Route 66 was a good idea. Needless to say, his scenic route added quite a few miles to the whole thing. lol
:shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: At least you got there in the end!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


Those are great!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


lol, that's for sure. :? :-o :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, amazingly I'm all caught up on tonights posts, so far. So I'm going to sign off before I'm behind again and go to bed. it's 1040pm here, hope everyone has a great night/evening/afternoon. 
See you in the morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Jumping in to say hi- sister has decided that she can't do Dad's appointment next week after all.... So I will run out on Tuesday. This is the worst of it... I'm just too OCD to work without a plan. DH needs my help- I will be back- luv to all - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Jumping in to say hi- sister has decided that she can't do Dad's appointment next week after all.... So I will run out on Tuesday. This is the worst of it... I'm just too OCD to work without a plan. DH needs my help- I will be back- luv to all - AZ


you don't strike me as OCD- you just need to know ahead of time!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are such a sweet friend! I've always claimed that there are worse traits. 


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Jumping in to say hi- sister has decided that she can't do Dad's appointment next week after all.... So I will run out on Tuesday. This is the worst of it... I'm just too OCD to work without a plan. DH needs my help- I will be back- luv to all - AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We always thought of you as a princess Sorlenna! I can hardly wait to see the knit sunflower.


Sorlenna said:


> Sam, we enjoy breakfast for supper on winter nights--the kids call it brupper. LOL And I put peanut butter on my pancakes, though I can see applesauce, too.
> 
> I hope to get a pic of the new walking stick soon here--looking forward to the workshop tomorrow and all the new ideas.
> 
> Meanwhile, knitting the sunflower shawl, crocheting on the poncho, and started another pair of mitts last night...that doesn't include the projects in the basket waiting, either...I may not be the queen of WIPs, but I think I could qualify as a princess! :roll:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ezenby, I love your new Avatar, is that lovely lady yourself?


and I have changed it. Playing with pictures...cropping and moving to desktop to see if I could use for an avatar. Guess it worked. The stream passes through our property. By end of summer the water is usually gone. Yes...you saw me


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are wonderful along with everyone else's painting what talented artistic folks we have around Sam's table. Luv- AZ


gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i used size 4 needles - the yarn was a 50/50 angora/silk maybe a baby yarn would best describe the size. i would get about 850 yards or more - as i said before - when i buy i usually buy too much - overkill so to speak - but i at least have enough.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, what weight yarn and needle size did you use on your wingspan? I'm checking my stash for it and Julie's scarf. I have no clue what I will get! I also love the Dreambird shawl. But I think I'll try the wingspan first as they seem to have the same principle.
> 
> Precious grand sons!
> Cool walking sticks!
> Love the cowl!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

[thanks for sharing your pictures Gwenie. luv-AZ
quote=Gweniepooh]Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!

Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a sweet friend! I've always claimed that there are worse traits.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when one works with a plan - things are always done - nothing is forgotten or left to chance. it's when we do things on the spur of the moment that things can go arwy. plan ahead and you won't have to redo.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a sweet friend! I've always claimed that there are worse traits.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ezenby, I love your new Avatar, is that lovely lady yourself?


oh and the picture of the stream I took from up a bank ...a least 20 foot drop. Notice the ferns growing in the trees. This is uncommon. They probably die out early and I have never noticed. Will be watching to see how long the ferns can live without ground water. As long as rain is plentiful they should do ok.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are such a great Mom. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a GB.luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> LOVE those purple iris
> 
> Have to share that dear son and daughter-in-law are trying to get pregnant. Dear son had a teddy bear that was his constant companion and it was so sad when "bear" got lost. I got a wild hair today to look around on the internet and think I found a suitable replacement, to give to dear son's baby, whenever it comes...it is made by "Melissa & Doug" and his name is Little Tucker. I'm hoping dear son will see a little resemblance and smile


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caren your Grands are so handsome- 


NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pic! What pattern did you use Pup?


Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for that Sam - maybe I could cross stitch that on a sampler for my DSis!


thewren said:


> when one works with a plan - things are always done - nothing is forgotten or left to chance. it's when we do things on the spur of the moment that things can go arwy. plan ahead and you won't have to redo.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I need to be up early tomorrow - I have a date with DH for a road trip. So it's off to bed for me and if I can fall asleep that will be a bonus!! Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and gets a chance to knit! Luv-AZ


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone and thanks Lurker. I saw the new tea party was up. I was still quite a bit behind reading and catching up. Here i am ready or not. Just going back to the start of this new party. Hi Sam thanks for having me again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


I love your Spring flowers Gwenniepooh. A good sign of better weather for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness Sam, is it that time already- it used to be around 11am here- but at the moment it is happening at 10 am! great sounding recipes!


How about 7.30am?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> ...


It still looks impressive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


One of Maryanne's Gouldian finches is called Sock becuase I told herr they looked like Noro sock yarn in their colouring. She had already named the male Mister other sie they coul dwell have been Noro and Sock. Different to th enormal reqason for calling an animal Socks though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.


I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.


I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.

Gwennie Disease I see.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.[/quote]

I don't know if you could find it in Australia, but there is a very funny children's book about eating worms, How to Eat Fried Worms . It is a great book, and I think was made into a movie. I read it to my class every year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


Maybe I need somehthing that needs a little more thought than simple and mindless. Can't get much more mindless than a stocking stitch square- and I picked it up and knitted the wrong way, no idea when I last managed to do that. Not only did i do that i only discovered it becuase I couldn't work out what my yarn was doing. I had managed to move the yarn from the front to the back, not with a yarn over but by looping it around the knitted work. Almost finished tinking it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


What a fun mug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Not much to report. So much for catching up on housework. By the time i did the odd necessary stuff here then off to mum to do whatever there, then home and some girlfriends turned up for coffee. Stayed a couple of hours.. it was good actually. Oh well there's always tomorrow. You busy ladies put me to shame with you crafts etc. I have such a to do list its crazy. I used to be sooo organised. Anyway take care everyone and hope the unwell are feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if you could find it in Australia, but there is a very funny children's book about eating worms, How to Eat Fried Worms . It is a great book, and I think was made into a movie. I read it to my class every year.


Put a hold on it through the library. And there is a DVD also so you are right about hte movie- written for the screen and directed by Bob Dolman.

And talking of books from the library picked up The guernsey Literary and potato Peel Pie Society yeasterday )now to find time to read it). At least How to eat fried worms shouldn't take too long


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam, another set of wonderful recipes, thanks. I LOVE guacamole, pancakes and cakes...how did you know?
"Pour in 1/4th cup dosages (couldnt think of another word)" - how about"dollops"? More properly "measures"...
We too have a shiny bit in the morning sky, but much of Britain is again snow covered (not here). Must catch up with this weeks posts now, real cup of tea in hand, cat on lap.
Oh, and you reminded me of an embarrassing teenage mistake - "I love the word ravenous" when I announced that I was "ravishing" but meant ravenous! ::


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great road trip azsticks - come home safely.

sam

maybe with some pictures?



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I need to be up early tomorrow - I have a date with DH for a road trip. So it's off to bed for me and if I can fall asleep that will be a bonus!! Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and gets a chance to knit! Luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are always welcome sugarsugar - we are always looking for you.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone and thanks Lurker. I saw the new tea party was up. I was still quite a bit behind reading and catching up. Here i am ready or not. Just going back to the start of this new party. Hi Sam thanks for having me again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go pamie - sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+eat+fried+worms&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=mF9NUYLqOtD5sganvYCYBw&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=534

and in case you need visual help -








pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if you could find it in Australia, but there is a very funny children's book about eating worms, How to Eat Fried Worms . It is a great book, and I think was made into a movie. I read it to my class every year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny tns.

sam



TNS said:


> Oh, and you reminded me of an embarrassing teenage mistake - "I love the word ravenous" when I announced that I was "ravishing" but meant ravenous! ::


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do need to get to bed - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sam, another set of wonderful recipes, thanks. I LOVE guacamole, pancakes and cakes...how did you know?
> "Pour in 1/4th cup dosages (couldnt think of another word)" - how about"dollops"? More properly "measures"...
> We too have a shiny bit in the morning sky, but much of Britain is again snow covered (not here). Must catch up with this weeks posts now, real cup of tea in hand, cat on lap.
> Oh, and you reminded me of an embarrassing teenage mistake - "I love the word ravenous" when I announced that I was "ravishing" but meant ravenous! ::


humble too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!


Wouldn't want a 1 month old without power. And yet not that long ago it was the norm- no wonder child and infant mortality was so high.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!
> ...


Yes I know what you mean. My brother was born in 1947, one of the coldest winters on record. My parents lived in a small cottage, that would have been heated with a coal fire. I don't know how they managed, but in those days it was the norm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness Sam, is it that time already- it used to be around 11am here- but at the moment it is happening at 10 am! great sounding recipes!
> ...


yea well you would emigrate to Aussie wouldn't you?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


You should see my whole 'thicket' of Yucca!
Fortunately it does not appear to have invaded next door-(Mrs Good Neighbour!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.


I don't know if you could find it in Australia, but there is a very funny children's book about eating worms, How to Eat Fried Worms . It is a great book, and I think was made into a movie. I read it to my class every year.[/quote]

There is a scouting song I remember 'going down the garden to eat worms
Great big fat ones
Long thin slimy ones
Going down the Garden to eat worms!'


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!


I heard on the news that you'd had lots of snow, hope you can just snuggle down and keep warm. By coincidence I had been listening to Radio 4's Open Country and they were featuring the Inishowen peninsular, very interesting - walks and interviews about the stone circle and links with Stone Henge, and waterfall (how a footpath was established to let people get to see it) and lots more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!


I guess we know how you have been keeping- being a new Grandmother, do you get to see baby a lot? Glad they were able to get to a power source! and that yours remained connected- we saw pics. of Belfast Airport in the snow tonight on the news, not exactly able to recall where you are in the Emerald Isle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


My goodness he is growing up so fast- he looks more boy like than baby in that shot!
I too failed to see Ezenby in the avatar!
Monday I must get out and mow my grass if it is not too wet, at least in the snow the grass does not grow!
I am relishing the cooler autumn temperatures!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


Is this him saying "don't worry, I'm going to fill this for you just as soon as I can"? Isn't he just gorgeous?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!
> ...


I'm in the north, about five miles from Belfast. I get to see new baby Sam about once a week. We would usually have a visit on Saturday mornings, but not today because of the dreadful weather! I can't imagine you seeing pics of Belfast Airport. Just shows, it's a small world. My hubby works there as a flying instructor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


In another life, I flew a Piper Cub, and earned my lessons cleaning and doing general maintenance on a Morane Saunier Rallye NZ CCS (charlie charlie sierra), Only ever afforded 26 hours 6 of which were solo. (did my first solo on my 16th birthday), but then we got into oil crises, and I went to Uni and became an impoverished student. Unfortunately I no longer have my log book.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


Kate, Luke looks so serious...deep in thought. He is so adorable!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! I got a chuckle at the margarita cupcakes...still laughing I guess we can't have the kids eating the frosting but the adults can lick the spoon all they want! Getting back to our schedule has been hard but now we are begining to adjust to daylight savings. Have a wonderful week and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow its still spectacular, do the flowers just drop off when they die, I can't see any horrible brown ones. lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks AZ, no real pattern a four row repeat. Knitted two rows then did a row of k1 yo k1 yo ... then last row is k1 drop yo to end. I stitched the two ends together with a twist to make a mobious (?) cowl.

I am like you and am not OCD. I do like to have plan of what and when and where, can flow with last minute changes but prefer to know what's going on or what's going to happen.

quote=AZ Sticks]Nice pic! What pattern did you use Pup?


Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow its still spectacular, do the flowers just drop off when they die, I can't see any horrible brown ones. lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are falling off- and collecting in the 'cup' of the sword like leaves, at the top of the spiral- at least I would have to have a closer look to see just how the leaves encircle the stem! It is a bit dark at present- I am almost totally insomniac tonight! 12-40 am., Sunday 24th.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks AZ, no real pattern a four row repeat. Knitted two rows then did a row of k1 yo k1 yo ... then last row is k1 drop yo to end. I stitched the two ends together with a twist to make a mobious (?) cowl.
> 
> I am like you and am not OCD. I do like to have plan of what and when and where, can flow with last minute changes but prefer to know what's going on or what's going to happen.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

For no pattern, it is very effective! I like mobius cowls.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


Nice cowl, blue is always a hit at this house! Pretty lady modeling also :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate DS might nit want to be giving Luke ideas, I used to find DS3 in lots of strange places.



KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren your GSs are very handsome youngsters. Ah but I wish my hot tub was working.
> ...


I don't blame them for that!!! Wish I was in Colorado at times, I so miss the hot springs, the lobster tub then a dip in the ice covered river.. ahhh made you feel so wonderful


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Caren your Grands are so handsome-
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thank you. Aidan asks, why does everyone say that. Ethan said umm no we aren't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Caren your Grands are so handsome-
> ...


Oh well, tell them they take after their NANA!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.


Loved thinking about the shelties herding in the garden! DD sometimes takes care of a friend's sheltie and we have helped on one occasion...they seem to be a very intelligent, sensitive breed.
Our former neighbors had a border collie. When they first got it, it wanted to herd our placid slow-moving pug. In one of the few flashes of temper we ever saw from Rocky (the pug), he let the border collie know that he did NOT wanted to be herded!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


Love the snow it is so pretty. I think they are heart breakers already, but I might be cause I'm nana. I have pictures of all mine in the laundry basket the grandchildren as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a scouting song I remember 'going down the garden to eat worms
> Great big fat ones
> Long thin slimy ones
> Going down the Garden to eat worms!'


I remember that song we would sing it all the time.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting
> ...


This is the link for the I-cord cowl. Angora. I love it.

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/

Things here are far from good. In NE Ireland, we've had heavy wet snow for the last 30 hours. It had brought down power lines all over. Last night for a while, all of Belfast was without power. My sister couldn't get home so she stayed with me. I live only about 3 miles from her but she is on higher ground and road conditions were poor. My main concern is the well-being of my elder daughter and her family. They live on high ground outside Lisburn and have been without electrical power since mid-day yesterday. They may not have it restored for some days and at present they are trying to dig the car out and make the journey to me but their main road is blocked by drifts. These conditions are most unusual for us and being a rural country with many winding roads, getting relief teams in is a problem for the power company. The elder of my two little grandsons has been coughing and none of them have had as much as a hot drink for almost 24 hours. I hope and pray thet they can drive to me soon as the house is warm and I have plenty of food. I'll catch up with KTP as and when I can.

By the way. Boiled egg mixed with finely chopped onion and cress is just delicious. You were right about the combination of all three.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


He is just to cute, love his eyes


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Our spring has fast changed..already an inch of snow on the steps and more, much more, in the mountains. My sister's peas, already planted, hopefully will still come up in a few weeks. My garden is not yet tilled..had planned on doing it today, so, will wait a week. Like most spring storms here, it usually stops soon and melts off quickly. If not, I'll get the trusty snow blower out. We are glad for snow here as that is our summer water and the skiers are ecstatic.
It was good to catch up on the KPers and I am excited about the pancake recipe. Sounds like that will be lunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


   They thought it was funny. Blake says haha Nana is handsome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> This is the link for the I-cord cowl. Angora. I love it.
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/
> 
> ...


Hope they can get to you soon too. I know how it can be without heat with young ones. To have one already with a cough is not good at all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, sun out side, but cold again.  will be out today hope I can do all that must be done. But I have my coffee, and will try to keep a smile and a song in my heart today.blessing to all no matter what the weather, out side or in your heart smile. I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Good morning everyone. It's very snowy in Northern Ireland. We will have to stay indoors today. More snow forecast. Many people are without power, but thankfully we have kept ours. Our son, his wife, and their month old baby, lost their power but have decamped to her mother's house. At least I have my knitting and kp to keep me occupied!


Are you well, Inishowen? Let me know. Things not good around Lisburn. Power out and my family trying to get to me in east Belfast from Stoneyford. Can't get in contact with younger daughter in Bangor but have heard that it isn't good there either. Both girls/sons-in-law have young children and nobody needs these cold conditions. We just aren't well equiped for this as we get it so infrequently. Affectionately.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > This is the link for the I-cord cowl. Angora. I love it.
> ...


Thanks NanaCaren. I'll let you know.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, sun out side, but cold again.  will be out today hope I can do all that must be done. But I have my coffee, and will try to keep a smile and a song in my heart today.blessing to all no matter what the weather, out side or in your heart smile. I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


Sun is out here too but it is so deceiving. would be nice if Mother Nature would remember that it is now spring. Last year this time I had flowers beans and peas growing in the garden.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all, sun out side, but cold again.  will be out today hope I can do all that must be done. But I have my coffee, and will try to keep a smile and a song in my heart today.blessing to all no matter what the weather, out side or in your heart smile. I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
> ...


I know just what you mean :?


----------



## emmeline (Oct 13, 2012)

Recipes should wonderful. How was your tea party? Nice to see a young man who knits. Hopefully, warmer weather will bless you. The weather isn't much better here in VA. Reminds me of Michigan, my home state, blink and the weather changes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


I love that notebook cover!!!! share the pattern???? looks perfect for keeping the circs handy!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

For all you peanut butter and chocolate lovers out there

http://www.twirlandtaste.com/2013/01/twirlandtaste-brownies-with-peanut.html

enjoy lyn


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, that and a DH that thought taking part of Route 66 was a good idea. Needless to say, his scenic route added quite a few miles to the whole thing. lol
> :shock:


I have traveled Route 66 many times, whenever I have the opportunity I try to travel the original not the interstate version. So many wonderful things to see along that route :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> pammie - i used size 4 needles - the yarn was a 50/50 angora/silk maybe a baby yarn would best describe the size. i would get about 850 yards or more - as i said before - when i buy i usually buy too much - overkill so to speak - but i at least have enough.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I always do that also Sam, but would much rather have too much than to be short a few yards!! I'm sure someday I'll find uses for all the "leftovers" :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> For all you peanut butter and chocolate lovers out there
> 
> http://www.twirlandtaste.com/2013/01/twirlandtaste-brownies-with-peanut.html
> 
> enjoy lyn


I bet the grandsons will love this as they are peanut butter lovers. Me not so much. I would likely make myself a nut butter to substitute.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a scouting song I remember 'going down the garden to eat worms
> ...


The worm song:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.

Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.

Designer, sorry to hear the scar seems like it will be so big. I hope as it heals it will be less noticeable and of course you need to vent about it. Prayers for great healing with as little scarring as possible. Love your Indian heads and story about the chief with the great headdresses.

Grandson had his first performance in The Little Mermaid. He played the seagull Scuttle and two other parts. His first audition so quite a part for him. This was not school sponsored but a theatrical group for young people. We weren't able to get pictures of them in costume if we were abiding by the rules, so I have none. I was able to do it on camcorder but for family use only because it is owned by Disney and apparently big problems if I post any online. :roll: Here he is after the first performance and he knows no fear. When I sang I had stage fright. Could still perform but not like he does. Even DH says he has normal stage fright but grandson just has fun and belts those songs out. Still some stage makeup around eyes and quality of photos quite grainy, but just had to share the happy moment.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

to thewren,

Thank you for the great recipes. I have been looking for a healthy pancake recipe and you have delivered my wish! I think the recipe for the cupcakes and frosting will be great for my next party. I'll make sure the girls know I got the recipe from a man. That will be precious in our circle as none of our men go near the kitchen. Again, thank you for the recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooooh, how I love photos on here. Great flowers, cats, snake gourds, painted glassware!!!! What inspiration I find on here. I once had a gourd that looked like a swan and it was white. I displayed it for several years with an eye painted on it and a few feathers for a wing. The grandchildren loved it. It finally started to go bad but I've heard there are things I could do to make it last??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch, meant to also mention that is such a precious picture and memory of your son. Just lovely and what a love he was and I'm sure still is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


Sorlenna, those canes are just fabulous with the lizards on the wall too. Art just flows out of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a dark rainy day so far here in NE GA, forecast is for the same all day today, YUCK!! Daniel and I decided since Mom and C are sleeping in this morning that we shall have brunch, he is going to use the new recipe for the pancakes (YUMM) will fry (oven style) the applewood smoked bacon, I'm sure he'll flip a few eggs for himself, LOL. He came with a surprise, he has a Mac now, not sure what they call the lap top but he loves it!! Oh and his next trip down he is going to bring me a PC that he built from scratch!! I love my lap top but have been spoiled to having both in the past, I lost my PC in the move (damaged beyond repair) but they did manage to save my files and such. 
I seem to be rambling this morning... guess it is the weather.. so ready for spring and warmer temps, I know I'll be wishing for cool in late July and August, but right now some warm air would be awesome!!!
Oh Daniel gave me a great hint, I don't know if any are paranoid about the tiny web cam on your lap tops, I have heard that they can be activated easily without realizing it is on. Well, take a strip of scotch tape and put over it, the image is a total blur nothing can be made out at all!! 
Well he has decided he wants to make his Nan biscuits and gravy for her breakfast, which means I have to make the biscuits, or help him at least. I use a mix type base that I get from a local mill, I love to watch them grind corn and such it's water powered of course and the mill dates from the 1800's. Is where I buy most of my flours and corn meals, they make a porridge blend also, but I find it has things I am allergic to. (Gwen that is another place we can go and visit not far from the Gourd House :thumbup: )
Today is going to be a sit and knit and just goof around with Daniel and Mom, weather is not inviting to do anything outside the house. 
Stay warm and dry my friends, those on the summer end stay cool and comfy if possible. Whatever you do stay safe!! 
Keeping you all in Prayers, giving lots of Hugs and surrounding you and yours with lots of Love!!
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


beautiful, love happy moments. nice family :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Things here are far from good. In NE Ireland, we've had heavy wet snow for the last 30 hours. It had brought down power lines all over. Last night for a while, all of Belfast was without power. My sister couldn't get home so she stayed with me. I live only about 3 miles from her but she is on higher ground and road conditions were poor. My main concern is the well-being of my elder daughter and her family. They live on high ground outside Lisburn and have been without electrical power since mid-day yesterday. They may not have it restored for some days and at present they are trying to dig the car out and make the journey to me but their main road is blocked by drifts. These conditions are most unusual for us and being a rural country with many winding roads, getting relief teams in is a problem for the power company. The elder of my two little grandsons has been coughing and none of them have had as much as a hot drink for almost 24 hours. I hope and pray thet they can drive to me soon as the house is warm and I have plenty of food. I'll catch up with KTP as and when I can.
> 
> By the way. Boiled egg mixed with finely chopped onion and cress is just delicious. You were right about the combination of all three.


I hope things improve soon and that your DD and her children make it over to you. We're lucky here that we've only had 3 or 4 power cuts of a few seconds each. It's only when the electricity goes off that you realise just how much we rely on it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


This exact weekend last year I was in Mallaig (on the west coast of Scotland) sitting outside in a cafe eating prawns and had to move into the shade because it was too hot!! :shock: Now we're surrounded by snow. :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Angora. How wonderful to have a GS so talented - and fearless! :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Pics, I hope
> ...


Julie, it is a regular sized notebook, couple dollars, I think. I knitted each side in the round, 68 sts on nines or tens using red heart yarn. Three needle bind off on end when it fit. Picked up sts on open end, knit til it fit the spine and did another three needle bind off, picking up sts on second sleeve. It is really tight so if I make another one I would go up to 70-74 sts. The cable pocket is from the workshop, bound off early because of a mistake. Funny how it fit! I put page protectors in it for patterns. 
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!
> 
> And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.


The walking sticks are beautiful -Sorlenna I would love to make one of those although my husband would have had more use for one when he was hiking the Superstition Mtns. in Arizona. Sorry to say those days are behind us.

Speaking of Arizona -- Pontuf, are you okay? I don't remember seeing one of your posts for awhile. If you have posted I apologize as I have just been skimming and might have missed it.

I hope things are okay with all of you. Puplover (wow, the computer got it right this time) hope you are feeling better and not as cold.

Julie is going to be a busy lady as there is a great group ready to move over to her workshop. I am delighted. Her scarves are so beautiful. one of the prettiest patterns I have seen. As she said in one of her posts, that pattern would make a great shawl.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> Ohio Kathy


Wow: just to let you all know, there will be a notebook cover workshop in the Christmas series - taught by a KP member. I think it will be a great gift. Great job with yours. I think I will make one for my extra stuff I can never find!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 - what a thrill it is when our grandchildren do things that you feel a tie to. I have one who is so artistic and I see myself in her. Your grandson is so handsome and you must be so proud of him. Congratulate him for me. I think that sometimes we fill up with wonder when we see our grandkids accomplish such nice things, and when we see them show such courage. Good for him. and good for you. You are so pretty!



Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I am sorry to hear of the power outages Valerie, and the heavy snow so late in the year! Praying that things come right quickly- or at least that your DD can get to your warm cottage with your grandsons- this is why I have emergency gas cookers- not that we have snow- but the power was off one Sunday morning for 5 hours because of a man driving into a crucial power pole- and we do have threat from many other civil defence emergency!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the picture of the kids in swim suits and hot tub against the window with snow outside!!! My DH has two brothers (one his identical twin) and MIL always said there's a place in heaven immediately for mothers of 3 boys --- those 3 + the other one look like darlings, but boys being boys, their Mom has an automatic place too!!

I always told my MIL that with my Mom having 9 boys & raising 8 (one died in infancy) that she'd automaticaly be right there in heaven with her.

I would love to have a hot tub --- seems like it would be good to stay warm during our winters; but doctors say hot tubs or saunas and hypertension just don't mix!!



NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Our spring has fast changed..already an inch of snow on the steps and more, much more, in the mountains. My sister's peas, already planted, hopefully will still come up in a few weeks. My garden is not yet tilled..had planned on doing it today, so, will wait a week. Like most spring storms here, it usually stops soon and melts off quickly. If not, I'll get the trusty snow blower out. We are glad for snow here as that is our summer water and the skiers are ecstatic.
> It was good to catch up on the KPers and I am excited about the pancake recipe. Sounds like that will be lunch.


As one of my neighbours kept saying the weather is not what it was a few years ago!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


Your glassware is beautiful! I have dabbled in painting too, getting the itch to try it again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Not surprised at the reaction!!!!!! (Nana IS handsome! Does not have to be a masculine quality!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PupLover --- I love it --- and with the weather changes these days, I'm sure your friend will love it and think of you each time she wears it. You're looking good....hope it continues to go well----save something like that to keep you warm also!! I haven't seen any robins here yet, but I do think the grass is more green than brown this a.m. I plan on taking a walk today - the temperatures are supposed to get close to 40 degrees---WooHoo!!



Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..
> 
> I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

emmeline said:


> Recipes should wonderful. How was your tea party? Nice to see a young man who knits. Hopefully, warmer weather will bless you. The weather isn't much better here in VA. Reminds me of Michigan, my home state, blink and the weather changes.


welcome Emmeline- Sam will be flattered to be called a young man!!!! the tea party has a habit of stretching from week to week- so do drop by again! there is always room for a new face- and we love to hear of others lives- and their craft activities!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.
> ...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.
> ...


I presently have three Shelties. they are very intelligent and love to have a job to do. If they don't have a job, they will invent one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


should have read this first I guess! That is a bit sad about the copyright thing- not everybody can get to the performance! ah well they have their reasons maybe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> to thewren,
> 
> Thank you for the great recipes. I have been looking for a healthy pancake recipe and you have delivered my wish! I think the recipe for the cupcakes and frosting will be great for my next party. I'll make sure the girls know I got the recipe from a man. That will be precious in our circle as none of our men go near the kitchen. Again, thank you for the recipes.


welcome Blue Butterfly- Sam always has a spare chair and space at the table for everyone, don't forget to drop by again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby, I love your new Avatar, is that lovely lady yourself?
> ...


Ooh, this one's a beauty too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> when one works with a plan - things are always done - nothing is forgotten or left to chance. it's when we do things on the spur of the moment that things can go arwy. plan ahead and you won't have to redo.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better, that's why if I want to accomplish a certain set of things in a certain time period, like the cleaning I want to get done in one day, I write it down and use the list. 
:wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for that Sam - maybe I could cross stitch that on a sampler for my DSis!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


i am thinking of copying the idea!- be a good way to cart the needles around- plus necessary things like the scissors and needles for stitching or cable needles- it could work very well i shopping trundler- when for instance I have to wait for appointments!


----------



## memar (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for recipes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> Ohio Kathy


this definitely requires bookmarking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the notebook....you can also add a notebook pencil case and sheet protectors for the patterns....what a great idea and great execution of the idea.



Lurker 2 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Pics, I hope
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .

Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always. 

I'm going back to page one of this week and will try to catch up. If I have missed something important from last week please someone pm me.

Happy Weekend to all. We are going to the Cave Creek Pro Rodeo Parade in a few minutes!

XO ((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))

Puplover, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> ...


Ohhh good! I will be looking forward to that one!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > to thewren,
> ...


Thanks Lurker, I have looked in once in a while but don't have much time these days. Too many holidays, too much knitting. Need to change my habits a bit. Now if only the snow would give up and I could get out in the garden a bit. Is your Avatar a picture from Aukland? Silly question? I was there in 1988 and did a short trip to Great Barrier Island for a week end. Love the Scenery. Love the people. Actually did a tour by bus of N.Z. all the way down to Stewart Island. Just loved my time there.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting


Kathy these are beautiful! I love hand painted china and glass ware--it brightens your life.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Maybe after the hair gets done I might be closer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


It is actually a favourite memory of my trip 'home' to Scotland in 2011- Eilean Donan Castle on the way to the Isle of Skye- and not a silly question at all, glad you asked!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

inishowen said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


My youngest DD was born in 1963, about the coldest year in my lifetime (72yrs.) we only had a coal fire in one room downstairs, no other heating, so every night we got a big shovel & carried the burning coals upstairs to the bedroom fireplace & all went to bed at the same time. Oh, such memories!

Tessa


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


Wow are these blooming now?? It is unbelievable we are still stuck in mid-winter here--mounds of snow and more predicted but we will persevere because eventually it melts. But to see blooming flowers is wonderful. thanks for sharing. ps your kitties are special too.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have actually been to Eileens Castle too. September 2000. Was on a Day trip going to Skye. Another lovely place. Are your ancestors from this area of Scotland? Mine are from Strichen area near Fraserberg, Aberdeenshire.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Julie can you check your email please x


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Not surprised at the reaction!!!!!! (Nana IS handsome! Does not have to be a masculine quality!)[/quote]

You are so right, Julie. I've known a couple of very handsome women--mature, lovely women who were aptly described as handsome.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

The picture of Luke in the wash basket is the best yet I think, he looks so thoughtful & handsome. He's growing up too fast, like they all do.

Caren, those boys are very handsome, they'll soon be breaking hearts. They look so healthy & happy, you must be a very proud Grandmother to be seen out with them.

Tessa


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> The picture of Luke in the wash basket is the best yet I think, he looks so thoughtful & handsome. He's growing up too fast, like they all do.
> 
> Caren, those boys are very handsome, they'll soon be breaking hearts. They look so healthy & happy, you must be a very proud Grandmother to be seen out with them.
> 
> Tessa


I sure am very proud of them. I think they are the best ever.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Not surprised at the reaction!!!!!! (Nana IS handsome! Does not have to be a masculine quality!)


You are so right, Julie. I've known a couple of very handsome women--mature, lovely women who were aptly described as handsome.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Both my grandmothers were very handsome.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful kitchen Ask4j! Glad that things are coming together and you are getting settled, it has been a long process.



Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> Ohio Kathy


I think this is a brilliant idea, you should put it up on the general KP forum. You could maybe cut up an old jumper instead of knitting?.....lazy genes coming out again!  :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Any chance of putting the one with your picture up again? I missed it and it's so nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous picture, Charlotte. Enjoy your parade!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Great looking kitchen, Ask4j. You must be delighted to see your new house coming together. Oh, and I always cook my scrambled eggs in the microwave - can't stand washing the messy pot if you do them on the cooker. . . . oh oh, lazy genes again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Your new kitchen is very nice. Love the counter tops, mine are all butcher block.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the new kitchen....having to be without one is one of the most disruptive things possible....that, and of course, no power and being snowed in. I had that experience way too many times on the farm in Northern Iowa...don't want to go through that again. We've had some power outages here, but have been able to make do with extension cords to generators, etc. Sure to feel for your plight and saying prayers that all will be well. I caught a small glimpse of a TV program while flipping through channels while trying to sleep and it was on the top 10 places to see in Ireland---I didn't watch it and hope that I can find it again.

Love the painted glassware, wallking sticks, and gourds. Would the long twirly gourds be good to use as a wind chime or would they break from clinking into each other. Could add some rocks or sand to make the different pitches....intriguing. 

Just added another project to my list for the day - I had DH pull the old metal kitchen set (stove/oven/refrigerator) from the crawl space---it's been down there for over 25 years. Will need to do some major clean up and painting, but think I can make them useable again for the DGC's...DGD is walking like crazy now, so she's sturdy enough to be able to stand and play with it. Have to find some new play dishware and play food---fun times ahead. I've seen some patterns to crochet tea sets and food items - won't that be fun? My list of stuff to make just keeps getting longer.

Prayers and blessings to you all....good luck with the workshop, Julie---Shirley, I'm sure the incisions will heal quickly and with some care (bio-oil, etc.) as it heals will minimize any scarring...you're a beautiful person inside and out.

I'm still working on making Easter eggs and nests...quite fun. Finally found a use for some 100% wool that is just too scratchy to use as clothes..it's making quite nice nests. I'll probably use the remaining for a rug...it seems to have had very little processng - it still has an organic smell to it....but the hand made label says that it's not good for felting---we'll see. I bought it at a fiber show at the fairgrounds from a local farmer....so can't take it back. If anyone has some use for it, I'll bring it to Sam's to swap.

Sam, thanks for the recipes - I think I'll try the pancakes for Easter morning - love quacamole anytime and the cupcakes sound delicious....can't wait to see the recipe for the Irish cream brownies...yumm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie can you check your email please x


done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


From Skye, Wigtown, Lockerbie, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Helensburgh, I lived on the banks of Loch Lomond as a child- Mum was born in Los Angeles- but her dad was born in Corris in Wales, her mother was English- so we are from all over Britain!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never seen ferns in a tree like that. Quite facinating. Wonder if they could be moved/transplanted to ground?



Ezenby said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby, I love your new Avatar, is that lovely lady yourself?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


that looks so marvelous- it will be worth all the upheaval!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Hubby says if you still want to learn you can pay for his ticket to NZ, 500$ per day, five star hotel, and three square meals, he's up for it! Seriously though, he says you trained on two very good aircraft, and solo at 16 is a great achievement.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Your kitchen looks great- what pleasure you will have using it. I know how awkward and frustrating it is to be without a kitchen and how wonderful it is to have a new one. Enjoy it to the fullest. Great job!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ewwwww....but then I've eaten insects of various kinds. There is a spring/summer festival at our botanical gardens and the entomology department from the University does an insect restaurant. Had pizza & cookies there. It was an experience; insects provide more protien per body weight than any other animal. Don't think I could handle the preps though for a steady diet.

quote=darowil]


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, when I first started scrolling down, I thought the gourds were snakes! lol I can see how they might be tricky to hang...must think on it.


I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


She is going to give us different suggestions. I loved it when I saw it. I love the one shown here too. so many ways to use one. This workshop will be with our "Let's do Christmas Early" workshops. Lots of people from here will also be teaching different quick and easy and some more advanced workshops to help us all get Christmas presents done early and with little or no stress. I am really pleased with the teachers we have signed up. Designer


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My grandfather used to tease us when we didn't do something for him, like a hug, or get him a cigar or drink, by saying that he was going to the garden and eat worms. Of course we laughed and then probably did what he wanted. I still miss him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the new kitchen....having to be without one is one of the most disruptive things possible....that, and of course, no power and being snowed in. I had that experience way too many times on the farm in Northern Iowa...don't want to go through that again. We've had some power outages here, but have been able to make do with extension cords to generators, etc. Sure to feel for your plight and saying prayers that all will be well. I caught a small glimpse of a TV program while flipping through channels while trying to sleep and it was on the top 10 places to see in Ireland---I didn't watch it and hope that I can find it again.
> 
> Love the painted glassware, wallking sticks, and gourds. Would the long twirly gourds be good to use as a wind chime or would they break from clinking into each other. Could add some rocks or sand to make the different pitches....intriguing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie, I am not feeling quite as nervous as I was!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a basketful of love if I've ever seen one! I love Luke's pictures. 


KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


You can mention to Hubby that that gave me a good laugh! The first solo was on the basis of 4 hours training- but it also mean't there was a generation of girls rather scared of my achievement. Hope the weather is improving- snow for Easter is not a good look!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome emmeline. Don't recall seeing you here before. If this is your first visit welcome, welcome, welcome. We love new folks joining in; keeps the conversation stimulating. Feel free to come often; Sam always has room at the table and tea in the pot!



emmeline said:


> Recipes should wonderful. How was your tea party? Nice to see a young man who knits. Hopefully, warmer weather will bless you. The weather isn't much better here in VA. Reminds me of Michigan, my home state, blink and the weather changes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

When we visited Scotland we spent two nights in Mallaig in a wonderful Bed and Breakfast owned by the widow, a lovely woman whose husband was lost at sea many years ago. He was the captain of the ship. We loved the beautiful sea town. We then drove down through the heather to Oban and Inverarry- It was so great to see the wonderful places I had heard about all my life. I remember Mallaig and will the rest of my life. I fell in love with Scotland and felt a connection there, especially around 
Stirling area where my grandfather was born. Wonderful memories.



KateB said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, Thank you for the recipes. I really love guacamole and don't even need anything to eat it with. :lol: :lol: :lol: I can just eat it alone, but I'm going to pick up some avocados tonight make some guacamole and pretend I am in New Mexico or Mexico and warm.


I'm with you. Whenever my SIL visits, it's one of the first things on the menu.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures! I loved Skuttle the sea gull in the movie. Glad he had such a success and enjoyed himself.



Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know the mill you speak of. Just about every time I go up that way I try to stop in and get some meal. Didn't know about the porridge blend. Will definitely need to stop by there.



Marianne818 said:


> It's a dark rainy day so far here in NE GA, forecast is for the same all day today, YUCK!! Daniel and I decided since Mom and C are sleeping in this morning that we shall have brunch, he is going to use the new recipe for the pancakes (YUMM) will fry (oven style) the applewood smoked bacon, I'm sure he'll flip a few eggs for himself, LOL. He came with a surprise, he has a Mac now, not sure what they call the lap top but he loves it!! Oh and his next trip down he is going to bring me a PC that he built from scratch!! I love my lap top but have been spoiled to having both in the past, I lost my PC in the move (damaged beyond repair) but they did manage to save my files and such.
> I seem to be rambling this morning... guess it is the weather.. so ready for spring and warmer temps, I know I'll be wishing for cool in late July and August, but right now some warm air would be awesome!!!
> Oh Daniel gave me a great hint, I don't know if any are paranoid about the tiny web cam on your lap tops, I have heard that they can be activated easily without realizing it is on. Well, take a strip of scotch tape and put over it, the image is a total blur nothing can be made out at all!!
> Well he has decided he wants to make his Nan biscuits and gravy for her breakfast, which means I have to make the biscuits, or help him at least. I use a mix type base that I get from a local mill, I love to watch them grind corn and such it's water powered of course and the mill dates from the 1800's. Is where I buy most of my flours and corn meals, they make a porridge blend also, but I find it has things I am allergic to. (Gwen that is another place we can go and visit not far from the Gourd House :thumbup: )
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

found on fb


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the tea party BlueButterfly and Ranger! Please share some of your projects. We do an awful lot of sharing here and love newbies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to all of the newbies! It is always nice to meet new people around the table for tea!

Love the new kitchen.

I tried worm composting, but they all froze during our heavy snow season a few years ago. Of course it was nothing like most of you have, but for Texas, we had a lot of snow! I will probably try again and now that my DD has moved out, I can move it indoors in the heat and cold. It isn't supposed to smell!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!



Pontuf said:


> I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the open cabinets you chose. What a difference it makes too. Really opens up the kitchen. Nicely done!



Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, 
Pancakes, what a great idea today. I just happen to have some blueberries in the fridge. 

Just emmailed my cupckae baking friend the Margarita recipe. We will take them to lunch (ore tequela) and not order a drink. Clever recipe. 

Have a good sunshine day, those cabinets will get done when they get done. 
Karen -- sun is out here in So. Cal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I tell you what...since I live across the street from the local airport you and hubby just fly over for a visit! I'll give you the 3 square meals any day. Be sure and bring your knitting! Your DH can either play at the airport or fiddle around in my yard or my DH's workshop!



inishowen said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recall many years ago a friend of the family invested in a worm farm and supposedly it was very profitable. I could not 
imagine then why it would be so profitable. Today we rarely see a worm and thanks to years of drought we don't have the lovely conditioned ground that we once did. I dream of the sweet pea vines against the fences and the rose gardens and the bird of paradise with pansy border. Wish that I had pictures I could post for you all. BarBQ was the orders of the day every summer wkend. Ribs and baked beans, fruit salad,veg crudite and guacamole. I would spend a whole evening preparing the vegs and fruits AS MY nephews could really pack in the fruit salad with yogurt and whipped cream dressing. My mother always had a 
chrysanthemum garden approx. 25' x 18 ' with ornamental varieties, cut from slips that she received from a friend in the commercial industry. The nursery moved away due to the increasing smog to somewhere near Santa Barbara. Miss all that although at the time gardening was far from my interests.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh - what an offer - sounds like fun. Is the weather nice in Georgie? We're looking out at a snowy scene. It's unusual to have such cold weather in March. This time last year, people were on the beach, but we actually had a wet and cold summer. Hopefully it will be the opposite this year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I have been looking for the post with the recipe of the small chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter and chocolate in the center after allowing the cupcake to 'fall' so there is a nice hole to put the PB and chocolate in

. I can't find the darned post. Did any of you keep it and if you did would you either pm me or post it again. I thought i had saved it - as DH has been so good during all my problems with my eye and those are his favorite combination of treats I thought i would surprise him with some . Not sure where it was - did a quick surf of last week's posts but didnt see them. thanks so much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, if any of you pilots are in our area (Chicagoland Airport - aka Palwaukee Airport-Wheeling/Prospect Hts., IL) let me know---it's pretty well equipped to bring in any flights and it's only about 3 miles from my house. I had the wonderful pleasure of flying in some company jets out of there when I was working --- really were pampered on those flights...something that will never happen again; but wonderful memories. Meals - showers, etc. at your request.



Gweniepooh said:


> I tell you what...since I live across the street from the local airport you and hubby just fly over for a visit! I'll give you the 3 square meals any day. Be sure and bring your knitting! Your DH can either play at the airport or fiddle around in my yard or my DH's workshop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have the Windows open airing out, a little cool but fresh air is nice. Trying to get gumption to do some housework and cooking. DS2 and DGS took me shopping so at least that is done. Watching Scandal from the other night.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> Ohio Kathy


Wow I like that
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


Ok got it. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Things here are far from good. In NE Ireland, we've had heavy wet snow for the last 30 hours. It had brought down power lines all over. Last night for a while, all of Belfast was without power. My sister couldn't get home so she stayed with me. I live only about 3 miles from her but she is on higher ground and road conditions were poor. My main concern is the well-being of my elder daughter and her family. They live on high ground outside Lisburn and have been without electrical power since mid-day yesterday. They may not have it restored for some days and at present they are trying to dig the car out and make the journey to me but their main road is blocked by drifts. These conditions are most unusual for us and being a rural country with many winding roads, getting relief teams in is a problem for the power company. The elder of my two little grandsons has been coughing and none of them have had as much as a hot drink for almost 24 hours. I hope and pray thet they can drive to me soon as the house is warm and I have plenty of food. I'll catch up with KTP as and when I can.
> ...


They arrived at my house after driving in a convoy of six vehicles until they got to cleared roads. Their main road was blocked by drifts. All have had showers and hot food but we've just had a call from my sister to say that the weight of snow has done some damage so son-in-law is off to see what can be done. No more power cuts. We'll have an evening meal and get the little ones to bed as they look very tired. This is an adventure we could have done without but we're making the very best of it and the children are learning some great lessons in family team work, so there's a silver lining to our snow clouds!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - I have been looking for the post with the recipe of the small chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter and chocolate in the center after allowing the cupcake to 'fall' so there is a nice hole to put the PB and chocolate in
> 
> . I can't find the darned post. Did any of you keep it and if you did would you either pm me or post it again. I thought i had saved it - as DH has been so good during all my problems with my eye and those are his favorite combination of treats I thought i would surprise him with some . Not sure where it was - did a quick surf of last week's posts but didnt see them. thanks so much!


Its here Shirley

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_posts_listing.jsp?usernum=31794&page=1


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > No real pattern for notebook cover. I'll post pics of one that I saw, on KP, I think. It is still a work in progress as I think I will add smaller pockets inside. Had to fiddle with the spine covering as it wasn't long enough. Finally just attached yarn to one end, put it under clippy thing to other side, caught that side, wove it through inside open end to bottom, did the same and wove it up the other sleeve. Fastened off. Just something to play with and make your own.
> ...


As I've said before, grrat minds. Can't wait to do another with other people.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The snow was heavy but has thawed a little. Thaw has now stopped and a freeze is beginning, which will bring other issues. Much work needing done to restore full power supply. My family are safe and now trying to rectify further damage but all are competent. It'll be good to have an evening meal and just STOP. Hope all is well with you and that you are safe. Affectionately


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Beautiful, nice color :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Glad they're with you now. You're right, it's a great lesson in 'family' for the wee ones. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


Wow! Need any help with that?... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> found on fb


Brought tears, nice


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


WOW, nice


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.
> ...


Wish we were close enough to share. actually the slices are also pear slices. we cant leave it alone. It really gave me a big lift. I am doing so much better. face bruises are now brown, and fading rapidly.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


I love your new look! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I recall many years ago a friend of the family invested in a worm farm and supposedly it was very profitable. I could not
> imagine then why it would be so profitable. Today we rarely see a worm and thanks to years of drought we don't have the lovely conditioned ground that we once did. I dream of the sweet pea vines against the fences and the rose gardens and the bird of paradise with pansy border. Wish that I had pictures I could post for you all. BarBQ was the orders of the day every summer wkend. Ribs and baked beans, fruit salad,veg crudite and guacamole. I would spend a whole evening preparing the vegs and fruits AS MY nephews could really pack in the fruit salad with yogurt and whipped cream dressing. My mother always had a
> chrysanthemum garden approx. 25' x 18 ' with ornamental varieties, cut from slips that she received from a friend in the commercial industry. The nursery moved away due to the increasing smog to somewhere near Santa Barbara. Miss all that although at the time gardening was far from my interests.


It sounds so lovely Marge- but it is a beautiful memory- did it inspire your quilt perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Glad to hear all are safe- that is no good about the snow damage though (caused by the weight)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Our world is cooling at last- it is 17.8C and I had to put on my jacket because I was cold- almost cold enough to need my slippers! Time to feed the dogs- and take them out for a while- before church. The only major problem today is that the murderer is still on the run. I am so glad I have my 'woofers'.
The sky has dawned clear and blue- you would recall, Valerie and Shirley, our beautiful clear blue skies, complete with massive ozone hole!!!!! Explains why I have my hat collection.
Just having a problem saving enough water to keep some of the plants alive- don't want to loose the lemon tree in it's pot! Normally we would get only the very occasional hail storm in winter- we specialise in rain and wind! 
Hope the night is calmer for you.
But frost on top of thawing is not good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


Pity I don't have anyone close by for a gift like that ( to gift to them!)
it looks scrumptious- Srawberry and chocolate I knew- had never thought of apple and chocolate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh oh, someone out there, is in to taking the rubber off their tyres- hope we don't have a 'boy racer' moved in. I have noticed the squealing of the tyres lately- but it was a bit further away. Time for a coffee- and feed the dogs!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.
> ...


Thanks Designer and all of you--it is a humble kitchen--no not granite, may look like it, but this is the very first new kitchen for me--in the past I have painted cupboards inside and out in three kitchens and made do with old appliances. My nephew build the cabinets from Ikea at a third of the cost of custom built and I like the factory finish--Italian actually. Now I can try some of Sam's recipes and get back to real cooking--I now have a gas stove and do I ever like it--made my first meal last night using both the oven and the cook top, love it.

The knitting party at Sam's place sounds like a lot of fun and hope all of you take lots of pictures and notes to share with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Had noticed it was a gas hob- is it a gas oven? We don't have gas piped at my end of the Street- so would have to have bottles- all in all too much hassle as the only sensible place to put them is in full sun.
I assembled my extra kitchen cabinets myself- we don't have Ikea- but I visited the shop a few times while I was in Glasgow- Scotland.
My resident mouse family is down one- a baby got drowned in my water bucket over night- the one for my pumpkin plants- I wonder if they will benefit from the extra protein? or I might have to don some gloves and deal to it some other way- Grrrrrrroan it's moments like these I wish Fale were here- he is so good at such times!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


Great gift! I have seen these and cookie bouquets, but have never gotten one. I know you will enjoy it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see i should have gotten here a little earlier - a little reading in front of me.

lovely day - blue sky - sunshine - have the front door open a little - everyone gone - very quiet.

i'll start to catch up while i do some laundry - the high point of my day. lol

sam



thewren said:


> i really do need to get to bed - see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the new kitchen, gorgeous and bright. 
The edible bouquet looks wonderful, we had a shop just down the road from where we lived in San Antonio.
So glad the family made it to you through the snow and that everyone is safe and warm, hope the damage at your sisters is not too bad, I had never really thought about a lot of snow in Ireland, hmmm, just goes to show. 
It's chilly here today, it's a balmy 29F here at the moment, they said we were supposed to get snow, but I don't see it, just cold and wind. Good day for TP, knitting, and hot coffee/tea. 
I'm making progress on my Dead Fish Hat, using stash yarn that I dug out, I'm thinking I like it, I'm going to make a second for another little boy for Christmas and then one for DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want the basket and the baby that is inside. lol he gets more precious everytime i see him.

is that a pond in front of the bench? is just looks a little different than the snowy part.

sam



KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


That is terrific to see him, he is really into the performance!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the picture of the kids in swim suits and hot tub against the window with snow outside!!! My DH has two brothers (one his identical twin) and MIL always said there's a place in heaven immediately for mothers of 3 boys --- those 3 + the other one look like darlings, but boys being boys, their Mom has an automatic place too!!
> 
> I always told my MIL that with my Mom having 9 boys & raising 8 (one died in infancy) that she'd automaticaly be right there in heaven with her.
> 
> ...


They are a handful but I enjoy them very much. I have three of my own, much easier than girls any day. 
They are right it doesn't really mix very well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you have a budding actor on your hands there Angora!!! This is awesome!! I had stage fright just the one time, I managed to drop the pitch pipe in front of an audience full of my hometown friends and family, the other members of the quartet just kept singing and when time for the next song, I just shrugged my shoulders bent over and picked it up. Luckily we were in slack type costumes so was not terribly ungraceful a feat, LOL. After that experience I lost all my fears, I recovered gracefully so I knew I could handle most anything that happened. Oh and once on competition stage, again in a quartet, we had a hand movement that reached out luckily it did because my earring popped off at that precise moment. I palmed it into my pitch pipe pocket and kept on singing :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Wonderful Kitchen remodel!! Great design, so glad you are getting settled in finally :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know the mill you speak of. Just about every time I go up that way I try to stop in and get some meal. Didn't know about the porridge blend. Will definitely need to stop by there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just returned from there, D wanted some cornmeal and more porridge to take home with him. Found a good buy on flax seed also, he has turned to quite a healthy eater. He is making unhealthy tonight, LOL... we are making stuffed shells, he has chicken marinating and we bought artichoke hearts and all kinds of things that I don't keep at hand. To be on the safe side for Mom and I, have salad items always at the ready, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Answered prayers for their safe arrival! Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers for sure!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


Great photos! Such enthusiasm - as we would say over here, 'He's giving it laldy!'


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> They arrived at my house after driving in a convoy of six vehicles until they got to cleared roads. Their main road was blocked by drifts. All have had showers and hot food but we've just had a call from my sister to say that the weight of snow has done some damage so son-in-law is off to see what can be done. No more power cuts. We'll have an evening meal and get the little ones to bed as they look very tired. This is an adventure we could have done without but we're making the very best of it and the children are learning some great lessons in family team work, so there's a silver lining to our snow clouds!!


Glad to hear your family is safe and with you. Must be a giant weight off your shoulders. A silver lining is always a plus.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


What a nice gift. We have one of the Edible Arrangement Stores near us. They are good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


Oh I would have loved to have been in the audience!! Looks like he is having a fantastic time!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm energy going to your daughter and family - hopefully they will be with you before very long. it is hard when this is unusual weather for you - it is hard to be prepared for it - getting the roads cleared - electricity restored - etc. stay warm.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm thought and energy and many hugs to accompany you as you are out and about.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, sun out side, but cold again.  will be out today hope I can do all that must be done. But I have my coffee, and will try to keep a smile and a song in my heart today.blessing to all no matter what the weather, out side or in your heart smile. I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is playing with us caren - i just know it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all, sun out side, but cold again.  will be out today hope I can do all that must be done. But I have my coffee, and will try to keep a smile and a song in my heart today.blessing to all no matter what the weather, out side or in your heart smile. I am. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

emmeline - so nice to see you join us for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will come visit us again very soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



emmeline said:


> Recipes should wonderful. How was your tea party? Nice to see a young man who knits. Hopefully, warmer weather will bless you. The weather isn't much better here in VA. Reminds me of Michigan, my home state, blink and the weather changes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I agree 100%, I will be glad when it finally warms up.



 thewren said:


> she is playing with us caren - i just know it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that sounds good. i'll have to have alexis bake the brownies.

sam




melyn said:


> For all you peanut butter and chocolate lovers out there
> 
> http://www.twirlandtaste.com/2013/01/twirlandtaste-brownies-with-peanut.html
> 
> enjoy lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the first time we went to california - 1951 - in a brand new white 51 ford coupe - three speed with overdrive - we took route 66. i thought it was a great trip - we saw a lot

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, that and a DH that thought taking part of Route 66 was a good idea. Needless to say, his scenic route added quite a few miles to the whole thing. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think afghan of many colors.

sam

i buy i usually buy too much - overkill so to speak - but i at least have enough.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Chicken artichokes and pasta sounds yummy! What time is supper?

We just returned from there, D wanted some cornmeal and more porridge to take home with him. Found a good buy on flax seed also, he has turned to quite a healthy eater. He is making unhealthy tonight, LOL... we are making stuffed shells, he has chicken marinating and we bought artichoke hearts and all kinds of things that I don't keep at hand. To be on the safe side for Mom and I, have salad items always at the ready, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Chicken artichokes and pasta sounds yummy! What time is supper?
> 
> We just returned from there, D wanted some cornmeal and more porridge to take home with him. Found a good buy on flax seed also, he has turned to quite a healthy eater. He is making unhealthy tonight, LOL... we are making stuffed shells, he has chicken marinating and we bought artichoke hearts and all kinds of things that I don't keep at hand. To be on the safe side for Mom and I, have salad items always at the ready, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


[/quote]

Used to grow Artichokes- I loved them- have never got them established here- probably because Rufus likes to lie where ever I have been gardening!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does one do with flax seeds?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Chicken artichokes and pasta sounds yummy! What time is supper?
> 
> We just returned from there, D wanted some cornmeal and more porridge to take home with him. Found a good buy on flax seed also, he has turned to quite a healthy eater. He is making unhealthy tonight, LOL... we are making stuffed shells, he has chicken marinating and we bought artichoke hearts and all kinds of things that I don't keep at hand. To be on the safe side for Mom and I, have salad items always at the ready, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


[/quote]


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> ...


The show must go on!! I learned that in ballet when I drew a blank and forgot my steps and had to make up some till I remembered the routine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bluebutterfly - tell them i knit and also host a knitting tea party - that should get them going. lol

we are so glad to see you at our knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> to thewren,
> 
> Thank you for the great recipes. I have been looking for a healthy pancake recipe and you have delivered my wish! I think the recipe for the cupcakes and frosting will be great for my next party. I'll make sure the girls know I got the recipe from a man. That will be precious in our circle as none of our men go near the kitchen. Again, thank you for the recipes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I use flax seed meal as an egg substitute. It adds fiber and can have kind of a nutty flavor.



thewren said:


> what does one do with flax seeds?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone - I have been looking for the post with the recipe of the small chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter and chocolate in the center after allowing the cupcake to 'fall' so there is a nice hole to put the PB and chocolate in
> ...


Thanks for the recipe -- it works with larger cupcakes too- although the little ones might be less calories. I won't make them that often - we are really having chocolate today- between the cupcakes and the 'flower arrangement' oh well ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party ranger - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon -there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Ranger said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious, Sam! I just jumped over from last week's Tea Party and am envious of everyone's work with clay and painting/firing, etc. The closest I got was to paint on glass, using the Donna Dewberry method. It was relatively easy to get into and Walmart glassware works great. Of course I dove in, head-first, and painted until I got really sick of it. I gave away lots of pitchers and glasses for gifts, painted on vases, etc. Other crafts come and go but I always come back to my knitting
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the weather we are having also rookieretiree - i had the door open for a little. hickory just laid in the doorway soaking up the sun. now if it just continues.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> PupLover --- I love it --- and with the weather changes these days, I'm sure your friend will love it and think of you each time she wears it. You're looking good....hope it continues to go well----save something like that to keep you warm also!! I haven't seen any robins here yet, but I do think the grass is more green than brown this a.m. I plan on taking a walk today - the temperatures are supposed to get close to 40 degrees---WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party memar - we trust you had a good time and enjoyed your cuppa with us. someone is always around as we are spread to the four corners of the globe - so we hope you will return soon for another cuppa and some conversation. we'll be looking for you.

sam



memar said:


> Thanks for recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great painting pontuf.

hope you take some pictures of the parade - will you go to the rodeo?

sam



Pontuf said:


> I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope all stay safe....sounds like a trip we made to Northern Iowa for a funeral - we were on the road only because we followed the snowplow and made sure we kept in between the electrical and phone lines!! Glad to hear that you have power and that people are safe---weight on the roofs, etc. can cause quite a bit of damage as well as weight on trees that topple onto roofs...Hope all turns out well.



ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

So nice to spend my Saturday morning at the Tea party with you all. Thank you Sam for the recipes, they sound delicious, I learn so much from all of you and love all the family things that are happening, some worry me like all the bad weather and some people's health but most of the time things get better. Think all our prayers are working. I hope everyone stays safe and warm. Great pictures everybody, love the flowers and all the children and the new kitchen. Love all the planing going on for Sam's place in the summer, so wish I could come. I hope there will be lots of pictures and other postings, can't wait. I'm off to my knitting group in a while, will work on my afghan, slow going, I had to tink a few times to get the increase right but finally got it spread out and I'm doing the pattern. I'll post pictures when I'll get a little further along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey ask4j - good to see you - have missed you. hope all is well with you and yours.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely kitchen - good job ask4j.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture.

sam



Pup lover said:


> found on fb


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

quote=thewren]81brighteyes - could we have a recipe for the irish cream liquer brownies - sounds so good.

your sweaters sound lovely - would you post a picture of them.

wowzer - i really sound demanding don't i.

sam
I can take care of giving you the recipe for the brownies (which I got off the internet), but would you believe that I no longer use a camera? I haven't used it in over 6 years and do not have any film in it. I will have to get our daughter to take a photo of the sweaters when she is here, if I can ever remember to ask her. Right now, I am miffed at myself as I was just going to put the shoulders together on my white sweater using the three needle bind-off and realized I had already bound off the stitches while in my knitting group one evening! Not using my brain when others are talking around me. So now I will have to weave them together instead! What a dummy! I'm soothing myself by reading the posts on TP instead.
Here is the recipe:

1 (1lb.3.8oz.) pkg. fudge brownie mix
1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup Irish cream liqueur
2 eggs

Frosting:
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons Irish cream liqueur
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 to 3 teaspoons milk

Glaze:
1 oz/ semisweet chocolate, chopped (I used a Hershey's candy bar instead)
1 teaspoon butter

1. Heat oven to 350F. Grease bottom only of 13x9-inch pan. In large bowl, combine all brownie ingredients; beat 50 strokes with spoon. Spread in greased pan.

2. Bake at 350R. for 25-30 minutes or until brownies are set and begin to pull away from sides of pan. DO NOT OVERBAKE. Cook 45 minutes or until completely cooled

3. Beat 1/2 cup butter in small bowl until light and fluffy. Beat in all remaining frosting ingredients, adding enough milk for desired spreading consistency. Spread over cooled brownies.

4. Place glaze ingredients in small microwave-safe bowl. Microwave on HIGH for 30 seconds; stir until melted and smooth. Drizzle over frosted borwnies. Refrigerate 30 minutes or until firm. Cut into bars.

(NOTE: They stuck to sides of the pan and am thinking that next time I just might lightly grease the sides as well.) They are very rich and delicious. I don't mind using the mix as I have a bad back & standing for long periods causes me too much pain; thus nothing from scratch except frosting.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

quote=thewren]81brighteyes - could we have a recipe for the irish cream liquer brownies - sounds so good.

your sweaters sound lovely - would you post a picture of them.

wowzer - i really sound demanding don't i.

sam
I can take care of giving you the recipe for the brownies (which I got off the internet), but would you believe that I no longer use a camera? I haven't used it in over 6 years and do not have any film in it. I will have to get our daughter to take a photo of the sweaters when she is here, if I can ever remember to ask her. Right now, I am miffed at myself as I was just going to put the shoulders together on my white sweater using the three needle bind-off and realized I had already bound off the stitches while in my knitting group one evening! Not using my brain when others are talking around me. So now I will have to weave them together instead! What a dummy! I'm soothing myself by reading the posts on TP instead.
Here is the recipe:

1 (1lb.3.8oz.) pkg. fudge brownie mix
1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup Irish cream liqueur
2 eggs

Frosting:
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons Irish cream liqueur
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 to 3 teaspoons milk

Glaze:
1 oz/ semisweet chocolate, chopped (I used a Hershey's candy bar instead)
1 teaspoon butter

1. Heat oven to 350F. Grease bottom only of 13x9-inch pan. In large bowl, combine all brownie ingredients; beat 50 strokes with spoon. Spread in greased pan.

2. Bake at 350F. for 25-30 minutes or until brownies are set and begin to pull away from sides of pan. DO NOT OVERBAKE. Cool 45 minutes or until completely cooled

3. Beat 1/2 cup butter in small bowl until light and fluffy. Beat in all remaining frosting ingredients, adding enough milk for desired spreading consistency. Spread over cooled brownies.

4. Place glaze ingredients in small microwave-safe bowl. Microwave on HIGH for 30 seconds; stir until melted and smooth. Drizzle over frosted borwnies. Refrigerate 30 minutes or until firm. Cut into bars.

(NOTE: They stuck to sides of the pan and am thinking that next time I just might lightly grease the sides as well.) They are very rich and delicious. I don't mind using the mix as I have a bad back & standing for long periods causes me too much pain; thus nothing from scratch except frosting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hard times of any kind seem to draw families together - hope the damage was not too bad.

sam


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry I had not proofread prior to the first send. It was then I noted the two typo errors. I realize most would have known what I meant, but hated that I sent something that wasn't perfect so corrected and sent the second. I spanked my fingers. And does the house smell marvelous while these are baking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely gift shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I should have said: "You do not sound demanding at all!" I am so pleased when someone is interested in seeing what I have been knitting AND eating! I am delighted to respond to a request.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photos darelene - he looks like he really got into the part.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you redriet60 - with so many stitches for an afghan one doesn't want to frog more than necessary.

sam



redriet60 said:


> So nice to spend my Saturday morning at the Tea party with you all. Thank you Sam for the recipes, they sound delicious, I learn so much from all of you and love all the family things that are happening, some worry me like all the bad weather and some people's health but most of the time things get better. Think all our prayers are working. I hope everyone stays safe and warm. Great pictures everybody, love the flowers and all the children and the new kitchen. Love all the planing going on for Sam's place in the summer, so wish I could come. I hope there will be lots of pictures and other postings, can't wait. I'm off to my knitting group in a while, will work on my afghan, slow going, I had to tink a few times to get the increase right but finally got it spread out and I'm doing the pattern. I'll post pictures when I'll get a little further along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe 81 brighteyes - they really sound good.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> here is the recipe:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

THEWREN -- 

Thanks for the tea and the place at the table. I don't get much time. The girls will think this is great - that a man can cook and knit. You will be a novel treat for their minds. I know they will like your cupcakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today it is rainy and 48F so rather cool. But it is typical for spring here; cold one day warmish the next. My DH's ancestry is from Ireland and we'd love to someday travel to your country. Doubtful it will happen but it is a dream of ours. If you ever do get the chance to come to the US you seriously can get in touch with us. We live in a roomy old farmhouse that was built in 1875 by my DH's great grandfather.



inishowen said:


> Gweniepooh - what an offer - sounds like fun. Is the weather nice in Georgie? We're looking out at a snowy scene. It's unusual to have such cold weather in March. This time last year, people were on the beach, but we actually had a wet and cold summer. Hopefully it will be the opposite this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!

sam


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


spring is taking a long time to get 'sprung'!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


Cute. :-D I know you are so proud.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley we have one of the Edible Delights businesses not far from my home. Delicious! A nice change too from flowers.



Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops! a gwenie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprise to see him on broadway someday...or in the movies! Also considering how talented grandma and grandpa are I'm not surprised.



Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Memar!!! So glad you dropped into the tea party!!!
Hope you are doing well. Sorry I wasn't online and didn't see your post. Wait until you see my dead fish hat. Going to send you an email.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Easter is next Sunday correct? Not tomorrow? Surely it will be gone before then. Saw a picture of the ground hog on face book that Said "wanted for fraud", lol too true he was wrong this year!



thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

if you want water to boil, ...it helps to turn on the flame.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


Elishia is trying to figure out how to hide the eggs at Mum's. It is going to be really tricky with all this snow. Maybe we will be lucky and it will melt this coming week. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures if the mountains and lake Shirley, a lovely spot for lunch.



Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> ...


Seems it is taking too long on both sides of the pond.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie, Is the 95th Aero Squadron Restaurant still open at Palwaukee?
We used to love to drive out there from the city for dinner.

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> And, if any of you pilots are in our area (Chicagoland Airport - aka Palwaukee Airport-Wheeling/Prospect Hts., IL) let me know---it's pretty well equipped to bring in any flights and it's only about 3 miles from my house. I had the wonderful pleasure of flying in some company jets out of there when I was working --- really were pampered on those flights...something that will never happen again; but wonderful memories. Meals - showers, etc. at your request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Where were you living at the time off flying lessons? My DH had me take lessons. Never finished the complete task but was able to fly. Tease DH about this ...he could nap and I would be flying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


It turned out brilliantly, love the colors.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


so special


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Sam--all is well and my "project" moved along on time thanks to my talented nephew. My kitty is still adjusting--it's like she can't believe she has this much area to explore but then retreats back under the bed for her napping but we're happy. Now to try some of your delicious recipes on my new stove!



thewren said:


> hey ask4j - good to see you - have missed you. hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Very nice hat Gwenie!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!
> ...


The colors did turn on very well considering it was all from your stash. Really cute!! I copied the pattern a year or two ago but haven't found someone to make it for yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't believe so---it's been awhile since I've been out there...I think the sign is still on the gate off of Milwaukee Ave./River Road, but never see any life out by the building. It was once a very fun place to go...haven't been there since the kids were around here. We have so many other favorite places though....so please do come back for a visit!



Pontuf said:


> Rookie, Is the 95th Aero Squadron Restaurant still open at Palwaukee?
> We used to love to drive out there from the city for dinner.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


I'm so glad to hear they are safe & warm at last, I'm sure you'll make the most of your time with the children. Have fun turning a potential disaster into a little adventure.

Tessa


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


Will do when I get to the last page of reading.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - love the fish hat!!!
Angora -- love the pictures from the plays..our son was once part of a Madrigal group - he has a great baritone voice and I miss hearing him sing---my favorite was when he was the "King" in the H.S. production of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat!! He was in Fiddler on the Roof too in a couple of parts - I have the billboards and pictures from each. You'll enjoy looking back on these wonderful memories----who knows where he will take his talent--sky's the limit!
Love the new kitchen---would love to switch from electric to gas cooking, but we don't have the lines run either so it would be too expensive to swap out now.
Yup===supposed to get up to 6" of the white stuff tonight!! Oh come on, already!! Although I do remember a big snowfall on April 1st back in the 1970's - it can happen.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never seen ferns in a tree like that. Quite facinating. Wonder if they could be moved/transplanted to ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a better picture. We have many ferns down by the creek. Ferns are abundant in most areas that they have not be distrurbed.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I recall many years ago a friend of the family invested in a worm farm and supposedly it was very profitable. I could not
> imagine then why it would be so profitable. Today we rarely see a worm and thanks to years of drought we don't have the lovely conditioned ground that we once did. I dream of the sweet pea vines against the fences and the rose gardens and the bird of paradise with pansy border. Wish that I had pictures I could post for you all. BarBQ was the orders of the day every summer wkend. Ribs and baked beans, fruit salad,veg crudite and guacamole. I would spend a whole evening preparing the vegs and fruits AS MY nephews could really pack in the fruit salad with yogurt and whipped cream dressing. My mother always had a
> chrysanthemum garden approx. 25' x 18 ' with ornamental varieties, cut from slips that she received from a friend in the commercial industry. The nursery moved away due to the increasing smog to somewhere near Santa Barbara. Miss all that although at the time gardening was far from my interests.


Oh Marge the memories of life in So California. Yes ...that is exactly how we spent many weekends. Almost 35 years ago for me. Move to Oregon in 79. We can still have desires to see the beautiful flowers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


Beautiful scenery!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rookie, I remember the first spring we lived here in Ohio--4'' of snow on the 15th of May!! We had just come from SE Virginia quite near the NC state line and not too far inland from Virginia Beach. We would have had the AC on there. What a shock!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Your bet...and families will have stories to tell.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!
> ...


Wow Gwennie - that is gorgeous. is it difficult? I would like to find the time to make one for my trout fishing son.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Very nice!!! I love the cabinets and the wall color...counter tops and the stainless steel - I'm so excited for you! It's great to have you "back".
Luv- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the painting!! Have fun at the parade.... 


Pontuf said:


> I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna,
Your walking stick is lovely.
Just checking in. Need to go back to page 2.
Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.


Those are awesome pics. He looks like he was having a great time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely spot indeed shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gwen, the dead fish hat is very good & I love the way the dog is looking at it when it is lying on the floor. Very funny!!
I'm knitting one & will put it on here when it's finished, but that could be some time as my GD has asked me to knit some clothes for GGDs new (1st) doll. As it's the first thing she's asked me to knit for her I must jump to & do some.
Hope my fish looks as good as yours.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you totally moved in now ask4j? anymore remodeling jobs or is it all done?

sam



Ask4j said:


> Thank you Sam--all is well and my "project" moved along on time thanks to my talented nephew. My kitty is still adjusting--it's like she can't believe she has this much area to explore but then retreats back under the bed for her napping but we're happy. Now to try some of your delicious recipes on my new stove!
> 
> [


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


Luke doesn't seem too sure of the washing basket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


As 4 year old I had little say in it surprisngly enough. And indeed when we returned here after a few years in London I had almost as little say. We had been talking about whether we would come back and one day David suddenly said we're going back when the school year fisnihes. And then the next day at work I was told that I had been approved to do a course I wanted to do! 
However we did really need to come back then so MAryanne could settle in to the Australian school system for 12 months before starting the two final years which are the most important. And if we hadn't come back then we may have found ourselves there for good and with family here, many with health issues we realised that we really needed to return at some point and so it really did need to be then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of worms- might have something to do withte fact that David had just been suggesting that on the 31st October we should have a diet of worms, and even found a you tube of how to prepare and cook them (well they were almosr worms). Why I'm sure you are asking. Well for those who know their history The DIet of Wurms was held on this date in 1517 I am told and so we need to celbrate it. This was the beginning of the Reformation a huge turning point in history not just for Christianity. (Well Western history which covers all of us here wherever we may actually be in the world). I assured him he was welcome to it- but that I wouldn't be joining him. And I suggested that if it was celebrating the 500 years we still about 4 1/2 years in which to decide what to do.
> ...


There is a scouting song I remember 'going down the garden to eat worms
Great big fat ones
Long thin slimy ones
Going down the Garden to eat worms!'[/quote]

I had forgotten all about a very similar one that used to sing. somthing along th elines of
Think I'll go and eat worms...
ones that wiggle and squirm

And I've just come across the one Zoe posted, very similar to the one we sang.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will go knit a bit and see what i have recorded - i'm a bit sleepy so we will see how long that lasts. it's only nine-thirty - too early to go to bed - or is it?

i would like to hear the news at eleven just to hear what the weatherman says.

sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.

I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really...directions were for dpns and Darowil helped us convert it to magic loop. I did have a few "duh" moments but when I got through them it was a snap.



Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to bed now, it's 1.40am & I'm a little tired, G'night, Sam, G'night all, have a good natter, I'll catch up tomorrow,

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam we did it using magic loop...Darowil helped us to convert it from dpns. Should give it a try.



thewren said:


> love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Things here are far from good. In NE Ireland, we've had heavy wet snow for the last 30 hours. It had brought down power lines all over. Last night for a while, all of Belfast was without power. My sister couldn't get home so she stayed with me. I live only about 3 miles from her but she is on higher ground and road conditions were poor. My main concern is the well-being of my elder daughter and her family. They live on high ground outside Lisburn and have been without electrical power since mid-day yesterday. They may not have it restored for some days and at present they are trying to dig the car out and make the journey to me but their main road is blocked by drifts. These conditions are most unusual for us and being a rural country with many winding roads, getting relief teams in is a problem for the power company. The elder of my two little grandsons has been coughing and none of them have had as much as a hot drink for almost 24 hours. I hope and pray thet they can drive to me soon as the house is warm and I have plenty of food. I'll catch up with KTP as and when I can.
> 
> By the way. Boiled egg mixed with finely chopped onion and cress is just delicious. You were right about the combination of all three.


Doesn't sound good- and when it s unusual no one os prepeared for it (and it is not feasible to be prepared for something that occurs rarely). Hope your daughter and family can get out soon. At least they have somewhere to go once they can ge tout.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Purl2diva! My heart goes out to you and sends you lots of healing energy. Haven't had kidney stone (gall stones yes) but understand they are quite painful. So sorry. Hope the meds will make you comfortable until it can be taken care of Tuesday. Will keep you in prayers.



purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> 
> Finally found all the fabulous photos of pottery, ceramics, painting on glass on last week's KTP. What great talent.
> 
> ...


Glad he went so well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oh my no fun at all I'm sure! Prayers and healing thoughts winging their way to you Purl.



purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Hope you can endure the weekend. The lithotripser, if that is what they are going to use to break up your kidney stone, is not too bad to experience. In our facility we either had the sufferer under deep sedation or under a general anesthetic while the lithotripser send the shock waves into the stone. Most people had some back discomfort, but they consistently told us that it was markedly less than they had with the kidney stone. Good thing is that you found it before it's blockage caused you kidney damage. Prayers for a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


Awesome , just beautiful relaxed me just looking  thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Oh my no fun at all I'm sure! Prayers and healing thoughts winging their way to you Purl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you. Tuesday my seem far but I pray peace and healing while you Waite. Just know that we are with you you are not alone. Just rest in that, while you my not be able to pray, we can and will.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Love the KTP family!! all your pics, the families we all have and are so proud of, the knitting and craftartwork all shown and done with pride. We are all there for each other. Darowil, when I saw this picture it really reminded me of you and Maryanne and the "family" the KTP has made of us all. Hearts all knit together, bunny love!!! Zoe 
Now I am off back into bed with my three day migraine, and hopes for a better tomorrow!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry Angel Food Trifle

(1) store-bought angel food cake
24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
24 oz. or 3 cups vanilla pudding (We used 6+ small individual cups this time)
16 oz. container of whipped cream, slightly less than the whole container
Fresh strawberries for garnish
Tear angel food cake into medium pieces. Begin layering cake, strawberries, pudding and whip cream in a large clear glass bowl.Continue irregular layers, filling the bowl. Top entire dessert with a solid layer of whip cream. Slice a few fresh strawberries for garnish Refrigerate overnight or at least 4 hours before serving. To me it tastes like all the flavors of strawberry shortcake in one big yummy bite! I think it would be GREAT to add blueberries to this mix too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


That is a nice gift for sure. You deserve it, glad you are doing well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. I got to take a few photos of grandson in costume as long as I didn't use flash. Tried to only take a few so that even raising the camera didn't disturb anyone. Here are two. I can't say what musical this is in with the photo so just know it was fun and I am soooo proud of him.
> ...


Great photos.. i reckon he is a natural actor. :thumbup:


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


Thank you 5 for the recipe, that looks soooo good, I don't know if it would go in the fridge for four hours, let alone over night (ha-ha) I'm sure there would be midnight snackers at my house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Yes I have spent a long time with only a mcrowve to ccok in- amazing what you can do, but most things are better on a stove or in an oven.
The new kitchen looks so bright and much rommier than the old, even if it takes up the same space.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh, Sam, use magic loop. It works. Now I will say that I did switch to DPNs toward the end. But it isn't difficult and if I can do it, so can you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Great job.! It seems ages sine i have done any knitting. Its been too hot and a bit hectic. One day soon i will hunt out my lace coathanger pattern and get on with them and finish the ruffle scarf for my friend.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Love the dead fish hat Gwen, I have the pattern somewhere, and lots of fishing people in the family, all but me, when they go fishing, I knit. Have to make some of those for them. I have been following some of the posts of that workshop, and it sounds like you are all having a lot of fun. Great job.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love to go to children's plays! They are always so cute. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Ooh Gwen, that looks great, can't wait to get mine finished, I was determined to get it done today but keep stopping to do cleaning of some sort. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i have now caught up reading all those pages. Am still trying to work out the best way to read and answer as i go along. Anyway love the photos and recipes. Pretty good weather here today about 24c but fairly windy, we have a couple of hot ones coming up this week again though. I have my son and his girlfriend coming later on and staying for dinner which will be great to catch up. I only get to see him every few weeks as they live in Melbourne and are always very busy with work, uni and social life. Then next week is Easter so i should have them here for a day or so as well. Yay. Catch you all later.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Gwenie that looks fantastic! I am a bit behind you lol. I just started the decreases. I am hoping to finish tomorrow.

Gigi


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


now I see why DH had to make a trip to WalMart....lol just for the two crosses???? :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


Oooh yum, that one's a keeper for sure. :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


now I see why DH had to make a trip to WalMart....lol just for the two crosses???? :-( your little dog seems to be disgusted ....just kidding...you know its just a dead fish :|

had an interruption and when I came back wondered where my in process post went......found it above lol :!: :!:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok ...here is my picture. Cropped and cut it from a picture with my two sisters. About three years ago ...last time we were together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


i was at High School, in Rotorua- where the Geysers are, towards the middle of the North Island. There were very few commercial flights so I used to pretend to be Amy Johnson (?sp)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Nor did I have any say in the decision at nine! You have to do as your parents say!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on the kidney stones purl2diva - had a round of that two years ago - not fun - don't need to do it again. try motrin before your pain pills - it won't make you drowsy. i didn't get mine blasted - took a week to pass - a very long week - and i was in seattle to boot.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Saturday night where I am, although almost midnight. Went to a LYS in Houston, bought a couple balls of cotton (Brilla) on clearance, a new Knitters Pride crochet hook, KP cable needles and two phd of knitters marking pins. Then went and did my laundry and ate at a Vietnamese restaurant. Worked on my Wingspan shawl. Finally finished one ball and started on the second one. Made a crocheted chick with my new hook. Need to pull out some orange yarn to make two carrots for my bunnies. Soon as I complete them, I will post a pic.
--beautiful new kitchen. Really lightens up the room. Wonderful job!
--the canadian pics are stunning. I traveled some in Ontario, once to Regina and Montreal. Would love to take the train up there.
--hope the kidney stone breaks up easily. Too bad you have to wait till Tuesday. Healing wishes your way. 
--anyone else who is feeling ill, please know that you are in my thoughts with wishes going out to you.
--weather extremes are becoming the norm, I am afraid. Please be careful and safe. Glad to hear family are together.
Didn't put names as the memory isn't so good and you know who I am talking about anyway.
Bedtime soon so will close. Take care everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love strawberries - will have to try this while they are in season.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ezenby - great avatar - i love being able to put a face to a name - thanks for posting it again.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


The Iris are beautiful...when we liven in California I had a bed of lovely blue Iris. They don't do well in Hawaii...but I other things that grow wild...White Ginger is beautiful. I cut some and brought it into the house...the fragrance was so strong I couldn't keep it inside. I now just admire them when they are in bloom.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.

I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do. 
Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sorlenna, those sticks look great, I love the lizards too. Julie, that plant just keeps getting better! Puplover, great cowl and great to see you. Ezenby, you changed your avatar so quickly I missed the pic of you!  NanaCaren, you have some future heartbreakers there! DS seems to like taking pics of Luke in odd places, this is the latest - in the washing basket!


I can't even imagine living in the snow...Love the picture of Luke.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


YUM!!! Just finished dinner and am ready for something sweet. :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I can take care of giving you the recipe for the brownies (which I got off the internet),


That sounds delicious, copied it. Wondering if I can convince myslef that Easter is a good excuse to eat them. Theoretically I'm tryin gto lose weight, but not doing it it in opractice- but at least I'm not putting it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> if you want water to boil, ...it helps to turn on the flame.


or switch on hte switch- strange isn't it that some active power source seems to be required. 
Might go down and switch on a switch for a (decaf) coffee as sleeping tonight would be a good idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


While I don't seem to have commented I remeber seeing them last year- how fortunate you are to live so near such a beautiful place- other photos of yours show that the whole area arounf you is delightful to look (maybe not always to live in).


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Ouch...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, the recipes look so delicious! I love guacamole and the pancakes look like winners too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam do my magic loop workshop and then you can do it. Actually you can learn the magic loop with this. I know you have plenty of spare knitting time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy your painted glassware is so pretty! You are really talented!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i will go knit a bit and see what i have recorded - i'm a bit sleepy so we will see how long that lasts. it's only nine-thirty - too early to go to bed - or is it?
> 
> i would like to hear the news at eleven just to hear what the weatherman says.
> 
> sam


Maybe it just what you need to do- get you back into a better sleeping patttern. Sometimes I think I ignore the sleepyness and then get over it and end up for hours. Other times I just don't get sleepy and so stay up for hours. But not everynight like you. Rarely even two in a row.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Make sure your knitting is mindless or who knows what you will find you have done! Kidney stones can be excruciating, some of the worst pain- not from personnal experience I am glad to say. Hope it doesn't get worse and that for now the meds keep it under control


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna, I love the word "brupper"! It's perfect.
You have so many wonderful projects going on. We all would love to see a picture of your new walking stick.

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, knitting the sunflower shawl, crocheting on the poncho, and started another pair of mitts last night...that doesn't include the projects in the basket waiting, either...I may not be the queen of WIPs, but I think I could qualify as a princess! :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen. Your pictures are lovely. Such pretty daffodils and irises. Neat looking gourds. And your kitties are so cute!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> 
> Here are pictures of the gourds I have to maybe decorate. Very long and twisty most of them. Also slipping in pictures of some of my irises blooming. Still waiting on the yellow ones and the lavendar w/dark purple middles to bloom. Have seen lots of forsythia blooming but our's hasn't yet. Lastly, pictures of two more of the cats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you Zoe, just as I was posting my last post I was thinking that hadn't heard much from you- and had thought I would look when you last posted after fisnishing the KTP.
Hope you migraine is better soon- the horrid thing withthem is that while controlling ht eheadache helsp it is how you feel with as well that is so debilitating. Three days is just too long isn't it. Hope it doesn't return soon either.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy such a cute picture of your dear son and what great news! Such a sweet idea to replace Bear, your DS will so appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora how exciting your dear grandson is in a musical at 10 years old! This is going to be adorable and a very special event I know.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes welcome FranVan!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> FranVan I don't remember meeting you and welcoming you. If you are new than a HUGE welcome to the KTP. Would love to see some of your projects. As you can tell we share a LOT of things here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ann bar said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> ...


I guess you would be even less likely to get snow than we would- it does get cold enough to get a very small fall every few years on the highest 'peak' near Adelaide


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess it's my turn to be the last one at the tea party...I've been trying to figure out a pattern for a fellow KPer...I thought I had it figured out----then found out I didn't so I had to keep at it. Did figure it out.... Not surprising if a kfb at the end of a repeat is left off the pattern, you end up way off on the number of stitches you're supposed to have at the end of the row!!!

Now that's all set - I'm off to bed. Will be having breakfast with DH and DH's twin and his wife tomorrow a.m. so not much time to get some shut eye.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ann bar - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will come back again real soon. there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



ann bar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great recipes Sam. Will definitely try those pancakes. I love breakfast for supper. Shoot, I love breakfast!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - i can almost smell it from here.

sam



ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - how are you feeling - sending you extra healing energy to help get you back totally in the pink.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam, the recipes look so delicious! I love guacamole and the pancakes look like winners too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - how did i miss that you were under the weather with a migraine - sending you mountains of healing energy - stay warm and rest. we want you in the pink.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i sit - all alone - everyone has left me - i see darowil is still online but i bet she is sleeping or knitting. that is alright - i need to go to bed.

no snow yet - i missed the news tonight - i was in the middle of "the good wife" episodes i had dvr'd. had three to watch - i do love that show.

healing energy to all that need it.

what kind of bread for breakfast myfanwy - although i think i am too late for that.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here i sit - all alone - everyone has left me - i see darowil is still online but i bet she is sleeping or knitting. that is alright - i need to go to bed.
> 
> sam


eating (its only 7pm here so far too early for bed).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker,
"In another life, I flew a Piper Cub, and earned my lessons cleaning and doing general maintenance on a Morane Saunier Rallye NZ CCS (charlie charlie sierra), Only ever afforded 26 hours 6 of which were solo. (did my first solo on my 16th birthday), but then we got into oil crises, and I went to Uni and became an impoverished student. Unfortunately I no longer have my log book.
The first solo was on the basis of 4 hours training- but it also mean't there was a generation of girls rather scared of my achievement. Hope the weather is improving- snow for Easter is not a good look!"

That's really impressive! My DH has been flying a Seneca for about 15 years now, I love being up in the air but have no real desire to actually fly the thing. It always amazes me to be up above the ground looking down even if its only at the clouds. Also good to be able to say that just because we love knitting it doesn't mean we don't have interesting lives!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam the dead fish hat was the first thing I learned to knit with magic loop, just over a year ago,so it took me a wee while but I enjoyed doing it and AmyLee loved it....and called him " Herbert the Halibut" we went with the live fish, he didnt look right dead lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Just checking through all the posts and saw your reports of snow and power cuts in NI. I hope you and all the family have managed to have a comfortable nights sleep and that you are keeping warm. Not bad here today, no snow, just horrible cold damp fog. I'll just pamper DD who managed to get home before the snow closed the East Midlands airport (DH fetched her by car then flew from Cambridge area). She has approved of both sweaters I had been working on for her. I'll try to get pictures when she finally emerges from bed. Meanwhile I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


Orchids do well here too- I knew someone who had them on the trees in her 'bush' garden- I have my first one, gifted from my nextdoor neighbour, in front. The one you have photographed is most impressive!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Sorry to hear of your tribulations, and am thinking of you. Be gentle on yourself, and try not to worry. Best wishes for Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> here i sit - all alone - everyone has left me - i see darowil is still online but i bet she is sleeping or knitting. that is alright - i need to go to bed.
> 
> no snow yet - i missed the news tonight - i was in the middle of "the good wife" episodes i had dvr'd. had three to watch - i do love that show.
> 
> ...


It will be my usual pumpernickel, Sam- bit early to start it! it is just past 10 pm, Sunday. Looks like it is me and darowil- but she will be elsewhere on the KP I suspect!
Oh no, I see TNS in online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker,
> "In another life, I flew a Piper Cub, and earned my lessons cleaning and doing general maintenance on a Morane Saunier Rallye NZ CCS (charlie charlie sierra), Only ever afforded 26 hours 6 of which were solo. (did my first solo on my 16th birthday), but then we got into oil crises, and I went to Uni and became an impoverished student. Unfortunately I no longer have my log book.
> The first solo was on the basis of 4 hours training- but it also mean't there was a generation of girls rather scared of my achievement. Hope the weather is improving- snow for Easter is not a good look!"
> 
> That's really impressive! My DH has been flying a Seneca for about 15 years now, I love being up in the air but have no real desire to actually fly the thing. It always amazes me to be up above the ground looking down even if its only at the clouds. Also good to be able to say that just because we love knitting it doesn't mean we don't have interesting lives!!


I guess you mentioned that to DH, so many thanks for the compliment! at 15/ 16 you just sort of take it for granted. 
I never got to the point of twin-engined craft, but prefer the idea of a 'spare'. Had no inclination to learn to glide- people used to ask. I retain an interest in meteorology, and enjoy knowing the radio telephone alphabet- (although that is bound to be a very outmoded term by now!)
The world is quite different from the heights you fly in small aircraft, unlike the commercial flights, although I always enjoy the flight down to Christchurch in the South Island- especially when you can see the mountains!
Fale was always very impressed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


Did you crochet the eyes? I am thinking more of a 'live' fish for one of my brothers, i am waiting to get some more yarn- unlike so many I don't have a large stash! I want to check out the right colours- might aim for a snapper.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


yes Julie I did.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnes has gone offline! so it is just me again and at 10-45 pm probably time to head back to bed. The temperature is still 22C - the South Island is getting rain- but not us, and another High is heading our way- they think Easter may be warm and dry- often it is bad weather- no such luck I am thinking- tomorrow morning I must cut the grass!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm here just finished looking at the daily digest.
And following the cricket in India- we are about to lose the fouth and final test managing a very unimpressive 4-0 in the series.
Next weekend our local footy begins so I will be there most weekends. Out first game is Thursday night. Looking forward to going again. (and we have just lost the cricket).
And now to do something radical- knitting (well after I do my prepartion for the Bible study which I almost forgot.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Herbert the Halibut is a very happy fish, you can tell by his smile in the photo. Brilliant, lovely eyes & the perfect yarn,thanks for showing us.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Ok ...here is my picture. Cropped and cut it from a picture with my two sisters. About three years ago ...last time we were together.


I love your avatar - what an attractive lady! It is nice to see faces -


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want the basket and the baby that is inside. lol he gets more precious everytime i see him.
> 
> is that a pond in front of the bench? is just looks a little different than the snowy part.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Such a pretty picture, Ezenby. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thought i would take time to post here, before i get ready for church. this weather yuk.i have my big easter eggs in my yard like i do every yr and i thought it funny that you could barely see them for the snow we had, its all melted away now. thank goodness it never stayed on the roads or sidewalks. 
after church i will go check on sister, didn't go yesterday, figured she had plenty company. last i heard from neice the amonia level was back on the rise again, like i said this is gonna be the on going problem.
this month has passed so quickly, i just realized mon nite is our womens get together at church, we usually bring finger foods and i am gonna fix a fruit salad i found on line somewhere, sounds easy and interesting.

Fruit salad
1- 29 oz. can sliced peaches, undrained
1-20 oz can pinapple chunks, undrained
1-3 1/8 oz box dry vanilla instant pudding mix
1- lb strawberries, stemmed an quartered
1- banana, sliced
1/2 pt. blue berries
1 bunch red grapes, sliced
in a large bowl, combine peaches, pinapple and vanilla pudding mix, (this includes the juices from cans) mix well, until pudding is dissolved. Stir in strawberries, banana, blue berries, grapes & chill


i have everything except blue berries (i am gonna buy frozen ones i think) and red grapes. sounds easy and just my kind of cookin.
time to hit the shower, it sure is gloomy and foggy out this morning. looks like a sherlock holmes movie set...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ann bar said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all from a very snowy Largs. I know Zoe and a few others would laugh at our 3 inches of snow, but we really don't often see this much! Even more peculiar because it seems to be so localised.
> ...


That is why you see so many of us Canadians visiting you in beautiful Hawaii. We learn to live with it and actually I doubt I would move anywhere else. The world is an amazing place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


I think I remember you posting these, but it was lovely to look at them again - such stunning scenery!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwennie - fabulous hat!
Ezenby - thank you for the photo, so nice to 'see' who we're talking to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Luke doesn't seem too sure of the washing basket.


Can you blame him? He's probably wondering if his dad's going to put the lid on next!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Sorry to hear this. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Love the KTP family!! all your pics, the families we all have and are so proud of, the knitting and craftartwork all shown and done with pride. We are all there for each other. Darowil, when I saw this picture it really reminded me of you and Maryanne and the "family" the KTP has made of us all. Hearts all knit together, bunny love!!! Zoe
> Now I am off back into bed with my three day migraine, and hopes for a better tomorrow!!


Healing wishes for that migraine to shift soon, Zoe. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Gwen, the dead fish hat is very good & I love the way the dog is looking at it when it is lying on the floor. Very funny!!
> I'm knitting one & will put it on here when it's finished, but that could be some time as my GD has asked me to knit some clothes for GGDs new (1st) doll. As it's the first thing she's asked me to knit for her I must jump to & do some.
> Hope my fish looks as good as yours.
> 
> Tessa


Do post pictures of the doll clothes as well as the hat. It is nice when family asks you to knit for them. Not often my girls ask, mostly the grandsons. Blake picked out a list of napkin rings for me to make into wristbands. I think he gives them to his friends at school.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i will go knit a bit and see what i have recorded - i'm a bit sleepy so we will see how long that lasts. it's only nine-thirty - too early to go to bed - or is it?
> 
> i would like to hear the news at eleven just to hear what the weatherman says.
> 
> sam


It is never too early to go to bed when one is tired.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> what does one do with flax seeds?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Heck if I know, LOL.. .he bought a bag and said he puts it in breads and in a granola mixture he makes up. He says it has been shown to help in many ways, heart, diabetes, cancer and such. I think he is going to make me some granola before he leaves today, he found everything he needed in my pantry. Guess I'll have to venture out to find more local honey, he grabbed on jar to take home and said the partial would be enough for his granola. (I have another jar hidden, I know he loves honey  )


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow the orchid is beautiful. My mum had a collection of orchids, she loved them and they grew and flowered well for her, when she died 2 years ago my 3 sisters and I divided them among us. I only took 1 because I suspected it mite not do well for me and was proved right. It flowered the first year because it already had a flowering shoot that mum had clipped to the support but after that it went slowly down hill, losing leaves and what was left looking grainy and a funny color. My youngest sisters husband does well with orchids and I took it to him, not only did it recover but is in full flower again. My sister says I have to take it back but I am not too keen to as I just don't want it to die while in my care. All of the others continue to thrive it was just mine that did not do well. Its strange cos mum always envied my ability to grow african violets when she couldn't, she often bought them but I always inherited them before they completely died lol. lyn x



ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Love it Gwen!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Oh ouch!!!! I've never had to deal with those but my mom had them several times. Keeping you in prayers my friend..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


I'll skip the meal, just bring me a BIG bowl of this please, :mrgreen: 
Seriously now, I do love this and have copied, mom will be in heaven when I serve her this for sure!! Does it keep well or should I cut the recipe in half???


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker,
> "In another life, I flew a Piper Cub, and earned my lessons cleaning and doing general maintenance on a Morane Saunier Rallye NZ CCS (charlie charlie sierra), Only ever afforded 26 hours 6 of which were solo. (did my first solo on my 16th birthday), but then we got into oil crises, and I went to Uni and became an impoverished student. Unfortunately I no longer have my log book.
> The first solo was on the basis of 4 hours training- but it also mean't there was a generation of girls rather scared of my achievement. Hope the weather is improving- snow for Easter is not a good look!"
> 
> That's really impressive! My DH has been flying a Seneca for about 15 years now, I love being up in the air but have no real desire to actually fly the thing. It always amazes me to be up above the ground looking down even if its only at the clouds. Also good to be able to say that just because we love knitting it doesn't mean we don't have interesting lives!!


The most interesting people I know knit/crochet as a way of relaxing and unwinding after a stressful day at work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


I love the color you used. He sure doesn't look like he should be dead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.


Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you and happy thoughts. It is hard at times. It has been just over 4 years since my niece passed, there are still times I go to call her to see how she is.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5, I hope that migraine is better this morning.. not sure how I missed the posts, but always have you in prayers sweet lady!
The house is finally awake, we had a huge storm blow through around 4 this morning, so everyone has been trying to "catch up" on missed sleep. Plus around 1 am we had an idiot out riding a very loud motorcycle up and down our road, he made all kinds of noise for about 30 minutes, I'm guessing my neighbor the sheriff went out and stopped this as he quickly left after I heard voices raised in anger. 
I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day, Palm Sunday, we won't make it to church today as the weather has my arthritis in a major fit. Mom requested a pain pill and I seconded that request! Daniel is going to wait for awhile to leave, give the storm time to pass through his area of SC. Hope to have a few hour break between the fronts that are headed our way. 
Stay safe, stay warm/cool and dry. Know that we are keeping you surrounded with Love, Hugs and Prayers..
Marianne


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


Love the Fish hat. I made one a year ago for a friends birthday. Fun knitting it. Did it on four needles though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> five - how did i miss that you were under the weather with a migraine - sending you mountains of healing energy - stay warm and rest. we want you in the pink.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam and Darowil. My migraine is not as severe today but it is still there. The worst migraine I went through lasted 2 1/2 weeks and then the "fallout" from that was another 2 weeks. Oh well, such is life. :shock: Sometimes you just hang on till the better tomorrow arrives. :thumbup: It really helps the spirits to read the KTP and see the lovely things being made, and of course the kids!!!! 
Sam, I am glad Heidi is feeling better. Just something you will need to discuss with Hickory and that is the topic of yarn bombing! Would she prefer to be bombed or does she want one of the cats to have that honor? Perhaps Survivor kitty?? I would love to be able to come but I am thinking that I am not up for that. Oh well, I shall be reading all your posts! hugs everyone, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> ...


I am not thinking it is going to be around to keep for very long! Especially if your boys are dropping in to see you!!! I would guess you can half the recipe and use a smaller bowl and whatever fruit you want. I make the angel food cake from a box -- I like the rainbow angel food cake mix as it is so pretty! 
:thumbdown: I am not impressed with your arthritis but stuff happens. Prayers for you! gentle hugs and hello to your boys, C, and your Mom. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful avatar Ezenby! Great to be able to put a face to a name too!


Ezenby said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm I had been wondering why we hadn't heard from you. So sorry about the migraine. Hope you are feeling some relief now. I rarely get them myself now but used to inhale peppermint essential oil to help mine. Thank goodness never had to use prescription meds.

Love the trifle recipe. It is exactly how my aunt used to make her's. It is sooooo delicious.


5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch. 


Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.&#9829;&#9734;

2 crescent roll tubes
1 LB ground beef (or ground turkey)
1 packet of taco seasoning
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
Shredded lettuce
1 or 2 diced tomatoes depending on size
1/2 small can sliced olives if desired
Sour cream optional
sliced avacado optional

Lay out the two tubes of crescent pastry, thick sides in. Use some of the left over crescent rolls to to make the center a bit thicker. 
Brown beef and add taco seasoning. 
Lay beef in a circle inside of the laid out crescent rolls
Add cheese to the top
Pull over crescent rolls and tuck in under meat and cheese. 
Add cheese, lettuce, tomato, black olives, sour cream or whatever you desire for your tacos, in the middle. 

Follow cook time on the pack of crescent rolls, and once it's done, you're good to go!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.



ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome! Love the yarn combinations. Have got to get the tail down right for my next one.



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I did Herbert using magic loop


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awesome! Love the yarn combinations. Have got to get the tail down right for my next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwen the tail on Herbert took at least 3 attempts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren that sounds and looks scrumtious. I've seen so many crescent roll recipes lately. This one tops them all.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It really is good. I first had this at a Pampered Chef party many years ago. A Favorite of the grandchildren too.



Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren that sounds and looks scrumtious. I've seen so many crescent roll recipes lately. This one tops them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow the orchid is beautiful. My mum had a collection of orchids, she loved them and they grew and flowered well for her, when she died 2 years ago my 3 sisters and I divided them among us. I only took 1 because I suspected it mite not do well for me and was proved right. It flowered the first year because it already had a flowering shoot that mum had clipped to the support but after that it went slowly down hill, losing leaves and what was left looking grainy and a funny color. My youngest sisters husband does well with orchids and I took it to him, not only did it recover but is in full flower again. My sister says I have to take it back but I am not too keen to as I just don't want it to die while in my care. All of the others continue to thrive it was just mine that did not do well. Its strange cos mum always envied my ability to grow african violets when she couldn't, she often bought them but I always inherited them before they completely died lol. lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are lucky, Lyn, that many orchids will naturalise outside- many house plants in this house succumb to some sort of wilt- I have lost cyclamen, dahlia- not tried african violets because I am so clever at killing them!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. I hope all are doing well and enjoying the day. 5, I hope the migraine gets better. I have only had bad headaches, so I cannot imagine what a migraine must feel like. Take care.

I am almost done with my fish had. I followed the directions for the tail, but mine did not turn out the way the pictures are. But, it is ok so I will not frog it. I'll post when it is finished.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some wild orchids that grow here...they were brought in many years ago to feed the cattle on the big island. The ones I have tied to the palms I either purchased or were given as gifts. 
The next picture is one we rescued after a function we went to...they were going to toss it. It was root bound. I separated into 4 plants and used fishing line and some cloth like fiber from the palm tree and tied them to the tree. Mother nature does the rest.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some wild orchids that grow here...they were brought in many years ago to feed the cattle on the big island. The ones I have tied to the palms I either purchased or were given as gifts. 
The next picture is one we rescued after a function we went to...they were going to toss it. It was root bound. I separated into 4 plants and used fishing line and some cloth like fiber from the palm tree and tied them to the tree. Mother nature does the rest.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> 
> I spent six hours in the ER today. Woke up with extreme pain in lower right abdomen--thought for sure it was appendicitis, Turned out to be a large kidney stone--too large to pass on its own. I see the urologist on Monday and then have an appointment on Tuesday to have it broken up which I understand is no fun. Have numerous meds to take over the next few days. I hope I can knit to get my mind off things but meds are pretty powerful.


Prayers and good thoughts going out your way. DD had lithotripsy a few years back. She was out cold for the procedure and recovered in just a few days. What pain she had was healing pain with an end in sight and was controlled by pain meds the prescribed for her. By weeks end she was a new girl.

Check with the doctor before taking any over the counter pain meds. DD had taken ibuprofen (the ingredient in Motrin, Advil, etc) and as it can cause excessive bleeding, the urologist had to postpone her procedure. Dr. said that aspirin and naproxen (Alleve) were a no-no as well.

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ann bar said:


> There are some wild orchids that grow here...they were brought in many years ago to feed the cattle on the big island. The ones I have tied to the palms I either purchased or were given as gifts.
> The next picture is one we rescued after a function we went to...they were going to toss it. It was root bound. I separated into 4 plants and used fishing line and some cloth like fiber from the palm tree and tied them to the tree. Mother nature does the rest.
> 
> Those orchids are neat looking. My ex DIL loves orchards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> ...


very interesting to see your photos- that palm is magnificent- curious to know what sort of temperatures you have in winter/spring. We are now autumn it is 19C and I had to put on my slippers, but day time temperatures are down to around 23- 24C (73 -74F)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sounds as if you have a budding actor on your hands there Angora!!! This is awesome!! I had stage fright just the one time, I managed to drop the pitch pipe in front of an audience full of my hometown friends and family, the other members of the quartet just kept singing and when time for the next song, I just shrugged my shoulders bent over and picked it up. Luckily we were in slack type costumes so was not terribly ungraceful a feat, LOL. After that experience I lost all my fears, I recovered gracefully so I knew I could handle most anything that happened. Oh and once on competition stage, again in a quartet, we had a hand movement that reached out luckily it did because my earring popped off at that precise moment. I palmed it into my pitch pipe pocket and kept on singing :thumbup:


Marianne, you made me laugh as things happened to some of the performers and they kept right on going and didn't even bat an eye. Last night the first thing happened to Danny and part of a prop fell apart and he didn't even change his expression one bit but kept on singing. So proud of him and the total cast.

I am just amazed at how much you have done and accomplished Marianne. Talk about someone who has overcome. You set the example for us that it is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who commented about my grandson's musical and the photos. I can't imagine how tired he is but I could see it in his face and especially his eyes last night, but whenever I took a photo of him with another cast member his eyes would light up, alas a little droopy. When we had to be there for a 7pm performance he & his mother would be there by 3pm. Three performances. I know I am exhausted and am not planning on getting dressed today unless I go to the library for videos or grocery store.

Wow pftofValerie...Northern Ireland is sure getting the weather. So glad family is ok but no fun to be without heat or hot water or electricity for light and cooking. Been there and done that during big storms here and once for 2 wks. It is also so dangerous with the electrical wires down. I know you will be glad to have some spring/summer weather soon. Especially hard with children. Hope things are getting better now but I know getting things restored takes time.

Thanks for the link for the icord cowl but I guess I need my glasses. I searched March and February and didn't see it. I'll find the glasses and look again. Oh for those younger eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the first time we went to california - 1951 - in a brand new white 51 ford coupe - three speed with overdrive - we took route 66. i thought it was a great trip - we saw a lot
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. Swear I saw either Big Foot or a grizzly sitting on the side of the side road to a camping ground rocking back and forth. I stopped the car, crazy me, to see if I could see better and then got too scared and took off. Probably a grizzly. Then we found the campground and it was so strange with huge potholes all over and still dark. Started to feel like I was in a horror movie, so left the campground and drove all night. Probably a wise choice. I still feel strange when I remember that night of the trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken artichokes and pasta sounds yummy! What time is supper?
> ...


Used to grow Artichokes- I loved them- have never got them established here- probably because Rufus likes to lie where ever I have been gardening![/quote]

They are so tasty and I love having the flowers too. Just beautiful. Not sure I could grow them to fruition here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what does one do with flax seeds?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I put them in the blender from time to time and can use them over cereal, salads, or put in my green smoothies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> The show must go on!! I learned that in ballet when I drew a blank and forgot my steps and had to make up some till I remembered the routine.


That was marvelous that you did that. A real pro at a young age. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> So nice to spend my Saturday morning at the Tea party with you all. Thank you Sam for the recipes, they sound delicious, I learn so much from all of you and love all the family things that are happening, some worry me like all the bad weather and some people's health but most of the time things get better. Think all our prayers are working. I hope everyone stays safe and warm. Great pictures everybody, love the flowers and all the children and the new kitchen. Love all the planing going on for Sam's place in the summer, so wish I could come. I hope there will be lots of pictures and other postings, can't wait. I'm off to my knitting group in a while, will work on my afghan, slow going, I had to tink a few times to get the increase right but finally got it spread out and I'm doing the pattern. I'll post pictures when I'll get a little further along.


Can't wait to see the photos. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Nummy!!



5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


They are so tasty and I love having the flowers too. Just beautiful. Not sure I could grow them to fruition here.[/quote]

they survived frost in Christchurch- but of course that is NOTHING compared with what you experience!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


Aren't you just the BEST!!! Hiding about 150 eggs. Wow. Rather amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> ...


LOL You got that Right :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> if you want water to boil, ...it helps to turn on the flame.


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

  And if you want the stove timer to ring it helps to turn on start.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.


Chin up, Patches, we've got your back. These days are never easy, but as you said, you will make it through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> About a year ago Pat and I went up to Banff for lunch which is a 90 minute drive from our home. It relaxed me so much and gave me so much pleasure that I posted a thread. I didn't know any of you and I see after going there today that quite a few of my friends posted there, long before i knew you and other KP members. If you have a few minutes, please join me where Pat and I had lunch on beautiful spring day. Shirley
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


I think that is when I first noticed your posts Designer. Such beauty and if anyone goes to that link there are more photos further on in the post. The power and beauty is amazing. Just love those photos and never forgot them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA...the dead fish hat is now finished. It was so much fun to knit too!


Wow, that was some fast knitting Gwenie :thumbup: :thumbup: Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks so much for posting. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby...So nice to see your photo on your avatar. Just beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


Must try this, it sounds really good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Wow!!! What an amazing transformation. Absolutely wonderful and I know you will enjoy your new kitchen sooooo much.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > if you want water to boil, ...it helps to turn on the flame.
> ...


After you have preheated the oven and set the timer, you have to put the food into the oven.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> ...


Beautiful flowers! Your garden is so different from ours, although we have a tree in one corner too, but it's an apple tree. It's probably the same age as the house, about 74 years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


my usual one is having the timer all set- and forgetting to start it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


 a reminder of warmer days! lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


What a lovely garden. Oh to have that weather would be like heaven right about now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I do that quite often lately, Guess my mind is not up to par.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


it has been a bit tough lately for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have odd bits of leather for the hand grip at least- we have brown and green gecko lizards that you would be entranced by as well as our pre-historic Tuatara- normally only seen in reptile houses now!


Oops, forgot to comment on this part! I have seen the tuatara in photos and would love to see one in person.



AZ Sticks said:


> We always thought of you as a princess Sorlenna! I can hardly wait to see the knit sunflower.


Ha! If I were supposed to be a princess, I think my handlers would have a great deal of trouble with me. 



thewren said:


> when one works with a plan - things are always done - nothing is forgotten or left to chance. it's when we do things on the spur of the moment that things can go arwy. plan ahead and you won't have to redo.
> 
> sam


I completely agree! I need all the information I can get so I can know what's ahead as best I can.

The workshop went well--did not get any pictures, as I was busy--and I am still tired! I'll catch up as I can here today, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it has been a bit tough lately for you!


I will get my mojo back once the snow is gone. I will have my gardens so I can play in the dirt again. Large pots of dirt just aren't the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > it has been a bit tough lately for you!
> ...


Nothing like a good bit of dirt to play in!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


..........you been spying on me? :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I know it is my favorite thing to do when life gets the best of me and I feel empty. Recharges me and puts things back in order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I find also a sink full of soapy water, and hand washing the dishes, good value!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


NO I did that last week. I got a casserole ready. turned the oven on and set the timer to shut off so it would be ready when i got home. What a surprise when the house was warm but there was no yummy smell. Needless to say we ate grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker, I have plenty of those at the moment. Wish you were closer I could use the help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


If I were close by, I would happily drop in!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I will wash the dishes and then put them into the dish washer for the teens to put away. They think I'm a little foolish for doing this, helps think things out. My Mum always told us washing dishes washes away the bad that happened during the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, those canes are just fabulous with the lizards on the wall too. Art just flows out of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And sometimes, I just make a big mess. Heh.

The notebook cover would work for my baking book--the cover fell off long ago and I punched holes in the pages and put them in a binder. Hmm...must think--and I also need to make a cover/bag for a laptop. Will the list ever stop growing? (Actually, I am sure it won't, and that's not a bad thing!)

I hope the power is restored for those who were without and the weather settles down. We don't have any wind right now, but it will come back tonight. Yesterday, a friend drove back from Santa Fe and said in a couple of places it was a "brown out" (zero visibility from blowing dust). That's spring here...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Too funny as when I read the recipe to Daniel he told me I had to wait till he came to visit again to make this. He took home all the leftovers from last nights meal (and there was quite a bit) plus the homemade biscuits from yesterday and this morning. I had made a chocolate cake from a mix, I think it is called Decadent Chocolate, plus icing of course, well that went home also. Plus an apple pie that I had made just for that purpose :thumbup: Too funny also was this morning, he kept reminding me yesterday that he would not be here for Easter morning.. when he woke this morning there was his "Easter" basket waiting for him. He was thrilled as he really didn't think he would get one this year. It had a few candy items but mainly small kitchen gadgets and a few game things for his cubical at work. Trash can basketball goal and a desk type pool table. He got a kick out of those said his boss will love playing with them when she comes to visit. 
Shaking my head, I do get off topic so badly.. apologies once again. :-( :roll: 
I am glad your migraine is better, mom suffered with those for years but a neck surgery for something else stopped them!!
Hugs my friend, stay warm!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


Oh Nana, I will have to make this soon!!! It looks so yummy!! I'll send the recipe to Daniel as we were just discussing things to make with taco seasonings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


We love your style Marianne! digress all you like!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Odd I am the same way, I pulled into a place on one trip, was just going to pop up a small tent and rest for the night.. the grounds were open but I saw no cars or tents.. thought maybe they were in the trees or something. I got the tent opened and was starting to put the pins in so it wouldn't move.. I got a creepy feeling and heard like boots crunching on gravel. Pure spooky, I grabbed the tent threw it still opened into the back of the truck and I took out of there. I pulled over on the side of the highway and put it away, found a motel for the rest of the night. Read the next morning about a couple being taken at gun point from that camp ground.. they found them okay but their vehicle was stolen by the guy. Sooooo glad I ran when I did!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this morning's sunrise


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.
> ...


YES!!!!! You understand


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren that sounds and looks scrumtious. I've seen so many crescent roll recipes lately. This one tops them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will have it one day this week, :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fish hats, new kitchens, and orchids! Gosh, I miss a lot just being gone one day. LOL

Healing thoughts to all still needing them--Zoe, have been there with the migraines and hope you are better by the minute. 

My shoulder is out of whack today; I'm not sure if I did something to it yesterday or slept wrong. It happens from time to time, so I'll just have to put up with it until it sorts itself out.

I am not sure what I'll work on today, as several things could use my attention. I've done the vacuuming, at least!

May everyone's day go well and hugs to all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's sunrise


Spectacular. A very lovely sunrise, thanks for sharing.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Your mind is probably full of knitting patterns, no room for simple household things. Ever made coffee without coffee grounds ? I have, makes for a very weak cup of coffee.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunday afternoon 60 degrees and breezy - I hope that you in the path of the snow storm are safe and warm and those across the pond are digging out. What crazy weather - I have 15 pages to catch up on in between laundry and a few chores that need to be done. I will check back in after I catch up - AZ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's sunrise


Lovely sunrise. We had sun here yesterday, supposed to today but we haven't seen it yet. I am all caught up and now off to watch the Nascar race and knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > this morning's sunrise
> ...


thanks Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > this morning's sunrise
> ...


First decent coloured one we have had for ages!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the hat Gwen!!! Very cute - Dear Purl I hope you are feeling better today and can hang in there until Tuesday. Angora if I didn't mention it already... your GS is just a doll and you are beaming in that picture!!!! AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Your mind is probably full of knitting patterns, no room for simple household things. Ever made coffee without coffee grounds ? I have, makes for a very weak cup of coffee.


Definitely no room for simple household things. No but I have forgotten to put the water in and wondered why the coffee was taking so long.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Zoe - great recipe.... I may have to take the fixings out to Dad's and make it next week - he loves strawberries!! AZ


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


The weather averages in winter/is about 77-78 during the day and in to the low 60's at night. We do get lots of rain so all year long things are green. Can't remember the last time we watered the lawn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i am so late - i have not been moving too quickly - in fact i just got up a little while ago. our weather has really take a turn - really cold - really windy - very bleak and the sky does indeed look like snow - which supposedly is to start later this evening. 

i feel like the barametric pressure has fallen and that has put my sinuses in total revolt. a low grade headache which won't go away - sinus pressure - you get the picture - just enough to make one feel slightly off. 

so i am sitting here eating grapes - fresh fruit should help shouldn't it? i love red and green grapes.

with all the animals pottied and watered and laying all over the place in various stages of sleep - i am going to start reading and catching up.

hope everyone is well and warm.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice shot Ezenby -


Ezenby said:


> Ok ...here is my picture. Cropped and cut it from a picture with my two sisters. About three years ago ...last time we were together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat anges - i may have to look at the magic loop seminar and see if i can figure it out. i really do want to learn to knit in the round as i really want to do some socks.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - thanks for the great pictures - that is a great hat - kind of like that it is alive.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a great picture!!!!! Paradise......


ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Odd I am the same way, I pulled into a place on one trip, was just going to pop up a small tent and rest for the night.. the grounds were open but I saw no cars or tents.. thought maybe they were in the trees or something. I got the tent opened and was starting to put the pins in so it wouldn't move.. I got a creepy feeling and heard like boots crunching on gravel. Pure spooky, I grabbed the tent threw it still opened into the back of the truck and I took out of there. I pulled over on the side of the highway and put it away, found a motel for the rest of the night. Read the next morning about a couple being taken at gun point from that camp ground.. they found them okay but their vehicle was stolen by the guy. Sooooo glad I ran when I did!!


Oh Marianne, how scary. I don't like camping anymore, I hear things that never use to scare me when I was young. Now I notice the signs about all the wild animals and all the safety warnings, did they just put those up a few years ago ? Last time I slept in a tent was 4 years ago I think (didn't really sleep) I was exhausted when I got home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you can any coy - that is not spelled right - or is it? ok - do you have any fish in the pond.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i want the basket and the baby that is inside. lol he gets more precious everytime i see him.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good southern gal - i have never heard of adding the vanilla pudding mix - i really need to try this.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thought i would take time to post here, before i get ready for church. this weather yuk.i have my big easter eggs in my yard like i do every yr and i thought it funny that you could barely see them for the snow we had, its all melted away now. thank goodness it never stayed on the roads or sidewalks.
> after church i will go check on sister, didn't go yesterday, figured she had plenty company. last i heard from neice the amonia level was back on the rise again, like i said this is gonna be the on going problem.
> this month has passed so quickly, i just realized mon nite is our womens get together at church, we usually bring finger foods and i am gonna fix a fruit salad i found on line somewhere, sounds easy and interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending soothing healing energy patches - just go with the flow - there are no directions on grief - all of us here have your back.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of you today Patches. Do something nice for yourself and nice for someone else in your sister's memory - Thank helps me get through tough days. - AZ


Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. sunny day maybe snow tonight, HO well. Will catch up and do some things, talk later. Today is a hard day, but I am going to make it, first anniversary :-( but trying to think all good thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my uncle elmer always called honey - nectar of the gods -and i totally agree.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what does one do with flax seeds?
> ...


Heck if I know, LOL.. .he bought a bag and said he puts it in breads and in a granola mixture he makes up. He says it has been shown to help in many ways, heart, diabetes, cancer and such. I think he is going to make me some granola before he leaves today, he found everything he needed in my pantry. Guess I'll have to venture out to find more local honey, he grabbed on jar to take home and said the partial would be enough for his granola. (I have another jar hidden, I know he loves honey  )[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip home for daniel - let us know when you hear that he is home safe.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> 5, I hope that migraine is better this morning.. not sure how I missed the posts, but always have you in prayers sweet lady!
> The house is finally awake, we had a huge storm blow through around 4 this morning, so everyone has been trying to "catch up" on missed sleep. Plus around 1 am we had an idiot out riding a very loud motorcycle up and down our road, he made all kinds of noise for about 30 minutes, I'm guessing my neighbor the sheriff went out and stopped this as he quickly left after I heard voices raised in anger.
> I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day, Palm Sunday, we won't make it to church today as the weather has my arthritis in a major fit. Mom requested a pain pill and I seconded that request! Daniel is going to wait for awhile to leave, give the storm time to pass through his area of SC. Hope to have a few hour break between the fronts that are headed our way.
> Stay safe, stay warm/cool and dry. Know that we are keeping you surrounded with Love, Hugs and Prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey five - just jump in the car and point it south. you'll be here in no time.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > five - how did i miss that you were under the weather with a migraine - sending you mountains of healing energy - stay warm and rest. we want you in the pink.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 wrote: I am glad your migraine is better, mom suffered with those for years but a neck surgery for something else stopped them!!

5, hope your migraine and the after effects have gone by now. I used to get quite bad ones, maybe one a month on average until a chiropracter did a couple of manipulations on my neck about 25 years ago. Since then I have NEVER had a full blown migraine, tho' sometimes get the feeling one is coming, and the zig-zag lights in one eye. So maybe there is a problem somewhere in the neck area which predisposes you to migraine attacks. The Chiropracter said it didn't always work, but reckoned about 3/4 of those he had treated were significantly helped. I had gone to him for lower back/hip pain, not thinking of the migraine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

making me hungary caren - that looks very good.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my uncle elmer always called honey - nectar of the gods -and i totally agree.
> 
> sam
> 
> Honey is one thing I am never without in my house. I have seen it used for healing burns with no scars afterwards.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> making me hungary caren - that looks very good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going to be difficult this year. last year it was so warm and the grass was really long - i could hide some in the grass. not so this year. i will have to be creative.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful back yard kate - i too am waiting for that weather again.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's sunrise


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds right up my alley Caren - Thanks!!!! AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry you're not on top 5 - I hope you feel better soon - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > five - how did i miss that you were under the weather with a migraine - sending you mountains of healing energy - stay warm and rest. we want you in the pink.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoe, I hope that the migraine passes quickly, I have never been prone to them but my best friend used to get them so badly. 
Gorgeous orchids, in the botanical gardens in San Antonio, they put them in some of the trees. 
I've forgotten to set the timer, forgotten to put the food in, forgot to turn on the crock pot after getting it all ready, and yes I've forgotten to put the coffee grounds in the pot, it does indeed make for a very weak cup. lol
Lovely picture of the sunrise Julie, that one would look wonderful framed. 
I've been reading and knitting on and off all day, it's so cold outside for spring, not even going to hit 30F today. 
Well, off to read some more.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have odd bits of leather for the hand grip at least- we have brown and green gecko lizards that you would be entranced by as well as our pre-historic Tuatara- normally only seen in reptile houses now!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is just lovely....................Thanks for sharing!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's sunrise


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is a great crowd pleaser. I have used ground chicken and ground turkey in it as well. I have some none red meat teens that come over. They love it as I am the only parent that remembers. It can also be made with vegetarian crumbles.



AZ Sticks said:


> This sounds right up my alley Caren - Thanks!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Snowing and blowing like crazy here, so happy I don't have to go out in it. Got some things straightened up so the house doesn't look as messy. DS3 tells me to sit down and relax and he will do it. Only problem is it could be tomorrow before he does it and I can only take the clutter so long. Can't relax in a mess. My MIL was just here, her sister, my aunt in law(?)made a coffee cake for us and asked MIL to drop it off. Said to warm it so I will add it to the tea table, help yourselves! Looks to be cinnamon with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Afternoon already. I also slept in so the day is going by fast. Yummy recipes. I think my DD2 made the taco one. Of course, I want home to enjoy it! She said she would make homemade chicken soup the next time. The desserts sound delish. I had truffle for the first time when I lived in Norfolk, VA. One of my neighbors was English. Breezy here with a cold wind. But saw what other places are due to get, so not complaining. 
Lovely sunrise picture. How is the yucca doing?
Crocheted carrots for the bunnies. Need to go to store and get black floss for faces as I must have left it at home. Also decided to start the fish hat today. Probably make it baby sized. Worked on Wingspan yesterday and didn't seem to have a reaction but today my eyes are itchy and red. Maybe it is the wind. Who knows!? 
Healing prayers to all who need them. Stay safe, if you are expecting bad weather. Wishes to all.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you can any coy - that is not spelled right - or is it? ok - do you have any fish in the pond.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Did some dishes by hand, good mindless job. Now to dig out the sewing machine, some mending to do for a friend, maybe he will pay me! Black on black torn sweat shirt, I have to do it by daylight, my eyes aren't what they use to be, even with glasses. Catch up later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good day to stay in and stay warm!!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Snowing and blowing like crazy here, so happy I don't have to go out in it. Got some things straightened up so the house doesn't look as messy. DS3 tells me to sit down and relax and he will do it. Only problem is it could be tomorrow before he does it and I can only take the clutter so long. Can't relax in a mess. My MIL was just here, her sister, my aunt in law(?)made a coffee cake for us and asked MIL to drop it off. Said to warm it so I will add it to the tea table, help yourselves! Looks to be cinnamon with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! Those are gorgeous! How I would love to visit Hawaii.



ann bar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your garden is so peaceful looking. Perfect place to sit and knit or read a book I'd think.



KateB said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your DH is feeling more like his old self, AZ.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden is so peaceful looking. Perfect place to sit and knit or read a book I'd think.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It is Gwennie. DH loves his garden and he does make a good job of it, me.... I prefer to sit and enjoy it! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi AZ! How was the little trip with DH? Whoops...just saw your post. My DH went several years ago with his buddy to a place called Knob Creek in KY to an event similar to what you discribed. He had a really good time too. So glad your DH was able to do this and that you both had fun.



AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday afternoon 60 degrees and breezy - I hope that you in the path of the snow storm are safe and warm and those across the pond are digging out. What crazy weather - I have 15 pages to catch up on in between laundry and a few chores that need to be done. I will check back in after I catch up - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Kate - btw - your garden is soooo pretty - love all the green - tell your DH nice job!!! AZ


KateB said:


> Glad to hear your DH is feeling more like his old self, AZ.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will have to make a note of that, I wonder if it is an annual event like this one??? Boys and their toys..... ha! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Hi AZ! How was the little trip with DH? Whoops...just saw your post. My DH went several years ago with his buddy to a place called Knob Creek in KY to an event similar to what you discribed. He had a really good time too. So glad your DH was able to do this and that you both had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!


The feeder brackets are DH's solution to the wind we get that always slings the nectar around - easy to find (around here) fittings for electrical pipe.... I "planted" one in a flower pot just outside my window so I can watch the hummers while I work!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

:Things here are far from good. In NE Ireland, we've had heavy wet snow for the last 30 hours. It had brought down power lines all over. Last night for a while, all of Belfast was without power. My sister couldn't get home so she stayed with me. I live only about 3 miles from her but she is on higher ground and road conditions were poor. My main concern is the well-being of my elder daughter and her family. They live on high ground outside Lisburn and have been without electrical power since mid-day yesterday. They may not have it restored for some days and at present they are trying to dig the car out and make the journey to me but their main road is blocked by drifts. These conditions are most unusual for us and being a rural country with many winding roads, getting relief teams in is a problem for the power company. The elder of my two little grandsons has been coughing and none of them have had as much as a hot drink for almost 24 hours. I hope and pray thet they can drive to me soon as the house is warm and I have plenty of food. I'll catch up with KTP as and when I can.

By the way. Boiled egg mixed with finely chopped onion and cress is just delicious. You were right about the combination of all three.[/quote]

ptofValerie = sorry to hear about your rotten weather and the problems it's caused. Hope that your daughter and grandchildren are okay. It's awful to be stranded in bad weather and have no way of getting out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I totally missed all the posts from last week except for a few pages. Sometime over the weekend I hope to catch up. Welcome to all the newbies! We love to hear about your projects and what's happening in your lives! We are a friendly bunch just sitting around Sam's table, drinking tea and musing about what is going on in our lives and sharing our WIPs and knitting knowledge. We are so supportive .
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people for all your support and prayers last week and always.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So glad to hear that DH is feeling better and getting his confidence back. back When you have been down that is a big thing. Glad you had fun, do you get to shoot also or just watch? DH has been looking at getting a gun, I would like to learn to shoot. He grew up with them and is quite used to them. Got a short nap then had some of the cinnamon coffee cake with a cuppa, yummy!! Called Aunt and thanked her, told her anytime she wanted to make it I would eat it. May have to try and get her recipe, she doesn't part with them easy. Still snowing and blowing here have Dr appt in morning to go over chemo effects and blood work, routine thing I believe. Everyone enjoy the rest of your day/evening. Hugs and prayers to all



AZ Sticks said:


> Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I think my pictures posted - sometimes it takes me forever to get them up!!! And I need to learn how to resize them so that they aren't so big!! AZ


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.


Your new kitchen looks great. I've been trying to find someway of patching a burn mark on my backsplash. What a job! Tomorrow I'm going to see about getting some paint to see if it will cover the burn. Otherwise, I have to get a whole new counter top. Bummer


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I think my pictures posted - sometimes it takes me forever to get them up!!! And I need to learn how to resize them so that they aren't so big!! AZ


Love the shawl, great find!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad the day went well - little successes like that and dh will soon be racing you out to the car. it is really good to read that things are on an upward swing - sending lots of postive energy to both of you.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


Oh, that looks so delicious. Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking shawl - it looks warm.

i need to remember how your husband made the brackets - it get fairly windy here also - nothing to stop the wind. tell him i said thanks for the idea.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I get the ground flax seed and sprinkle it on DH'S oatmeal. It's good for you.



thewren said:


> what does one do with flax seeds?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We didn't shoot yesterday - this is a pretty hefty fee to set up to shoot for the 3 days and our little guys (guns)are pretty puny next to the rest out there on the line!! We do shoot at a range here in town and out in the desert not too far is BLM land that we shoot on - My Dad is retired law enforcement so I grew up with guns and shooting. DH is the least competitive guy you have EVER known - not into sports or competitions of any kind.... but if there is a target and a gun to be had he turns into someone else ha ha!!!! He's a real natural shooter and very good - so it is a fun thing for us to go do. He even reloads ammo which makes it a pretty affordable hobby.One of the things that we will ease back into doing now that he is feeling better - yea!!!!! I hope everything goes well with your appointment. I think of you often - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> So glad to hear that DH is feeling better and getting his confidence back. back When you have been down that is a big thing. Glad you had fun, do you get to shoot also or just watch? DH has been looking at getting a gun, I would like to learn to shoot. He grew up with them and is quite used to them. Got a short nap then had some of the cinnamon coffee cake with a cuppa, yummy!! Called Aunt and thanked her, told her anytime she wanted to make it I would eat it. May have to try and get her recipe, she doesn't part with them easy. Still snowing and blowing here have Dr appt in morning to go over chemo effects and blood work, routine thing I believe. Everyone enjoy the rest of your day/evening. Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I think my pictures posted - sometimes it takes me forever to get them up!!! And I need to learn how to resize them so that they aren't so big!! AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


just to top it off, a photo from face book- the same sunrise, looking to sea, from the Kaikoura Peninsula, on the South Island. Much more cloud there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were the perfect size azsticks -

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK I think my pictures posted - sometimes it takes me forever to get them up!!! And I need to learn how to resize them so that they aren't so big!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh there has to be a way to fix it - maybe a decorative tile glued on or a decal of some kind scattered on the backsplash????


budasha said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my new kitchen as of yesterday 11:00 am. I now have running water, a stove and a dish washer--still waiting for the tile for the wall under the cupboards. I have been cooking with a microwave--ever made scrambled eggs in a microwave, you can do it. At the end of the day I would take my tub of dirty dishes downstairs and wash them in my new laundry tub--I am so glad I insisted on the laundry tub. Construction is nearly over and it's back to knitting and cooking and unpacking which seems to be a continuous thing. Glad to "see" all of you here.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!
> ...


Sandi nice shawl and for only $1.00! WOW!

The kids should love their Easter baskets.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Sam -


thewren said:


> i am so glad the day went well - little successes like that and dh will soon be racing you out to the car. it is really good to read that things are on an upward swing - sending lots of postive energy to both of you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you didn't get the snow. We had such a beautiful day today. The sun was shining and it was about 50. I hope this trend continues. We're due for good weather and after all, it is spring.



thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great sunrise picture - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> they were the perfect size azsticks -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Afternoon already. I also slept in so the day is going by fast. Yummy recipes. I think my DD2 made the taco one. Of course, I want home to enjoy it! She said she would make homemade chicken soup the next time. The desserts sound delish. I had truffle for the first time when I lived in Norfolk, VA. One of my neighbors was English. Breezy here with a cold wind. But saw what other places are due to get, so not complaining.
> Lovely sunrise picture. How is the yucca doing?
> Crocheted carrots for the bunnies. Need to go to store and get black floss for faces as I must have left it at home. Also decided to start the fish hat today. Probably make it baby sized. Worked on Wingspan yesterday and didn't seem to have a reaction but today my eyes are itchy and red. Maybe it is the wind. Who knows!?
> Healing prayers to all who need them. Stay safe, if you are expecting bad weather. Wishes to all.
> ...


the Yucca is opening out, and decaying- I may photograph it later. It is time for brunch- pumpernickel and honey I think- may even indulge in some melting butter!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


I am so jealous we haven't had very nice sunrises in quite some time now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Sam - Alan says to tell you that the parts are called Mineralac Straps and you can find them with the electrical pipe and fittings. He cut a small piece of pipe to offset it from the standing pipe with a 1/4 inch bolt to hold the 2 pieces together. The straps come in all sizes so it will depend on what shape feeder you have.... I have made these up for all my neighbors and they love them!! AZ


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - thanks for this. I just love strawberries and this is so easy to make.



5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry Angel Food Trifle
> 
> (1) store-bought angel food cake
> 24 oz. container frozen strawberries, sliced with sugar added, thawed
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ


although guns are not my 'thing', it is good that DH is so much more able to get into the physical- you have been so worried about his health over the months!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!
> ...


The shawl is very smart looking. Good idea for easter baskets for the kiddies. Love the bird feeder holders may have to try that with mine.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!


Sandy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

How gorgeous that is. I was going through my photo album this morning and was looking at my conservatory with all my tropicals, including orchids. I felt so melancholy. I really miss all my plants.



ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Lurker, it is such a relief - love the sunrise pictures!!! I hope your week goes well - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


we have had so little cloud in recent months, to get a good sunrise...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.

---


thewren said:


> five - how did i miss that you were under the weather with a migraine - sending you mountains of healing energy - stay warm and rest. we want you in the pink.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has to be better than last week! Besides I will be busy with the workshop from Wednesday!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Lurker, it is such a relief - love the sunrise pictures!!! I hope your week goes well - AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad you have your pictures - I have always lived in mild humid climates until we moved to Arizona - and the one thing that we both miss would be flowers, plants, green....I have finally decided to just enjoy what I can grow without too much trouble. luv-AZ


budasha said:


> How gorgeous that is. I was going through my photo album this morning and was looking at my conservatory with all my tropicals, including orchids. I felt so melancholy. I really miss all my plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only on page 32 and I've got the makings of a headache and stiff neck. Have to stop reading for now or I won't be able to knit tonight. See you'all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My pleasure!



thewren said:


> what a great sunrise picture - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> ---
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Budasha, but when I have a migraine the rules are 1) no noise at all 2) no lights, and, this is the biggest one: 3) NO BODY TOUCH ME :evil: 
In the fibromyalgia world, every last thing is magnified a thousand percent if things are happening inside the fibromyalgia body. I am so much better off just being by myself, and for that I am grateful! I am hoping that the migraine is totally gone by tomorrow. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ


It actually was so bad, I didn't mention on open forum! That is why it has to be better!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> ...


Zoe, form your lips to God's ears.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


haahha, sometimes it is only because of Lucky that I manage to get out of bed when a migraine hits! Lil Lucky seems to have persuasive ways about her!!! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup: You are right!!! hugs, gf, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I love that about her!!!

:lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ
> ...


Oh my.... I am so sorry - hugs from Arizona!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you. 

I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.

Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks Zoe!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks, AZ, hugs are most welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> 
> I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.
> 
> Joy


Well! a very Happy Early Birthday Wish! I hope you have an AWESOME day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It is a lovely photo, isn't it (not mine)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, Julie. Whatever the day brings, it will be especially blessed because of friends here on the Tea Party.

Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes, Julie. Whatever the day brings, it will be especially blessed because of friends here on the Tea Party.
> 
> Joy


BTW, how is Tim in this winter weather you are still having?


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna I thought the same thing...Yikes...snakes! Do think that maybe the way the pergola wraps the deck that perhaps I could surround part of the deck area with them. Certainly won't begin until I can be outside in warm weather but can easily store the gourds . The gourds are so light weight and feel quite papery even.
> ...


Perhaps they are loofah gourds. They sure look like them. The loofah shell is very much like paper and can be broken away to leave the loofah. They are then cut the size you want and the seeds shaken out. Then they are ready for use.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim is doing well, Julie. His health is good and his personality is still witty and fun. He is such a fine boy and we are so proud of him.

School was cancelled last Friday by our superintendent, but no reason was given. However, I suspect that the snow and cold temps we were having at the time played a very big part in that decision. Some of the bus stops are quite rural and isolated; some of the younger ones could have been waiting for a bit of time before pick-up.

Spring will eventually come again and life does go on, as you have seen for yourself, I 'm sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pup, I'm so sorry - it is so difficult when things pile up on you. I will keep your mom in my thoughts for good health right next to you sweetie. Deep breath - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joy - I know this is early - but I could well miss you tomorrow. I hope this year brings you great happiness and health for you and yours - luv-AZ


jheiens said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes, Julie. Whatever the day brings, it will be especially blessed because of friends here on the Tea Party.
> 
> Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Did not know that loofahs came from gourds. I love the things I learn from my KTP family!



MawMaw12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


Pray all is well, know that your MOM, is just being a MOM, :-D she is still trying to take care of you with love. Know that we pray with and for you at this time. Lean on us. And do what you must. We are with you in spirit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art 

Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
Angora - thanks for your kind words about my dear son...he is still a little cutie-patooty (in my eyes). Loved the photos of your grandson...looks like he was really enjoying his role!!
Gwen - love your finished hat. I have yarn and needles waiting but have to finish a blanket first...photo below.
Ask4j - Love your new kitchen! What color will the tile back-splash be?
Purl2diva - so sorry about the painful kidney stone. I am thinking of you!!!!
Zoe - migraines are buggers and no two are the same. I hope this one makes a hasty exit!!! Love the strawberry trifle...makes me think of spring and makes me extremely hungry 
Pontuf - I hope dear son sees the resemblance 
AZ - love the hummingbird holder. I have the same holder and it does blow around but those little "hummers" hang on for dear life or wait in the nearby tree until the gust passes...this is a great idea!
OH Joy - an early Happy Birthday to you!
Julie - you will be a great teacher! I will be "lurking" if you need anything 

This is what I am trying to finish up on my needles right now. It is a free download and is super easy. It is an 8 row repeat but the pattern only happens on row 3; the rest of the rows are just knit. Think of it as a modified feather and fan...just no yarn overs  Here is the link...it appears about 3/4 of the way down the page: http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.


Double ditto. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


oh oh, Naughty Mom! I wonder what her logic was? You don't need to be pushed to that extent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear some foods taste good to you!!! We didn't get anything but flurries here---cold and windy though. Spring Break starts tomorrow. DD is talking to ISU in Bloomington about being one of the Professors for the Vision Program....she's been a teacher for almost 15 years --- they're seriously thinking of helping her get her doctorate while she's teaching...something she's seriously thinking of...closer trip for us and closer by you.



Pup lover said:


> So glad to hear that DH is feeling better and getting his confidence back. back When you have been down that is a big thing. Glad you had fun, do you get to shoot also or just watch? DH has been looking at getting a gun, I would like to learn to shoot. He grew up with them and is quite used to them. Got a short nap then had some of the cinnamon coffee cake with a cuppa, yummy!! Called Aunt and thanked her, told her anytime she wanted to make it I would eat it. May have to try and get her recipe, she doesn't part with them easy. Still snowing and blowing here have Dr appt in morning to go over chemo effects and blood work, routine thing I believe. Everyone enjoy the rest of your day/evening. Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lots of nice patterns there and love the yarn you are using! Have bookmarked that site.



gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim is doing well, Julie. His health is good and his personality is still witty and fun. He is such a fine boy and we are so proud of him.
> 
> School was cancelled last Friday by our superintendent, but no reason was given. However, I suspect that the snow and cold temps we were having at the time played a very big part in that decision. Some of the bus stops are quite rural and isolated; some of the younger ones could have been waiting for a bit of time before pick-up.
> 
> ...


Indeed life does go on! Spring WILL happen, just as AUTUMN is happening here- but not yet the rain we so desperately need- and my neighbour (the bothersome one) has just chosen to use gallons- hosing her car clean. I have just invented a new illness for her- OCCD- obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder! [she informs me I am 'ill']!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is one for Sam, and of course, everyone else is invited!!!! Sam, you need to get the grands involved in making this!!!! I am sure they would be your taste testers!!! Zoe 

*Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle)* 
1 fudge brownie mix (13-inch x 9-inch pan size)2 packages (13 ounces each) miniature peanut butter cups (lots of Reese cups work too!!!)
4 cups cold 2% milk 
2 packages (5.1 ounces each) instant vanilla pudding mix
1 cup creamy peanut butter
4 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 cartons (8 ounces each) frozen whipped topping, thawed

Prepare brownie batter according to package directions. Bake in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan at 350° for 20-25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out with moist crumbs (do not overbake). Cool on a wire rack; cut into 3/4-in. pieces. Cut peanut butter cups in half; set aside 1/3 cup for garnish. In a large bowl, whisk milk and pudding mixes for 2 minutes (mixture will be thick). Add peanut butter and vanilla; mix well. Fold in 1-1/2 cartons whipped topping. Place a third of the brownies in a 5-qt. glass bowl; top with a third of the remaining peanut butter cups. Spoon a third of the pudding mixture over the top. Repeat layers twice. Cover with remaining whipped topping; garnish with reserved peanut butter cups. Refrigerate until chilled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I put flax seed in my smoothies and will throw it with granola over yoghurt. Found some "savory" honey at Tuesday Morning today and will use it on the ham glaze---should be interesting.



thewren said:


> my uncle elmer always called honey - nectar of the gods -and i totally agree.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear some foods taste good to you!!! We didn't get anything but flurries here---cold and windy though. Spring Break starts tomorrow. DD is talking to ISU in Bloomington about being one of the Professors for the Vision Program....she's been a teacher for almost 15 years --- they're seriously thinking of helping her get her doctorate while she's teaching...something she's seriously thinking of...closer trip for us and closer by you.
> 
> If your coming this way let me know. Will gladly meet you in Bloomington!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one for Sam, and of course, everyone else is invited!!!! Sam, you need to get the grands involved in making this!!!! I am sure they would be your taste testers!!! Zoe
> 
> *Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle)*
> 1 fudge brownie mix (13-inch x 9-inch pan size)2 packages (13 ounces each) miniature peanut butter cups (lots of Reese cups work too!!!)
> ...


Sounds yummy but my teeth hurt just thinking of eating it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is some more fruity stuff!

*Fresh Fruit Pizza* 
1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp cream of tartar
1 3/4 cup flour
1- 8 oz. pkg cream cheese
1/4 cup honey or agave nectar
2 Tbsp Orange/Pineapple juice
1 cup Cool Whip
Fresh fruit for topping
Preheat your oven to 350°. In a bowl, beat butter, sugar, and egg until fluffy. Add baking soda, cream of tartar, and flour. Mix until well combined. It should be the consistency of a soft cookie dough. Press dough onto a buttered round pizza dish or a 9×13 baking pan. Bake for 15 minutes. Allow to cool.

In a separate mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, juice, honey, and cool whip. Mix until well combined and spread on cooled cookie crust.

Top with fresh fruit. Keep refrigerated until ready to serve.

Note: We use the term healthy a little liberally for this recipe. However, for a dessert recipe, youll find you at least get nutrients to go along with your sugar. To make this recipe lighter try using Neufchâtel cheese instead of cream cheese and fat free cool whip. You could also halve the topping recipe and top with more fruit.

In a pinch you could use refrigerator sugar cookie dough as the "crust" for this pizza. You can also use sugar-free vanilla yogurt instead of the cream cheese & cool whip combo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


I don't call that crazy- I call it lovely- the workshop starts in earnest on the 26th- Shirley is kindly doing most of the original posting- because of my cut and paste problem- I am working on my simpler- alternate pattern -in a mohair right now- thanks so much for being there!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!

*Meat Loaf *
2 eggs, beaten 2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 1 cup Progresso® panko crispy bread crumbs 1 small red onion, finely chopped 1 tablespoon coarsely chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 2/3 cup ketchup 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce Salt and pepper

*Mashed Potatoes*
6 large potatoes, peeled, cubed 1/4 cup herb butter 1/4 to 1/2 cup milk Salt and pepper 
1 Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 18 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray. 
2 In large bowl, mix Meat Loaf ingredients until well combined. Divide mixture evenly among muffin cups, pressing mixture down firmly. 
3 Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until meat thermometer inserted in center of loaves reads 160ºF. Cool slightly in muffin cups. 
4 While loaves are baking, in 3-quart saucepan, place potatoes in generously salted cold water. Heat to boiling. Reduce heat; cook potatoes until fork-tender. Drain; return to saucepan. Add butter and 1/4 cup milk; mash until creamy and smooth, adding more milk as necessary. Season with salt and pepper. Make sure mashed potatoes are creamy and smooth so they can be piped onto meat loaves. 
5 Place potatoes in 10-inch decorating bag without tip. Starting at outside of loaf and in circular motion, pipe potatoes onto each meat loaf. If desired, garnish with additional parsley and or bacon bits~ Remove from muffin cups.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is some more fruity stuff!
> 
> *Fresh Fruit Pizza*
> 
> I love this dessert and make it during the summer...I sometimes make a strawberry or orange gele' glaze to drizzle over the top - or just use thinned and warmed jam....I'm seriously hungry with all the food recipes shared this week...can't wait to try the taco braid (have a recipe that uses chicken/broccoli in this same idea with the crescent roll dough. I have to go see what's in the refrigerator!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just was advised of the Chicagoland yarn crawl and have marked the dates - the lys usually have great sales fo this - made out quite well last year. The MW Stitches Show is now beig advertised also...need to start making a list - definitely some sock yarn --- and some hand painted color ways...looking forward to it....I'm a keen personal shopper if anyone wants me to look for anything in particular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!
> 
> *Meat Loaf *
> 2 eggs, beaten 2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 1 cup Progresso® panko crispy bread crumbs 1 small red onion, finely chopped 1 tablespoon coarsely chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 2/3 cup ketchup 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce Salt and pepper
> ...


Now that one really appeals- I might do it for church- I like fooling those with a sweet tooth- I often make cheese 'butterflies'.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is great Caren! Thanks for sharing - AZ


NanaCaren said:


> I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is great Caren! Thanks for sharing - AZ
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


I've already shared it on!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Heaven in a Bowl looks great! I love the fruit pizza, and you can't go wrong with mashed potatoes and meatloaf. I've already eaten, but now I'm hungry again!

Fish hat finished except for eyes. It was a fun knit!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have already printed this out- it will be my next baby blanket - thanks again - AZ


gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ


I just don't have enough 'won't' power when it comes to dessert! and I also must get the weight down, because of the diabetes scare!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ


Three course meal with portion control:
-Fruit pizza for appetizers (with sparkling water)
-Meatloaf cupcakes for the entree (with lots of ketchup)
-One of the trifles for desert (my favorite would be the Peanut Butter Brownie one)
LOL, enjoy!!! Zoe 

--------and the hired help will do the cleanup!!!! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, AZ; I always enjoy reading your posts about living in AZ and your travels, activities, etc. 

In the late '60s we were stationed at MCAS Yuma for the completion of DH's enlistment. It was an interesting winter there for folks from central Illinois to experience. 

So glad that DH is improving every week. Hope that you both remain well and able to resume more pleasant activities. Best wishes. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So very true, Caren. Thanks for posting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Kathy. I just don't feel like I'm coming up on my 70th. Golly, that sound so old and I don't feel ''old''. LOL LOL But there's no denying it. My ''baby'' sister and brother are coming up on 68 and 66 years. That doesn't seem possible either. And now I'm the eldest of my generation. Now I'm verging on the maudlin, so I better quit.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your OCCD label sounds as if it fits her rather well, Julie.

Of course, there are those who live as if the rules don't apply to them.

I just saw a brief clip on the news of the snows in Scotland and England. Oh my, and it's only 7 days until Spring officially arrives there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, Kathy. I just don't feel like I'm coming up on my 70th. Golly, that sound so old and I don't feel ''old''. LOL LOL But there's no denying it. My ''baby'' sister and brother are coming up on 68 and 66 years. That doesn't seem possible either. And now I'm the eldest of my generation. Now I'm verging on the maudlin, so I better quit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are only as old as you feel, my dear! When my dear son was in high school, he was feeling particularly down one day and told me he just didn't know what he wanted to "be" when he grew up and asked me how I decided. I told him that when I grew up, I would let him know. He didn't say a word but I got "the look" - LOL!!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your OCCD label sounds as if it fits her rather well, Julie.
> 
> Of course, there are those who live as if the rules don't apply to them.
> 
> ...


She seems absolutely convinced the end of the world is nigh- but she has to be one of the 'saved'!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

*Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle)*

Oh my goodness, Zoe! This looks incredible!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.

Of course, some days he gets to studying about the fact that I am 55 years older than he, so he wonders if I will still be here with him when he gets to be 27 yo, or 53 yo, or whatever age, or will I just wait for him in Heaven?

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.
> 
> Of course, some days he gets to studying about the fact that I am 55 years older than he, so he wonders if I will still be here with him when he gets to be 27 yo, or 53 yo, or whatever age, or will I just wait for him in Heaven?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You will always be with him, no matter his age...in his heart


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.
> 
> Of course, some days he gets to studying about the fact that I am 55 years older than he, so he wonders if I will still be here with him when he gets to be 27 yo, or 53 yo, or whatever age, or will I just wait for him in Heaven?
> 
> Ohio Joy


your Tim sounds such a darling- you are an inspiration, Joy!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the hat gwen - if it wasn't knit in the round i might have tried it - four needles still confuse me.
> ...


really like Herbert. The eyes are superb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Agnes did a lovely job of the eyes!
Also I am so enjoying your new avatar!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker,
> ...


radio telephone alphabet has suffered due to texting. Said to GS ....Kilo for K and he gave me a weird look.

;-) ;-)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain. 
Their theory is that when she had the viral infection with profuse diarrhea...she lost too much fluid in a short span of time. This caused an extreme drop in blood pressure which caused less blood to flow to certain parts of the body which cause oxygen loss and resulted in the damage to the nerve and muscle. There is no nerve connected to the femoral muscle. She has been referred to Mayo Clinic in Minnesota but the first available appointment is the 24th. We pray now for a cancellation on the appointment books so she can get in sooner.
We are beginning to start our tenth week. I go to her house around 7 or 8 and it is anywhere from 8-10 hours before I return homw to washing and catching up with chores here.
I have been so very tired and just found out my thyroid is not working so please remember me to. I love you all so very much and think of you often throughout my days...Betty


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Oh dear Betty, you know we will all pray for your daughter and for you, as well! I'm glad she will be seen at Mayo. If Saudi princes and other heads of state from around the world are seen there, be comforted that your daughter will be in very good hands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks azsticks - i can do that.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Sam - Alan says to tell you that the parts are called Mineralac Straps and you can find them with the electrical pipe and fittings. He cut a small piece of pipe to offset it from the standing pipe with a 1/4 inch bolt to hold the 2 pieces together. The straps come in all sizes so it will depend on what shape feeder you have.... I have made these up for all my neighbors and they love them!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ
> ...


HA!

:wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am rotflol.

sam



budasha said:


> Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, AZ; I always enjoy reading your posts about living in AZ and your travels, activities, etc.
> 
> In the late '60s we were stationed at MCAS Yuma for the completion of DH's enlistment. It was an interesting winter there for folks from central Illinois to experience.
> 
> So glad that DH is improving every week. Hope that you both remain well and able to resume more pleasant activities. Best wishes. Ohio Joy


Thank you!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, AZ; I always enjoy reading your posts about living in AZ and your travels, activities, etc.
> 
> In the late '60s we were stationed at MCAS Yuma for the completion of DH's enlistment. It was an interesting winter there for folks from central Illinois to experience.
> 
> So glad that DH is improving every week. Hope that you both remain well and able to resume more pleasant activities. Best wishes. Ohio Joy


I bet it felt like you missed winter that year! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mothers can be quite contankerous at times can't pup lover. healing energy to your mother.

sam



Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.
> 
> Of course, some days he gets to studying about the fact that I am 55 years older than he, so he wonders if I will still be here with him when he gets to be 27 yo, or 53 yo, or whatever age, or will I just wait for him in Heaven?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You made my heart jump into my throat with this post Joy- just tell him you will always be in his heart.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.
> ...


Great minds Kathy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


DH and I are both amateur radio operators so we still use it often-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nicely said and so true - we should all be proud of ourselves and the safe haven we have created.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Dear Betty, what a tough row for your daughter, you and the rest of the family. You must be exhausted- please take care of yourself so that you can help your dear daughter. It sounds as though she is getting plenty of attention and they are pretty serious about finding out what has happened. The Mayo clinic has a wonderful reputation- I will be praying for you and your daughter. Please keep us posted when you can- someone is always here. AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great blanket kathy - love the pattern and the color. have it downloaded.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think heidi would be digging into it also - this really sounds good.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here is one for Sam, and of course, everyone else is invited!!!! Sam, you need to get the grands involved in making this!!!! I am sure they would be your taste testers!!! Zoe
> 
> *Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't think of her name five - she hasn't been on for quite a while - she and her husband were into medieval dressing and dressing up when they go to movies - do you remember who she was. was really having trouble with her back. anyhow - she talked about making meatloaf this way and her husband had a funny name for them. a really funny name. i thought it was a great way to make them

sam



5mmdpns said:


> A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!
> 
> *Meat Loaf*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - mountains of healing energy to both you and your daughter - is there no one that can help you - you need to take care of yourself also.

hoping she gets in mayo earlier and that they find out and can fix whatever is wrong with her.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Done! No wonder you cannot keep up- far more important to be there for your DD!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't think of her name five - she hasn't been on for quite a while - she and her husband were into medieval dressing and dressing up when they go to movies - do you remember who she was. was really having trouble with her back. anyhow - she talked about making meatloaf this way and her husband had a funny name for them. a really funny name. i thought it was a great way to make them
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> 
> Pillsbury's Crescent Roll Taco Bake Recipe!.♥☆
> 
> ...


Yum this will be a great meal for DH and friends....thanks


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Healing wishes to all who need them, Puplover and your mom, bulldog and all the others. 
When is the Chicagoland yarn crawl? Sounds like fun.
Started on the newborn fish hat. About halfway done. Wilpost when finished.
Recipes sound good. My DD2 has saved the meatloaf/potato cupcake. Don't know if she has made it yet. The pizza and trifles! Oh well, can dream about them anyway. Had a chocolate pudding cup for a treat today. 
Should be getting to bed. That way, I won't want to sleep so late tomorrow. 
Happy birthday. 70 yrs young! You go, girl. I'll be 60 this year. Where has the time gone? 
Talk to you all tomorrow. Be safe.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Betty prayers are on the way for you and your daughter.

Puplover they are still coming your way too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ann bar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous orchids. I've always thought orchids were lovely but never tried to grow them. Can't imagine seeing them growing wild.
> ...


How beautiful. What a dream to have orchids growing wild. I love them and have about 6 plants but not wild. Quite protected from the weather indoors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I think that I have finally caught up on the news. Love the Edible Treats, the new kitchen, the fish hat and thr grandson's pictures.
> ...


Purl2Diva, so very sorry to hear about your kidney stone. I've been there and done that and never want to do it again. Same thing happened to me and I had lithotripsy. At least once that is done it will soon be over but without it, you will be in big trouble. They didn't realize mine was too big and I went 2 weeks. Think my kidneys almost got involved it was so bad. The lithotripsy is way better than the surgery they used to do. Hope your pain will soon be over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Yes, that would take the cake, but not bake it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Beautiful yard!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

"There are some wild orchids that grow here...they were brought in many years ago to feed the cattle on the big island. The ones I have tied to the palms I either purchased or were given as gifts. 
The next picture is one we rescued after a function we went to...they were going to toss it. It was root bound. I separated into 4 plants and used fishing line and some cloth like fiber from the palm tree and tied them to the tree. Mother nature does the rest."

I never knew orchids could be used as cattle feed! Sound far too exotic to use as anything but special garden or house plant. Thanks for the photos - I can't imagine them growing wild here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Odd I am the same way, I pulled into a place on one trip, was just going to pop up a small tent and rest for the night.. the grounds were open but I saw no cars or tents.. thought maybe they were in the trees or something. I got the tent opened and was starting to put the pins in so it wouldn't move.. I got a creepy feeling and heard like boots crunching on gravel. Pure spooky, I grabbed the tent threw it still opened into the back of the truck and I took out of there. I pulled over on the side of the highway and put it away, found a motel for the rest of the night. Read the next morning about a couple being taken at gun point from that camp ground.. they found them okay but their vehicle was stolen by the guy. Sooooo glad I ran when I did!!


Instinct worked for you as I'm sure it did for me the night I left too. You really came close on that one Marianne. So glad you trusted your instincts and left.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's sunrise


Beautiful shot and it makes all the homes disappear as if you were out in the country.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Thinking of you dear and hoping you are ok. I'm sure there are lots of good thoughts to think and maybe even some that are funny from the past.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Good one. Plus, I like your reasoning. Once I poured coffee over my tea bag. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 Yesterday I couldn't get the blender in the fridge so I took the bottom off. :shock: :shock: :shock: Where in the world was my mind. You can imagine the green smoothie yucky mess I had to clean up. Still can't figure out why I did that. My focus was just on getting it to fit and not keeping what was in there inside. :x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love the hat Gwen!!! Very cute - Dear Purl I hope you are feeling better today and can hang in there until Tuesday. Angora if I didn't mention it already... your GS is just a doll and you are beaming in that picture!!!! AZ


Thanks AZ and everyone else. I made a book from the photos I managed to get yesterday. One for him and one for us. I must say, some of them turned out really great. Wish I could share them all with you, but that would be a little much. LOL Proud Grandma Alert


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > wow the orchid is beautiful. My mum had a collection of orchids, she loved them and they grew and flowered well for her, when she died 2 years ago my 3 sisters and I divided them among us. I only took 1 because I suspected it mite not do well for me and was proved right. It flowered the first year because it already had a flowering shoot that mum had clipped to the support but after that it went slowly down hill, losing leaves and what was left looking grainy and a funny color. My youngest sisters husband does well with orchids and I took it to him, not only did it recover but is in full flower again. My sister says I have to take it back but I am not too keen to as I just don't want it to die while in my care. All of the others continue to thrive it was just mine that did not do well. Its strange cos mum always envied my ability to grow african violets when she couldn't, she often bought them but I always inherited them before they completely died lol. lyn x
> ...


But boy oh boy can you grow a yucca. I too cant do african violets. Cyclamen and dahlia do well here on my pergola but its a bit warmer here maybe. Too scared to ever try orchids.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Your mind is probably full of knitting patterns, no room for simple household things. Ever made coffee without coffee grounds ? I have, makes for a very weak cup of coffee.
> ...


Oh yes, and not putting the pot under to catch the coffee. Even DH has done that one, but then he always has music on his mind. You can see the notes floating around his head. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late - i have not been moving too quickly - in fact i just got up a little while ago. our weather has really take a turn - really cold - really windy - very bleak and the sky does indeed look like snow - which supposedly is to start later this evening.
> 
> i feel like the barametric pressure has fallen and that has put my sinuses in total revolt. a low grade headache which won't go away - sinus pressure - you get the picture - just enough to make one feel slightly off.
> 
> ...


Sounds so lovely with the animals around but sorry about the headache. I keep having migraines and last night it woke me up from sleep. Think it is just what you said Sam, the barometric pressure. Hope you feel better, but I did see where you are in for a snow storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my uncle elmer always called honey - nectar of the gods -and i totally agree.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

And baklava loaded with honey and walnuts. Mmmmmm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would share this with everyone. I have made it many times over the years for my bunch.
> ...


Does anyone know what our equivelent is here for crescent roll tube at this side of the world? Recipe looks good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Wow, i havent seen grass that green in a long time! Still brown crunchy stuff here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: Absolutely agree. Great stress reliever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, so glad your DH is improving and good find on the shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


Like a beautiful dream.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ
> ...


When it's that bad you know it can't get much worse, so yes, hoping this week is much better. You will at least be quite busy with your workshop and I find being busy helps when things are bad. Then I can't think about it all the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Hope you are feeling better Zoe, but know it can be 2 weeks of every day with sometimes a day or two in between. I am running out of medication. :shock: :shock: :shock: Bad month. My medication is great and gave me my life back. Hope you have something that helps you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> 
> I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.
> 
> Joy


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ohio Joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

May you have a wonderful day with celebration involved and lots of loving family and friends. This is really a celebration birthday for sure. The decade ones are to be savored and enjoyed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late - i have not been moving too quickly - in fact i just got up a little while ago. our weather has really take a turn - really cold - really windy - very bleak and the sky does indeed look like snow - which supposedly is to start later this evening.
> 
> i feel like the barametric pressure has fallen and that has put my sinuses in total revolt. a low grade headache which won't go away - sinus pressure - you get the picture - just enough to make one feel slightly off.
> 
> ...


Golly, poor sam i hope you feel better real soon and surely ou weather will brighten up soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


So sorry to hear about your mom Pup lover. I agree about wanting our family to let us know what is going on and you are right to tell her that you need to know even though you are dealing with a lot. I hope she will be ok. Prayers for her and still for you dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> This is what I am trying to finish up on my needles right now. It is a free download and is super easy. It is an 8 row repeat but the pattern only happens on row 3; the rest of the rows are just knit. Think of it as a modified feather and fan...just no yarn overs  Here is the link...it appears about 3/4 of the way down the page: http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


Quite beautiful and love the colors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thinking of you today Patches. Do something nice for yourself and nice for someone else in your sister's memory - Thank helps me get through tough days. - AZ
> 
> 
> Patches39 said:
> ...


It is hard but it does get a bit easier as the years go on. I lost my brother (30) in 1999. I sill think of him most days. I went to a funeral today [family friend age 91} the minister said to think of the glass half full theory... Remember the good times and memories .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Luke doesn't seem too sure of the washing basket.
> ...


or hang him up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ
> ...


I do hope you are having a better week and all the best for your workshop.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Yes, I sure will be praying for your daughter and for you. Not an easy time and sounds exhausting. Thinking of you and praying for you and especially your precious DD. This has certainly been a scary time for you. Hope you can take care of yourself. Any way of having someone help you as the thyroid is nothing to fool with either. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Tim and I are currently debating on what we will become when we grow up. It's either a rock star and a doctor/librarian or cowboys and ''cooker'' lady. We just can't decide.
> ...


Awwww, in his heart and watching over him. But then, you could surprise him and yourself, and be around for quite a while yet. My aunt is 95.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


I hope your mum improves quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great hat anges - i may have to look at the magic loop seminar and see if i can figure it out. i really do want to learn to knit in the round as i really want to do some socks.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


well you know where to find me if you can't figure it out- but I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to figure it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is doing well, Julie. His health is good and his personality is still witty and fun. He is such a fine boy and we are so proud of him.
> ...


And your worrying about using a bucket of clean water for your plants. Go ahead, dont feel guilty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted you all to see the different gift I got from my kids daugher, son and dil and grand daughter. I have never seen one of these type of gifts before - the strawberries and apple slices are dipped in chocolate. I was thrilled to say the least.


How lovely. Beautiful and nutritious. So nice to know you are thought of.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> *Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle)*
> 
> Oh my goodness, Zoe! This looks incredible!


It sure does, i have saved the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> "There are some wild orchids that grow here...they were brought in many years ago to feed the cattle on the big island. The ones I have tied to the palms I either purchased or were given as gifts.
> The next picture is one we rescued after a function we went to...they were going to toss it. It was root bound. I separated into 4 plants and used fishing line and some cloth like fiber from the palm tree and tied them to the tree. Mother nature does the rest."
> 
> I never knew orchids could be used as cattle feed! Sound far too exotic to use as anything but special garden or house plant. Thanks for the photos - I can't imagine them growing wild here!


still thinking of aircraft DH has probably picked up my mistake- our registration begins ZK so the Rallye was ZK CCS, the Cub I flew mostly was ZK BTY, which had the misfortune of crashing during the flypast when Mangere airport was opened, and immolating both occupants. My younger brother says she was rebuilt, but crashed again on the West Coast (of the South Island) on a tricky take off. An elderly Maori friend had had a premonition that I should not go to the opening- and I at 17 was left fuming at home solitarily, but you can imagine my horror hearing the radio broadcast of the flypast. I am afraid my loss really was for 'my' aircraft. They did not rebuild her after the second fatal. It put a real dampener on my enthusiasm though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > this morning's sunrise
> ...


That is one of the advantages of Autumn! the winter shots I can not avoid the rather delapidated(sp?) house at the back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


grrrroan, I seem to recall doing something similar eons ago!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone...Hope you all have a fabulous day today. The sun is shining here with pretty white clouds.
> ...


Yes, sad. Wish I could share with family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.
> ...


I find myself being careful what I tell MAryanne. But wouldn't worry about Vicky. It coul dbe that your Mum is simply trying to avoid adding to your problems.

my MIL is in hospital- ?minor stroke and/or stress. Should know more tomorrow. This time last year it was my FIL in hospital (today was his birthday and tomorrw the anniversary of his death). As far as we can tell MIL is still unaware. And it is extremely unlikely that she would have said nothing if she realised the date.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> 
> I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.
> 
> Joy


Happy birthday Joy, hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Mine was a gift! Already outside. I would love to have spare to buy an orchid or two- they are such spectacular flowers! Our local Orchid club does displays every so often at the small Mall in Manurewa.
The yucca is very happy where I planted it- it is a matter of getting the sun factor right I think!
I suspect one of the reasons most of my indoor plants have failed is that the house is largely built of MDF not proper timber! Has to affect the atmosphere, especially in winter when one needs to close the windows at night.
Thinking of which the hunt goes on for the murderer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! DH and I were out and about yesterday and I just got caught up reading the posts. Thanks for the lovely comments about the painted glass! Sometimes it was oh so fun and sometimes I just couldn't get it right...so goes art
> 
> Sorlenna - lovely walking sticks!
> Pup lover - great cowl! You look so cozy modeling  Prayers for your mom!!!
> ...


Looks so effective- and so easy if only one pattern row. Time may be a slight problem...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I seem to recall it is a sort of ready to roll croissant dough ( back from Dave's days in former years)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm really up late trying to get all caught up on the posts I have missed. I want to say thank you so much for all the lovely posts about my grandson and the photo. You all make things so much more fun and when things are down, you make things better, and if they aren't better, then we know there are lots of prayers and support. Thanks all for being there. Love this group.

I finally found the i-cord cowl. Thank you sooooo much.

Enjoying all the photos and new people at the table. I really think I should get to bed. It is already tomorrow and if I'm not careful, I'll be taking a photo of a sunrise too with no sleep and that wouldn't be good.

Everyone with headaches and illnesses, please feel better soon. 

Lurker, know the workshop will be fabulous.

Still have to find the picture of Kate's grandson and then I can go to bed. Oh no, it's 5:07. I had no idea it was that late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It is a good shot, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


It has helped already- having the distraction- goodness Angora you have KTP'd through the whole night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks so much, sugarsugar- it helps being busy! Fale's return home has been pushed back again to June- this is the nub of a lot of the problem - Fale is the DH.
I have been quite staggered by the numbers viewing the workshop so far 5577 at this point. It is no wonder Shirley has shivers at how well her idea is developing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


You could make them yourself with biscuit dough rolled out in flat triangles, then you can also use them as rectangles.
It looks like this:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


I am determined to do my bit though- what I must do is refresh the water in my storage containers- forgot to note when I filled those- but I do have water purifying tablets in my emergency kit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


At least you were able to get the shots with the flash disabled!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


sorry to hear that darowil! but the old lady has not been doing so well for some time now - if my memory serves me right. Here's hoping for good news tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Or a flaky pastry!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


lol. At least it didn't need to fit anymore.

Are we all as bad as each other? Maybe that is just as well, at least we don;t need to feel silly knowing how many others are the same. Or worry what it might indicate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


No- saw that and didn't bother looking any further!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sugarsugar said:
> ...


Thanks, that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i am so late - i have not been moving too quickly - in fact i just got up a little while ago. our weather has really take a turn - really cold - really windy - very bleak and the sky does indeed look like snow - which supposedly is to start later this evening.
> ...


Hope yours didn't/doesn't hang around too long


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm really up late trying to get all caught up on the posts I have missed. I want to say thank you so much for all the lovely posts about my grandson and the photo. You all make things so much more fun and when things are down, you make things better, and if they aren't better, then we know there are lots of prayers and support. Thanks all for being there. Love this group.
> 
> I finally found the i-cord cowl. Thank you sooooo much.
> 
> ...


I am very fortunate that Shirley is going to get things started for me- the laptop has to be showing it is getting old, with this erratic copy and paste function or should I say non-function most of the time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and Happy Birthday, again, Ohio Joy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


autumn is nearly happening here- we have had some nice weather and a little bi tof rin (but minimal) but tomorrow it has decided to remind that summer wasn't long ago. Back to 36 Mid to high nineties), but only for the one day. BU thtey were way out on today so maybe they will as far out tomorrow, if it can be 30 that will be fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


No- we are hoping that this will be enough to convince her that she is not managing at home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Uh huh. We are supposed to be 32 tomorrow and 34 Wed. And then supposed to rain (that will be different) and quite cool.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the new kitchen, gorgeous and bright.
> The edible bouquet looks wonderful, we had a shop just down the road from where we lived in San Antonio.
> So glad the family made it to you through the snow and that everyone is safe and warm, hope the damage at your sisters is not too bad, I had never really thought about a lot of snow in Ireland, hmmm, just goes to show.
> It's chilly here today, it's a balmy 29F here at the moment, they said we were supposed to get snow, but I don't see it, just cold and wind. Good day for TP, knitting, and hot coffee/tea.
> I'm making progress on my Dead Fish Hat, using stash yarn that I dug out, I'm thinking I like it, I'm going to make a second for another little boy for Christmas and then one for DH.


I'm reading page 21 and see that page 54 is ahead of me. Thanks to you and all the others who've been concerned about our well-being. Power was restored to my daughter's home about 5pm yesterday (Sunday). My son-in-law was able to get to their home to collect school uniforms and the other things the children needed but he said the house was 'Baltic' and they thought it best to remain with me until this morning. I was relieved. Its been all 'go' since 6am and all have now left for work or school. My daughter will get home by a long route and start the heating. Their main road is still partially blocked by drifts, in spite of a the efforts of sophisticated snow plough. The power company is using two helicopters to get the linesmen into the remote country areas. Much livestock has perished which is sad in itself and for farmers, who are under such finacial pressure. Lots of lambs lost. I'll get on with laundry and putting the place 'to rights'. The children were just great and enjoyed the adventure. This event will enter the family Annals. From your somewhat zonked pal in Ireland!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Thank you so much Marianne. We expect a full thaw by Thursday but I see small snowflakes flurrying outside! Just so that we don't get too confident.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new kitchen, gorgeous and bright.
> ...


I am sorry to hear of the farmers' losses- always hard when these storms occur at lambing time- as so often seems to happen here- certainly in the South Island. Your little house must have been so busy over the weekend. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


You should be so proud! Your work is lovely. This is your DD who is at vet. college?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the new kitchen, gorgeous and bright.
> ...


Glad that it has settled- and that the weather is hopefully getting bettter. Often these times can have good memories after, once you know htat everything has worked out fine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This is what I am trying to finish up on my needles right now. It is a free download and is super easy. It is an 8 row repeat but the pattern only happens on row 3; the rest of the rows are just knit. Think of it as a modified feather and fan...just no yarn overs  Here is the link...it appears about 3/4 of the way down the page: http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


That is beautiful, love the colour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!
> 
> A good easy food for the grandsons next time they are here or the teens decide to invade.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is great Caren! Thanks for sharing - AZ
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


You are welcome, it just seemed to fit in here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > This is great Caren! Thanks for sharing - AZ
> ...


I think it a good one to share, puts a smile on ones face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

no bake - Chocolate Peanut Butter Bars:

Ingredients
1 cup butter melted
2 cups graham cracker crumbs (use the boxed kind, or grind them in a food processor. Tiny granules.)
2 cups confectioners sugar (aka powdered sugar)
1 cup + 4 tablespoons peanut butter
1 1/2 cups milk chocolate chips

Directions
In a medium bowl, mix together the melted butter, graham cracker crumbs, confectioners sugar, and 1 cup peanut butter until well blended. Press evenly into the bottom of an ungreased 9×13 inch pan. (I did mine in a 9X9 square pan because I wanted them thicker) In the microwave, melt the chocolate chips with the peanut butter, stirring every 30 seconds until melted until smooth. Spread over the peanut butter layer. Refrigerate for at least one hour before cutting into squares.

Very similar to my personal favorite:

Scotcheroos:
1 cup light corn syrup
1 cup creamy peanut butter
6 cups Rice Krispies
6 oz. butterscotch chips
6 oz. chocolate chips

Mix syrup and peanut butter in sauce pan and cook over medium heat just until mixture bubbles lightly. Add Rice Krispies and mix well. Put in 8 x 8 pan - melt chips together in low microwave and mix to spread over Rice Krispie mixture. Let set (if you can!) until frosting is cooled and then cut into small squares. Tastes like a candy bar!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yes we should be, even though it took loosing a few good people on the way to where we are now.



thewren said:


> very nicely said and so true - we should all be proud of ourselves and the safe haven we have created.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The alphabet language has really changed since texting has taken over....my DD will put cya as in see ya - and she seemed surprised to learn that it had a whole different meaning to me.



Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


What a mess that must have been for you. I can remember doing similar things.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning/evening everyone! Finally able to get back to the tea party - I hope there is still a drop or two left in the pot. Last week was spent trying to get work organized so if the sequestration does occur, we won't be quite as behind schedules. It's a mess.
I've started the paperwork for retirement - YEA! I put in for April 30 or May 31 or June 30. It is just too much for me now, and there are so many new rules, regs, changes that I can't keep up. So, it's time to step down. 
There are about three inches of snow on my deck this morning, and it is still falling. Winter just won't let go this year. Fortunately (?) I am teleworking today so I don't have to face the traffic. Many people here get really terrified of driving in snow, and that makes for very slow commutes. I believe in caution, but it takes only one impatient person to cause a multi-car pile-up.
So far, I am only up to page 10 of this week's party. The receipts sound delish, and the pictures are great! Now I must get back to work. See you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just yesterday, I watched a program called Second Opinion where medical cases are discussed...the case on this show was about elevated calcium and vitamin D --- patient was taking supplements for both and after a bout of diarhea and dehydration, the concentration of these two elements caused brain confusion and muscle weakness/numbness. Drs. panel commented that blood work to show phosphate levels, calcium levels and Vitamin D levels showed the issue and recovery was quick once these and hyrdration were back in line....something to check out anyway and send my prayers for good results...Mayo in Rochester is still one of the best along with the Cleveland Clinic...It's very tough being the caregiver and to go through the worrry..sending you very best wishes and hope you get your medical situation under control too...



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the sweet birthday wishes, my friends. You all are a part of the rock of my solid foundation.

God bless you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I think my pictures posted - sometimes it takes me forever to get them up!!! And I need to learn how to resize them so that they aren't so big!! AZ


Great pictures! I've got the same problem with the sizes and no idea how to remedy it.  :lol: Also I've found lately that it will only let me put one, or two at most, on at a time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


Fabulous photo, Julie!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bulldog, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter. Blessings to you both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw on the news this morning that the cure for migraines is ---- more sex---and I'm not kidding.
> ...


Here's hoping, Zoe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


Hope there's an improvement very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a comment re: Maelinde and her DH, Randy and looked back through some of her postings - saw a lot of familiar names and miss hearing from so many. Didn't find the posting of what they called meatloaf, but was fun going down memory lane---sure are some great recipes out there. Would make for a great promotional item if someone took it on as a project!!



NanaCaren said:


> Yes we should be, even though it took loosing a few good people on the way to where we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Oh we did, Tessa! Young Ruairi at 4.5 years is interested in everything and he loves to watch grandma 'mitting', as he calls knitting. He took great interest in the row counter and the orange yarn and now knows the difference between a stitch and a row and wants a cushion knitted for him. Lots of story books read and cooking done. Granddaughter is a competent 10 year old and gets jobs done before asked. Tiny youngest grandson just had a lovely time invedstigating cupboards!! The elder two all at school now although they has to leave my home very early to make a long and circuitous journey to get there. They'll be back this evening to collect 'all sorts' and I'm doing housework and making their evening meal. My sister's roof is not badly damaged so we're all safe and secure. The weather forecast is for the cold spell to continue. Much love.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I have this using biscuit dough cut into triangles, I have also used pie dough rolled a bit thicker than you would for a pie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday from one Joy to another.

Do hope Mayo clinic will heal daughter.
Napa weather gorgeous. Went to church with DD yesterday. Then we went to Richmond to visit DS and DIL and we all went to Indian lunch in Oakland. DGD went to ballet shoe store. She had permission to buy en pointe slippers. Very important. We ate lunch outside and I was quite comfortable in cotton shirt. Everything is blooming and had lovely hike on fire road up into hills.

So lovely to spend this time with family. Back to desert on Tues.
Did I tell you youngest DGD and I built faerie houses? Again, will send pix when I get home.
Sassy Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Oh Betty, you have got a lot on your plate! Fingers crossed for an earlier appointment for your poor DD. Take care of yourself too. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


WOW a brilliant job on the sweater.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all - So. IL was hit with a big snow storm so am sending out special greetings to all of you with hopes that you are all safe and warm. 

Happy Birthday --- hope you celebrated big time.

Migraines --- I have great empathy; hope you all are doing better soon - I'm convinced that the weather patterns are part of the cause. My remedy was always to be tucked away in my bed in the quiet and dark.

Will have DGS here all week during spring break so looking for things to keep him occupied....he's been helping me fill the knitted Easter eggs with fiberfill. I think we'll do some baking today.

We have another gloomy gray windy day here--but thankfully, no snow.

Have a good week!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I looked too and didn't find it either. I think there would be several volumes or one very thick cook book. 
Found it he calls them "Meat Muffins"



RookieRetiree said:


> I saw a comment re: Maelinde and her DH, Randy and looked back through some of her postings - saw a lot of familiar names and miss hearing from so many. Didn't find the posting of what they called meatloaf, but was fun going down memory lane---sure are some great recipes out there. Would make for a great promotional item if someone took it on as a project!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning/evening everyone! Finally able to get back to the tea party - I hope there is still a drop or two left in the pot. Last week was spent trying to get work organized so if the sequestration does occur, we won't be quite as behind schedules. It's a mess.
> I've started the paperwork for retirement - YEA! I put in for April 30 or May 31 or June 30. It is just too much for me now, and there are so many new rules, regs, changes that I can't keep up. So, it's time to step down.
> There are about three inches of snow on my deck this morning, and it is still falling. Winter just won't let go this year. Fortunately (?) I am teleworking today so I don't have to face the traffic. Many people here get really terrified of driving in snow, and that makes for very slow commutes. I believe in caution, but it takes only one impatient person to cause a multi-car pile-up.
> So far, I am only up to page 10 of this week's party. The receipts sound delish, and the pictures are great! Now I must get back to work. See you all later.


Sue- Sam always has a drop to make another cuppa- especially for old friends! Glad you are not driving in the snow! We had some graphic images of white out pile ups from our Canadian contingent. Am glad you are getting retirement sorted- we have heard quite a lot about the sequestration even here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


thanks Kate- I love the photo looking out to sea- (not my own- I am on the wrong coast for that- and too far inland!)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For those that don't have pre made crescent rolls, I have not made these but will be trying them out.

Copycat Pillsbury Crescent Rolls
By lilsweetie on April 13, 2009

1 Reviews
Prep Time: 3 hrs Total Time: 3 hrs 15 minsServes: 32, Yield: 2 8 oz. tubes
About This Recipe
"Similar to the tubes of crescent dough you can buy at supermarkets. This dough can also be used in other recipes that call for Pillsbury crescent roll dough. The recipe makes the equivalent of 2 tubes of storebought dough. Be sure not to skip the step where you brush the dough with butter before baking. ***TIP***: For foolproof rising conditions, place dough in a large greased bowl, covered, in a cold oven. On the bottom rack, fill a 9x13 inch pan with boiling water and close the door. The moisture and heat makes for perfect results every time."
Ingredients
2 (4 1/2 teaspoon) packages dry yeast
3/4 cup water ( 100-110 degrees F)
2 large eggs, beaten
1/4 cup shortening, cubed
1/3 cup butter, cubed
4 cups flour, divided
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter, melted
Directions
In a large mixing bowl, dissolve the yeast and 1 tbsp of the sugar in the warm water. Let sit until foamy - 10 minutes
In a separate bowl, combine remaining sugar, salt and 3 cups flour. Using the paddle attachment, once yeast is foamy, stir in beaten eggs followed by shortening and butter. Next, add flour mixture using the dough hook. Turn out onto floured surface and slowly add the last cup of flour, kneading to achieve a smooth, elastic consistency. Be careful not to add too much flour. Use as little as possible - you may not need to add all the flour.
Place in a greased bowl, turning to grease the top of the dough. Let rise in a warm place (85 degrees F) until doubled, about 1 1/2 hours. ***TIP*** At this point if you want to use the dough for something other than crescents, such as other recipes using Pillsbury crescent dough, you can shape it as desired.
To form crescents: When done rising, divide in half, rolling each half into a 12-inch circle 1/4 inch thick. Spread with the soft butter and cut each circle into 16 wedges. Roll up each wedge beginning at the largest end and place, point side down, on a greased baking sheet. Curve to form crescents. Cover and let rise until doubled, approximately 1 hour.
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F and bake for 12 to 15 minutes, or until


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


It's reassuring to me that I'm.not the only one who does silly things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those that don't have pre made crescent rolls, I have not made these but will be trying them out.
> 
> Copycat Pillsbury Crescent Rolls
> By lilsweetie on April 13, 2009
> ...


sounds good Caren- I often made croissants for my girls with a very similar receipt!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well DH is reloading windows in his computer out in the shop- It just decided to go crazy.... it is pretty old and we just moved it out there and put the newer one in my office thank goodness!! Our road trip yesterday was quite the adventure. We spent a couple of hours walking around the "Big Sandy Shoot" in Arizona. If you google it you will see lots of BIG guns!! Machine guns, automatic rifles, jeeps with huge guns mounted on tripods.... it was amazing. You have to sign your life away and use ear and eye protection the whole time you are up on the line. They set up on a ridge and all the targets are down in a valley and across on the other side. One guy had these little remote control airplanes that he flew down the canyon and guys were shooting at them trying to knock them out of the sky. He had a HUGE pile of plane bodies and parts and collects all the pieces after the 3 day weekend and builds them again... DH is a big WWII fan (his dad was in the Coast Guard on transport ships) and watches a lot of History Channel. It was the first time he had seen some of these weapons in real life -and got to see them fired too. We don't hunt, but we do target shoot, so this was fun for both of us. Unfortunately it was real windy and cool yesterday so we didn't stay as long as we would have liked. They do this twice a year and folks come from all over to participate - so maybe next time we will drag the trailer and spend the weekend. There were even some guys from Canada there filming for a documentary they are producing..... It was good to get out together and reassuring to DH that he can do things like this again. Even a few months ago this would not have happened. So forward progress is being made at our house - I've been puttering around the house all day and getting laundry done - frozen fish and chips for dinner tonight so I may even get some knitting done. I picked up a hand crocheted shawl at the Thrift store last week for $1. I got it washed and it's spread out on the back of the couch drying at the moment - it has to be 7 feet wide!! It is black worsted weight acrylic and since I have sworn that I will never knit or crochet with black yarn any more it will go in my closet!! I will get a picture up in a little bit. Well the next thing on my list is to fill hummingbird feeders - so I think I will go take care of that - I'll be back!! luv-AZ


My DS's would love to be at that site, they are both into history and love the big guns!! For that matter I'd love to see them in "action" also :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, her name was Maelinde!!! She last posted in September 2012. She had a lot of spinal issues with her back and neck. She last posted a recipe for salsa:

Salsa Fresca California Style 
------------------------------ 

Ingredients:

6 Medium Roma Tomatoes
3 Large Tomatillos
1/3 Medium White or Sweet Yellow Onion
1/2 Medium Jalapeno Pepper
1/2 Tbs Minced Garlic
1/2 Tbs Lime Juice
1 Tbs Tapatio Brand Hot Sauce
1/2 tsp Salt

Preparation:

Slice tomatoes in half. Remove outer skin from 
tomatillos, and quarter them. Remove seed pod
from jalapeno. Place all ingredients in food
processor, and chop until at desired consistency.
Can be served right away, but for best flavor,
chill for at least 4 hours in refrigerator.

Serves about 6-8 people as a dip, or works well as a topping on salad, meat, baked potatoes, etc.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joy! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am going to post some pictures....if I can find them now that I downloaded them!!
> ...


cute idea for the "baskets" I'll have to remember this when Wyatt is a bit older! (Wyatt is neighbors almost 2 yr old) 
I may steal the idea for the hummingbird feeders :thumbup: :thumbup: I have the same problem with the winds here, had just about given up as they create such a mess and the dogs are always about when they decide to sling the syrup about :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Yes, I have my fibro meds and have been taking them for the past twenty years, right on schedule!!! hahah, but sometimes it is just the passing of time that the fibro needs. The migraines will end when they do. I was on some medication for migraines but everytime I took one of those pills, it felt like a 200lb weight was sitting on my chest and I could not breathe because of it. I stopped taking them. Now I just wait it out. Eventually they stop. I have been dealing with the migraines since I was 14 or so. hugs for you and may you be truly blessed today!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

However when you go into her blogg that seems still to be up and running!



5mmdpns said:


> yes, her name was Maelinde!!! She last posted in September 2012. She had a lot of spinal issues with her back and neck. She last posted a recipe for salsa:
> 
> Salsa Fresca California Style
> ------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> So glad to hear that DH is feeling better and getting his confidence back. back When you have been down that is a big thing. Glad you had fun, do you get to shoot also or just watch? DH has been looking at getting a gun, I would like to learn to shoot. He grew up with them and is quite used to them. Got a short nap then had some of the cinnamon coffee cake with a cuppa, yummy!! Called Aunt and thanked her, told her anytime she wanted to make it I would eat it. May have to try and get her recipe, she doesn't part with them easy. Still snowing and blowing here have Dr appt in morning to go over chemo effects and blood work, routine thing I believe. Everyone enjoy the rest of your day/evening. Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> [


I grew up with having my own rifle, started with BB gun of course, but loved when I got my first .22 rifle! I would bring home rabbits and squirrels, my Uncle would clean them and Aunt would put cook them up for dinners. Simpler times for sure! I have a pistol grip type shotgun now, the boys have been gifted the rifles as I know I'll never have use of them. The only reason I still have the shotgun is they argue over it, :roll: I have redone shells that hold rock salt instead of shot that can do more harm, I have some shells that are known as "bear" shot, basically rubber type shot that will not kill, just sting and make them run away. I know first hand that they work , LOL. But then I always had a pistol as a back up if it didn't :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful myfanwy - the pinks are wonderful.
> ...


Julie, your pictures are always amazing, just beautiful. I wish my camera had been at the ready this morning as the sky was a beautiful blend of pinks, blues and even a few hints of white as the sun rose. It is snowing now, ( I really thought this was Spring :? ) of course it won't stick as the ground is too warm, but just confines us to inside the house once again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> However when you go into her blogg that seems still to be up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is because once you have signed up and registered for Knitting Paradise, you are there forever and you are not remmoved. Whatever you have posted remains unless you have asked Administration to remove your posts. Administration does not remove someone just because they leave Knitting Paradise, the reason? because think of how many posts and topics would no longer be available if that was done. hahah, sort of like, "you can leave the party but the party does not leave you."


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Budasha, but when I have a migraine the rules are 1) no noise at all 2) no lights, and, this is the biggest one: 3) NO BODY TOUCH ME :evil:
> In the fibromyalgia world, every last thing is magnified a thousand percent if things are happening inside the fibromyalgia body. I am so much better off just being by myself, and for that I am grateful! I am hoping that the migraine is totally gone by tomorrow. Zoe


Hoping and praying that this day is without the dreaded migraine Zoe, Mom had to be hospitalized when she had hers, but of course this was back in the 60's before the strong pain meds were in pill form I guess. 
Keeping you close in prayers my friend... always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at your workshop Lurker - I have never checked any of them out and I was surprised at how many people were hitting on the thread and wanting to sign up - How fun for you. I'm sure it will be a great success. I must have missed some of the KTP if you had a bad week - I hope things are on the "up". I always am wishing good things for you my friend!! luv-AZ
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> 
> I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.
> 
> Joy


Happy, Happy Birthday Joy!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a funtasticily wonderfilled day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday wishes for you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


thanks, Marianne, Sounds like a very cold spring! (so far)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My mom just called is in ER they are admitting her for her heart again. Said if they weren't keeping her she wouldn't have told me, yelled at her for that, quietly if course. Told her that wasn't fair doesn't matter what I'm dealing with need to know what's going on with her.


Oh my dear Pup, keeping you and yours in prayers my friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


as they say- right back atcha!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I saw this online and thought how appropriate it was for posting on the Tea Party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Budasha, but when I have a migraine the rules are 1) no noise at all 2) no lights, and, this is the biggest one: 3) NO BODY TOUCH ME :evil:
> ...


There have only been a couple of times when I had to be taken to emergency by ambulance because of the migraines. Thankfully, it has been awhile since the last time! Seems like my migraine will completely leave today. Cheers and here is hoping!!!!! Zoe


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I presently have three Shelties. They are very intelligent and love to have a job to do.

I am just now catching up. Are those your shelties in your avatar?
They are beautiful.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I belonged to ancestry and found it invaluable, I only had worldwide for a little while as it is so expensive and have not got that many family members out of the UK. It is well worth its cost and has all sorts of records on there including military and parish records. I could not have done without it. Hope this helps with making a decision for your tree. lyn x



Ezenby said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> 
> sam


My husband is going to be hiding eggs too! Hopefully this will melt We have a few inches now. The weather report keeps on changing as to who will get what, the worst of it is clearly south of us.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one for Sam, and of course, everyone else is invited!!!! Sam, you need to get the grands involved in making this!!!! I am sure they would be your taste testers!!! Zoe
> 
> *Heaven In A Bowl (Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle)*
> 1 fudge brownie mix (13-inch x 9-inch pan size)2 packages (13 ounces each) miniature peanut butter cups (lots of Reese cups work too!!!)
> ...


Oh my goodness gracious me, I have some friends that would just grab spoons and devour this right out of the dish!!! Speaking of which one has a birthday on Friday.. this may do well instead of a cake!! Thank you Zoe, you just made this birthday event a bit more interesting, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!
> 
> *Meat Loaf *
> 2 eggs, beaten 2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 1 cup Progresso® panko crispy bread crumbs 1 small red onion, finely chopped 1 tablespoon coarsely chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 2/3 cup ketchup 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce Salt and pepper
> ...


Zoe, have you been in my Mom's head lately??? She just yesterday asked for a fruity desert and meatloaf!! These will be perfect and just the right size for her!! The fruity pizza will be a hit I'm sure!! will have to check to see if there are fresh kiwi's in stock, the last ones that C brought home were not very fresh, but then she really doesn't know how to shop for produce, her late DH did most all the cooking and shopping.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Those little meat loaf cups are fun! I need to save them to my "try this" folder! I would love to do some of the deserts but I will never lose weight at this rate! Luv-AZ
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I really appreciate your style my friend :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the birthday wishes, Kathy. I just don't feel like I'm coming up on my 70th. Golly, that sound so old and I don't feel ''old''. LOL LOL But there's no denying it. My ''baby'' sister and brother are coming up on 68 and 66 years. That doesn't seem possible either. And now I'm the eldest of my generation. Now I'm verging on the maudlin, so I better quit.
> ...


My boys have known from the start that I refuse to EVER grow up, LOL. There is absolutely no reason for me to "act" my age, for I never know if they mean the calendar age or the mental age :thumbup: :thumbup: I really think that I try to blend the two equally at least in public situations :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Arent friends wonderful? we so want to help out and spread the love!!!! Zoe


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry to take so long to get back. I have also found Ancestry a good place to go for records. However it has not helped me for my relatives over the pond. I had such minimal information. After using the internet to searchout the Family Research Centre in Aberdeen it helped me make up my mind to make the trip to Aberdeen and search in church records, and I got a lot of help in pointing me in the right direction. These records are not on the internet and not all were in the Family Research Centre here in Kitchener. If there is a Family Research Centre in your area it is a good place to go, but it is a good idea to make an appointment before your go. They have people there that are very experienced in searching and sometimes they guide you to information you would not dream of finding. They do have rcords on microfilm from some places in Europe but I don't know what the extent of the information is. One of my cousins had to go to Germany to look up records in a church to carry on with her search. As I said before, you can also find some European sites on the intrnet where it is sometimes possible to find records or leads to where you can find records. However - back to Ancestry - I found them a great source for my records here. The only problem are ship records. You can find some, but not all. But that is genealogy - some but not quite all. Ancestry has increased the amount of records they have and I have found more records because of that. They use the money they get well. Hope this info helps. Have a nice week.



melyn said:


> I belonged to ancestry and found it invaluable, I only had worldwide for a little while as it is so expensive and have not got that many family members out of the UK. It is well worth its cost and has all sorts of records on there including military and parish records. I could not have done without it. Hope this helps with making a decision for your tree. lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Oh my dear Betty, you and your daughter are always in our prayers. Thyroid can be controlled with meds, C is on them and I know others that are also. Please take care of yourself, though I know you are devoted to time with your daughters care, you have to have the strength that only rest will give to you. 
Always in our hearts my friend :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy!! Are you buried in snow yet? I sure hope it isn't too bad for you to have a wonderful day!


Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


Wonderful sweater, TNS. Great job!!!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

nittergma said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my son-in-law was just here picking up my garbage - he was telling me that we are in line to get between four to six inches of snow tomorrow. more in southern ohio. i really hope he is wrong. hopefully it won't last as i have about 150 eggs to hide while the folks are at church on easter. snow - can you believe it. humbug!
> ...


My dear FIL (now passed away) used to invite the kids from a nearby youth home to his farm for an egg hunt. His method of hiding candy eggs was to throw lots and lots of them from his pickup truck into the pastures. By that time it was harder for him to get around, so this worked for him! The kids had a great time and so did he.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sorry to take so long to get back. I have also found Ancestry a good place to go for records. However it has not helped me for my relatives over the pond. I had such minimal information. After using the internet to searchout the Family Research Centre in Aberdeen it helped me make up my mind to make the trip to Aberdeen and search in church records, and I got a lot of help in pointing me in the right direction. These records are not on the internet and not all were in the Family Research Centre here in Kitchener. If there is a Family Research Centre in your area it is a good place to go, but it is a good idea to make an appointment before your go. They have people there that are very experienced in searching and sometimes they guide you to information you would not dream of finding. They do have rcords on microfilm from some places in Europe but I don't know what the extent of the information is. One of my cousins had to go to Germany to look up records in a church to carry on with her search. As I said before, you can also find some European sites on the intrnet where it is sometimes possible to find records or leads to where you can find records. However - back to Ancestry - I found them a great source for my records here. The only problem are ship records. You can find some, but not all. But that is genealogy - some but not quite all. Ancestry has increased the amount of records they have and I have found more records because of that. They use the money they get well. Hope this info helps. Have a nice week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My younger daughter is really into geneology and has found Ancestry to be a great help. She has traced my DHs Father's and Mother's families back to England in the 1500s, my Mother's family back to France to about the same time. Where we run into roadblocks are with my Father's family. They came from Ireland to Canada and we have records of my great-grandparents and then.....nothing! Can't get any farther back. We think we are going to have to take a trip up there and search records that haven't been put on line yet. Will have to brush up on our French because we do know they at one point were living in Quebec. The search continues!! Paula


i believe a lot of Irish records have been destroyed in various conflicts- but good luck none the less!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


Beautiful sweater!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Arent friends wonderful? we so want to help out and spread the love!!!! Zoe


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Finally caught up - busy weekend. I'm babysitting now - little one is asleep so I've been able to do some speed reading! I have everyone's prayer requests in my notebook, and I keep them in mind whenever I get some quiet time. I really think of this group as a big family. 
Julie,can't wait for your workshop. I just found out that one of my dearest friends is getting married after being alone for 24 years. She will be moving to Florida and I think a shawl in your pattern will be a perfect gift for her when she is in the air-conditioning.
Zoe, my sympathies on your migraine. I seem to have "out-grown" mine - only have had one or two in the last 5 years and the last one I stopped with peppermint oil!
AZ, my DH and I are also "Hams". We've had a lot of fun with it over the years and have made some wonderful and lasting friendships. 
There were other things I wanted to comment on, but I didn't write them down, so of course I've forgotten and anyway, Lily is starting to fuss, so I've got to get her and start fixing lunch. For a little tiny girl, she sure can pack in the food! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No they are not the loofa gourds.  I forget the name (took them to the local Extension Service Agency) but they are actually edible before dried out. We tried them but didn't care for it.


I grew some loofah gourds one year--they look more like zucchini or exotic cucumbers when they're green.

I am catching up bit by bit--these past few days have been a bit hard to keep up with...!

Prayer for you, dear Betty, Darowil and family, PupLover, and all else who need them. I do hope to get back to make some proper posts the rest of the week, but we shall see how that plays out; DD leaves Wednesday and we are in prep mode!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Joy. You are very kind to send them.

Glad you're enjoying the visit with family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> There have only been a couple of times when I had to be taken to emergency by ambulance because of the migraines. Thankfully, it has been awhile since the last time! Seems like my migraine will completely leave today. Cheers and here is hoping!!!!! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Patches, your hug has brightened my snowy, overcast birthday. Hugs, back to you!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, KateB. for the good wishes. Many years ago when my grandmother passed away at the age of 70, I thought she was truly ''old''. Now that number doesn't feel aged at all!! lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, KateB. for the good wishes. Many years ago when my grandmother passed away at the age of 70, I thought she was truly ''old''. Now that number doesn't feel aged at all!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


And add my wishes for a joyous day!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, Pup lover and Sandy. 

It has been a long time since I've had so many birthday wishes--even my aunt, who is only 7 years older, called yesterday (while she could remember it, God bless her!) to offer her good wishes.

Sometimes this being the eldest of my generation comes as a large surprise to me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The winds kept me up most of the night, C told me she awoke thinking we were being bombed!! must have had a straight line wind as the neighbors boat was blown from the trailer, the strap failed it appears, not sure how he will right this one but I'm sure he'll find a way. 
Snow is blowing all around, had hoped to work in the garage workshop today, but just too cold to even consider that adventure! I'm sure I have some knitting to work on, trying to clear everything up before Julie's workshop begins!!! 
Daniel suggested a new peanut butter that he discovered, we love to mix honey with ours and now their is a brand that has it mixed in, it is a natural product so that makes it all the better. I did find out it is a local product but he said that "Skippy" makes a good one also. We found almond butter and a pecan butter, but the best find is the Amaretto, Pecan whipped honey, oh my goodness, so rich but just need a touch on a warm roll :thumbup: 
With all the wonderful recipes posted I guess I'm thinking about food, LOL. A dangerous subject as we are sincerely trying to diet! 
I am on the last disc of Season 2 of Downton Abbey, of course I know from popping in and out of Mom's room how season 3 ends, but figuring out how, when's and why's is wonderful! 
Mom is up and ready for a bit of company (she like me loves her quiet time when she first awakes) so I should go and visit with her for a bit. She is adjusting to the quiet room a bit easier now. She still calls out for Mandy, thinks she hears her barking, it's just dreams of course, but it is getting easier for her to live with.
I hope to be keep caught up again this week. The house will be quiet until Thursday morning, when my "other" son arrives, of course he calls both C and I mom and my mother is Nan of course. Will be a short visit this time as he just had a promotion and has more hours and more responsibilities at his job now. This young man has 3 degrees now, one is for a Para-legal (not sure what that entails) the other is in business management the other is Political Science. Yet, he works happily in a large box type grocery chain as a head bookkeeper. Happiness is what counts most in life, glad he found what makes him happy at a young age for sure!
Take care my friends, keeping you all surrounded in Prayers, many hugs and always with much love and respect.
Marianne


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you, Marianne and 5mm. Very sweet of you
To send me good wishes. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My boys have known from the start that I refuse to EVER grow up, LOL. There is absolutely no reason for me to "act" my age, for I never know if they mean the calendar age or the mental age :thumbup: :thumbup: I really think that I try to blend the two equally at least in public situations :lol: :lol: :roll:


I think you have accurately summed up our goal as we get older, Marianne.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes, nittergma. We've gotten a couple of inches, but it has halted for now.
How is the little goat doing these days? Take care.

Have you given any thought to joining in on the gathering at Sam's place this summer?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That sounds great, Paula, Knitted in the right yarn- it comes away quite quickly! Because it works well on a larger needle- I am using 5.5mm (US 9) for the mohair I am currently knitting up.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Finally caught up - busy weekend. I'm babysitting now - little one is asleep so I've been able to do some speed reading! I have everyone's prayer requests in my notebook, and I keep them in mind whenever I get some quiet time. I really think of this group as a big family.
> Julie,can't wait for your workshop. I just found out that one of my dearest friends is getting married after being alone for 24 years. She will be moving to Florida and I think a shawl in your pattern will be a perfect gift for her when she is in the air-conditioning.
> Zoe, my sympathies on your migraine. I seem to have "out-grown" mine - only have had one or two in the last 5 years and the last one I stopped with peppermint oil!
> AZ, my DH and I are also "Hams". We've had a lot of fun with it over the years and have made some wonderful and lasting friendships.
> There were other things I wanted to comment on, but I didn't write them down, so of course I've forgotten and anyway, Lily is starting to fuss, so I've got to get her and start fixing lunch. For a little tiny girl, she sure can pack in the food! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should be so proud! Your work is lovely. This is your DD who is at vet. college?


Yes, this is the"baby vet". Thank you for your kind compliments. This one was fairly simple once I got going on it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Sorlenna, for the good wishes. Hope you have a great day, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS, the sweater is gorgeous and DD is also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the sweet birthday wishes, my friends. You all are a part of the rock of my solid foundation.
> 
> God bless you all. Ohio Joy


And another birthday wish from Alderney, too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> WOW a brilliant job on the sweater.


Thank you NanaCaren. It was a fun project.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> The sweater is gorgeous! Do I see a cow in the other room in the first picture?


ThankYou Er, yes, there is a 5ft high cutout cardboard cow in the background. I sent off for it and put it into her room on her 18 th birthday, a school day so when she opened the door she was confronted by a cow! Not as cruel as it might sound as she was and still is very keen on dairy cows after working on a farm over the past two summers. She's going back again this summer too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous sweater! I remember having a short one with a big rib like that in the 70's! Don't think the rib would enhance the stomach nowadays!!  I used to have a figure like your DD once upon a time!
> 
> On second glance....how did that black and white cow get into the hallway behind your DD?!!!.......Yes everyone, go back and look at the first picture, (page 54) it's not me seeing things, honest!


Thank you for your kind words. As for the cow, I have just posted an explanation.......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> ThankYou Er, yes, there is a 5ft high cutout cardboard cow in the background. I sent off for it and put it into her room on her 18 th birthday, a school day so when she opened the door she was confronted by a cow! Not as cruel as it might sound as she was and still is very keen on dairy cows after working on a farm over the past two summers. She's going back again this summer too.


How fun! I want one of an alpaca. LOL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful sweater!!


ThankYou Marianne818 and everyone else who has made such lovely comments. You are all so kind. Did you spot the cow too?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> just to top it off, a photo from face book- the same sunrise, looking to sea, from the Kaikoura Peninsula, on the South Island. Much more cloud there!


Gorgeous sunrise but still the sky looks threatening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That's what I thought too. I went to the local home building and they do have some narrow tiles that I might be able to use to make a pattern behind the stove. I think I'll try the paint route first and if that doesn't work, I'll go for the tiles.



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh there has to be a way to fix it - maybe a decorative tile glued on or a decal of some kind scattered on the backsplash????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday



jheiens said:


> Julie, your picture of the sunrise for the 25th is a lovely start for my birthday tomorrow--and I don't even have to wait for it to happen here. Thank you.
> 
> I knew you were a talented woman but didn't know your talents were this awesome.
> 
> Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the colour of your yarn. Lots of nice patterns on this site. Thanks for sharing.



This is what I am trying to finish up on my needles right now. It is a free download and is super easy. It is an 8 row repeat but the pattern only happens on row 3; the rest of the rows are just knit. Think of it as a modified feather and fan...just no yarn overs :) Here is the link...it appears about 3/4 of the way down the page: [URL=http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns said:


> http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns[/URL].htm


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

My goodness, I feel like that old saying; The hurrieder I go the behinder I get!
Our Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation banquet was Saturday night so have been busy get things totaled and finished. We made a little over $65,000.00. In the process I have gotten behind in KP reading. But, I am reading fast. Thinking and praying for the sick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Your peanut butter trifle sound great but ooh so much sugar. If I made that, DH and I would pig out, Although he could put on a few pounds, I don't want to.

Meat loaf sounds good too. This one might appeal to 
DH - he's so picky about his food these days. I'm going to give it a try with the mashed taters.



5mmdpns said:


> A quick hearty meal that can be cooked ahead of time --baked, put in the fridge, and then the microwave to reheat!!
> 
> *Meat Loaf *
> 2 eggs, beaten 2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 1 cup Progresso® panko crispy bread crumbs 1 small red onion, finely chopped 1 tablespoon coarsely chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 2/3 cup ketchup 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce Salt and pepper
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers Budasha, and here is to appetites! Have fun making them, and any ground meat could be used in place of the ground beef. I like ground chicken myself! Zoe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Betty - I am so sorry to hear that your daughter is so ill. Sending healing prayers to her. That's a tough schedule that you have so please be sure to take care of yourself as well. .



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and it fits your DD so well. Too bad she is so shy.



TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Heard on the news that some of you in the U.S. are expecting more snow. I sure hope the forecasters are wrong. Now even the U.K. is getting slammed. I think we've all had more than our fair share of snow.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Man - that was a good one Angora!!!


Angora1 said:


> Yesterday I couldn't get the blender in the fridge so I took the bottom off. :shock: :shock: :shock: Where in the world was my mind. You can imagine the green smoothie yucky mess I had to clean up. Still can't figure out why I did that. My focus was just on getting it to fit and not keeping what was in there inside. :x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

As you should be !!!!


Angora1 said:


> Thanks AZ and everyone else. I made a book from the photos I managed to get yesterday. One for him and one for us. I must say, some of them turned out really great. Wish I could share them all with you, but that would be a little much. LOL Proud Grandma Alert


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ, so glad your DH is improving and good find on the shawl. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Someone was watching over you that day!!


Lurker 2 said:


> still thinking of aircraft DH has probably picked up my mistake- our registration begins ZK so the Rallye was ZK CCS, the Cub I flew mostly was ZK BTY, which had the misfortune of crashing during the flypast when Mangere airport was opened, and immolating both occupants. My younger brother says she was rebuilt, but crashed again on the West Coast (of the South Island) on a tricky take off. An elderly Maori friend had had a premonition that I should not go to the opening- and I at 17 was left fuming at home solitarily, but you can imagine my horror hearing the radio broadcast of the flypast. I am afraid my loss really was for 'my' aircraft. They did not rebuild her after the second fatal. It put a real dampener on my enthusiasm though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great sweater and the fit is perfect!!!! Nice Job Mom!!!


TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha!!!! You and I are on the same page with this one!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> The alphabet language has really changed since texting has taken over....my DD will put cya as in see ya - and she seemed surprised to learn that it had a whole different meaning to me.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good to hear from you Siouxann, and of course there's still tea in the pot! You'll love retirement - so much more time for KTP! :lol:


That's what I'm hoping! I will be sooo happy to be able to knit and chat with all my wonder KTP family, I can hardly wait. I gave the three dates as requested, and now must wait for HR to make the decision as to which they will accept.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Ohio Joy! Hope your day is fabulous and that you have many more!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gorgeous sunrise but still the sky looks threatening.


It was building up to some rain- mostly in the Alps (Southern)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Someone was watching over you that day!!


The old lady and Mum, definitely agreed on that point, nowadays I do too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*TNS*: there is a post I put up on page 52, which might be of interest to your DH, but it seems you may have missed it!? Just wondering?!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No stealing necessary!! Ideas are to be shared!!! The feeder brackets have made it so much easier to put feeders where I want (one on a piece of pipe stuck in a flower pot of dirt up on the porch outside my office window) and saves on the mess and having to refill so often from spillage!!! The Easter Glasses have a little bit of licorice in the bottom and the bath poof stuffed in the top - so even if candy isn't approved of there is something to use!! 


Marianne818 said:


> cute idea for the "baskets" I'll have to remember this when Wyatt is a bit older! (Wyatt is neighbors almost 2 yr old)
> I may steal the idea for the hummingbird feeders :thumbup: :thumbup: I have the same problem with the winds here, had just about given up as they create such a mess and the dogs are always about when they decide to sling the syrup about :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, KateB. for the good wishes. Many years ago when my grandmother passed away at the age of 70, I thought she was truly ''old''. Now that number doesn't feel aged at all!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


I read somewhere (probably on KP!) that 'elderly' is always 20 years older than you are! Works for me! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Finally caught up - busy weekend. I'm babysitting now - little one is asleep so I've been able to do some speed reading! I have everyone's prayer requests in my notebook, and I keep them in mind whenever I get some quiet time. I really think of this group as a big family.
> Julie,can't wait for your workshop. I just found out that one of my dearest friends is getting married after being alone for 24 years. She will be moving to Florida and I think a shawl in your pattern will be a perfect gift for her when she is in the air-conditioning.
> Zoe, my sympathies on your migraine. I seem to have "out-grown" mine - only have had one or two in the last 5 years and the last one I stopped with peppermint oil!
> AZ, my DH and I are also "Hams". We've had a lot of fun with it over the years and have made some wonderful and lasting friendships.
> There were other things I wanted to comment on, but I didn't write them down, so of course I've forgotten and anyway, Lily is starting to fuss, so I've got to get her and start fixing lunch. For a little tiny girl, she sure can pack in the food! Love and prayers, Paula


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally caught up with a speed reading of posts I issued.

Spent the the morning getting to and from the urologist. The procedure will be done tomorrow at 1 pm. Thank you for prayers and good thoughts. Much appreciated. Today is also the fifth anniversary of the death of DD Allison. A double whammy.

Pup Lover-hope things go well with your mom.
Ohio Joy- happy birthday from WI Joy
TNS-beautiful sweeter and pattern
Bulldog-hope you can find some answers at Mayos-a very good place.

Healing thoughts and prayers to all I forgot.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read somewhere (probably on KP!) that 'elderly' is always 20 years older than you are! Works for me! :lol:


I was a bit startled when a young child at church called me 'that old lady', but by your calculation, there is no escaping it!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit startled when a young child at church called me 'that old lady', but by your calculation, there is no escaping it!!!!!!


I was horrified to be asked by a child if I was the mother of another of the teachers in our school, then, when I thought about it I realised I was over 20 years her senior so I easily could have been!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Finally caught up with a speed reading of posts I issued.
> 
> Spent the the morning getting to and from the urologist. The procedure will be done tomorrow at 1 pm. Thank you for prayers and good thoughts. Much appreciated. Today is also the fifth anniversary of the death of DD Allison. A double whammy.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well tomorrow. We'll all be thinking of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was horrified to be asked by a child if I was the mother of another of the teachers in our school, then, when I thought about it I realised I was over 20 years her senior so I easily could have been!


And of course some grandmothers can be quite young! It is all in the perception!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear of the farmers' losses- always hard when these storms occur at lambing time- as so often seems to happen here- certainly in the South Island. Your little house must have been so busy over the weekend. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


The little house is in Ballyhalbert so it was just as well that I was in my home in Belfast. Hardly a mansion, being an extended three bedroom semi-detached. Having the additional room at the top of the house was a boon at this time. I'm really tired and I expect that stress plays a part in that. One keeps on going when worried and when that eases, the aches and pains strike. I'll do little this evening other than knit. My mind isn't up to revision for the beekeeping examination. Oh I'm glad that I began that early as I'm not a last minute person. My evening meal will be very simple - once I think about the things in the fridge.

Lots of prayers for various KTP family. Sick mothers and sisters, migraines and kidney problems are all in prayer and for those with heavy hearts. A big hug and a 'virtual' cup of tea and a scone. Gratefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The little house is in Ballyhalbert so it was just as well that I was in my home in Belfast. Hardly a mansion, being an extended three bedroom semi-detached. Having the additional room at the top of the house was a boon at this time. I'm really tired and I expect that stress plays a part in that. One keeps on going when worried and when that eases, the aches and pains strike. I'll do little this evening other than knit. My mind isn't up to revision for the beekeeping examination. Oh I'm glad that I began that early as I'm not a last minute person. My evening meal will be very simple - once I think about the things in the fridge.
> 
> Lots of prayers for various KTP family. Sick mothers and sisters, migraines and kidney problems are all in prayer and for those with heavy hearts. A big hug and a 'virtual' cup of tea and a scone. Gratefully.


That is good you had the larger house, for the storm- our news was telling us about the snow on the Isle of Aran near Kate B- and how they have no power still- but Belfast was not mentioned. I am sure conditions are much the same though. The power outages are tough when it is such an unexpected cold spell. There were shots of the damage to the power pylons- has that happened in Ireland too?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh my dear Betty, you and your daughter are always in our prayers. Thyroid can be controlled with meds, C is on them and I know others that are also. Please take care of yourself, though I know you are devoted to time with your daughters care, you have to have the strength that only rest will give to you.
> Always in our hearts my friend :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love and strength to you and your daughter. The reputation of the clinic is world-renowned and I pray that she will benefit from the expertise of the staff there and SOON.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good you had the larger house, for the storm- our news was telling us about the snow on the Isle of Aran near Kate B- and how they have no power still- but Belfast was not mentioned. I am sure conditions are much the same though. The power outages are tough when it is such an unexpected cold spell. There were shots of the damage to the power pylons- has that happened in Ireland too?


Lots of damage to power lines and I've seen photographs of twisted pylons on the recent television news. Arran in Scotland and the Glens of Antrim have been hard hit. The sheep farmers are beside themselves with worry but the Min of Ag is doing all it can with help from Territorial Army and the various rescue organisations. I'm now caught up with the posts and will read further incomings later this evening.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day to all. Just finished reading the posts. 
Happy birthday to Ohio Joy and jeiens. Only as old as you feel. Stay safe and warm. Have to call my kids and see how much they got.
Purl, bulldog, puplover, Zoe and anyone else who need them, healing wishes coming your way. Hoping Mayo Clinic finds out what is going on with your DD.
Valerie, glad to hear every one weathered the storm and hoping that spring finally makes an appearance there, too.
TNS, stunning sweater and the fit is spot on. Glad your DD likes it. Had to go back and "spot the cow". My DGD2 is training to be a vet assistant. 
If I missed anyone, please know you are in my thoughts.
Have the newborn fish hat done up to the tail decrease. The short rows had me stumped for a time but figured it out. Will post when done. 
Hope everyone has a great day.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This weather has been something for so many of us around the world. I remember when we lived in Missouri it could get real scary with the tornadoes and storms. We get some pretty good T-Storms here, but for the most part it is sunny skies. I have just finished up most of my chores and office work for the day. I think I will go get my shower and head out to run a couple of errands. The plan is to leave for Dad's early tomorrow - it's about 5 hours and his appointment is at 4:30PM. I will take him into town Wed morning to do a shop, and then we will come home. This is the first time DH has been out there in years.... I think an overnight is a good start. I'm sure there will be more time spent out there as we go on. I will check back in when I get a minute - hope everyone has a wonderful week - luv-AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, TNS. I've enjoyed reading about your Channel Islands weather and communities.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, the day is not ending as well as it started.

DH has just been called out to make a ''short'' trip for the car dealer he drives for to deliver a vehicle to another dealer; the lovely roasted hen I'd anticipated having for dinner is not totally thawed yet so dinner will be delayed, and I'm getting perturbed with family members. 

I will get over it and dinner will be eaten at some point. But it's my birthday, for crying out loud!!

Now I'm down from my soapbox and the fret is over. Thanks, Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And now I have more good wishes to be grateful for thanks to Budasha, WI Joy, Kathy Hinkle, and Gwen. You gals are all such great and caring friends here at Sam's place. Thanks again.

Ohio JOy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Put a hold on it through the library. And there is a DVD also so you are right about hte movie- written for the screen and directed by Bob Dolman.
> 
> And talking of books from the library picked up The guernsey Literary and potato Peel Pie Society yeasterday )now to find time to read it). At least How to eat fried worms shouldn't take too long


You may not be able to put the Guernsey.... down. Our lifeguard, who does not like books of letters, could not.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes I know what you mean. My brother was born in 1947, one of the coldest winters on record. My parents lived in a small cottage, that would have been heated with a coal fire. I don't know how they managed, but in those days it was the norm.


I did not live with central heating until I had graduated from college and was renting places to live.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Well, the day is not ending as well as it started.
> 
> DH has just been called out to make a ''short'' trip for the car dealer he drives for to deliver a vehicle to another dealer; the lovely roasted hen I'd anticipated having for dinner is not totally thawed yet so dinner will be delayed, and I'm getting perturbed with family members.
> 
> ...


Smile your still very special. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sweater is really stunning TNS. I haven't tried any fitted clothing yet. You've done a beautiful job.


Thank you Gwenie. I wouldn't make anything so clingy for my current shape, but my DD is able to wear these shapes at 19!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I looked too and didn't find it either. I think there would be several volumes or one very thick cook book.
> Found it he calls them "Meat Muffins"


Was about to post that while I couldn't find it I thought they were cooked in muffin tins. I found my printed copy of her Pizza Soup while looking for the meatloaf but couldn't find it on my computer.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful sweater and it fits your DD so well. Too bad she is so shy.


Thanks, budasha. DD is just cautious about appearing on an open site as they get so many warnings about on-line safety. Otherwise she is not particularly shy, just a little reserved with strangers in crowds.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was about to post that while I couldn't find it I thought they were cooked in muffin tins. I found my printed copy of her Pizza Soup while looking for the meatloaf but couldn't find it on my computer.


I make meatloaf in muffin cups all the time but have never put mashed potatoes on them. We just call them mini meatloaf.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I have my fibro meds and have been taking them for the past twenty years, right on schedule!!! hahah, but sometimes it is just the passing of time that the fibro needs. The migraines will end when they do. I was on some medication for migraines but everytime I took one of those pills, it felt like a 200lb weight was sitting on my chest and I could not breathe because of it. I stopped taking them. Now I just wait it out. Eventually they stop. I have been dealing with the migraines since I was 14 or so. hugs for you and may you be truly blessed today!! Zoe


Maybe they will start to disapper- mine started about then and have dramtically decreased in frequency in the last few years- and I think you are a but younger than me so you never know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I make meatloaf in muffin cups all the time but have never put mashed potatoes on them. We just call them mini meatloaf.


I realsied after I posted this that I think I was referring to someone else who talked of Maelindas meatloaf which I think was in muffin tins, And her pizza soup.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We are a sad lot in the house today, Mom has been watching some movie that brought her to tears, C just finished the second disk in the Season 1 of Downton Abbey and just passed by my room tissue in hand wiping her tears. I just finished watching Mathew standing alone by a grave (don't want to give away any details if others are behind as I am) Only 1 more episode before I'll be hunting for Season 3, LOL. 
Hope all have a wonderful evening, I'm off to see how or what I am doing with this pork loin for our dinner. I'm afraid I got a bit spoiled while Daniel was here doing the majority of the cooking! 
Love ya all, many hugs and keeping you surrounded in prayers always,
M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have putzed around all day - need to take a shower yet - then i will come join you and do some catching up. it has been one of those days - snowy - but beginning to melt - we got maybe an inch if that much - very wet. hopefully this is mother nature's swan song for winter.

back soon.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Finally caught up with a speed reading of posts I issued.
> 
> Spent the the morning getting to and from the urologist. The procedure will be done tomorrow at 1 pm. Thank you for prayers and good thoughts. Much appreciated. Today is also the fifth anniversary of the death of DD Allison. A double whammy.
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Have been catching up. Thanks for the lovely pictures, tasty-sounding recipes, and general sharing. Thoughts for those who are ill, and birthday wishes to Ohio Joy! Sometimes around here we celebrate over several days when situations like what you describe happen. Nothing wrong with having a "birthday week."

This is our version of "Meat Muffins." The Taco Braid (can't wait to try it) reminded me of it:

1 container (10 oz.) tube of buttermilk biscuits
1 lb ground beef 
1/2 cup ketchup
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon chili power, or to taste
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Separate dough into 10 biscuit and then flatten into 10-inch circles. Press each circle into a greased muffin cup, covering the bottom and sides.
Brown and drain the ground beef. Mix ketchup, vinegar, and chili powder; add to browned meat and mix well.
Put about 1/4 cup of this mixture into each lined muffin cup.
Sprinkle with cheese. Bake 375 for 18-20 minutes. Cool for about 5 minutes before removing to serve. 

I think this recipe has been around for awhile. It was one of the first recipes DD learned to make and it has always been popular. Very easy, not fancy, but tasty. I'm sure you could use ground turkey, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Gwenie. I wouldn't make anything so clingy for my current shape, but my DD is able to wear these shapes at 19!!


I could have worn that lovely jumper when I was 19 too- but not now, another whoes shape woun't allow it any longer.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> And now I have more good wishes to be grateful for thanks to Budasha, WI Joy, Kathy Hinkle, and Gwen. You gals are all such great and caring friends here at Sam's place. Thanks again.
> 
> Ohio JOy


From me too, Joy. I hope the day brings pleasure.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> The feeder brackets are DH's solution to the wind we get that always slings the nectar around - easy to find (around here) fittings for electrical pipe.... I "planted" one in a flower pot just outside my window so I can watch the hummers while I work!!


Wow what a great idea for your humming bird feeders--something I may just try. My cat loves watching birds so they keep her entertained. Something special about watching a humming bird. Thanks for the idea, your DH is so smart. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your new kitchen looks great. I've been trying to find someway of patching a burn mark on my backsplash. What a job! Tomorrow I'm going to see about getting some paint to see if it will cover the burn. Otherwise, I have to get a whole new counter top. Bummer


Is your countertop and/or back splash Corian?? If so, it can be repaired. The installers told me to be sure to save the "hole" cut for the sink because it can be used to make repairs plus they can come out and resurface when scratches appear--apparently they buff them out. Even if your back splash is a bit older, I would call around first before attempting a "fit" of your own. good luck!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> still thinking of aircraft DH has probably picked up my mistake- our registration begins ZK so the Rallye was ZK CCS, the Cub I flew mostly was ZK BTY, which had the misfortune of crashing during the flypast when Mangere airport was opened, and immolating both occupants. My younger brother says she was rebuilt, but crashed again on the West Coast (of the South Island) on a tricky take off. An elderly Maori friend had had a premonition that I should not go to the opening- and I at 17 was left fuming at home solitarily, but you can imagine my horror hearing the radio broadcast of the flypast. I am afraid my loss really was for 'my' aircraft. They did not rebuild her after the second fatal. It put a real dampener on my enthusiasm though.


Quite correct Julie, I had missed this post! DH didn't say anything about the registration to me so maybe he just skimmed and missed it. How awful hearing that your Cub crashed. Certainly seems that someone was looking out for you. I can understand how sad you felt about its demise. The Alderney club plane went down at sea about 18 months ago, and I heard about it on the radio, not identified but said to be from Alderney and returning there. We are such a small community that you dread hearing this as it almost certainly means you know those involved. It turned out to be an elderly couple that we know quite well. The pilot went down with the plane (his wife thinks he got his leg tangled in the headphone cables but his wife survived in the life raft and was picked up by a nearby ship. A tremendously sad story, as the pilot was very careful and responsible, and having realised they were in trouble he circled the ship before a controlled landing (not crashing) on the sea. His wife was taken to hospital in France but discharged next day, just a little hypothermic. She was then 79 and was/still is very fit. The insurance co. said it was too costly to recover the aircraft as the sea is deep where it went down.
In a strange way it seems quite appropriate for him to be buried at sea as they were both keen sailors as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Wait until I tell my DD that she is considered"elderly" by her nieces and nephew...of course I'm then considered elderly by my daughters....love it.



KateB said:


> I read somewhere (probably on KP!) that 'elderly' is always 20 years older than you are! Works for me! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was still teaching we had students convinced I was the mother of two other teachers and the aunt of a third. It was hysterical when parents would ask how I like working with my daughter/son. I years after teaching have kids come up and ask how my daughter or son (referring to the other teachers) were doing.



KateB said:


> I was horrified to be asked by a child if I was the mother of another of the teachers in our school, then, when I thought about it I realised I was over 20 years her senior so I easily could have been!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I understand Joy...we always make a big deal out of birthdays in my family no matter how old we are. Here's a big {{{hug}}} for you and another wish for a better remainder of the day.



jheiens said:


> Well, the day is not ending as well as it started.
> 
> DH has just been called out to make a ''short'' trip for the car dealer he drives for to deliver a vehicle to another dealer; the lovely roasted hen I'd anticipated having for dinner is not totally thawed yet so dinner will be delayed, and I'm getting perturbed with family members.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Joy, I am sure everyone will enjoy the meal all the more after the wait, hope you hav had a great day x lyn



jheiens said:


> Well, the day is not ending as well as it started.
> 
> DH has just been called out to make a ''short'' trip for the car dealer he drives for to deliver a vehicle to another dealer; the lovely roasted hen I'd anticipated having for dinner is not totally thawed yet so dinner will be delayed, and I'm getting perturbed with family members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! Wait until I tell my DD that she is considered"elderly" by her nieces and nephew...of course I'm then considered elderly by my daughters....love it.





KateB said:


> I read somewhere (probably on KP!) that 'elderly' is always 20 years older than you are! Works for me!


Oh, my mother will be thrilled to know I can never consider her elderly, then, as she is only 19 years older than I! :mrgreen: Of course, this won't apply to me, as I was 21 when I had my first...Ha ha ha!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Is your countertop and/or back splash Corian?? If so, it can be repaired. The installers told me to be sure to save the "hole" cut for the sink because it can be used to make repairs plus they can come out and resurface when scratches appear--apparently they buff them out. Even if your back splash is a bit older, I would call around first before attempting a "fit" of your own. good luck!


No,unfortunately, it isn't Corian. Never did get to save the "hole". I'm wavering. I keep thinking I should get a new counter top and spoil myself (while I still have the time :lol: ) but I dread the thought of the mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> No,unfortunately, it isn't Corian. Never did get to save the "hole". I'm wavering. I keep thinking I should get a new counter top and spoil myself (while I still have the time :lol: ) but I dread the thought of the mess.


There are some companies that can do it pretty fast (the "cover up" kind, where they don't have to tear out the old)...I have no idea how much that costs or how fast they really are, but I see those ads on TV here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sugarsugar - try this url for a look at our crescent rolls.

sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=crescent+rolls&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GMhQUfZRxKa0BsqpgEg&ved=0CGAQsAQ&biw=1117&bih=583



sugarsugar said:


> Does anyone know what our equivelent is here for crescent roll tube at this side of the world? Recipe looks good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes forgetfulness is a good thing.

sam

healing energy to you darowil.



darowil said:


> I find myself being careful what I tell MAryanne. But my MIL is in hospital- ?minor stroke and/or stress. Should know more tomorrow. This time last year it was my FIL in hospital (today was his birthday and tomorrw the anniversary of his death). As far as we can tell MIL is still unaware. And it is extremely unlikely that she would have said nothing if she realised the date.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though everyone had a great adventure - hopefully now everyone can be home - warm and safe. and maybe you can get in a nap. lol

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I'm reading page 21 and see that page 54 is ahead of me. Thanks to you and all the others who've been concerned about our well-being. Power was restored to my daughter's home about 5pm yesterday (Sunday). My son-in-law was able to get to their home to collect school uniforms and the other things the children needed but he said the house was 'Baltic' and they thought it best to remain with me until this morning. I was relieved. Its been all 'go' since 6am and all have now left for work or school. My daughter will get home by a long route and start the heating. Their main road is still partially blocked by drifts, in spite of a the efforts of sophisticated snow plough. The power company is using two helicopters to get the linesmen into the remote country areas. Much livestock has perished which is sad in itself and for farmers, who are under such finacial pressure. Lots of lambs lost. I'll get on with laundry and putting the place 'to rights'. The children were just great and enjoyed the adventure. This event will enter the family Annals. From your somewhat zonked pal in Ireland!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater tns - great pattern.

the question begs to be asked about the cow in the kitchen.

sam



TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks rookieretiree - these sound really good - but how could they be otherwise - they have peanut butter in them.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> no bake - Chocolate Peanut Butter Bars:
> 
> Scotcheroos:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you siouxann - and never fear -never fear - we never run out of fresh hot tea and always have an empty chair at the table with you name on it.

yeah for retirement.

sam



siouxann said:


> Good morning/evening everyone! Finally able to get back to the tea party - I hope there is still a drop or two left in the pot. Last week was spent trying to get work organized so if the sequestration does occur, we won't be quite as behind schedules. It's a mess.
> I've started the paperwork for retirement - YEA! I put in for April 30 or May 31 or June 30. It is just too much for me now, and there are so many new rules, regs, changes that I can't keep up. So, it's time to step down.
> There are about three inches of snow on my deck this morning, and it is still falling. Winter just won't let go this year. Fortunately (?) I am teleworking today so I don't have to face the traffic. Many people here get really terrified of driving in snow, and that makes for very slow commutes. I believe in caution, but it takes only one impatient person to cause a multi-car pile-up.
> So far, I am only up to page 10 of this week's party. The receipts sound delish, and the pictures are great! Now I must get back to work. See you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - hope your day was perfect - and that you blew out all your candles.

happy birthday and many more.

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the sweet birthday wishes, my friends. You all are a part of the rock of my solid foundation.
> 
> God bless you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry kate - i think the size is great - any smaller and i would have to look through my bifocals.

sam



KateB said:


> Great pictures! I've got the same problem with the sizes and no idea how to remedy it.  :lol: Also I've found lately that it will only let me put one, or two at most, on at a time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!

Beautiful sweater and DD, TNS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We are a sad lot in the house today, Mom has been watching some movie that brought her to tears, C just finished the second disk in the Season 1 of Downton Abbey and just passed by my room tissue in hand wiping her tears. I just finished watching Mathew standing alone by a grave (don't want to give away any details if others are behind as I am) Only 1 more episode before I'll be hunting for Season 3, LOL.
> Hope all have a wonderful evening, I'm off to see how or what I am doing with this pork loin for our dinner. I'm afraid I got a bit spoiled while Daniel was here doing the majority of the cooking!
> Love ya all, many hugs and keeping you surrounded in prayers always,
> M.


Downton Abbey is good value IMHO!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful sweater tns - great pattern.
> 
> the question begs to be asked about the cow in the kitchen.
> 
> sam


Thanks for your praise of the sweater.
Full explanation of bovine presence in post on p61.... It has been noted by several eagle-eyed KTPers. But it's only a cardboard cut-out :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't worry kate - i think the size is great - any smaller and i would have to look through my bifocals.
> 
> sam


Lol LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Quite correct Julie, I had missed this post! DH didn't say anything about the registration to me so maybe he just skimmed and missed it. How awful hearing that your Cub crashed. Certainly seems that someone was looking out for you. I can understand how sad you felt about its demise. The Alderney club plane went down at sea about 18 months ago, and I heard about it on the radio, not identified but said to be from Alderney and returning there. We are such a small community that you dread hearing this as it almost certainly means you know those involved. It turned out to be an elderly couple that we know quite well. The pilot went down with the plane (his wife thinks he got his leg tangled in the headphone cables but his wife survived in the life raft and was picked up by a nearby ship. A tremendously sad story, as the pilot was very careful and responsible, and having realised they were in trouble he circled the ship before a controlled landing (not crashing) on the sea. His wife was taken to hospital in France but discharged next day, just a little hypothermic. She was then 79 and was/still is very fit. The insurance co. said it was too costly to recover the aircraft as the sea is deep where it went down.
> In a strange way it seems quite appropriate for him to be buried at sea as they were both keen sailors as well.


A sad story, but as you say fitting that he is 'buried' at sea. Any death in your small community must make it's mark on the Islanders.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was me rookie - i often wonder what has happened to her - she was a lot of fun.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I saw a comment re: Maelinde and her DH, Randy and looked back through some of her postings - saw a lot of familiar names and miss hearing from so many. Didn't find the posting of what they called meatloaf, but was fun going down memory lane---sure are some great recipes out there. Would make for a great promotional item if someone took it on as a project!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news on the sister's roof - snow can really do damage when it gets too heavy of roofs - every so often we read of a store or business whose roof collapsed because of heavy snow.

and life has returned to nomal for you which is also good.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Oh we did, Tessa! Young Ruairi at 4.5 years is interested in everything and he loves to watch grandma 'mitting', as he calls knitting. He took great interest in the row counter and the orange yarn and now knows the difference between a stitch and a row and wants a cushion knitted for him. Lots of story books read and cooking done. Granddaughter is a competent 10 year old and gets jobs done before asked. Tiny youngest grandson just had a lovely time invedstigating cupboards!! The elder two all at school now although they has to leave my home very early to make a long and circuitous journey to get there. They'll be back this evening to collect 'all sorts' and I'm doing housework and making their evening meal. My sister's roof is not badly damaged so we're all safe and secure. The weather forecast is for the cold spell to continue. Much love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - how much snow did you get? we have barely an inch from the snow that came during the night - and it is still snowing fine snow - but it is also melting which is a good thing.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all - So. IL was hit with a big snow storm so am sending out special greetings to all of you with hopes that you are all safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Birthday --- hope you celebrated big time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it caren - as i remember maelinde didn't think much of the name.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I looked too and didn't find it either. I think there would be several volumes or one very thick cook book.
> Found it he calls them "Meat Muffins"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We got a few flurries....nothing accumulated; just gray and cold. But, down in southern IL where our DD lives, they got almost 12"---they aren't on break yet, so they got a snow day!! The roads, etc. will be cleared by noon so DD figured they'd go out sleddng one last time before it all melts.



thewren said:


> rookie - how much snow did you get? we have barely an inch from the snow that came during the night - and it is still snowing fine snow - but it is also melting which is a good thing.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - often wonder how she is - maybe i will pm her and see if we can reconnect.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> yes, her name was Maelinde!!! She last posted in September 2012. She had a lot of spinal issues with her back and neck. She last posted a recipe for salsa:
> 
> Salsa Fresca California Style
> ------------------------------


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have an url for her blog myfanwy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> However when you go into her blogg that seems still to be up and running!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have lots of fun with lily grandmapaula - they don't stay babies very long.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Finally caught up - busy weekend. I'm babysitting now - little one is asleep so I've been able to do some speed reading! I have everyone's prayer requests in my notebook, and I keep them in mind whenever I get some quiet time. I really think of this group as a big family.
> Julie,can't wait for your workshop. I just found out that one of my dearest friends is getting married after being alone for 24 years. She will be moving to Florida and I think a shawl in your pattern will be a perfect gift for her when she is in the air-conditioning.
> Zoe, my sympathies on your migraine. I seem to have "out-grown" mine - only have had one or two in the last 5 years and the last one I stopped with peppermint oil!
> AZ, my DH and I are also "Hams". We've had a lot of fun with it over the years and have made some wonderful and lasting friendships.
> There were other things I wanted to comment on, but I didn't write them down, so of course I've forgotten and anyway, Lily is starting to fuss, so I've got to get her and start fixing lunch. For a little tiny girl, she sure can pack in the food! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow did you get joy?

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Patches, your hug has brightened my snowy, overcast birthday. Hugs, back to you!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true true - at least twenty years.

sam



KateB said:


> I read somewhere (probably on KP!) that 'elderly' is always 20 years older than you are! Works for me! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing enerty to you purl2diva - i am sure you have many fine memories or your daughter.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Finally caught up with a speed reading of posts I issued.
> 
> Spent the the morning getting to and from the urologist. The procedure will be done tomorrow at 1 pm. Thank you for prayers and good thoughts. Much appreciated. Today is also the fifth anniversary of the death of DD Allison. A double whammy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip trip to you azsticks - and a good report for your dad from the doctor.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> This weather has been something for so many of us around the world. I remember when we lived in Missouri it could get real scary with the tornadoes and storms. We get some pretty good T-Storms here, but for the most part it is sunny skies. I have just finished up most of my chores and office work for the day. I think I will go get my shower and head out to run a couple of errands. The plan is to leave for Dad's early tomorrow - it's about 5 hours and his appointment is at 4:30PM. I will take him into town Wed morning to do a shop, and then we will come home. This is the first time DH has been out there in years.... I think an overnight is a good start. I'm sure there will be more time spent out there as we go on. I will check back in when I get a minute - hope everyone has a wonderful week - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one is allowed to pout on one's birthday joy - maybe you should go out for dinner.

sam



jheiens said:


> Well, the day is not ending as well as it started.
> 
> DH has just been called out to make a ''short'' trip for the car dealer he drives for to deliver a vehicle to another dealer; the lovely roasted hen I'd anticipated having for dinner is not totally thawed yet so dinner will be delayed, and I'm getting perturbed with family members.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops darowil - i did find a couple - maelinde's is the second one.

sam

Pizza Soup

Serves 12
Cook in Crock Pot 6-8 hours on low

Ingredients:

2 Cans (28 oz each) Diced Tomatoes with roasted garlic & onions (don't drain)
2 Cans (14.5 oz each) Reduced Sodium Beef Broth
2 Pkg (8 oz each) Sliced Pepperoni, Quartered
3 Cups Sliced Fresh Mushrooms (approx 1 ½ - 2 baskets)
2 Large Bell Peppers, Diced (Red, Green, Orange, or Yellow)
1 Large Red Onion, Chopped
4 Cups water
2  3 Tbs Dried Italian Seasoning (to taste)
2 Cups Shredded Mozzarella Cheese (skim or regular)

Method:

Mix all ingredients except cheese in a 3 quart or larger slow cooker. Cover; cook on low 6 to 8 hours or until vegetables are tender.

Ladle soup into bowls; sprinkle with cheese.

Optional  ladle soup into bowls over cooked spaghetti or other type of pasta. Penne Pasta works very well, as does pasta shells. Stuffed Manicotti might be quite good, too.

Pizza Soup

Serves 12
Cook in Crock Pot 6-8 hours on low

Ingredients:

2 Cans (28 oz each) Diced Tomatoes with roasted garlic & onions (don't drain)
2 Cans (14.5 oz each) Reduced Sodium Beef Broth
2 Pkg (8 oz each) Sliced Pepperoni, Quartered
3 Cups Sliced Fresh Mushrooms (approx 1 ½ - 2 baskets)
2 Large Bell Peppers, Diced (Red, Green, Orange, or Yellow)
1 Large Red Onion, Chopped
4 Cups water
2  3 Tbs Dried Italian Seasoning (to taste)
2 Cups Shredded Mozzarella Cheese (skim or regular)

Method:

Mix all ingredients except cheese in a 3 quart or larger slow cooker. Cover; cook on low 6 to 8 hours or until vegetables are tender.

Ladle soup into bowls; sprinkle with cheese.

Optional  ladle soup into bowls over cooked spaghetti or other type of pasta. Penne Pasta works very well, as does pasta shells. Stuffed Manicotti might be quite good, too.

Maelinde/kp

"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea." Robert A. Heinlein



darowil said:


> Was about to post that while I couldn't find it I thought they were cooked in muffin tins. I found my printed copy of her Pizza Soup while looking for the meatloaf but couldn't find it on my computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with that - with all the crazies out there one can never be too careful.

sam



TNS said:


> Thanks, budasha. DD is just cautious about appearing on an open site as they get so many warnings about on-line safety. Otherwise she is not particularly shy, just a little reserved with strangers in crowds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we put our in miniloaf pans.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I make meatloaf in muffin cups all the time but have never put mashed potatoes on them. We just call them mini meatloaf.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maelinde's website/blog:
http://maelindesigns.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy chris - need to try this.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Have been catching up. Thanks for the lovely pictures, tasty-sounding recipes, and general sharing. Thoughts for those who are ill, and birthday wishes to Ohio Joy! Sometimes around here we celebrate over several days when situations like what you describe happen. Nothing wrong with having a "birthday week."
> 
> This is our version of "Meat Muffins." The Taco Braid (can't wait to try it) reminded me of it:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but just think what you have at the end of the mess.

sam



budasha said:


> No,unfortunately, it isn't Corian. Never did get to save the "hole". I'm wavering. I keep thinking I should get a new counter top and spoil myself (while I still have the time :lol: ) but I dread the thought of the mess.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the upbeat and encouraging word, Patches. You certainly brightened my mood and reminded me to be grateful for all I do have. Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we put our in miniloaf pans.
> 
> sam


I have made them in miniloaf pans when I make food baskets for christmas.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes around here we celebrate over several days when situations like what you describe happen. Nothing wrong with having a "birthday week."

Now I hadn't thought of that possibility, Chris, but just might have to make use of it. Thanks for the idea and the good wishes!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

O GEEEEE. I just heard on Fox News that Springfield IL got 18.5 inches of snow!!!!! Must be a record. Are you OK puplover? How much snow in Pontiac ?
Back to page 2 to catch up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> how much snow did you get joy?
> 
> sam


We got 4-5'', Sam, and it's still snowing!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd considered that, Sam, but Tim and I were the only ones home and, as much as I love him, I wasn't in the mood to tend to him, solo, while ''celebrating'' my birthday eating alone.

The chicken will not be eaten on this birthday. So, Don came in while I was wondering what to serve Tim--who asked if he HAD to eat if he wasn't hungry?

Dinner ended up being tuna salad on French bread with romaine and canned fruit as a side. Not my idea of celebratory foods, but still it filled the hollow spot and I am again reminded to be thankful for my blessings when so many don't have as much as I do. 

My own thoughts are enough to shame me for whining. 

Thanks to all of you have been kind in wishing me a happy birthday and many returns of the opportunity to celebrate it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have an url for her blog myfanwy?
> 
> sam


I managed to locate it by 'searching' her name- and finding a post. The blog address is her signature!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to locate it by 'searching' her name- and finding a post. The blog address is her signature!


Yes, I posted it towards the top of page 68! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Note correction below: 
No bake - Chocolate Peanut Butter Bars:

Ingredients
1 cup butter melted
2 cups graham cracker crumbs (use the boxed kind, or grind them in a food processor. Tiny granules.)
2 cups confectioners sugar (aka powdered sugar)
1 cup + 4 tablespoons peanut butter
1 1/2 cups milk chocolate chips

Directions
In a medium bowl, mix together the melted butter, graham cracker crumbs, confectioners sugar, and 1 cup peanut butter until well blended. Press evenly into the bottom of an ungreased 9×13 inch pan. (I did mine in a 9X9 square pan because I wanted them thicker) In the microwave, melt the chocolate chips with the peanut butter, stirring every 30 seconds until melted until smooth. Spread over the peanut butter layer. Refrigerate for at least one hour before cutting into squares.

Very similar to my personal favorite:

Scotcheroos:
1 cup light corn syrup
*1 cup sugar*
1 cup creamy peanut butter
6 cups Rice Krispies
6 oz. butterscotch chips
6 oz. chocolate chips

Mix syrup and sugar in sauce pan and cook over medium heat just until mixture bubbles lightly. Add in peanut butter until well-incorporated. Add Rice Krispies and mix well. Put in 8 x 8 pan - melt chips together in low microwave and mix to spread over Rice Krispie mixture. Let set (if you can!) until frosting is cooled and then cut into small squares. Tastes like a candy bar!![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Ohio joy!
((((((((HUGS)))))))))

XO


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Ohio Joy. I just came on for the first time today. Sorry I missed sending you greetings earlier. Maybe he can take you out tomorrow for dinner (grin)

I hope you have many more and that the next year is full of nothing but good things for you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We got about 3 - 4 inches lots if drifting and quite a bit melted today so will be gone quick I'm sure.



Pontuf said:


> O GEEEEE. I just heard on Fox News that Springfield IL got 18.5 inches of snow!!!!! Must be a record. Are you OK puplover? How much snow in Pontiac ?
> Back to page 2 to catch up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mom is home and doing ok. They think it was stress she's had a lot going on besides me for the last couple weeks. She needs to practice staying in one spot for more than half an hour and slow down relax. Oh well, she is how she is.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Shirley and Charlotte, for the good wishes. I appreciate your caring enough to put them into words.

Shirley, my years have been filled with the rich blessings and the love of a good husband and Tim, who is perhaps the sweetest and most unexpected of them all.

The hugs are appreciated also.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just realized I missed another birthday. Happy Birthday Jhelens!

Sorry - I hope I haven't missed anyone else this past week!.

I have the same wish for you. A wonderful year full of good things. 

Shirley


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, Ohio Joy and jheiens are both me. Because there are several Joys here on KTP, some of us opted to try to make it clearer who was posting by further identifying which Joy is actually posting.

Love your artistic skills in so many crafts and arts.

Ohio Joy/jheiens


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> oops darowil - i did find a couple - maelinde's is the second one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks will have for my dinner on day this week. Hope it will freeze well.
Love the quote.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Shirley, Ohio Joy and jheiens are both me. Because there are several Joys here on KTP, some of us opted to try to make it clearer who was posting by further identifying which Joy is actually posting.
> 
> Love your artistic skills in so many crafts and arts.
> 
> Ohio Joy/jheiens


Well! I didn't realize that! you got two pictures. { Both of you are friends of mine !!!!!} I thought it was unusual for both of the Joys to have their birthday on the same day. I wish you double joy for your birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone, hope everyone is having a good start to the week and that it only gets better and better. 
I was reading on and off yesterday and gone most of today and now I have 20+ pages to get caught up on. 
I finished my Dead Fish Hat other than the eyes, and started another because now my stepmother wants me to make one for a coworker, so she bought the yarn today, I'll post pics of them both when they are finished. 
Have a great night everyone.
Happy Birthday Joy!!!!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm glad you have your pictures - I have always lived in mild humid climates until we moved to Arizona - and the one thing that we both miss would be flowers, plants, green....I have finally decided to just enjoy what I can grow without too much trouble. luv-AZ


and I live with too many trees....lack the sun to grow flowers I love. DH does not like to cut down trees so we live with trees, trees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> No,unfortunately, it isn't Corian. Never did get to save the "hole". I'm wavering. I keep thinking I should get a new counter top and spoil myself (while I still have the time :lol: ) but I dread the thought of the mess.


DH used to work helping install granite and corian counter tops, they were pretty fast, most all their jobs were one day, they made sure everything was cut to fit ahead and just got it in. He says be picky though about seams, if they are good, you should hardly know they are there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just spent $55 on sock yarn from Knit Picks. Of course, I have more sock yarn in my stash! Somehow, I don't feel guilty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, I had some nice thoughts,and know that all is going to be fine. I pray healing, peace, joy and happiness, to all my KTP friends, you mean so much to me, thank you for being you. I am blessed to be able to be a part of this group. until tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


WOW, BEAUTIFUL SUCH A NICE PLACE TO BE. AT TOTAL PEACE


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Poledra; everyone has been so generous with good wishes today. I'm flattered. Have a great evening catching up with the posts today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW, BEAUTIFUL SUCH A NICE PLACE TO BE. AT TOTAL PEACE


It is a very beautiful part of the world!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK. Who's still up???

I can't get past page 2. I need a few days off to catch up.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna these walking sticks are incredible! You do beautiful work.

When we moved to Arizona 17 years ago we hiked a lot and DH started collecting walking sticks. I found one for him at a shop in Sedona. It was made from a saguaro rib. Very different .

Pontuf

=Sorlenna]I'll post one picture and hope it's not huge...haven't figured out this resizing business yet--if it's too big, I'll take it out and try again later!

And yes, it has lizards all up & down, and you can see my little guy hanging on the wall beside it.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana what a great picture! I just love that snow in the background!

Very handsome grandsons!

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Fun in the hot tub with the Grandsons. Blake, Aidan and Ethan, seth's big brothers. Seth is at his aunt's house tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OK. Who's still up???
> 
> I can't get past page 2. I need a few days off to catch up.


Well, of course it is only 4-15 pm, here!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Julie! How are you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hey Julie! How are you!


doing better for seeing you on line!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no shame in being disappointed about what happens on one's birthday - of any day on the calendar that good things should happen it is one's birthday. i would be a little miffed also.

sam

and wasn't this a milestone year?



jheiens said:


> I'd considered that, Sam, but Tim and I were the only ones home and, as much as I love him, I wasn't in the mood to tend to him, solo, while ''celebrating'' my birthday eating alone.
> 
> The chicken will not be eaten on this birthday. So, Don came in while I was wondering what to serve Tim--who asked if he HAD to eat if he wasn't hungry?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


Beautiful sweater and perfect fit. What is that cow doing in the background ????? lol ;-) ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shirley - your talent knows no end.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Ohio Joy. I just came on for the first time today. Sorry I missed sending you greetings earlier. Maybe he can take you out tomorrow for dinner (grin)
> 
> I hope you have many more and that the next year is full of nothing but good things for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could grow hastas as long as you put down a little slug bait.

sam



Ezenby said:


> and I live with too many trees....lack the sun to grow flowers I love. DH does not like to cut down trees so we live with trees, trees.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should be there on the beach.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is monday night and we are oh page seventy already - my goodness - when do we find time to knit. lol

sam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous sweater! I remember having a short one with a big rib like that in the 70's! Don't think the rib would enhance the stomach nowadays!!  I used to have a figure like your DD once upon a time!
> 
> On second glance....how did that black and white cow get into the hallway behind your DD?!!!.......Yes everyone, go back and look at the first picture, (page 54) it's not me seeing things, honest!


I asked the same question about the cow but it is probably posted on last page ....which is now in the 70s. Waiting for answer..hehe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna these walking sticks are incredible! You do beautiful work.
> 
> When we moved to Arizona 17 years ago we hiked a lot and DH started collecting walking sticks. I found one for him at a shop in Sedona. It was made from a saguaro rib. Very different .
> 
> Pontuf


I was rather happy with it, and DD made one that looks like a snake. I'll try to get a pic of that one also. I got a cottonwood branch and want to get a cholla branch--there was a fellow at the workshop who was making one out of a cholla and he inlaid all kinds of stuff in the holes. That was stunning.

I frogged and restarted the sunflower shawl--had the increases in the wrong place and the shape wasn't right. I think I'm on my way properly now. Tomorrow DD and I have to do laundry to get her trip stuff ready--she leaves Wednesday morning on her trip. So I'll say good night and hope to have time to check in tomorrow. Be well and blessed, all!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, Sam, I remember her and the escapades she and her hubby would get up to in those costumes! I can picture her avatar in my head, but the name escapes me at the moment. Now I will be running this through my head until I find the name! hahaha, Zoe


really funny ...when you mention trying to remember name the ads attached on here go to ...people finders.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Which ones? I'm wanting to start my first pair of socks and want them to be out of good sock yarn so I can fit them correctly. I'm going to try toe up - 2 at a time - using Magic Loop....thank so much for any advice.



pammie1234 said:


> I just spent $55 on sock yarn from Knit Picks. Of course, I have more sock yarn in my stash! Somehow, I don't feel guilty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


Ooh, that is just gorgeous!! And I'm sure your anonymous daughter is also, and she is correct, you can't be too careful these days.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know i am way behind but Sorlenna where is your daughter going on vacation? Hope it's somewhere fun. I'd love to see a picture of the snake stick. A cholla stick sounds very cool too especially with inlaid stones. Lots of cholla here but a very dangerous plant! You can burn the needles off of them pretty easily, they are very flammable.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hoping and praying that this day is without the dreaded migraine Zoe, Mom had to be hospitalized when she had hers, but of course this was back in the 60's before the strong pain meds were in pill form I guess.
> Keeping you close in prayers my friend... always :thumbup: :thumbup:


Friend found that the migraine was set off from eating yellow cheese. But ...she had a some that just happened....she says.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I know i am way behind but Sorlenna where is your daughter going on vacation? Hope it's somewhere fun. I'd love to see a picture of the snake stick. A cholla stick sounds very cool too especially with inlaid stones. Lots of cholla here but a very dangerous plant! You can burn the needles off of them pretty easily, they are very flammable.


How are you? Charlotte and Pontuf? We have had a busy day here with one thing and another!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the sweater - great job....don't blame your daughter for being cautious---she's so correct; wierd an devasting things happening in cyberspace....have to have street smarts and internet smarts too.



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that is just gorgeous!! And I'm sure your anonymous daughter is also, and she is correct, you can't be too careful these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should be there on the beach.
> 
> sam


It is a very small community on a small peninsula- but very lovely- they do the whale watching- there is a seal colony- and the Crayfish are legendary [cray is similar to lobster]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are all kinds of triggers....the doctor had me keep a log of food, blood pressure, weather, and general comments. Determined that mine were mostly caused by barometric pressure changes....thankfully, they are now under control. I certainly feel for those who suffer from any ill health...it gets tiring being sick and tired.



Ezenby said:


> Friend found that the migraine was set off from eating yellow cheese. But ...she had a some that just happened....she says.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

melyn said:


> I belonged to ancestry and found it invaluable, I only had worldwide for a little while as it is so expensive and have not got that many family members out of the UK. It is well worth its cost and has all sorts of records on there including military and parish records. I could not have done without it. Hope this helps with making a decision for your tree. lyn x


I do have a subscription for ancestry. Trouble is finding the time to search. When I get on there it is like KTP...just a few minutes more. DH thinks I am on computer too much. Of course, he has audio books in his ear all the time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam how am I ever going to catch up?! I'm reading from both ends! I'm on page 5 and page 70! This is a new challenge!!

Julie is your yucca still blooming?

Sam my mother grew beautiful hostas under the sycamore tree. That tree had HUGE leaves and made lots of shade. She had a hosta garden under it and probably more than 20 different species. It was beautiful and very special.

is monday night and we are oh page seventy already - my goodness - when do we find time to knit. lol

sam[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam how am I ever going to catch up?! I'm reading from both ends! I'm on page 5 and page 70! This is a new challenge!!
> 
> Julie is your yucca still blooming?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio Kathy you are really traveling this and last week. Be safe . Love hearing about your travels.

Pontuf

.


Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness that is some difference in climate!!!!
> The beauty of Designer's workshops is that even though they may get locked- they are accessible- and I would be happy to PM you, if you are doing the Travelling Vine when that happens (if you are doing it a bit later in the year!)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Sam how am I ever going to catch up?! I'm reading from both ends! I'm on page 5 and page 70! This is a new challenge!!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great! 5 babies! The yucca lives on!
Yeah!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I am waiting to see if the yucca survives into next year. if it does I may just decide to cut it out- after all it has given me the five babies- and I don't want a total thicket- but I may just have to get my garden bin back from Greenfingers (the company that hires them out). There will be an awful lot of sharp leaves- and my compost bins are very close to full already.
> So I am playing a waiting game with this one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> That's great! 5 babies! The yucca lives on!
> Yeah!
> 
> Pontuf


it is quite a thicket!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

TNS said:


> ThankYou Er, yes, there is a 5ft high cutout cardboard cow in the background. I sent off for it and put it into her room on her 18 th birthday, a school day so when she opened the door she was confronted by a cow! Not as cruel as it might sound as she was and still is very keen on dairy cows after working on a farm over the past two summers. She's going back again this summer too.


How I wish she could see the program on a vet in Michigan. He treats many cows...must be the area...middle Michigan. His wife says he will die with his arm up the bum of a cow. :lol: Program here is The incredible Dr. Pol"


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marge your sheltie memories are just precius. Thanks for sharing..

Pontuf



margewhaples said:


> What a grt solution for gourds. Ive come to the end of posts. The weather here today is quite warm although the floor remains cold for my feet. I"ve been all morning catching up on the tea party. May you soon appear as you want to be, Shirley as these scars are your badge of courage and will soon fade. Keep the scar tissue supple.
> Many use Vit E capsules to help. I personally use a sol of phenyl, alcohol, water and glycerin although I would be reluctant to use it close to the eye. Love all the expressions of desire for spring. I used to line my entire]
> yard with hyasinth and iris's of many colors as well as jonquels. It always seemed ashame that they only bloomed one time per season as *I could have loved them all year around. Now my yard is nothing but native grass. With the continuing draught and the expense of watering I can't put them in physically or financially. Sweet peas are also one of my favorites and went in summer and fall. At least six feet of them which kept all the vases in the neighborhood filled. The lovely shelties used to run every afternoon among the varying flower beds. At the time I had 12. It was marvelous watching the moms teach the herd to herd when there were no sheep or cows to herd. Nevertheless every afternoon about 3 pm they all herded and were sharply corrected by moms if they didn't keep on the tracts. Such a wonderful memory!!! So long all will catch up with you later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup I love your cowl! Pretty yarn. So nice of you to make it for your co worker. She will love it and it looks as if she will be able to wear it especially the snow coming your way!

Pontuf

quote=Pup lover]Gwenie, Patches and Shirley my oh my you all do beautiful clay,glass, porcelain work. Absolutely gorgeous!! I have not had the opportunity to try such things. Amazing ladies, I am in awe..

I did manage to do some simple knitting today and finished a cowl for the lady filling in for me at the office. Nothing fancy and almost past time for her to use this year, easy and mindless which is good for me right now. now I have been listening to the birds sing outside love hearing them. We had probably 15 robins in the yard yesterday. Off to catch up on the new KTP[/quote]

:-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna absolutey beautiful! You are so talented!

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> What a clever idea! I was thinking snakes round the porch posts, but that way, they might be even more useful--could also keep other critters out. Of course, I'd have to try turning them into lizards--like my reptiles best with legs. LOL
> 
> When you come to do yours, Julie, use symbols that have a special meaning for you. Lizard is the one who seems to be perfect for me. I'm hoping to snag a stick to do another, this time with horses, for my BFF. We shall see whether any are leftover or not! I've gotten my turkey feathers fixed up and found some bells that were remainders from the Christmas workshop (they can warn the bears you are coming!) and will take those as well to see if anyone would like to use them. I think DD's friend (the one who helped her drive) is going also, so we are trying to figure out all the travel arrangements. With the price of gas, there's no sense in taking all the cars.
> 
> I was thinking of knitting but I think instead tonight I will mess around with my clay a bit and get a feel for it. DD and I are doing a show in late August, and I want to make some dolls for that.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ver cool!

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Pics, I hope


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Safe travels AZ sticks

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I need to be up early tomorrow - I have a date with DH for a road trip. So it's off to bed for me and if I can fall asleep that will be a bonus!! Hope everyone stays safe and healthy and gets a chance to knit! Luv-AZ


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'd considered that, Sam, but Tim and I were the only ones home and, as much as I love him, I wasn't in the mood to tend to him, solo, while ''celebrating'' my birthday eating alone.
> 
> The chicken will not be eaten on this birthday. So, Don came in while I was wondering what to serve Tim--who asked if he HAD to eat if he wasn't hungry?
> 
> ...


This is to brighten you day tomorrow


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Ohio Joy. I just came on for the first time today. Sorry I missed sending you greetings earlier. Maybe he can take you out tomorrow for dinner (grin)
> 
> I hope you have many more and that the next year is full of nothing but good things for you.


Very nice painting :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Joy!!!


Oops, i missed that, Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a busy day you all are having.
Pontuf and I are having a much better week this week Julie, thanks

Charlotte



Lurker 2 said:


> How are you? Charlotte and Pontuf? We have had a busy day here with one thing and another!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could grow hastas as long as you put down a little slug bait.
> 
> sam


Have Rhodies and hastas. Feed all the bushes and so forth today. Some of the rhodies are budding. Found that my Johnny jump ups have found a home under the rhodie that was pruned last year. They are hiding from the deer ...deer think I have set out a salad bar.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

10:30pm here in Arizona. I think I put everyone to sleep, even those in the southern hemisphere. 

Happy Birthday Week Ohio Joy!
We celebrate birthdays all week long!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've reached page 10. Yeah! 60 more pages to go...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> We are a sad lot in the house today, Mom has been watching some movie that brought her to tears, C just finished the second disk in the Season 1 of Downton Abbey and just passed by my room tissue in hand wiping her tears. I just finished watching Mathew standing alone by a grave (don't want to give away any details if others are behind as I am) Only 1 more episode before I'll be hunting for Season 3, LOL.
> Hope all have a wonderful evening, I'm off to see how or what I am doing with this pork loin for our dinner. I'm afraid I got a bit spoiled while Daniel was here doing the majority of the cooking!
> Love ya all, many hugs and keeping you surrounded in prayers always,
> M.


Hi Marianne, i just love Downton Abbey. We are having season 3 now and its great. I am definately going to buy the dvds as i know i will want to watch it all again. Another series i have got into is Lark Rise to Candleford... perhaps a bit like Little House on Prairere but English. Not on TV but have manage to aquire the first couple of seasons and i Love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops darowil - i did find a couple - maelinde's is the second one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Saves me either copying it out or hunting fo rit as I would have needed to post it after mentionin git, but had no time at that point. So thanks Sam for finding it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sugarsugar - try this url for a look at our crescent rolls.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=crescent+rolls&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GMhQUfZRxKa0BsqpgEg&ved=0CGAQsAQ&biw=1117&bih=583


Thanks Sam, i have the idea now. I dont think we can get it in a tube to roll out here but it seems to be crossoint pastry. I will ask around or maybe have a go at home made. A few people have given suggestions. Thanks everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam how am I ever going to catch up?! I'm reading from both ends! I'm on page 5 and page 70! This is a new challenge!!
> 
> Julie is your yucca still blooming?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It's almost impossible to catch up once you get well behind- I have know myself giveup- usually you can find out the importnt things by keeping going from where thigs are at. Life and knitting sometimes just interfere with KTP! Well KTP interferes with knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, i have the idea now. I dont think we can get it in a tube to roll out here but it seems to be crossoint pastry. I will ask around or maybe have a go at home made. A few people have given suggestions. Thanks everyone.


Now if you find it you can let me know! But not if you make it I am getting lazier and lazier with my cooking

Today has been hot reaching the expected maximum of 36, but somehow that real hot feeling seems to have gone so think that despite the temperature I can see that autumn is here (just admittedly)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i should be there on the beach.
> 
> sam


It is a very sunny 31c here today. I little bit too hot really and tomorrow 34c. Then thats it for heat they say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very small community on a small peninsula- but very lovely- they do the whale watching- there is a seal colony- and the Crayfish are legendary [cray is similar to lobster]


Oh Yummm, i love crayfish.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now if you find it you can let me know! But not if you make it I am getting lazier and lazier with my cooking
> 
> Today has been hot reaching the expected maximum of 36, but somehow that real hot feeling seems to have gone so think that despite the temperature I can see that autumn is here (just admittedly)


Oh? I thought we were going to cool down tomorrow afternoon, but maybe not if you are still hot there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh? I thought we were going to cool down tomorrow afternoon, but maybe not if you are still hot there.


No you're right- 22 for you on Thursday. We should only reach about 29 tomorrow and then same as you for Thursday. Should be the last kick of summer. Should have some nice weather now- but we do need rain. We are well under half our annual average for end of March, tomorrow coul dhave a fair amount, in which case it may be a pretty horrid day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a busy day you all are having.
> Pontuf and I are having a much better week this week Julie, thanks
> 
> Charlotte


so glad to hear that, anniversaries can be tough...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Yummm, i love crayfish.


Has been priced off my table- still love it though!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has been priced off my table- still love it though!


Here too. Very expensive. Haven't had it in a long time.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> good news on the sister's roof - snow can really do damage when it gets too heavy of roofs - every so often we read of a store or business whose roof collapsed because of heavy snow.
> 
> and life has returned to nomal for you which is also good.
> 
> sam


Back to normal, Sam. The family are safely in their own home. I'm about to look at a weather map to get a grasp of conditions on the coast roads as I need to get to the cottage to make sure all is well there and importantly, that the hive entrances aren't blocked with ice. I have my last beekeeping class thie evening and there too, I have to discover the driving conditions. The agricultural college is behind high ground. Not much thaw yet. I spent part of yesterday evening knitting so was relaxed when I went to bed.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> OK. Who's still up???
> 
> I can't get past page 2. I need a few days off to catch up.


Tuesday morning, Pontuf and I've just been up for a hour. Are you still up?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Marianne, i just love Downton Abbey. We are having season 3 now and its great. I am definately going to buy the dvds as i know i will want to watch it all again. Another series i have got into is Lark Rise to Candleford... perhaps a bit like Little House on Prairere but English. Not on TV but have manage to aquire the first couple of seasons and i Love it.


Lark Rise is a delight. Do you agree that the characters have old-fashioned charm and they have been cast well? We had it as a Sunday evening programme until about 18 months ago and I miss it still. As you know, there were a number of series made and all were enjoyable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was a cutout - belonged to the daughter.

sam



Ezenby said:


> I asked the same question about the cow but it is probably posted on last page ....which is now in the 70s. Waiting for answer..hehe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know pontuf - you sneeze and we are ten pages ahead already.

i love hostas - just dislike the snails and slugs.

skim it pontuf - sometimes it's the only way.


Pontuf said:


> Sam how am I ever going to catch up?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully - hope you find all is well at the cottage and that the bees are fine.

knitting is relaxing.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Back to normal, Sam. The family are safely in their own home. I'm about to look at a weather map to get a grasp of conditions on the coast roads as I need to get to the cottage to make sure all is well there and importantly, that the hive entrances aren't blocked with ice. I have my last beekeeping class thie evening and there too, I have to discover the driving conditions. The agricultural college is behind high ground. Not much thaw yet. I spent part of yesterday evening knitting so was relaxed when I went to bed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is nothing wrong with that - with all the crazies out there one can never be too careful.
> 
> sam


It's a sensible approach, which reassures her parents! While at senior school she was part of a group of mentors to the juniors, showing them how to stay "safe on-line" and so practices what she preaches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another night where i should go to bed so i can get up. see everyone in the morning - actually i should say tomorrow afternoon.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mom is home and doing ok. They think it was stress she's had a lot going on besides me for the last couple weeks. She needs to practice staying in one spot for more than half an hour and slow down relax. Oh well, she is how she is.


Good news! Now YOU need to catch your breath and try to relax... Be gentle on yourself.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Love your artistic skills in so many crafts and arts.
> 
> Ohio Joy/jheiens


And so do I, Designer :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


Beautiful, peaceful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> another night where i should go to bed so i can get up. see everyone in the morning - actually i should say tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> sam


That sounds more accurate! Was wondering when you were going to bed when I saw the time after returning from eating (a slow cooker lasango from the all slow cooker website which I think came from you Sam. Very nice it was too. Fortunatelly it made plenty because Maryanne turned up for tea and we were able to feed her and still have enough for ourselves tomorrow night as well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> How I wish she could see the program on a vet in Michigan. He treats many cows...must be the area...middle Michigan. His wife says he will die with his arm up the bum of a cow. :lol: Program here is The incredible Dr. Pol"


I will pass this on to her. Sometimes she can find programmes via the web, on U-tube etc. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Lark Rise is a delight. Do you agree that the characters have old-fashioned charm and they have been cast well? We had it as a Sunday evening programme until about 18 months ago and I miss it still. As you know, there were a number of series made and all were enjoyable.


Absolutely, i love Dawn French... they are all great. Its so good to watch something that is just nice. It reminds me a little bit also of Anne of Green Gables. Just my thing. Nothing horrid or bad language etc..


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Back to normal, Sam. The family are safely in their own home. I'm about to look at a weather map to get a grasp of conditions on the coast roads as I need to get to the cottage to make sure all is well there and importantly, that the hive entrances aren't blocked with ice. I have my last beekeeping class thie evening and there too, I have to discover the driving conditions. The agricultural college is behind high ground. Not much thaw yet. I spent part of yesterday evening knitting so was relaxed when I went to bed.


Do take care if you venture out on the roads Valerie, and I hope your hives are safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great recipes by the way everybody. Also lovely photo of sunset the in NZ. Beautiful jumper in the Channel Isles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Back to normal, Sam. The family are safely in their own home. I'm about to look at a weather map to get a grasp of conditions on the coast roads as I need to get to the cottage to make sure all is well there and importantly, that the hive entrances aren't blocked with ice. I have my last beekeeping class thie evening and there too, I have to discover the driving conditions. The agricultural college is behind high ground. Not much thaw yet. I spent part of yesterday evening knitting so was relaxed when I went to bed.


What happens if th bees can't get out?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I make meatloaf in muffin cups all the time but have never put mashed potatoes on them. We just call them mini meatloaf.


I also make the meatloaf in muffin tins. We call them "muffaloaf". And at Thanksgiving we bake the dressing in the muffin pans. We figure that each one is a serving. They get nice and crunchy on the tops and are soft and moist in the centers.

Sorry I'm so far behind in the posts. I'm sending out healing thoughts and prayers to all who are in need. 
Have to go into the office today so must get ready for that trek. Cheers to all!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> drive carefully - hope you find all is well at the cottage and that the bees are fine.
> 
> knitting is relaxing.
> 
> sam


Hope to get there but we have light snow again. I'll keep all of it under review.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Do take care if you venture out on the roads Valerie, and I hope your hives are safe.


I'll see if this planned trip is possible but it is beginning to look less likely as we have more light snow falling. We aren't used to this and that lack of experience cautions me against doing anything that would put me in a circumstance where I can't cope well. Too much fieldwork experience to put myself to any threat. I've just about finished the laundry. Six of us got through a considerable number of towels, kitchen laundry and bedclothes, even though we didn't let anything accumulate!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> What happens if th bees can't get out?


In this weather they may not want to but if any sun falls on the hive, they would try. If they can't get out that gets them into stress which, as this time of year places them under threat as stress can exacerbate illnesses and their immune systems are at their low ebb at this time. They should be flying and bringing in pollen for new brood but I expect that the queen isn't laying because of the current conditions. On the television news, it was reported that it has been estimated that 10,000 sheep are dead, mostly on high ground and this is lambing season. Prayers for the well-being of remaining stock and the farmers.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.grouprecipes.com/40175/pillsbury-crescent-rolls---copycat.html
> 
> I haven't ever tried making home-made, but this recipe got top ratings. I remember getting a few strange looks when I was looking for these type of products in London. Pillsbury is sure missing out on a big market!!


We used to be able to get them here in Scotland but have not seen them since we moved from the east coast over to the west coast. I really loved them and always had a couple of packs in the fridge.
We have more flurrys of snow but so far we have been lucky compared to others here. Being so close to the water does help as the temp is a wee bit higher. Hope everyone stays stay safe, warm/cool and healing thoughts to all who need them. 
I am off into town today to the hairdressers, always a sure fire way to raise my spirits as I do enjoy someone doing my hair. I was always a favourite of my young nieces/nephews etc as I just loved them to play hairdresser on my hair. I was always happy to let them brush and comb my hair put rollers in etc. providing of course that I had not just been to the hairdressers and my hair was looking good !! lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just woke up a while ago...caught up (again) now going to bed it is 3:30 am. Goodnight... will be back up at 5 and on the go again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here too. Very expensive. Haven't had it in a long time.


they have started importing little Canadian Lobsters! Again too pricey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now if you find it you can let me know! But not if you make it I am getting lazier and lazier with my cooking
> 
> Today has been hot reaching the expected maximum of 36, but somehow that real hot feeling seems to have gone so think that despite the temperature I can see that autumn is here (just admittedly)


I still think flaky pastry would be the best substitute- and that is easily bought! (and shaped)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still think flaky pastry would be the best substitute- and that is easily bought! (and shaped)


I think you could be right. Easier than making the home made stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Yummm, i love crayfish.


Lots of people with the crayfish pots- set up at the roadside to sell the crays, at Kaikoura. which in it's simplest meaning is 'the place to eat Crayfish'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Beautiful, peaceful.


It is a very peacefull spot.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Purl2diva, hope everything goes well today. Sending up prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely, i love Dawn French... they are all great. Its so good to watch something that is just nice. It reminds me a little bit also of Anne of Green Gables. Just my thing. Nothing horrid or bad language etc..


so far as I am aware we have not had it broadcast here- they are into American rubbish ( with my apologies)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

9.45pm and still25c out there. This is not helping my hot flushes at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very peacefull spot.


It looks lovely there. I love the beach. Cute kids too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> In this weather they may not want to but if any sun falls on the hive, they would try. If they can't get out that gets them into stress which, as this time of year places them under threat as stress can exacerbate illnesses and their immune systems are at their low ebb at this time. They should be flying and bringing in pollen for new brood but I expect that the queen isn't laying because of the current conditions. On the television news, it was reported that it has been estimated that 10,000 sheep are dead, mostly on high ground and this is lambing season. Prayers for the well-being of remaining stock and the farmers.


Oh my goodness! that sounds quite catastrophic for the farmers, and for the bee keepers, unless you are able to get there soon- Wise decision to take care, and stay home it would seem!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> so far as I am aware we have not had it broadcast here- they are into American rubbish ( with my apologies)


We havent had it on tv here either, but i have a few seasons on dvd. Loads of reality shows here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> We used to be able to get them here in Scotland but have not seen them since we moved from the east coast over to the west coast. I really loved them and always had a couple of packs in the fridge.
> We have more flurrys of snow but so far we have been lucky compared to others here. Being so close to the water does help as the temp is a wee bit higher. Hope everyone stays stay safe, warm/cool and healing thoughts to all who need them.
> I am off into town today to the hairdressers, always a sure fire way to raise my spirits as I do enjoy someone doing my hair. I was always a favourite of my young nieces/nephews etc as I just loved them to play hairdresser on my hair. I was always happy to let them brush and comb my hair put rollers in etc. providing of course that I had not just been to the hairdressers and my hair was looking good !! lol


Hope you enjoyed your visit to the hairdresser- that is an economy I started making about 20 years ago- besides my hair is now long- and hairdressers in my experience always want to cut off long hair! (not good)


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for the bump in the road on your birthday. Hope it turned out fine after all. Happy late birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks lovely there. I love the beach. Cute kids too.


They are quite a bit older now- which is why I feel it is fairly safe to post it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We havent had it on tv here either, but i have a few seasons on dvd. Loads of reality shows here.


must look for it on DVD! Yea, reality shows are just not my thing!

22C still at 12 mid-night, the 27th here, so I guess my workshop is not quite happening yet? I get in muddles trying to keep so many people in mind! like you sugarsugar still are Tuesday, and Sam and co, are about 7 am Tuesday!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ pretty shawl! looks warm. I love the Easter baskets! How sweet! What a great idea putting up feeders like that! I enjoyed looking as the blue sky in the picture we've had several days of clouds. Didn't get too much snow though.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, I hope that the migraine passes quickly, I have never been prone to them but my best friend used to get them so badly.
> Gorgeous orchids, in the botanical gardens in San Antonio, they put them in some of the trees.
> I've forgotten to set the timer, forgotten to put the food in, forgot to turn on the crock pot after getting it all ready, and yes I've forgotten to put the coffee grounds in the pot, it does indeed make for a very weak cup. lol
> Lovely picture of the sunrise Julie, that one would look wonderful framed.
> ...


LOL! I forgot to put the water in once! Also have put the water in the tank didn't put the carafe back in place What a mess!!
I hope the migranes go soon!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thans for the shining sun, Ezenby. What a sweet thing to wish for me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam, i have the idea now. I dont think we can get it in a tube to roll out here but it seems to be crossoint pastry. I will ask around or maybe have a go at home made. A few people have given suggestions. Thanks everyone.


It is a basic butterhorn recipe that is in the croisant roll. Joe P had given us a recipe for it. It is really good. Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Joe's Butterhorns
Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
I make these just like the recipe says and I never deviate

People rave about them:
1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
1/2 cup plus 1 T sugar
1 cup warm water
3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup, plus 2T butter melted
1 t salt
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water, combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix. Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.

Divide into 4 sections.

Roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on/cut w/pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.

Roll up-put on cookie sheets brush butter over cover w/plastic
let rise 2 hours

put oven at 375 degrees bake 10-12 min and should reap 32 butterhorns.

Enjoy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 9.45pm and still25c out there. This is not helping my hot flushes at all.


What are you whinging about? lol We still have 27.5- and only expected to go down to 27- but an maximum tomorrow of only 29- starts to hopefully about middday. i guess in a few months it will be how cold it is- but I will also at least mentally add to a complaint about how cold it is the thought that I would prefer it to heat.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so far as I am aware we have not had it broadcast here- they are into American rubbish ( with my apologies)


Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks MawMaw, sugarsugar, and Pontuf for the birthday wishes. the day/evening turned our better, once if remembered just how blessed I am.

The cards if received from Tim and his mom were touching or hilarious. I laughed out loud at tim's and teared up over Mom's.

Tim's said, "What happens when you close your eyes, make a wish, and blow out the candles REAL hard?" 
"Frosting gets EVERYWHERE!!!" Love Tim.

I nearly splattered my pears onto DH!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi every one -- just a note. there is a Workshop Happenings this morning with the Daily Digest which will tell all about our April and Mayl workshops. Julies workshop will open tonight around 7pm EST so hope to see some of you there. I just check in with an 'Im in" and we will then be able to figure out the approximate numbers of students and then I will delete those posts and the workshop information will be ;posted. 

Julie, good luck and with all thle preparation and knitting you have done for this workshop I know it will be a grand one. Lots of interest and I look forward to seeing your students learn this beautiful scarf!

check out the Workshop happenings. remember Sam's workshop is coming along soon too., 

Shirley


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We too have an unremitting diet of 'reality shows' on television and I do not enjoy any of them as they are far from any reality that I understand. In spite of an academic life spent in archaeology and botany, give me those types of programmes any day! The weather forecast predicts very cold wind and that is very hard on my lungs so I fear I must postpone my visit to the hives until tomorrow at the earliest. In spite of the inclement conditions, my asthma hasn't been troublesome and I want to walk the line between caring for my bees and for myself. Love and best wishes to those of us who are facing challenges today. Its been a difficult time for many in my KTP family.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Sam I plan to make the cupcakes tomorrow...they sound interesting.
> 
> I would do it this evening but I spent hours in the yard clearing out some weeds and getting ready for the yard to be worked on next week. Finally decided to hire a service to do the heavy work we don't like to do. Playing in the yard is fun but heavy weeding and pruning the palms and bushes that grow wild is far more than we can do.
> Most of my orchids are on trees and take little work...just wish you could all smell the beautiful one that just opened up this week.


Welcome to the TP Ann! Hawaii would feel so good to me right now!!! Your flowers are breathtaking for these color starved eyes!! We spent 10 days in Hawaii several years ago in Feb (husband in military) It was absolutely heaven as long as I was outside as the air conditioning in our hotel room froze me out!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


That is beautiful would love to see it in person one day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Mom is home and doing ok. They think it was stress she's had a lot going on besides me for the last couple weeks. She needs to practice staying in one spot for more than half an hour and slow down relax. Oh well, she is how she is.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm your Mom and I have something in common I see... ;-) :roll: But I have learned after several "issues" how to let things "ride" have eliminated those that add to the stress levels, not entirely (family members) but have told them that I cannot handle their situations as well as what I have to deal with here. Yes, they were upset for awhile, but now they call to visit, not to complain/whine/cry... hopefully your mom will be able to sort out what or even who, exactly causes her stress. Though it was hard to set the boundary, it was either that or me with a major heart attack or stroke.. they finally understood after several phone disconnects and deleted emails.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> It's been a good day, I had some nice thoughts,and know that all is going to be fine. I pray healing, peace, joy and happiness, to all my KTP friends, you mean so much to me, thank you for being you. I am blessed to be able to be a part of this group. until tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And we are blessed that you are with us my friend.. prayers for you also..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I was rather happy with it, and DD made one that looks like a snake. I'll try to get a pic of that one also. I got a cottonwood branch and want to get a cholla branch--there was a fellow at the workshop who was making one out of a cholla and he inlaid all kinds of stuff in the holes. That was stunning.
> 
> I frogged and restarted the sunflower shawl--had the increases in the wrong place and the shape wasn't right. I think I'm on my way properly now. Tomorrow DD and I have to do laundry to get her trip stuff ready--she leaves Wednesday morning on her trip. So I'll say good night and hope to have time to check in tomorrow. Be well and blessed, all!


I had a stick made with the cholla it was beautiful, so pretty that someone decided to switch sticks when on one of our hikes. We tried to find who had mine.. but they fled quickly. This may sound funny, but I miss the cottonwood trees, not the "cotton" they shed but the shade and the beauty of the trees.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Marianne, i just love Downton Abbey. We are having season 3 now and its great. I am definately going to buy the dvds as i know i will want to watch it all again. Another series i have got into is Lark Rise to Candleford... perhaps a bit like Little House on Prairere but English. Not on TV but have manage to aquire the first couple of seasons and i Love it.


Oh wonder where I might find that, I will definitely do a search. I have Netflix and started watching the Midwife... oh dear, at least I can knit and watch, hard to read KTP and knit and respond... LOL.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I think you have accurately summed up our goal as we get older, Marianne.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 LOL! I love it! I don't want to grow up either! (as my daughter knows well)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor. 
Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I totally agree... I really do not understand or comprehend the need for most of these shows... what is sad is I know many that watch them devotedly!!!! We watch DIY/Home Improvement type shows, but they show improvements no family or such mess and language is clean. Otherwise its news or game shows such as Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


Enjoy your "town" visit, hopefully the Dentist will not be too painful!! Keeping you in prayers always dear lady!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Enjoy your "town" visit, hopefully the Dentist will not be too painful!! Keeping you in prayers always dear lady!


Thank you Marianne. I tend to go into panic attacks while in the dentist's chair. I do have medication for that but I find that sometimes I am more tensed up and so it does not always work as well as what I want it to. This dentist is very gentle and she is accomodating for fibromyalgia people. I do like her. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne, cholla and cottonwood trees, sounds like Arizona! Did you ever live here?

Pntuf



Marianne818 said:


> I had a stick made with the cholla it was beautiful, so pretty that someone decided to switch sticks when on one of our hikes. We tried to find who had mine.. but they fled quickly. This may sound funny, but I miss the cottonwood trees, not the "cotton" they shed but the shade and the beauty of the trees.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure everything will go fine Zoe. You are well prepared. We will all be there with you in that dental chair. Just think good thoughts. (((((((HUGS)))))))

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Marianne, cholla and cottonwood trees, sounds like Arizona! Did you ever live here?
> 
> Pntuf


No, never lived in AZ but in Pagosa Springs, CO, southwest corner of the state close to Durango, Wolf Creek Pass is located just east of Pagosa. I spent a lot of time in Albq, at the hospital there, loved shopping in Santa Fe of course and Farmington. I visited or toured all that I could in the 8 years I was there.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I totally agree... I really do not understand or comprehend the need for most of these shows... what is sad is I know many that watch them devotedly!!!! We watch DIY/Home Improvement type shows, but they show improvements no family or such mess and language is clean. Otherwise its news or game shows such as Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune, LOL


I do so agree with you ladies. Makes you glad you don't know these people. I have never watched or care to watch such programs. The ads are bad enough to sit through. There seems to be less and less good T.V. and the violence in movies is awful. In the past good movies were made with none or very little of this. Seems they could do it today as well. Well that's my soap box speech for today.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have lots of fun with lily grandmapaula - they don't stay babies very long.
> 
> sam


I'm very blessed that because she started out so small, she will stay a "baby" longer. Even though she is almost a year old she is really only considered a 7-8 month old. She just learned how to sit up and stretch out for toys that we put just out of her "comfort zone." She has both a physical therapist and an infant teacher who come once a week to work with her and then her mother and I do the exercises with her the rest of the week. Lots of play time and she loves to snuggle on the couch with me. Gotta love it!! Paula


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Grandmapaula wrote:
My younger daughter is really into geneology and has found Ancestry to be a great help. She has traced my DHs Father's and Mother's families back to England in the 1500s, my Mother's family back to France to about the same time. Where we run into roadblocks are with my Father's family. They came from Ireland to Canada and we have records of my great-grandparents and then.....nothing! Can't get any farther back. We think we are going to have to take a trip up there and search records that haven't been put on line yet. Will have to brush up on our French because we do know they at one point were living in Quebec. The search continues!! Paula


i believe a lot of Irish records have been destroyed in various conflicts- but good luck none the less!

------------------------------------------

I found that just like here you need to have the county or Parish that the person came from before they can help you find you ancestor. My g.grandfather on the Irish side, was born at sea and according to the 1901 census his birth was recorded as Halifax. Since he left home at 14 (we are guessing) because of an argument with his father, he never told his children where his parents came from, other than the north of Ireland, and did not even tell them the names of his parents. So I have a dead end. Because of the famine, both in Ireland and Scotland, some families had to split up and some came to Canada and the US so the family in Ireland could survive and the family sent here might also survive. Children were also sent on their own and were adopted or given to families here and probably indentured in most cases. Records may have been lost, maybe never made, and the children might just not speak of it any more as it would be a shame to them or if they were really young, may not remember or even care. In some cases you need to know a bit about the history of the times to help you in searching.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Marianne. I tend to go into panic attacks while in the dentist's chair. I do have medication for that but I find that sometimes I am more tensed up and so it does not always work as well as what I want it to. This dentist is very gentle and she is accomodating for fibromyalgia people. I do like her. Zoe


I can totally relate to the panic attacks with the dentist, had a horrid experience when I was only 20 yrs old, to this day I cannot have any work done unless I am totally knocked out. Just remembering brings chills and pain. The dentist that "treated" me lost his license and was dishonorably discharged from the Navy it was that severe. He broke my jaw and hit most every tooth with a drill, I had never had a cavity before that, I went in for an abscessed gum tooth was fine a bone sliver had stuck and caused the problem (don't remember exactly how it got there) They ended up having to pull all my top teeth and have a full plate (embarrassing when you are first married and so young). Partial plate on the bottom as 4 molars were destroyed and I had not had any type of medication to deaden the area. 
Keeping you in prayers, always!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very peacefull spot.


How blonde the little one is! Lovely kids.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm sure everything will go fine Zoe. You are well prepared. We will all be there with you in that dental chair. Just think good thoughts. (((((((HUGS)))))))
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Typically if my mind is in a good place, I sort out my yarn stash by colors and they all get "hung" from the ceiling in the dentist's room. Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I finally got a couple of shots of DD wearing the green sweater. Sorry about poor definition and lack of face (she asked not to post a recognisable pic.)


Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. I had planned to sleep in just a bit, but animals had other things in mind, as soon as I thought about going back to bed for an hour DH's boss called and they needed him to take a run to Denver. Ah well, I've been up for an hour and a half now, so I don't think I'll be sleeping again anytime soon.  Of course I probably don't really need it, but I do enjoy sleeping in occasionally. ;-) 
Hoping that everyone is doing well or better today, Zoe, hope the migraine is gone, Darowil, I hope that your MIL is doing better. 
I hope that the Mayo Clinic is able to help DD, I read that one last night and don't remember who's daughter it is, I'm sorry. 
If I missed anyone, you are in my prayers. 
Now off to page 72 to get caught up. 
:shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I also make the meatloaf in muffin tins. We call them "muffaloaf". And at Thanksgiving we bake the dressing in the muffin pans. We figure that each one is a serving. They get nice and crunchy on the tops and are soft and moist in the centers.
> 
> Sorry I'm so far behind in the posts. I'm sending out healing thoughts and prayers to all who are in need.
> Have to go into the office today so must get ready for that trek. Cheers to all!


I find when I make things in the muffin tins it is perfect portion control and the teens can pick there own meals when time is short.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


Yaaaaaa, NO MIGRAINE!!!!!! Another prayer answered. And all will be well for you. My friend 
Jessie


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel so sorry for the farmers with such a loss! Hope they can recover! 
I noticed you mentioned bees, my husband has just joined a bee group and has ordered a hive and some bees that will come in May. I sure hope the weather is good by then! He has been concerned about the cold too, especially being new to it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness! that sounds quite catastrophic for the farmers, and for the bee keepers, unless you are able to get there soon- Wise decision to take care, and stay home it would seem!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi every one -- just a note. there is a Workshop Happenings this morning with the Daily Digest which will tell all about our April and Mayl workshops. Julies workshop will open tonight around 7pm EST so hope to see some of you there. I just check in with an 'Im in" and we will then be able to figure out the approximate numbers of students and then I will delete those posts and the workshop information will be ;posted.
> 
> Julie, good luck and with all thle preparation and knitting you have done for this workshop I know it will be a grand one. Lots of interest and I look forward to seeing your students learn this beautiful scarf!
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the workshops is the Wingspan one still on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.
> 
> Ohio Joy


True, Joy- I can think of a few British programs we have here that I don't waste time on- it is just we import so much from the US!
Hope your Spring is starting to warm up- I forgot to check as I started the computer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi every one -- just a note. there is a Workshop Happenings this morning with the Daily Digest which will tell all about our April and Mayl workshops. Julies workshop will open tonight around 7pm EST so hope to see some of you there. I just check in with an 'Im in" and we will then be able to figure out the approximate numbers of students and then I will delete those posts and the workshop information will be ;posted.
> 
> Julie, good luck and with all thle preparation and knitting you have done for this workshop I know it will be a grand one. Lots of interest and I look forward to seeing your students learn this beautiful scarf!
> 
> ...


Right Shirley, I have an appointment that will take me out at that time- so I will be delayed getting to the 'students' at first! But I think we have warned them about our time differences!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> We too have an unremitting diet of 'reality shows' on television and I do not enjoy any of them as they are far from any reality that I understand. In spite of an academic life spent in archaeology and botany, give me those types of programmes any day! The weather forecast predicts very cold wind and that is very hard on my lungs so I fear I must postpone my visit to the hives until tomorrow at the earliest. In spite of the inclement conditions, my asthma hasn't been troublesome and I want to walk the line between caring for my bees and for myself. Love and best wishes to those of us who are facing challenges today. Its been a difficult time for many in my KTP family.


If only I could access the archaeology and botany programs (sigh) While I was in Britain I had a wonderful time watching the BBC, but I did get caught out- no commercial breaks to go to the loo- and had not realised that the program might last so long without a break!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is beautiful would love to see it in person one day.


Here is hoping - it would be so great, and I know as a dedicated Tolkein fan you would like to see where the films were shot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


Good Luck, for the Dentist treatment, and enjoy being pampered a bit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie my justification for buying yarn is that it is cheaper than a therapist! Enjoy your yarn dear!



pammie1234 said:


> I just spent $55 on sock yarn from Knit Picks. Of course, I have more sock yarn in my stash! Somehow, I don't feel guilty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I totally agree... I really do not understand or comprehend the need for most of these shows... what is sad is I know many that watch them devotedly!!!! We watch DIY/Home Improvement type shows, but they show improvements no family or such mess and language is clean. Otherwise its news or game shows such as Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune, LOL


I used enjoy them at first, and the cooking shows- but I am seriously tired of the format now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous view. Your photographs are always so beautiful. Thank you for sharing them.



Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> How blonde the little one is! Lovely kids.


That is true- he is a real 'blondie' and now has the most beautiful curls! Be interesting to see how Luke's hair grows in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I couldn't find the workshops is the Wingspan one still on?


yes, and with our dear friend and host!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a gorgeous view. Your photographs are always so beautiful. Thank you for sharing them.


with Sunset and sunrise photos you sort of have a certainty- two of natures gifts to us!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a gorgeous view. Your photographs are always so beautiful. Thank you for sharing them.


My DD sent this to me. I hope that it will work. I think it says it all!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm in Lisburn, near Belfast, and we still have a foot of snow here. My hubby had to dig the car out for me yesterday. I've just been to Moira, about three miles away, and they have no snow, and bright sunshine! As I look out the window there are little flakes of snow just starting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm in Lisburn, near Belfast, and we still have a foot of snow here. My hubby had to dig the car out for me yesterday. I've just been to Moira, about three miles away, and they have no snow, and bright sunshine! As I look out the window there are little flakes of snow just starting.


My goodness, that is localised. And another snow fall starting! Dear oh dear...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here is hoping - it would be so great, and I know as a dedicated Tolkein fan you would like to see where the films were shot!


It is on my bucket list of places to see.

Lovely picture of the grands. They are going to grow up to be heartbreakers for sure.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD sent this to me. I hope that it will work. I think it says it all!


Haha, Pammie - love it! I ALWAYS knit through all my son's baseball games, from when he was a little shaver all the way through college. The other moms used to laugh at me because they said that if they didn't know Kyle was my son, they could have guessed because my stitching became faster when he was up to bat. I always told them that I knit during games so I didn't yell at the umpire. They got a kick out of that. Not that I ever would do that but they laughed at the thought of a college player's mom yelling at the ump - lol. Kyle would have melted into the dirt with embarrassment, if I ever did


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is on my bucket list of places to see.
> 
> Lovely picture of the grands. They are going to grow up to be heartbreakers for sure.


And of course I am a biased nana- I have one of the DGS wearing a straw hat that I may photograph and post one day, must check with Bronwen.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course I am a biased nana- I have one of the DGS wearing a straw hat that I may photograph and post one day, must check with Bronwen.


The pic of your grands is soooo cute, Julie! Such precious little ones...even if they aren't so little anymore


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course I am a biased nana- I have one of the DGS wearing a straw hat that I may photograph and post one day, must check with Bronwen.


Nanas are allowed to be biased that is what makes being Nana so great. I think straw hats look rather cute on little ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The pic of your grands is soooo cute, Julie! Such precious little ones...even if they aren't so little anymore


It is amazing, isn't it how they grow up so fast- we are into the preteen dramas now with the DGD- won't be that much longer and DGS will be school boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nanas are allowed to be biased that is what makes being Nana so great. I think straw hats look rather cute on little ones.


From one Nana to another!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very peacefull spot.


Oh that is a good picture. The Grandkids are so cute and look to be have a great time on the beach.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so far as I am aware we have not had it broadcast here- they are into American rubbish ( with my apologies)


No need to apologize, it looks like we are just going deeper and deeper down that hole, I mean seriously, Amish Mafia, the Amish as peaceful people have a mafia? and now Preachers Daughters, I sure hope that that one (which I'm probably not watching either) is at least a positive and uplifting show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Valerie, I sure hope your bees are okay, the world needs all of them we can get, they really do do so much good, honey being such a wonderful item for so many purposes. 
I can't even begin to imagine how all those farmers must feel, to lose so many poor sheep and able to do nothing about it, well pray, but nothing physically.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is a good picture. The Grandkids are so cute and look to be have a great time on the beach.


the pic was taken by their dad, not mine this time! I use it sometimes as my 'wall paper'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No need to apologize, it looks like we are just going deeper and deeper down that hole, I mean seriously, Amish Mafia, the Amish as peaceful people have a mafia? and now Preachers Daughters, I sure hope that that one (which I'm probably not watching either) is at least a positive and uplifting show.


Anything to get people 'hooked'!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> LOL! I forgot to put the water in once! Also have put the water in the tank didn't put the carafe back in place What a mess!!
> I hope the migranes go soon!


Oh, I've done that one too, and I've also set the pot up to turn on the next morning, forgot that I'd put water in the resevoir (sp) and tried to fill it again, and made a huge mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anything to get people 'hooked'!


Isn't that the truth, a sad state when as a nation we can think that that's entertainment, guess it just takes people out of their own drama and into someone else's. Me, I'm more into escapism completely, take me to somewhere pleasant and fun or adventurous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.
> 
> Ohio Joy


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And well said.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.

XO


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite right now is Duck Dynasty. To me it is funny, clean and there is always a moral at the end of each show. Some of it does look "staged" but in my mind, it is better than lots of other shows in that same category. Otherwise I like the do-it-yourself shows and the cooking shows...not the competitions. I like to see what others are making around the country...then I get hungry - argh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My favorite right now is Duck Dynasty. To me it is funny, clean and there is always a moral at the end of each show. Some of it does look "staged" but in my mind, it is better than lots of other shows in that same category. Otherwise I like the do-it-yourself shows and the cooking shows...not the competitions. I like to see what others are making around the country...then I get hungry - argh


DH likes that one I like the fact that it's all about family values basically, and he does watch the gold mining in Alaska, but if the drama gets to be too much he switches it, says he grew up with drama, doesn't need to see it or live it now. 
I do watch Face Off on the SyFy channel, I love that they all help each other even though they are competing against each other, and of course So You Think You Can Dance, I haven't watched American Idol in a couple season, too much drama there also anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Pontuf and Clarence(?) look so happy with their party hats and cake.  That would make a great Hallmark Birthday Card.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

WHOOHOO!!! All caught up. Now I'm off to finish sweeping and mopping the floors and to put clean clothes away. 
Have a great day all, I'll check in later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH likes that one I like the fact that it's all about family values basically, and he does watch the gold mining in Alaska, but if the drama gets to be too much he switches it, says he grew up with drama, doesn't need to see it or live it now.
> I do watch Face Off on the SyFy channel, I love that they all help each other even though they are competing against each other, and of course So You Think You Can Dance, I haven't watched American Idol in a couple season, too much drama there also anymore.


I agree, Poledra...too much drama! I don't like confrontation and people who argue just for the sake of arguing. I always have the remote close by so I can just "zap" them and watch something else


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Haha, Pammie - love it! I ALWAYS knit through all my son's baseball games, from when he was a little shaver all the way through college. The other moms used to laugh at me because they said that if they didn't know Kyle was my son, they could have guessed because my stitching became faster when he was up to bat. I always told them that I knit during games so I didn't yell at the umpire. They got a kick out of that. Not that I ever would do that but they laughed at the thought of a college player's mom yelling at the ump - lol. Kyle would have melted into the dirt with embarrassment, if I ever did


Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


Clarence really was a beautiful fellow, wasn't he? Lovely pics of both dogs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I agree, Poledra...too much drama! I don't like confrontation and people who argue just for the sake of arguing. I always have the remote close by so I can just "zap" them and watch something else


I usually switch to the radio- there is one broadcast I like to listen to, and no bad language on that one either!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Julie. Rick always said of Clarence "all beauty no brains".  He actually was a very smart dog, but not quite as smart as his little buddy Pontuf. 

Charlotte



Lurker 2 said:


> Clarence really was a beautiful fellow, wasn't he? Lovely pics of both dogs!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> We too have an unremitting diet of 'reality shows' on television and I do not enjoy any of them as they are far from any reality that I understand. In spite of an academic life spent in archaeology and botany, give me those types of programmes any day! The weather forecast predicts very cold wind and that is very hard on my lungs so I fear I must postpone my visit to the hives until tomorrow at the earliest. In spite of the inclement conditions, my asthma hasn't been troublesome and I want to walk the line between caring for my bees and for myself. Love and best wishes to those of us who are facing challenges today. Its been a difficult time for many in my KTP family.


It's a cheap way of getting the shows made, goodness knows why so many watch them though! I agree with you as there are some really interesting programmes too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Beautiful sweater!


Thank you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The problem for me is that the counter top was installed before all the cupboards went in. So I have an appliance garage sitting on top of the counter which has a side wall against the fridge. The garage has to be taken out as well as the wall. On the opposite side, there are two side walls coming down from the overhead cupboards and sit (or almost sit) on top of the counter. To me, it looks a nightmare. Now, as of today, DH wants us to redo two bathrooms. We could use new toilets and sinks but I like the vanities. Oh, what to do



Poledra65 said:


> DH used to work helping install granite and corian counter tops, they were pretty fast, most all their jobs were one day, they made sure everything was cut to fit ahead and just got it in. He says be picky though about seams, if they are good, you should hardly know they are there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, you do have such beautiful sunsets.



Lurker 2 said:


> a sunset photo from Kaikoura- over the Southern Alps
> from Whale Watch, and Facebook.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine is on Thursday. I'll be in the chair for at least 3 hours and not looking forward to it. Then back again 2 weeks later for another 3 hours. I don't know about you, but I sure have a fortune stuck in my mouth. If only I could spend it. (lol)



5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Julie. Rick always said of Clarence "all beauty no brains".  He actually was a very smart dog, but not quite as smart as his little buddy Pontuf.
> 
> Charlotte


I would take brains over beauty any day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gosh, you do have such beautiful sunsets.


maybe it is something to be with being so close to the coast?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


Well congratulations on going to be 'Mother of the Bride', that is good you are enjoying the process!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I know i am way behind but Sorlenna where is your daughter going on vacation? Hope it's somewhere fun. I'd love to see a picture of the snake stick. A cholla stick sounds very cool too especially with inlaid stones. Lots of cholla here but a very dangerous plant! You can burn the needles off of them pretty easily, they are very flammable.


I'm checking in quickly, not sure if I'll be able to catch all the way up! We got laundry done, whew. Pontuf, she is going to my parents' for a good bit of the summer--she will be doing taxidermy classes there for ten weeks.

I guess I shouldn't mention that we used crayfish (we call them crawdads) for bait rather than food...a rather different perspective on their usefulness!

Happy to hear the good news and will hope more is on the way from those who are healing or need lifting up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm checking in quickly, not sure if I'll be able to catch all the way up! We got laundry done, whew. Pontuf, she is going to my parents' for a good bit of the summer--she will be doing taxidermy classes there for ten weeks.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't mention that we used crayfish (we call them crawdads) for bait rather than food...a rather different perspective on their usefulness!
> 
> Happy to hear the good news and will hope more is on the way from those who are healing or need lifting up.


would they be the ocean Crays that can way a kilo or two, or freshwater crays, that in my experience are a lot smaller!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two-thirty in northwest ohio -- i'm almost afraid to see how many pages have transpired since i went to bed.

warm enough to be melting the snow - but too cold to want to be outside very long - very hazy sunlight - all in all a very bleak day.

heidi spent five hours in the er last night with avery - they thought maybe he was having an apendicitis attack but finally ruled it out after a cat scan. he must have been in a lot of pain since they gave him a shot of morphine. this morning you would never know anything happened except for the iv mark on his arm. this child will be lucky to make it to adulthood - he has given us so many scares healthwise in his five years. 

everyone seems to be asleep here - hickory at my feet close enough to keep any of the cats at bay - too funny. he doesn't mind the cats unless they take up too much of my time. lol

with the children at home this week it is going to be difficult keeping track of the days - everyday feels like the weekend. 

alexis got all four wisdom teeth cut out yesterday - she was asleep - they must have really shot her up with novicane since her whole face was pretty much asleep for a while after she got awake. she is on vicidan (?) and something else - alternating - to keep most of the pain away. she just got out of her braces a short while ago - her wisdom teeth were not even broken through yet but they were going to be pushing her teeth out of alighment as they came through - hence the little operation. she is going to be on a soft diet for a while.

ron - my computer guy showed up this morning. the last time he was here working on my computer we were talking about old tv shows and i mentioned "banichek" (?) - with george pepard. this morning he brought me four disks that he had downloaded the whole two years worth of the shows. can hardly wait to watch them.

i best stop here and start catching up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great site isn't it. the person who invented the slow cooker should be elevated to sainthood.

sam

and don't forget the liners



darowil said:


> That sounds more accurate! Was wondering when you were going to bed when I saw the time after returning from eating (a slow cooker lasango from the all slow cooker website which I think came from you Sam. Very nice it was too. Fortunatelly it made plenty because Maryanne turned up for tea and we were able to feed her and still have enough for ourselves tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very small community on a small peninsula- but very lovely- they do the whale watching- there is a seal colony- and the Crayfish are legendary [cray is similar to lobster]


Google earthd the peninsula. What a beautiful community and lovely beaches. Fishing...so many boats. How is the weather there? Do they have many storms on that side of NZ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea siouxann putting the dressing in the muffin pans. and that is the perfect way to have them - crunchy on the outside and soft in the middle.

sam



siouxann said:


> I also make the meatloaf in muffin tins. We call them "muffaloaf". And at Thanksgiving we bake the dressing in the muffin pans. We figure that each one is a serving. They get nice and crunchy on the tops and are soft and moist in the centers.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> In this weather they may not want to but if any sun falls on the hive, they would try. If they can't get out that gets them into stress which, as this time of year places them under threat as stress can exacerbate illnesses and their immune systems are at their low ebb at this time. They should be flying and bringing in pollen for new brood but I expect that the queen isn't laying because of the current conditions. On the television news, it was reported that it has been estimated that 10,000 sheep are dead, mostly on high ground and this is lambing season. Prayers for the well-being of remaining stock and the farmers.


The farms must be devastated loosing 10K sheep. Probably many are lambs...what a shame. Hope they can save remaining.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so far as I am aware we have not had it broadcast here- they are into American rubbish ( with my apologies)


yes ...that is right on. American TV has so much rubbish...trash.
That is why so many of us watch Public Broadcasting, National Geographic, Discovery, History....for programs where we can learn or just enjoy quality programs. Need to be selective.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very peacefull spot.


Lovely...so sweet. Are they brother and sister?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute picture myfanwy - i could spend the rest of my life on the beach -

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very peacefull spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just might throw in here that one man's rubbish is another man's treasure - said with tongue in cheek. there are too many reality shows in my estimation - i watch survivor - have watched every show - but it is the only one i really get into. i'm not a comedy watcher so that cuts out a lot. it hasn't been that long ago that the only thing you saw were westerns. think things go in phases - who knows what will be next.

sam



jheiens said:


> Julie, rubbish is still rubbish no matter where it originates.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy coming your way five - hope everything goes smoothly.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does pontuf have in her mouth?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Marianne, cholla and cottonwood trees, sounds like Arizona! Did you ever live here?
> 
> Pntuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just wait until she is up and running - you will be hardpressed to stay up with her.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm very blessed that because she started out so small, she will stay a "baby" longer. Even though she is almost a year old she is really only considered a 7-8 month old. She just learned how to sit up and stretch out for toys that we put just out of her "comfort zone." She has both a physical therapist and an infant teacher who come once a week to work with her and then her mother and I do the exercises with her the rest of the week. Lots of play time and she loves to snuggle on the couch with me. Gotta love it!! Paula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


This sounds wonderful, I'm sure it will be beautiful!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf love the new avatar! What is that you are carrying?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm checking in quickly, not sure if I'll be able to catch all the way up! We got laundry done, whew. Pontuf, she is going to my parents' for a good bit of the summer--she will be doing taxidermy classes there for ten weeks.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't mention that we used crayfish (we call them crawdads) for bait rather than food...a rather different perspective on their usefulness!
> 
> Happy to hear the good news and will hope more is on the way from those who are healing or need lifting up.


In Texas we called them Mud Bugs, but now they are a delicacy, everyone is having Crayfish boils.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just might throw in here that one man's rubbish is another man's treasure - said with tongue in cheek. there are too many reality shows in my estimation - i watch survivor - have watched every show - but it is the only one i really get into. i'm not a comedy watcher so that cuts out a lot. it hasn't been that long ago that the only thing you saw were westerns. think things go in phases - who knows what will be next.
> 
> sam


We watch survivor ...that being said I am a little disappointed in this season. I read on the Internet this morning that survivor France was canceled due to a contestants death. A young man had a heart attack. So very sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will begin 18 april nittergma.

sam



nittergma said:


> I couldn't find the workshops is the Wingspan one still on?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Pontuf and Clarence(?) look so happy with their party hats and cake.  That would make a great Hallmark Birthday Card.


 :thumbup: OOOOHHHHH thanks for the smiles. Love the two eating cake...what good manners.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


good choices..lovely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've totally missed both of those - have not seen them advertised here.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> No need to apologize, it looks like we are just going deeper and deeper down that hole, I mean seriously, Amish Mafia, the Amish as peaceful people have a mafia? and now Preachers Daughters, I sure hope that that one (which I'm probably not watching either) is at least a positive and uplifting show.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love those picturse pontuf - especially the one at the table.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great site isn't it. the person who invented the slow cooker should be elevated to sainthood.
> 
> sam
> 
> and don't forget the liners


Sam...do you have a favorite web site for slow cookers?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just might throw in here that one man's rubbish is another man's treasure - said with tongue in cheek. there are too many reality shows in my estimation - i watch survivor - have watched every show - but it is the only one i really get into. i'm not a comedy watcher so that cuts out a lot. it hasn't been that long ago that the only thing you saw were westerns. think things go in phases - who knows what will be next.
> 
> sam


We do like to watch Expedition Impossible, that one is fun to watch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dvr most everything i watch - use the remote to zap through the ads - i mean - sometimes there are five minutes of ads - way too many.

sam



gottastch said:


> I agree, Poledra...too much drama! I don't like confrontation and people who argue just for the sake of arguing. I always have the remote close by so I can just "zap" them and watch something else


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the pictures of the birthday treats, I would never be able to get any of my dogs to wear a hat! Tried bunny ears and the reindeer antlers a few times only to have them shake like crazy and hide the rest of the evening, LOL.
Have spent the day cleaning house, laundry was caught up yesterday, tomorrow is shopping day, Mom even wants to go with us, a major plus!!! Had to break down the small aquarium and get that cleaned up also, this was a surprise gift from C, she knew that I had always had a large tank but no room here for one, so she found a one gallon size and I have really enjoyed it. I overheard Daniel talking about getting a 3 gallon that I saw when we were out, would be great to have both of them!! Oh and I also have a Beta, he is a rich blue, just beautiful! Hard to get a picture of him because he won't stay still, LOL.
I have free time between now and time to prepare dinner, so I think I shall find my knitting and finish season 2 of Downton Abbey!
Have a wonderful day/evening my friends.. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers surround you,.
M.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to get the dogs back inside and get to knitting. See ya'll in a while.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, just got back from having the stitches removed. hope that is the last of it for awhile. Not nearly as noticeable as the first couple of days. Decided not to worry about it any more. I seem to work through stuff and then let it go. Will be opening Julies Workshop in a few more hours and then we are going out to dinner. Kids are all skiing in Lake Louise this weekend. The sun is shining and the mountains look like jewels in the distance - lots of snow still on them. Our snow should melt some today as it is above freezing although not by much. 

Hope everyone is well. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need lots of pictures of the happy event.

sam

i think vintage is a great idea for a wedding.



inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We do like to watch Expedition Impossible, that one is fun to watch.


Never heard of this one. What channel is it on?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I love So You Think You Can Dance! I tend towards the cop shows, CSI, Criminal Minds, Castle, Blue Bloods, Scandal, Revenge. DH likes the history channel. DS1 and I are doing a Big Bang Theory marathon today. They are funny! Clean language and DS informs me that the bits of trivia and scientific things are accurate.



Poledra65 said:


> DH likes that one I like the fact that it's all about family values basically, and he does watch the gold mining in Alaska, but if the drama gets to be too much he switches it, says he grew up with drama, doesn't need to see it or live it now.
> I do watch Face Off on the SyFy channel, I love that they all help each other even though they are competing against each other, and of course So You Think You Can Dance, I haven't watched American Idol in a couple season, too much drama there also anymore.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


Beautiful pictures of Clarence and Pontuf. Looks like they enjoyed the birthday cake lol.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Zoe: My empathy for your situation: Mine has not let up for the last 3 mo. and the last mo I haven't even gone out of the house and have had to have assistance to dress, bathe and walk(very little possible) May God be with you and bring us into a more comfortable place. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are several sites i have subscribed to but for the life of me can't remember their names. i will post them as they come up in my email.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Sam...do you have a favorite web site for slow cookers?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, just got back from having the stitches removed. hope that is the last of it for awhile. Not nearly as noticeable as the first couple of days. Decided not to worry about it any more. I seem to work through stuff and then let it go. Will be opening Julies Workshop in a few more hours and then we are going out to dinner. Kids are all skiing in Lake Louise this weekend. The sun is shining and the mountains look like jewels in the distance - lots of snow still on them. Our snow should melt some today as it is above freezing although not by much.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Shirley


My sister had the same operation near her eye. Everything turned out just fine. Your will find, as time goes by, that you will notice because you know where to look...but not noticed by others. In fact...I forgot until she mentioned it. I had brought up the subject because I had one removed from end of my nose. Also one from chest/neck area. I told sister..dont look at it....she nearly booped me. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new yarn supplier - at least new to me - and the yarn looks wonderful.

sam

http://naturalyarns.co.za/product-category/manos-del-uruguay/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Google earthd the peninsula. What a beautiful community and lovely beaches. Fishing...so many boats. How is the weather there? Do they have many storms on that side of NZ?


from recent report, the thing with Kaikoura is not so much bad weather- and the weather would normally be pleasant- not too wet not too hot, is that there is major Tsunami risk because the ocean goes rapidly very deep into a chasm, and people would have virtually no warning. I guess they are a bit wary of earthquake at the moment - with Christchurch, further down the coast having had such a bad run. The whole of NZ is earthquake risk, being on the convergence of two tectonic plates, as of course is the West Coast of America.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lovely...so sweet. Are they brother and sister?


yes, they are! and she is a good protective big sister! He is a very gentle soul!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like this website for the variety of recipes - including slow cooker recipes. sam

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=1&item_id=78


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new yarn supplier - at least new to me - and the yarn looks wonderful.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://naturalyarns.co.za/product-category/manos-del-uruguay/


Beautiful yarn, but where do you find their prices? That tells me that is probably above my pay grade!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute picture myfanwy - i could spend the rest of my life on the beach -
> 
> sam


One of the things I love most about the beach is the roar of the ocean- it changes so much with the weather- that and just walks on the beach- so much to be seen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, just got back from having the stitches removed. hope that is the last of it for awhile. Not nearly as noticeable as the first couple of days. Decided not to worry about it any more. I seem to work through stuff and then let it go. Will be opening Julies Workshop in a few more hours and then we are going out to dinner. Kids are all skiing in Lake Louise this weekend. The sun is shining and the mountains look like jewels in the distance - lots of snow still on them. Our snow should melt some today as it is above freezing although not by much.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Shirley


I will be going out in a couple of hours, should be back by about 3-30, 4 pm Hopefully that will not cause too many problems!
Good to have the stitches out - glad it all is looking better, my friend who had a cancer removed from the nose, has no obvious scarring at all. She was a bit younger though when it was done.
Here's hoping you have made it into Spring, or is it a bit early still for your part of the world?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like this website for the variety of recipes - including slow cooker recipes. sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=1&item_id=78


Sam, I don't believe classic elite yarns has recipes, does it?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Oh bulldog, such a trial is too much for you with all that you are and have gone through. Please consider getting some outside help or moving together for a short while . I t is too muchto try to keep two households running. How is your back holding up? Prayers for you both. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've gotten into watching reruns of the olds shows like Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman, High Chapparelle (sp), Big Valley, Matlock....there is a channel called ISPN (I think that's it) and just avoid the reality tv shows like the plague.



Lurker 2 said:


> I usually switch to the radio- there is one broadcast I like to listen to, and no bad language on that one either!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about avery and about alexis. Did they ever figure out what was wrong with Avery? So glad he has recovered so quickly. Hopefully Alexis will heal quickly too. My youngest DD has her's out about 6 weeks ago and fortuantely healed very quickily. Prayers going up for both of them along with for Heidi.



thewren said:


> two-thirty in northwest ohio -- i'm almost afraid to see how many pages have transpired since i went to bed.
> 
> warm enough to be melting the snow - but too cold to want to be outside very long - very hazy sunlight - all in all a very bleak day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like Ezenby I also watch a good bit of the History channel, biography, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam are you sure this is the correct link? All I see is yarn....you know something about yarn we don't?



thewren said:


> i like this website for the variety of recipes - including slow cooker recipes. sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=1&item_id=78


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


WOW I love them, I want the same for my birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh what fun. I remember the days of wedding dress shopping with my girls...it was so much fun. Vintage sounds like a wonderful theme and can't wait to see pictures.



inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

His stuffed birthday cake but it's backwards. When he chews it it plays happy birthday. (This drives DH CRAZY) His favorite toy and was Clarence's too.

I just jumped in and caught this. I am still back on page 10! There is no way I can catch up this week unless DH falls asleep early this evening, like about 5:30 pm  Maybe I should make him a big turkey dinner! 

pontuf/charlotte



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf love the new avatar! What is that you are carrying?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm about to spend a fortune --- need deep root cleaning and possible root planing surgery - also 2 root canal operations and crowns. I put some of it off from last year, but know I just need to go do it...I'll be needing some anti-anxiety ahead of time, I think....is valium still around?



budasha said:


> Mine is on Thursday. I'll be in the chair for at least 3 hours and not looking forward to it. Then back again 2 weeks later for another 3 hours. I don't know about you, but I sure have a fortune stuck in my mouth. If only I could spend it. (lol)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Julie. Rick always said of Clarence "all beauty no brains".  He actually was a very smart dog, but not quite as smart as his little buddy Pontuf.
> 
> Charlotte


My brother had a cocker spaniel named Bey who was a great dog, but really, really thick! He knew his name, but that was about it. :roll: We had a golden retriever at the time (Tarqui, short for Tarquin of Brisbane) who was very intelligent, in fact my dad thought it was terrible that the dog responded to, "Get lost!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


Sounds lovely! Tomorrow I'm going with my friend to choose a mother-of-the-groom outfit. Not looking forward to it as I'm not really a very 'dressy' person, much happier in jeans!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We do the same thing....we have Comcast here and there's a way to program one of the buttons on the remote to "bump" 30 sec. forward...so 4 clicks and you're back to your program. The "go back" button is already programmdon our remote in case we go forward too far --- it's a 15 second bump backwards. Each one of our kids has programmed their remotes to do the same thing once they saw what we had done. You can probably check with your carrier for information or check online.



thewren said:


> i dvr most everything i watch - use the remote to zap through the ads - i mean - sometimes there are five minutes of ads - way too many.
> 
> sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> two-thirty in northwest ohio -- i'm almost afraid to see how many pages have transpired since i went to bed.
> 
> warm enough to be melting the snow - but too cold to want to be outside very long - very hazy sunlight - all in all a very bleak day.
> 
> ...


Poor Avery! Hope he's feeling better now. That was such a nice thing for your computer guy to do, Sam. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OHH Bulldog, I am so sorry to hear that your daughter is still dealing with the mystery infection. You and your family are in our prayers. I cannot believe that they cannot figure out this diagnosis. We are all here for you. Mayo Clinic is also here in Scottsdale/Phoenix. They have an incredible clinic and hospital. Any chance there is an earlier opening here??? Mayo saved my MIL's life on a couple occasions. We only have excellent things to say about them. Please check to see if she can come to AZ.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Zoe: My empathy for your situation: Mine has not let up for the last 3 mo. and the last mo I haven't even gone out of the house and have had to have assistance to dress, bathe and walk(very little possible) May God be with you and bring us into a more comfortable place. Marlark Marge.


Amen to that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen these advertised somewhere, but can't remember where...I'm going to check out the currency exchange rates and the postage to see what some of these beautiful yarns would cost.....could be quite a surprise!


thewren said:


> here is a new yarn supplier - at least new to me - and the yarn looks wonderful.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://naturalyarns.co.za/product-category/manos-del-uruguay/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> His stuffed birthday cake but it's backwards. When he chews it it plays happy birthday. (This drives DH CRAZY) His favorite toy and was Clarence's too.
> 
> I just jumped in and caught this. I am still back on page 10! There is no way I can catch up this week unless DH falls asleep early this evening, like about 5:30 pm  Maybe I should make him a big turkey dinner!
> 
> pontuf/charlotte


i don't think there is anything too significant- other than the storms in Ireland, and Zoe has a two day tooth appointment, Ohio Joy's birthday, spring to mind. And as has been said if it is serious it will crop up next week too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness me I just got a notice from Admin- they have split the 22nd February Tea Party- did not know anyone was still so far behind!

Catch up with you all, later!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marge - hope you are doing better soon.
Shirley - glad to hear everything is healing up nicely....skiing sounds fun...hope your workshop goes great.
Lurker - love the pictures and the beach one with the kids is precious---oh, the memories. Some of my fondest moments have been spent near an ocean.
Hope the kitchen situation gets figured out with little hassle - new bathrooms sounds like another disruptive project--glad it's you and not me. I want to redo our family room - but we can't agree on flooring yet.
I went out to do the grocery shopping, but the store was soooo crowded; guess I picked the same time as everyone else. I'll go early (7:00 a.m.) tomorrow instead. DGS is here this weeka and is spendng he's spending the night. He has a play date in the morning so I'll try to get as much done as possble while he's gone.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am on page 65 and can't keep my eyes open so heading for a nap. Prayers for all suffering. Looking forward to spring. I could not download the traveling vine pattern. Is there some other way to get it Lurker. I hope your migraine subsides so that you can enjoy your class. I am not sure that I have the correct yarn or needles. Love to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, it is dentist day today and tomorrow. I have taken a room at a hotel directly across the street from the dental office so I can just walk across the street. Dont know how it would be if I was to drive to a hotel afterwards. The hotel has a dining room as well so that is good. I have stayed there before and I like the service.
> No migraine today so that is one thing in my favor.
> Mom will be taking Lucky for today and tomorrow, so she is taken care of. Roads are all good for travel.
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Hmmmm, likely will have another 20 pages to read by then........love reading the "news" from the KTP. Zoe


Hope it goes well- at tleast the migraine went in time for the dentist. Hope you can enjoy your night away and not be too bothered by hte tooth after.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I can totally relate to the panic attacks with the dentist, had a horrid experience when I was only 20 yrs old, to this day I cannot have any work done unless I am totally knocked out. Just remembering brings chills and pain. The dentist that "treated" me lost his license and was dishonorably discharged from the Navy it was that severe. He broke my jaw and hit most every tooth with a drill, I had never had a cavity before that, I went in for an abscessed gum tooth was fine a bone sliver had stuck and caused the problem (don't remember exactly how it got there) They ended up having to pull all my top teeth and have a full plate (embarrassing when you are first married and so young). Partial plate on the bottom as 4 molars were destroyed and I had not had any type of medication to deaden the area.
> Keeping you in prayers, always!!!


No wonder you need to be knocked out after that experience. You really do manage to get into some stunning situations in your life. Going from brillant teeth to hardly any left due to someones negligence.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i goofed and did the wrong one.

sam



Ceili said:


> Sam, I don't believe classic elite yarns has recipes, does it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


Sounds good- being mother of the bride is good fun. My daughter and I made her dress the bridesmaids dresses and the flower girls dress- so that took a lot of time. But it was a good time spending so much time with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> His stuffed birthday cake but it's backwards. When he chews it it plays happy birthday. (This drives DH CRAZY) His favorite toy and was Clarence's too.
> 
> I just jumped in and caught this. I am still back on page 10! There is no way I can catch up this week unless DH falls asleep early this evening, like about 5:30 pm  Maybe I should make him a big turkey dinner!
> 
> pontuf/charlotte


Add something to his dinner!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds lovely! Tomorrow I'm going with my friend to choose a mother-of-the-groom outfit. Not looking forward to it as I'm not really a very 'dressy' person, much happier in jeans!


Sorry Kate, jeans really won't do it! Relax and enjoy the day with your friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for your information - sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party - 15 march '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 8 march '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152741-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157452-1.html

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154512-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157451-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i had a brain fart.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam are you sure this is the correct link? All I see is yarn....you know something about yarn we don't?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I'll see if I can do a better job of posting one of your slow cooker links- http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com 
For some reason when I bookmarked this it made it into the wrong floder and sits in with my sport links! Must work out how to move it, but would then probably not be able to find it. It is such an odd place to find it that I remember where it is. So thinking like that maybe I could leave it where it is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - i looked in my email and couldn't find the one i was thinking of.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam I'll see if I can do a bett er job of posting one of your slow cooker links- http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com
> For some reason when I bookmarked this it made it into the wrong floder and sits in with my sport links! Must work out how to move it, but would then probably not be able to find it. It is such an odd place to find it that I remember where it is. So thinking like that maybe I could leave it where it is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sunrise - thanks for sharing darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up again. Didn't take notes so I won't comment directly. 
Yep, American tv is rubbish. The Amish Mafia, Preacher's Daughters are trash. Thank goodness, I don't have a tv with me. My son pays for Netflix so when I do watch it is The Big Bang Theory or along that line. Watched the first season of Downton Abbey and am now on the second. Also watched Call the Midwife. Is there only one season? Really enjoyed it. When I am home, I watch Bones. Watched all the seasons on Netflix. 
Didn't get to go gown shopping with my girls. And didn't even consider it with the DGDs! Can't believe the prices of gowns now. My aunt made mine and my maid of honor. Now wedding have so many bridesmaids and such. Girls think they have to have big weddings because of tv shows. Off soapbox, now. lol
Hope everyone is doing well. Thoughts go out to those who need it. Ladies in Ireland, be safe. Spring will eventually show up.
Need to finish my fish hat, have the tail half done. Then on to Julie's shawl when it posts.
Still no work, so am trying to keep busy. 
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


The colors and clouds are gorgeous!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


Charlotte what great pictures of the birthday party! It looks like everyone had a great time at Joy's party.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Sam, I don't believe classic elite yarns has recipes, does it?


I haven't checked it out yet but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I'm in Lisburn, near Belfast, and we still have a foot of snow here. My hubby had to dig the car out for me yesterday. I've just been to Moira, about three miles away, and they have no snow, and bright sunshine! As I look out the window there are little flakes of snow just starting.


And I've just come back from the agricultural college at Greenmount and although there's been a little snow at Templepatrick, there's none in Muckamore or at the College. Frank Mitchell, on the UTV weather forecast says that the thaw is delayed and the Countryfile forecast suggested that we may have another two weeks of this cold. Keep knitting! We'll need the garments!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Valerie, I sure hope your bees are okay, the world needs all of them we can get, they really do do so much good, honey being such a wonderful item for so many purposes.
> I can't even begin to imagine how all those farmers must feel, to lose so many poor sheep and able to do nothing about it, well pray, but nothing physically.


I've just returned home after a very long and final beekeeping class. Our examination is in 10 days time. Much worry about the effect that this weather is having on all livestock and more worry still about farmers. This extremely cold spring and the adverse effects of the cold and rain last summer are bringing some farmers to ruin. Pray!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would they be the ocean Crays that can way a kilo or two, or freshwater crays, that in my experience are a lot smaller!?


Ah, these would be the small, freshwater ones--never had the ocean ones!

We just got back from a nice supper at a Vietnamese place; DD's friend went with us. I think DD is about all packed--tomorrow morning is the airport and then I am rattling around without her for a while!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I have been out with my daughter today helping her choose her wedding dress! We've been to a few shops over the past weeks and today it was down to the final two favourites. She has chosen a fifties style, ballet length. She's wearing it with a fifties small veil and little lace gloves. Everything seems to be coming together. He theme is vintage, and we will be using old family china to display old fashioned flowers. I'm not a "wedding" person, but this is is appealing to me.


I too thought I wasn't a wedding person until my girls were married and I discovered that I enjoyed every bit of the planning. So make the most of all of it and best wishes to the bride and groom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> In Texas we called them Mud Bugs, but now they are a delicacy, everyone is having Crayfish boils.


Ha! DD and I say they taste like mud!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> The farms must be devastated loosing 10K sheep. Probably many are lambs...what a shame. Hope they can save remaining.


I'll let you know. News is patchy at present because of the number of hill farms still snow-covered. The worst in 50 years, we've been told.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


I had to laugh out loud at the pictures of Clarence and Pontuf. Thanks for the reminder that this has become My birthday week. 
So, it's my party and we'll celebrate how we want to, right? Join in, y'all. It's a much nicer day today.

Thanks, Charlotte.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've just returned home after a very long and final beekeeping class. Our examination is in 10 days time. Much worry about the effect that this weather is having on all livestock and more worry still about farmers. This extremely cold spring and the adverse effects of the cold and rain last summer are bringing some farmers to ruin. Pray!


I do feel for the farmers, I know what a disaster the weather can cause for them. I hope the weather gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Zoe: My empathy for your situation: Mine has not let up for the last 3 mo. and the last mo I haven't even gone out of the house and have had to have assistance to dress, bathe and walk(very little possible) May God be with you and bring us into a more comfortable place. Marlark Marge.


Indeed--may all who are dealing with pain feel better soon. I keep you in my thoughts.

Sam, may yours be well soon, too; I've done the wisdom teeth and it's not fun, but in the long run, she'll be glad of it, I think.

I say Mother Nature needs to sort herself out and bring us spring and some rain where it's needed and stop snowing across the pond. Eesh!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Never heard of this one. What channel is it on?


I guess it was just on one season, we thought we had just missed it last year, but I guess it didn't last. Sad, we really enjoyed it the teams of players even helped each other and teamed up.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to give all of you a chuckle, especially as my most recent posts have been dominated by reports of grim weather conditions. A couple of months ago, I was in our local garden centre. It stocks lots of gift-ware and I spied a cake server with a battery that powered renditions of 'Jingle Bells, 'Happy birthday', 'for he's a jolly good fellow', etc. I'll buy that, thought I as Christmas and various family birthdays were imminent. The device worked well and was in a drawer for safe-keeping. Well, a couple of nights ago, I got up during the night to get a drink and as I entered the kitchen, I heard a low, growling voice singing 'for he's a jolly good fellow'. I live alone! There was no-one other than me in the house! I was rooted with fear - then it dawned on me! It was the cake server in which the battery was running out! I grabbed the crazy thing and whipped out the battery. Oh the relief and when I told the family, they howled with mirth. That'll teach me not to buy daft, battery-operated gizmos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I have to give all of you a chuckle, especially as my most recent posts have been dominated by reports of grim weather conditions. A couple of months ago, I was in our local garden centre. It stocks lots of gift-ware and I spied a cake server with a battery that powered renditions of 'Jingle Bells, 'Happy birthday', 'for he's a jolly good fellow', etc. I'll buy that, thought I as Christmas and various family birthdays were imminent. The device worked well and was in a drawer for safe-keeping. Well, a couple of nights ago, I got up during the night to get a drink and as I entered the kitchen, I heard a low, growling voice singing 'for he's a jolly good fellow'. I live alone! There was no-one other than me in the house! I was rooted with fear - then it dawned on me! It was the cake server in which the battery was running out! I grabbed the crazy thing and whipped out the battery. Oh the relief and when I told the family, they howled with mirth. That'll teach me not to buy daft, battery-operated gizmos.


I used to have one of those would scare the kids every time they slammed the drawer. It has since vanished, I am sure one of them got rid of it.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I am so far behind on TP I will never catch up. I pray you will forgive me.
> I just wanted to take a minute and update you all on my daughter and ask for your prayers to continue.
> It has been 10 weeks since she came home from her trip to St Lucia. She has been run through every test imaginable by a group of six neurologist here and they are perplexed. The muscle continues to atrophy in her leg, she continues to have numbness in the upper leg, continues to fall, and continues to have severe pain.
> ...


Betty, special prayers for your daughter and also for you. Hopefully the appointment will open sooner and they will be able to do something for your daughter. Take care of your self to please.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam,
I finally got to start the Baby Sleep Sack. It is going pretty good after realizing that I was reading the pattern wrong. Now that I am on the right path it should go rather quickly. 
Tonight the moon is shinning one the pond, reminds me of the Midnight Wave Napkin Ring. I tried to get a picture but it didn't turn out very well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm about to spend a fortune --- need deep root cleaning and possible root planing surgery - also 2 root canal operations and crowns. I put some of it off from last year, but know I just need to go do it...I'll be needing some anti-anxiety ahead of time, I think....is valium still around?


it is awful that so much money goes into our teeth. Still have a few crowns of gold put in over 40 years ago. Dentist says they are still very good. He says that dentist was an artist. They are in back teeth so it doesnt matter to me ...some want to replace with white crowns. Told DH to extract before cremation...price of gold is so high. My biggest problem is getting cracks. Need to be careful now ...I always liked to crunch ice.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


your place in the world has decided to present its finest colors.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Betty, special prayers for your daughter and also for you. Hopefully the appointment will open sooner and they will be able to do something for your daughter. Take care of your self to please.


ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I have to give all of you a chuckle, especially as my most recent posts have been dominated by reports of grim weather conditions. A couple of months ago, I was in our local garden centre. It stocks lots of gift-ware and I spied a cake server with a battery that powered renditions of 'Jingle Bells, 'Happy birthday', 'for he's a jolly good fellow', etc. I'll buy that, thought I as Christmas and various family birthdays were imminent. The device worked well and was in a drawer for safe-keeping. Well, a couple of nights ago, I got up during the night to get a drink and as I entered the kitchen, I heard a low, growling voice singing 'for he's a jolly good fellow'. I live alone! There was no-one other than me in the house! I was rooted with fear - then it dawned on me! It was the cake server in which the battery was running out! I grabbed the crazy thing and whipped out the battery. Oh the relief and when I told the family, they howled with mirth. That'll teach me not to buy daft, battery-operated gizmos.


LOL :shock: LOL


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to have one of those would scare the kids every time they slammed the drawer. It has since vanished, I am sure one of them got rid of it.


Dh goes to bed listening to audio books...uses headset. Hours later I heard someone talking to me....who is that!!!. He has gone to sleep and the ear headset are off and over by my heard.
Geeeeeze...now try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam,
> I finally got to start the Baby Sleep Sack. It is going pretty good after realizing that I was reading the pattern wrong. Now that I am on the right path it should go rather quickly.
> Tonight the moon is shinning one the pond, reminds me of the Midnight Wave Napkin Ring. I tried to get a picture but it didn't turn out very well.


starting the pond picture. What is a good title for it. Misty morning?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am on page 65 and can't keep my eyes open so heading for a nap. Prayers for all suffering. Looking forward to spring. I could not download the traveling vine pattern. Is there some other way to get it Lurker. I hope your migraine subsides so that you can enjoy your class. I am not sure that I have the correct yarn or needles. Love to all. Marlark Marge.


It is being posted right now- so let me know if you can download it from the new site that Designer has just opened!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marge - hope you are doing better soon.
> Shirley - glad to hear everything is healing up nicely....skiing sounds fun...hope your workshop goes great.
> Lurker - love the pictures and the beach one with the kids is precious---oh, the memories. Some of my fondest moments have been spent near an ocean.
> Hope the kitchen situation gets figured out with little hassle - new bathrooms sounds like another disruptive project--glad it's you and not me. I want to redo our family room - but we can't agree on flooring yet.
> I went out to do the grocery shopping, but the store was soooo crowded; guess I picked the same time as everyone else. I'll go early (7:00 a.m.) tomorrow instead. DGS is here this weeka and is spendng he's spending the night. He has a play date in the morning so I'll try to get as much done as possble while he's gone.


Thanks Rookie- hope tomorrow's shopping goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


They are still lovely shots!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong. 
Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.

Ohio Kathy

Do you think the eyes need some black in the center?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

wow the sticks are a work of art.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


sounds very wise Kathy- no point in messing up your good yarn- Designer is not well and we are having a real problem getting started - most of the patterns I sent her have come out garbled!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Now wedding have so many bridesmaids and such. Girls think they have to have big weddings because of tv shows. Off soapbox, now. lol


Don't know I had 5 when I got married- 30 years ago in one week. My BFF my 3 sister and David's sister. I made my dress and 2 of the bridesmaids. Two of my sisiters were living att eh other end of hte country so had theirs made up there and my matron of honours mother made hers. Bu the rest of it was done on the cheap- we had a large number of guests but had a BYO food and drink for most of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> it is awful that so much money goes into our teeth. Still have a few crowns of gold put in over 40 years ago. Dentist says they are still very good. He says that dentist was an artist. They are in back teeth so it doesnt matter to me ...some want to replace with white crowns. Told DH to extract before cremation...price of gold is so high. My biggest problem is getting cracks. Need to be careful now ...I always liked to crunch ice.


Your avatar looks suspically like my daughters Gouldian Fiches, one of whom is named socks because they reminded me of Noro Sock yarn (love the colours but not the yarn so much).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


Looks really good- black may help but not too important I don't think. Have the pattern for the newborn and will try it sometime- if i mamge to find the time!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the Dead Fish Hat workshop. I finished my hat tonight! Thank you so much Designer and Darowil for your time, help and encouragement. Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks great! I would agree that black in the center would make the eyes stand out more.



kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat bobglory


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat bobglory


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

TNS..
love your switcheroo of words!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you tonight kathy?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Still no work, so am trying to keep busy.
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hide my face in shame - i goofed.

sam

and now i can't remember which site i was trying to copy.



Sandy said:


> I haven't checked it out yet but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sam
thnx, U make me feel so normal..
bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss where she is going sorlenna - something to do with a vet?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ah, these would be the small, freshwater ones--never had the ocean ones!
> 
> We just got back from a nice supper at a Vietnamese place; DD's friend went with us. I think DD is about all packed--tomorrow morning is the airport and then I am rattling around without her for a while!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny profvalerie - but it would be scary living alone -i would wait until the appropriate moment to put in another battery.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I have to give all of you a chuckle, especially as my most recent posts have been dominated by reports of grim weather conditions. A couple of months ago, I was in our local garden centre. It stocks lots of gift-ware and I spied a cake server with a battery that powered renditions of 'Jingle Bells, 'Happy birthday', 'for he's a jolly good fellow', etc. I'll buy that, thought I as Christmas and various family birthdays were imminent. The device worked well and was in a drawer for safe-keeping. Well, a couple of nights ago, I got up during the night to get a drink and as I entered the kitchen, I heard a low, growling voice singing 'for he's a jolly good fellow'. I live alone! There was no-one other than me in the house! I was rooted with fear - then it dawned on me! It was the cake server in which the battery was running out! I grabbed the crazy thing and whipped out the battery. Oh the relief and when I told the family, they howled with mirth. That'll teach me not to buy daft, battery-operated gizmos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your new avatar ezenby.

i have a three tooth crown that is about that old - it has to last because i can't afford another one.

sam



Ezenby said:


> it is awful that so much money goes into our teeth. Still have a few crowns of gold put in over 40 years ago. Dentist says they are still very good. He says that dentist was an artist. They are in back teeth so it doesnt matter to me ...some want to replace with white crowns. Told DH to extract before cremation...price of gold is so high. My biggest problem is getting cracks. Need to be careful now ...I always liked to crunch ice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would go with the purple to match the stripe.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great live fish bobglory - love the colors

sam



Bobglory said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Dead Fish Hat workshop. I finished my hat tonight! Thank you so much Designer and Darowil for your time, help and encouragement. Gigi


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am back to working on the Christmas stockings. I muddled my way through the heel and am working on the foot, with the golfing motif on the top of the foot...sure is a new experience for me, working on a flat stocking on 2 needles that will be sewn up in the end. I will take photos soon


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Dead Fish Hat workshop. I finished my hat tonight! Thank you so much Designer and Darowil for your time, help and encouragement. Gigi


Fantastic! I love it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in Houston. Hopefully tomorrow will bring me a load. Jids want to know if I will be home this weekend. My mom flies in on Saturday. Then goes to PA for a couple days then who knows where. She isn't being forthcoming about her plans. Probably fly her out of Detroit home sometime in April.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looks great! I would agree that black in the center would make the eyes stand out more.


Especially when you compare them to Bobglorys just under yours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Typically if my mind is in a good place, I sort out my yarn stash by colors and they all get "hung" from the ceiling in the dentist's room. Zoe


I hope your dentist visit went ok. I can totally relate, I dont care what docotors do to me but the dentist different story altogether. I am terrified. I do have a lovely female dentist who i instruct to treat me the same as four year olds, and she does. She is very calming if there is such a thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Since it's Birthday Week for OHIO JOY here are some birthday greetings. Joy, Pontuf has a birthday cake for you in his avatar.
> 
> XO


Wow, great photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> two-thirty in northwest ohio -- i'm almost afraid to see how many pages have transpired since i went to bed.
> 
> warm enough to be melting the snow - but too cold to want to be outside very long - very hazy sunlight - all in all a very bleak day.
> 
> ...


Goodness, i hope both patients are ok again. My son had to have all his wisdom teeth out for the same reason 2 years ago. Pretty sorry for himself for a few days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Google earthd the peninsula. What a beautiful community and lovely beaches. Fishing...so many boats. How is the weather there? Do they have many storms on that side of NZ?


Isnt Google Earth great. I have "looked" at all my cousins places in Uk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little after three - i have the heat too low so will go to bed to get warm. i'll turn it back up in the morning. i had allowed it to get too warm so now we are at the other extreme. lol my bed is nice and warm and i should be in it. see all of you in the morning.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


Nice photos! Maybe i should get up earlier, i never see it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. 7.15pm and today was (they tell us) our last hot day. We got to 37c and very windy. A few fires around as well of course. I think they are more or less under control now but some people have lost homes. Very few i think but still.. 
Looks like there is rain all around but we here havent had any yet. Took mum to the doc for check up today (he likes to see her every 2 months) and all is good. Her iron had been down but now she is on supplement , the levels are great. Way too hot to knit for me but we should be in the low 20s tomorrow onwards. So it looks like our Autumn is nearly here so i hope that your Spring is about to arrive over there on the other side.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nice photos! Maybe i should get up earlier, i never see it.


It's not too often I see it either. And virtually no rain. Hopeful here too that seen the end ogf the hot weather- 25 (77F) is the hottest we have in the next week and as ny then we are in APril surely that will be OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

another image from Kaikoura- the Southern Alps today 27th March 2013


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> another image from Kaikoura- the Southern Alps today 27th March 2013


Wow, so beautiful. I wish I could see it myself....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The three larger Islands are very different in character- the hills, mountains, and the bush cover, because we are spread over so many lines of latitude...



TNS said:


> Wow, so beautiful. I wish I could see it myself....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just darling and I love the colors

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Charlotte and Pontuf!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Love your new avatar Ezenby!

Pontuf



Ezenby said:


> it is awful that so much money goes into our teeth. Still have a few crowns of gold put in over 40 years ago. Dentist says they are still very good. He says that dentist was an artist. They are in back teeth so it doesnt matter to me ...some want to replace with white crowns. Told DH to extract before cremation...price of gold is so high. My biggest problem is getting cracks. Need to be careful now ...I always liked to crunch ice.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Julie
Did you start your workshop?
Wish i had time to take it. 

Pontuf

it.quote=Lurker 2]Hi Charlotte and Pontuf![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi Julie
> Did you start your workshop?
> Wish i had time to take it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yes that is why I am up now! although I am tiring again and must go lie down soon! How are you all?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, Joy's birthday is being celebrated all week.
Bringing coconut cupcakes to Sam's table later today for Joy's birthday,. And maybe some raspberry tea. 
Pontuf



Sandy said:


> Charlotte what great pictures of the birthday party! It looks like everyone had a great time at Joy's party.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We are all fine, just busy and no time to knit. . Woke up a bit ago and can't go back to sleep. Pontuf wanted to go out in the yard. Full moon tonight with a beautiful halo . It has lit up the whole yard. Now we are back in bed and hopefully back to sleep soon. Have to drive into Phoenix on wednesday, downtown, not fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Logging out from the KTP and my workshop! it is 11 pm here!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Darowil! Such incredible colors 
Thanks for posting and getting up so early! 

Pontuf



darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


 :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer I totally missed that you had surgery. Glad you are on the mend. Prayers for a super speedy recovery.

I've almost given up this week. I got to page 10 and now I'm reading back from the end, think I 'm on page 84 and still reading backwards. Prayers out to all of you who are recovering from surgeries and illnesses. Also safe journeys to you who are traveling. . Also happy thoughts to all.

Pontuf



Ezenby said:


> My sister had the same operation near her eye. Everything turned out just fine. Your will find, as time goes by, that you will notice because you know where to look...but not noticed by others. In fact...I forgot until she mentioned it. I had brought up the subject because I had one removed from end of my nose. Also one from chest/neck area. I told sister..dont look at it....she nearly booped me. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet dreams Julie!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH and I were in Petgo today buying toothpaste for the Pintuf and while there he pointed out the all fish tanks! I would love to have one but don't think I have the time to maintain one. We looked at the colorful beautiful fish and also the small starfish and the anemonies! Such beautiful colors. I think they were saltwater tanks. Marianne do you have a saltwater tank?
Pontuf hung out by the ferrets which were very active for the middle of the day, which was unusual.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Love the pictures of the birthday treats, I would never be able to get any of my dogs to wear a hat! Tried bunny ears and the reindeer antlers a few times only to have them shake like crazy and hide the rest of the evening, LOL.
> Have spent the day cleaning house, laundry was caught up yesterday, tomorrow is shopping day, Mom even wants to go with us, a major plus!!! Had to break down the small aquarium and get that cleaned up also, this was a surprise gift from C, she knew that I had always had a large tank but no room here for one, so she found a one gallon size and I have really enjoyed it. I overheard Daniel talking about getting a 3 gallon that I saw when we were out, would be great to have both of them!! Oh and I also have a Beta, he is a rich blue, just beautiful! Hard to get a picture of him because he won't stay still, LOL.
> I have free time between now and time to prepare dinner, so I think I shall find my knitting and finish season 2 of Downton Abbey!
> Have a wonderful day/evening my friends..
> ...


 :?:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna how interesting that your daughter will be studying taxidermy! If you saw the painting of the blue jays that I posted earlier in the week the artist Owen Gromme was the taxidermist at the Field Museum of Natural History in Chicago for most of his life. I don 't think he started painting until after he retired and then he painted birds. I know some of his bird paintings became US postal stamps . Maybe your daughter has heard of him. She has chosen a fascinating field. I'm sure you will miss her while she is away. That's nice that she is staying with family.

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> I'm checking in quickly, not sure if I'll be able to catch all the way up! We got laundry done, whew. Pontuf, she is going to my parents' for a good bit of the summer--she will be doing taxidermy classes there for ten weeks.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't mention that we used crayfish (we call them crawdads) for bait rather than food...a rather different perspective on their usefulness!
> 
> Happy to hear the good news and will hope more is on the way from those who are healing or need lifting up.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I made it back to page 79! Valerie I hope your bees are safe

Getting sleepy. 3:50 am here back to sleep
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
everyone have a lovely day a great morning.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Julie! I want to be here !

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> another image from Kaikoura- the Southern Alps today 27th March 2013


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

6 A m , too early for fried worms.. may have trouble w/ breakfast now,,


bets


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> starting the pond picture. What is a good title for it. Misty morning?


That sounds like a good tile for it. It was a very misty morning all around me.

I love your new avatar.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For the record: That hen which wouldn't thaw so that I could roast it for my birthday became some very lovely chicken salad with apples in it. A side of roasted Brussels sprouts was a tasty accompaniment. Enjoyed by all and, of course, my birthday cake for dessert!!

A day late, for sure, but quite tasty. Hope you all are enjoying my birthday week. Thanks, Charlotte, for the great idea!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


The Fish hat has turned out brilliantly. I am starting my scarf today. Maybe if you put just a tiny bit of black in the center, but it looks lovely without as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the Dead Fish Hat workshop. I finished my hat tonight! Thank you so much Designer and Darowil for your time, help and encouragement. Gigi


Love the angle you choose for your photo, really shows the whole hat. You have done a good job on it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> For the record: That hen which wouldn't thaw so that I could roast it for my birthday became some very lovely chicken salad with apples in it. A side of roasted Brussels sprouts was a tasty accompaniment. Enjoyed by all and, of course, my birthday cake for dessert!!
> 
> A day late, for sure, but quite tasty. Hope you all are enjoying my birthday week. Thanks, Charlotte, for the great idea!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds like a wonderful birthday meal, even if it was a day late. Yesterday my Michael made Shepherd's Pie for dinner. He looked up a receipt online and made it. I must say it was very tasty.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


Cute :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
Sassafras


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Logging out from the KTP and my workshop! it is 11 pm here!


Julie, the workshop will be fine, please get some rest. I know we are like children, don't want to Waite,LOL. But you need your rest, so do it. praying for you, because I am one of them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Also more Napa pics.


Sassafras/Joy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Have not tried these but they look delicious



Method
Preheat the oven to 180ºC, fan 160ºC, gas 4. Line a 12-hole muffin tin with paper cases.
In a large mixing bowl, mix together the beetroot, sultanas, flour, sugar, baking powder and cinnamon, making sure the
ingredients are evenly combined.
In a separate bowl, beat together the oil and eggs until combined, then pour into the dry ingredients. Mix together well, then spoon the mixture into the muffin cases, filling almost to the top.
Bake in the oven for 25 minutes, until just risen and a skewer inserted into the centre of one of the muffins comes out clean.

Ingredients
500g bunched fresh beetroot, trimmed, peeled and coarsely grated
210g sultanas
300g self-raising flour
100g light brown soft sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon by 
180ml sunflower oil by 
3 medium free-range woodland eggs


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee, running late but it's my time, no one to say anything  so starting a new day, learning new things,(Julie 's workshop), will be starting that right after breakfast. Sun today, not to cold, I love it. Hope all are feeling better, and receiving healing and joy and peace today.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiya Patches how are you today? 
I hope that everyone is well today and if not good wishes and hugs are available along with tea/coffee
House is in an uproar as local council is in the process of rewiring and installing new kitchens, the house is freezing as workmen never shut doors, and it has been like this for 2 days, just awaiting plumbers and plasterers to arrive, no idea when that will be though,lounge and bedroom full of kitchen stuff it will take days to get organised :shock:  :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
> Sassafras


Love the Fairy Houses.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not tried these but they look delicious
> 
> Method
> Preheat the oven to 180ºC, fan 160ºC, gas 4. Line a 12-hole muffin tin with paper cases.
> ...


Copied and will be tried out this week end. I will have to make this without the teens, beets are not their favorite. Hopeful the grandsons will like them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning, I have my coffee and am caught back up. I must say, I love my DH to pieces, but I do enjoy having the house to myself during the day, I get SOOOO much more accomplished. 
I'm going to dig through and see what I have for yarn to start Julies workshop. Julie, I certainly hope you get some sleep at some point, all will be well. 
I need to wash some dishes, but otherwise I plan on knitting and doing some work on the new business, otherewise it will be a nice quiet day with ya'll, unless something comes up. lol
The fish hats look wonderful, I love all the colors, I need to post pics of mine today also. Shirley, hope you are feeling better soon. Sassafrass, lovely pictures, the Fairy Houses are so neat, I love that idea. DGD's house is as pretty as she is.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hiya Patches how are you today?
> I hope that everyone is well today and if not good wishes and hugs are available along with tea/coffee
> House is in an uproar as local council is in the process of rewiring and installing new kitchens, the house is freezing as workmen never shut doors, and it has been like this for 2 days, just awaiting plumbers and plasterers to arrive, no idea when that will be though,lounge and bedroom full of kitchen stuff it will take days to get organised :shock:  :roll:


WOW bummer  hang in there just think when all is done, you will be smiling. I pray your strength .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> another image from Kaikoura- the Southern Alps today 27th March 2013


So beautiful. Wish I was there and away from the predicted snow tomorrow. Won't be on here much as I am doing Lurker's/Julie's Workshop. I'm doing a dishcloth first in the pattern as suggested to practice the design. It should make a lovely gift for my DIL's mother when we take her out to Easter dinner since the rest of the family will be in South Carolina. I imagine she will be amazed at the gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, sure hope this is over soon. You must be frozen. Renovation in cold weather, not good. Hope it is something that was quite important as it won't be long till it is warmer and would have been much nicer then. :x Hang in there hon. :-(

Yes, how are you doing Patches? 

Poledra, looking forward to seeing you in Julie's workshop.

Julie, I love the pattern. It will be a great workshop and I'm started on the dishcloth for practice :thumbup:

I thought I was all set for staying upstairs in the bedroom at night as I have made it 4 weeks now and I was bragging about it yesterday when I went out looking for yarn for the workshop to one of the ladies. Well, that's what I get for bragging. Now I am having trouble walking with lots of pain in the right foot. That ol' body likes to show us up. Things I like about sleeping downstairs too. Close to the coffee pot in the morning, fireplace by the hide-a-bed, no stairs, fall asleep right where I am. Downside is that bathroom is just a 1/2 bath and I either have to go to the gym or brave the stairs. I'll be back upstairs again, but for now I guess we need to give those legs a rest. I know I'll be BACK upstairs again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now for today, I will be sitting and working on the Travelling Vine. A nice way to rest the foot and work the ol' noggin.

Hugs to everyone!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I thought I was all set for staying upstairs in the bedroom at night as I have made it 4 weeks now and I was bragging about it yesterday when I went out looking for yarn for the workshop to one of the ladies. Well, that's what I get for bragging. Now I am having trouble walking with lots of pain in the right foot. That ol' body likes to show us up. Things I like about sleeping downstairs too. Close to the coffee pot in the morning, fireplace by the hide-a-bed, no stairs, fall asleep right where I am. Downside is that bathroom is just a 1/2 bath and I either have to go to the gym or brave the stairs. I'll be back upstairs again, but for now I guess we need to give those legs a rest. I know I'll be BACK upstairs again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now for today, I will be sitting and working on the Travelling Vine. A nice way to rest the foot and work the ol' noggin.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!!


Sending healing thoughts your way, having leg and foot problems is not fun. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
> Sassafras


Thank you so much for sharing the photo of fairy houses. Your granddaughter is beautiful. Will have to try that with mine. She is 6 and the perfect age. Here we are still inspiring each other. I love this idea and your granddaughter's fairy house is absolutely beautiful. Any fairy would be so happy to have that for a home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts your way, having leg and foot problems is not fun. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Nana, it comes from the knee. Seems I always have problems somewhere that is referred from somewhere else. It is just going to be temporary and I know I will be back up those stairs again after resting it a few days. I knew I was in for problems the other day when I had to do so many stairs when I was out in addition to doing them at home, but such is life. Eventually we will move to a one floor home. :thumbup: I had wanted stairs for exercise so purposely got a home with stairs. Big Mistake. :x Live and Learn I guess. I do find that doing yoga stretches, especially one this teacher gives (A Wegman's video) that you can adjust by standing on the stairs, holding onto the railing and lowering the heels lower than the toes off the edge of the stair. Helps quite a bit. In fact, I'd better go do that before I start knitting again. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sweet dreams Julie!


Thanks Charlotte and Pontuf- slept well- now to try to sort out the bugs in my workshop!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Nana, it comes from the knee. Seems I always have problems somewhere that is referred from somewhere else. It is just going to be temporary and I know I will be back up those stairs again after resting it a few days. I knew I was in for problems the other day when I had to do so many stairs when I was out in addition to doing them at home, but such is life. Eventually we will move to a one floor home. :thumbup: I had wanted stairs for exercise so purposely got a home with stairs. Big Mistake. :x Live and Learn I guess. I do find that doing yoga stretches, especially one this teacher gives (A Wegman's video) that you can adjust by standing on the stairs, holding onto the railing and lowering the heels lower than the toes off the edge of the stair. Helps quite a bit. In fact, I'd better go do that before I start knitting again. :wink:


I know the one you are talking about I have been doing it for years after a broken foot didn't heal quite right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful Julie! I want to be here !
> 
> Pontuf


It is a very lovely spot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you been able to find your way through the muddle?! (on the workshop)



NanaCaren said:


> The Fish hat has turned out brilliantly. I am starting my scarf today. Maybe if you put just a tiny bit of black in the center, but it looks lovely without as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is a receipt I found online this morning. It is already in the crockpot. Will be ready for dinner to go with rice and a salad.

&#65532;


Sweet Hawaiian Crockpot Chicken:
Ingredients:
1 cup pineapple juice 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/3 cup light soy sauce
2 pounds chicken breast tenderloins. 

Directions:
Add all ingredients to the crockpot and cook on low 6-8 hrs and they should just fall apart. Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you been able to find your way through the muddle?! (on the workshop)


I am pretty sure I have it figured out. I am making a cloth first just to make sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
> Sassafras


They are lovely photos and fairy houses! as is your DGD!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you been able to find your way through the muddle?! (on the workshop)


Lurker, I Have :thumbup:

The beginning is always rough with things to be sorted and this was the computer not a person. The workshop didn't start till today, so you have things sorted before it really started and Away we go!!!! It's going to be a great ride Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hiya Patches how are you today?
> I hope that everyone is well today and if not good wishes and hugs are available along with tea/coffee
> House is in an uproar as local council is in the process of rewiring and installing new kitchens, the house is freezing as workmen never shut doors, and it has been like this for 2 days, just awaiting plumbers and plasterers to arrive, no idea when that will be though,lounge and bedroom full of kitchen stuff it will take days to get organised :shock:  :roll:


I hope you can manage to wrap up warm, hot water bottle? And hope you will soon get your home back to yourself, all spanking new. Just a pity it has to happen now, not in summer!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Also more Napa pics.
> 
> Sassafras/Joy


I love your ideas for fairy houses, what a great thing to do with GD. She will remember this for ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the thumbs up!



Angora1 said:


> Lurker, I Have :thumbup:
> 
> The beginning is always rough with things to be sorted and this was the computer not a person. The workshop didn't start till today, so you have things sorted before it really started and Away we go!!!! It's going to be a great ride Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning/evening all. Was up until 6 a.m. (slept too much the day before) went to bed and now up again at 9:15 a.m. Feeling rested which is a surprise to me. Will probably have to nap later. 

Below freezing this a.m. Wish Mother Nature would decide if it is going to be spring or not. I'm hoping that the covering DH put over the tomatoe plant he had set out is enough to protect them. Did see some beautiful bright red cardinals this a.m. so I guess it is headed into spring after all. 

Angora so sorry you are having foot problems. We don't have steps inside our home but must go up a long stringer of steps to get inside the house. I've mentally designed a ramp with only a few steps for the house but DH isn't interested in making the change. Maybe some day....

Sending prayers to all in need. The Hawaian Crock pot chicken sounds yummy. Loved the fairy houses. Hope to get started in the Traveling Vine workshop today; I'm sure it will be wonderful.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, just got back from having the stitches removed. hope that is the last of it for awhile. Not nearly as noticeable as the first couple of days. Decided not to worry about it any more. I seem to work through stuff and then let it go. Will be opening Julies Workshop in a few more hours and then we are going out to dinner. Kids are all skiing in Lake Louise this weekend. The sun is shining and the mountains look like jewels in the distance - lots of snow still on them. Our snow should melt some today as it is above freezing although not by much.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Shirley


Love your spirit Shirley!!!! Your description makes me want to see this in person, maybe someday I'll get to Canada!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the things I love most about the beach is the roar of the ocean- it changes so much with the weather- that and just walks on the beach- so much to be seen!


I do so miss the beach, something just calming and peaceful about walking beside the ocean. Just cannot deal with the storms that are part of living close to one any longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Which is so understandable!



Marianne818 said:


> I do so miss the beach, something just calming and peaceful about walking beside the ocean. Just cannot deal with the storms that are part of living close to one any longer.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> No wonder you need to be knocked out after that experience. You really do manage to get into some stunning situations in your life. Going from brillant teeth to hardly any left due to someones negligence.


the dentist received 2 black eyes during my rescue, one from my DH the other from the corpsman on duty. The said dentist was supposed to be there 24hrs as required by his duty roster. He had gone home to a party and was very ticked and too drunk to even think about treating any patient. As it was an emergency type situation the Navy had my DH bring me in for treatment. Dentist resented being "caught" by a civilian told me he would make me sorry for being called in. I tried to leave but he physically forced me down, put his knee in my chest and pulled my jaw down and went crazy with his drilling instrument. Needless to say I was screaming to the top of my lungs! I was young, naive and trusting of doctors and dentists, I am not that way any longer for sure!!
Life has dealt me many hard blows, I am stronger for them for sure. But I have had so much joy in my life at the same time, those times take precedence over all the bad for sure!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Agnes, sure hope this is over soon. You must be frozen. Renovation in cold weather, not good. Hope it is something that was quite important as it won't be long till it is warmer and would have been much nicer then. :x Hang in there hon. :-(
> 
> Yes, how are you doing Patches?
> 
> ...


Doing good, starting on my fern scarf, please take care of you self. :-D


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is a receipt I found online this morning. It is already in the crockpot. Will be ready for dinner to go with rice and a salad.
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for this recipe, NanaCaren. Our local butcher's shop does excellent chicken breasts, all from their own stock and I rarely buy from anyone else now. I plan to have this meal at Easter, which is almost upon us and because of the disruption, caused by the weather to family life, meals will get planned and cooked 'on the hoof'. For the first time in years, we won't all be together on Easter Day but as we see each other very often anyway, that won't be a disaster. I love Easter Day. I love the Easter hymns and readings and the ultimate celebration that it brings.

I'm now going back to my revision! My tutor has great faith in the class which comprises 25 of us and all of us admitted to struggling with the revision, when we met last night. Fortunately, there's always some 'wag' in a class who makes a joke and that lifted us all!! I intend to revise a bit, knit a bit, freeze vegetable soup when it has cooled and then go and collect eldest grandson (5 years) for a sleepover. He's a wee pet and we'll have a grand time. I think we'll be assembling my new wormery. Just what one does at Grandma's house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh thank you for this recipe, NanaCaren. Our local butcher's shop does excellent chicken breasts, all from their own stock and I rarely buy from anyone else now. I plan to have this meal at Easter, which is almost upon us and because of the disruption, caused by the weather to family life, meals will get planned and cooked 'on the hoof'. For the first time in years, we won't all be together on Easter Day but as we see each other very often anyway, that won't be a disaster. I love Easter Day. I love the Easter hymns and readings and the ultimate celebration that it brings.
> 
> I'm now going back to my revision! My tutor has great faith in the class which comprises 25 of us and all of us admitted to struggling with the revision, when we met last night. Fortunately, there's always some 'wag' in a class who makes a joke and that lifted us all!! I intend to revise a bit, knit a bit, freeze vegetable soup when it has cooled and then go and collect eldest grandson (5 years) for a sleepover. He's a wee pet and we'll have a grand time. I think we'll be assembling my new wormery. Just what one does at Grandma's house.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh thank you for this recipe, NanaCaren. Our local butcher's shop does excellent chicken breasts, all from their own stock and I rarely buy from anyone else now. I plan to have this meal at Easter, which is almost upon us and because of the disruption, caused by the weather to family life, meals will get planned and cooked 'on the hoof'. For the first time in years, we won't all be together on Easter Day but as we see each other very often anyway, that won't be a disaster. I love Easter Day. I love the Easter hymns and readings and the ultimate celebration that it brings.
> 
> I'm now going back to my revision! My tutor has great faith in the class which comprises 25 of us and all of us admitted to struggling with the revision, when we met last night. Fortunately, there's always some 'wag' in a class who makes a joke and that lifted us all!! I intend to revise a bit, knit a bit, freeze vegetable soup when it has cooled and then go and collect eldest grandson (5 years) for a sleepover. He's a wee pet and we'll have a grand time. I think we'll be assembling my new wormery. Just what one does at Grandma's house.


Chrissy and I were talking this morning about finding a new way to make chicken. When I went online this receipt was first thing on my page. If it tastes as good as it sounds I will make it to take to Mum's at Easter. Most of the family won't be there but it is Ok we all get together in July when it is warmer. I raise my own chickens they seem to taste better than what is in the stores.

Sounds like you are going to have a lot of fun with the grandson. I so enjoy when the grandsons get to stay the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw this and thought I would share it with you.

Kaffe Fasset:






Hope you can see it. Short but sweet & covers quite a span of his life and he tells how he got interested in knitting at a mill and how he learned to knit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE the photos of the ocean - heck...all the photos  The recipes are keepers too!

My brother is in town this week, so I will be leaving to spend some time with him this afternoon. He is selling his house in Arkansas and he and dear sis-in-law bought a house only 25 miles from me  They have made a few trips (they are retired) since they purchased the home, to paint, replace carpet, etc. They have also brought up a few things each time they've made the drive. The rest will be handled by movers. I think they will be glad when they can finally call this new house home...hard to move, even harder when you are older (and have lots of stuff)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love your spirit Shirley!!!! Your description makes me want to see this in person, maybe someday I'll get to Canada!


Me too :!: Congratulations on getting the stitches out and no surrounding cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad that it is not as bad as it could have been. After working in the cancer center at the hospital I saw people with huge deformities. If it had spread, well, let's just say I hate to think of that for you dear friend. Yes, you deal with it and then move forward and upward. That's the only way to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just saw this and thought I would share it with you.
> 
> Kaffe Fasset:
> 
> ...


Thanks Angora, great to see more of his work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, I hope your knee starts to work for you instead of against you again soon. Mine was acting up the for a couple days over the weekend as it doesn't like the weather changes, that's what happens when you get kicked by a bull, but then again, I guess it serves one right if they are dumb enough to try to ride one. lol


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


They look great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> They look great!


Thank you, I loved yours too. They are great fun to make as the designs you can do are endless.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

The "unknown" fish. DS modeling Oscar lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry Kate, jeans really won't do it! Relax and enjoy the day with your friend.


Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a wonderful birthday meal, even if it was a day late. Yesterday my Michael made Shepherd's Pie for dinner. He looked up a receipt online and made it. I must say it was very tasty.


Caren, I love shepherd's pie. First tasted it as a freshman in college, but could never find a recipe that replicated the flavors of that dish. How lucky you are that Michael found such a delicious recipe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


Lovely pics. Esp like the color combo for the fish in progress.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


Get some spanx for underneath. It will smooth you right out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I have to give all of you a chuckle, especially as my most recent posts have been dominated by reports of grim weather conditions. A couple of months ago, I was in our local garden centre. It stocks lots of gift-ware and I spied a cake server with a battery that powered renditions of 'Jingle Bells, 'Happy birthday', 'for he's a jolly good fellow', etc. I'll buy that, thought I as Christmas and various family birthdays were imminent. The device worked well and was in a drawer for safe-keeping. Well, a couple of nights ago, I got up during the night to get a drink and as I entered the kitchen, I heard a low, growling voice singing 'for he's a jolly good fellow'. I live alone! There was no-one other than me in the house! I was rooted with fear - then it dawned on me! It was the cake server in which the battery was running out! I grabbed the crazy thing and whipped out the battery. Oh the relief and when I told the family, they howled with mirth. That'll teach me not to buy daft, battery-operated gizmos.


That must have been scary, Valerie, but it did make me laugh! We had a mug that played a tune every time you lifted it up, but latterly it took to playing every time the cupboard door was opened, so it went in the bin!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby - those are beautiful birds in your avatar, although I liked the 'bird' who was there before too! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong.
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.
> 
> Ohio Kathy
> ...


Great hat! I think the eyes would look good with some black (or navy?) in the centre.
BTW 'Call the Midwife' has just finished it's second series over here, so you should be able to see more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


I am sure you look lovely in it. We all need to dress up once in a while, does the spirit good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Caren, I love shepherd's pie. First tasted it as a freshman in college, but could never find a recipe that replicated the flavors of that dish. How lucky you are that Michael found such a delicious recipe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I grew up eating Shepherd's Pie. I was surprised when he made it, didn't realized he liked it enough to make it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
> Sassafras


Love the Fairy houses! Your DGD looks entirely rapt in her project!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fish hat looks great! Awesome that it was all in your stash too. Thanks also for the sunset/sunrise; beautiful.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


love the fishes, and the sunset!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, I hope your knee starts to work for you instead of against you again soon. Mine was acting up the for a couple days over the weekend as it doesn't like the weather changes, that's what happens when you get kicked by a bull, but then again, I guess it serves one right if they are dumb enough to try to ride one. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> The "unknown" fish. DS modeling Oscar lol


I hope mine is received as happily when I get to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


We will definitely need a pic. of this at the appropriate time!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> That must have been scary, Valerie, but it did make me laugh! We had a mug that played a tune every time you lifted it up, but latterly it took to playing every time the cupboard door was opened, so it went in the bin!


Lets hope that type of gift doesn't appear for the bride and groom. The wedding outfit sounds lovely and Royal blue will look stunning in the spring sunlight. All of us will enjoy the photographs. All best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We just had a news clip about the fires, very scary. Was it close to you?



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. 7.15pm and today was (they tell us) our last hot day. We got to 37c and very windy. A few fires around as well of course. I think they are more or less under control now but some people have lost homes. Very few i think but still..
> Looks like there is rain all around but we here havent had any yet. Took mum to the doc for check up today (he likes to see her every 2 months) and all is good. Her iron had been down but now she is on supplement , the levels are great. Way too hot to knit for me but we should be in the low 20s tomorrow onwards. So it looks like our Autumn is nearly here so i hope that your Spring is about to arrive over there on the other side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from a sunshiny morning to a dark forboding sky - wonder what else is in store for us today. according to bobby there really is no precipatation until easter sunday - of course. i am just hoping it waits until mid afternoon - after the easter egg hunt. i just can't imagine hiding that many eggs in the house. 

heidi bought a box of 200 brand new eggs in six colors - i will use five colors - avery has already laid claim to the pink. lol

i'm wishing the weather would just settle down - this constant change in the barameter is keeping my sinuses in total uproar. i'm trying to decide which is preferable - totally stuffed up with a sinus headache - or so runny i can go through a box of kleenex in an afternoon. mine keep fluxuating between the two. and then there is the spring alergy season ahead - think i am doomed. lol

alexis must be feeling fine - she went shopping with heidi this afternoon. she looks pretty chubby cheeked but otherwise is fine. she is very glad she didn't wait until a week before prom. lol

now to see how much catching up i need to do.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the woes, Sam! and trying to hide so many eggs in inclement weather!



thewren said:


> from a sunshiny morning to a dark forboding sky - wonder what else is in store for us today. according to bobby there really is no precipatation until easter sunday - of course. i am just hoping it waits until mid afternoon - after the easter egg hunt. i just can't imagine hiding that many eggs in the house.
> 
> heidi bought a box of 200 brand new eggs in six colors - i will use five colors - avery has already laid claim to the pink. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful picture myfanwy - the water looks wonderful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> another image from Kaikoura- the Southern Alps today 27th March 2013


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful picture myfanwy - the water looks wonderful.
> 
> sam


I am most impressed with the photos I have been finding, they are showing up on my facebook page!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love coconut cupcakes - never get them since i am the only one that likes coconut. i mean - how can you not like coconut.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Yes, Joy's birthday is being celebrated all week.
> Bringing coconut cupcakes to Sam's table later today for Joy's birthday,. And maybe some raspberry tea.
> Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love coconut cupcakes - never get them since i am the only one that likes coconut. i mean - how can you not like coconut.
> 
> sam


You should try the real, fresh stuff!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

noticed on the news lastnight that phoenix was eighty degrees yesterday - you would think they would share with the rest of us.

sam



Pontuf said:


> We are all fine, just busy and no time to knit. . Woke up a bit ago and can't go back to sleep. Pontuf wanted to go out in the yard. Full moon tonight with a beautiful halo . It has lit up the whole yard. Now we are back in bed and hopefully back to sleep soon. Have to drive into Phoenix on wednesday, downtown, not fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Get some spanx for underneath. It will smooth you right out.


Good idea!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I haven't been able to read all the postings but just wanted to pop on to share something with you.




This is my eldest granddaughters recital solo and then her classes. I hope you enjoy.

Glen Starrett Here's a link to the Ensemble performance also: 




thank you for the recipes Sam and the lovely pictures from gottastch and Gweniepooh. I'm off to the optometrist. Until later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

birthdays are always better when they are spread out.

sam



jheiens said:


> For the record: That hen which wouldn't thaw so that I could roast it for my birthday became some very lovely chicken salad with apples in it. A side of roasted Brussels sprouts was a tasty accompaniment. Enjoyed by all and, of course, my birthday cake for dessert!!
> 
> A day late, for sure, but quite tasty. Hope you all are enjoying my birthday week. Thanks, Charlotte, for the great idea!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet the fairies are lined up to inspect your houses - very nice. granddaughter looks very intent - i really like the way she used the leaves.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well didn't take any of Napa itself. But did take some of my daughter Amanda and DGD Fae and the fairy houses we built. Didn't even get on of my other DGD (hard to pin down teeny booper). Or my DS and DIL. Wasn't feeling my frisky best.
> Sassafras


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been able to read all the postings but just wanted to pop on to share something with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely voice your GD has! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a bit of convertnig needs to be done but they look really good - i would like to make them and then take them over to breakfast without telling them what they are.

sam



agnescr said:


> Have not tried these but they look delicious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but think what you will have when they are done.

sam

maybe you could share a picture after all the workmen leave.



agnescr said:


> Hiya Patches how are you today?
> I hope that everyone is well today and if not good wishes and hugs are available along with tea/coffee
> House is in an uproar as local council is in the process of rewiring and installing new kitchens, the house is freezing as workmen never shut doors, and it has been like this for 2 days, just awaiting plumbers and plasterers to arrive, no idea when that will be though,lounge and bedroom full of kitchen stuff it will take days to get organised :shock:  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am i right here that thinking the beetroot is the actual beet itself?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Copied and will be tried out this week end. I will have to make this without the teens, beets are not their favorite. Hopeful the grandsons will like them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


What is a fascinator?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound yummy.

sam

i should think you could use any part of the chicken.



NanaCaren said:


> This is a receipt I found online this morning. It is already in the crockpot. Will be ready for dinner to go with rice and a salad.
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like this website for the variety of recipes - including slow cooker recipes. sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/product_page_detail.php?category_id=1&item_id=78


Did I miss something here? I only get the site for Elite Yarns. Although they look wonderful, I don't think they'd be good in the slow cooker :lol: :lol:

By the way, did they determine what was the matter with Avery?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't care if you are just moving across the street - there is still trauma attached to the move. i would really hate to move now - it takes a lot of energy to get everything packed up and put in the moving van. i've always moved myself which - when i was younger was no big deal. think they will carry me out of here on a slab.

sam



gottastch said:


> LOVE the photos of the ocean - heck...all the photos  The recipes are keepers too!
> 
> My brother is in town this week, so I will be leaving to spend some time with him this afternoon. He is selling his house in Arkansas and he and dear sis-in-law bought a house only 25 miles from me  They have made a few trips (they are retired) since they purchased the home, to paint, replace carpet, etc. They have also brought up a few things each time they've made the drive. The rest will be handled by movers. I think they will be glad when they can finally call this new house home...hard to move, even harder when you are older (and have lots of stuff)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You're too funny


thewren said:


> i think i had a brain fart.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the colors of the fishhat poledra - great view of the sunset. thanks for sharing.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra65 - is there something you would like to share?
s
sam



Poledra65 said:


> Mine was acting up the for a couple days over the weekend as it doesn't like the weather changes, that's what happens when you get kicked by a bull, but then again, I guess it serves one right if they are dumb enough to try to ride one. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need a picture kate.

sam



KateB said:


> Got a royal blue sort of Grecian type dress - knee length and just a tiny bit snug around the hips, so the diet goes on for the next 9 weeks! Also got a 'hatinator' (cross between a fascinator and a hat, so I'm reliably informed :roll: ) in the same colour. It's nice, but so really not normally me! - if you know what I mean? :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - thanks for this site. I'm always looking for an easy way to cook. This fits the bill.



darowil said:


> Sam I'll see if I can do a better job of posting one of your slow cooker links- http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com
> For some reason when I bookmarked this it made it into the wrong floder and sits in with my sport links! Must work out how to move it, but would then probably not be able to find it. It is such an odd place to find it that I remember where it is. So thinking like that maybe I could leave it where it is!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Always such beautiful pictures



darowil said:


> I actually saw some sunrise this morning so here are the photos. No wonder I don't normally see it- even in th etime it took to get the cmaera it had changed and by the time I showered it had gone. And now it is really overcast, maybe we will get some real rain this time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss where she is going sorlenna - something to do with a vet?
> 
> sam


She is going to Kentucky to stay with my parents and take taxidermy classes. We put her on the plane this morning and she is on her way to St. Louis at the moment! I am trying to catch up but it might take a while...hope all are well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought DH a talking watch so he could always find out what time it is rather than waking me up to ask. The only problem is that the lady starts telling the time in the middle of the night. I have to get the instruction book out to find out how to shut her up. Boy, is she loud! Now he doesn't wake me up but she does.



NanaCaren said:


> I used to have one of those would scare the kids every time they slammed the drawer. It has since vanished, I am sure one of them got rid of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay - got the P2tog tbl after watcing it on YouTub - new one for me!! So much fun learn new things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> it is awful that so much money goes into our teeth. Still have a few crowns of gold put in over 40 years ago. Dentist says they are still very good. He says that dentist was an artist. They are in back teeth so it doesnt matter to me ...some want to replace with white crowns. Told DH to extract before cremation...price of gold is so high. My biggest problem is getting cracks. Need to be careful now ...I always liked to crunch ice.


Yes, be very careful about crunching. I crunched a tic tac and cracked one of my teeth. The dentist at the time said she couldn't save it but lately I've seen advertising that says they can repair cracks. Oh, if I'd only seen that then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna how interesting that your daughter will be studying taxidermy! If you saw the painting of the blue jays that I posted earlier in the week the artist Owen Gromme was the taxidermist at the Field Museum of Natural History in Chicago for most of his life. I don 't think he started painting until after he retired and then he painted birds. I know some of his bird paintings became US postal stamps . Maybe your daughter has heard of him. She has chosen a fascinating field. I'm sure you will miss her while she is away. That's nice that she is staying with family.
> 
> Pontuf


Oh, my gosh! When I had a chance to go to the Field Museum, they had to kick me out at closing time. I could have stayed for days! If she could get a job like that, she would be very happy (and so would I)!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[Nice hats - yes,black would certainly make the eyes pop.

quote=kehinkle]Okay, finished the fish hat. It is infant size. Started Julie's Traveling Vine scarf but I messed up some where on the third row so took it out. Will take her advice and make a dish cloth first to see where I went wrong. 
Hope everyone is safe and well. Prayers for the ones that need them, esp Betty and her DD.

Ohio Kathy

Do you think the eyes need some black in the center?[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow, so beautiful. I wish I could see it myself....


Me too but I guess it ain't gonna happen


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> For the record: That hen which wouldn't thaw so that I could roast it for my birthday became some very lovely chicken salad with apples in it. A side of roasted Brussels sprouts was a tasty accompaniment. Enjoyed by all and, of course, my birthday cake for dessert!!
> 
> A day late, for sure, but quite tasty. Hope you all are enjoying my birthday week. Thanks, Charlotte, for the great idea!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Glad you enjoyed your birthday chicken, even though it wasn't roasted. Just saw a recipe with brussel sprouts as a caesar salad. Looked interesting. Will try to find the written recipe.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been able to read all the postings but just wanted to pop on to share something with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has a gorgeous voice! Thank you for sharing! I really enjoyed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just need to add the black X's on the eyes and sew up the tail, otherwise he's done.


I am loving the dead fish hats, so beautifully done by all!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What is a fascinator?


It's a sort of feathery thing which you wear in your hair instead of a full blown hat. My friend used to call them 'stimulators' but I think that's something completely different!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love coconut cupcakes - never get them since i am the only one that likes coconut. i mean - how can you not like coconut.
> 
> sam


I know Sam, my mom says it's like eating string.. LOL. I love it, so every year at Easter I splurge and buy a Petridge Farm coconut cake from the frozen section. It's small enough that I don't feel guilty and I keep it frozen and just slice off a piece now and then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a talented granddaughter -- and the ensemble performance is great.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello Everyone, I haven't been able to read all the postings but just wanted to pop on to share something with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> You're too funny
> 
> :lol: :lol:


we call them "senior" moments ... LOL Also suffer from half-time disease, only can remember half of the time, LOL. Or some-timers, sometimes I remember,, most of the time I don't.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they thought it was residue let over from when he had strep. he has to have a guardian angel - but he seems to take it all in stride.

sam

and no - that was my worst goof to date.



budasha said:


> Did I miss something here? I only get the site for Elite Yarns. Although they look wonderful, I don't think they'd be good in the slow cooker :lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way, did they determine what was the matter with Avery?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the field museum and the museum of science and industry are my two of my

sam

most favorites places to visit.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, my gosh! When I had a chance to go to the Field Museum, they had to kick me out at closing time. I could have stayed for days! If she could get a job like that, she would be very happy (and so would I)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be wonderful - i ove brussel sprouts.

sam



budasha said:


> Glad you enjoyed your birthday chicken, even though it wasn't roasted. Just saw a recipe with brussel sprouts as a caesar salad. Looked interesting. Will try to find the written recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fascinators

http://www.lightinthebox.com/narrow/fascinators_v32494t0/headpieces_c4676?currency=USD&litb_from=paid_adwords_search&adword_mt=e&adword_ct=26936992548&adword_kw=fascinator&adword_pos=1t1&adword_pl=&adword_net=g&adword_tar=&gclid=CIf3wsnmnbYCFQK-zAodlVYAVg


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a sort of feathery thing which you wear in your hair instead of a full blown hat. My friend used to call them 'stimulators' but I think that's something completely different!


I was sipping tea as I read that and nearly choked LOL.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll leave listening to the recital until tomorrow morning as I'm in my study, which is beside the room in which my dear little grandson has just gone to sleep. A late night for him as he's only 5 years old and going to bed late is all part of the treat that is a sleepover in Grandma's house. He has asked for scrambled eggs for breakfast and we may go to the Ulster Museum tomorrow afternoon. Like you, Sam I can't be beaten out of a museum with a big stick. Grandson has already been to the Natural History Museum in London and loves anything linked to science. Bless the little ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What is a fascinator?


Like what the Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie wore to THE wedding


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159768-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

